#ubuntu+1 2007-06-18
<habeeb> Gentlemen, I require some assistance.
<habeeb> I'm trying to install Gutsy. I downloaded and burned the ISO and booted it. I'm right now getting no X. I tried "startx" but I'm getting many many errors
<habeeb> Most errors are related to the mouse. The rest to AIGLX.
<habeeb> I guess that the mouse errors are the most important.
<habeeb> The weird one, which I have never seen so far, is "Failed to load module "mouse"";.
<habeeb> [end of monologue] 
<gnomefreak> habeeb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsesrver-xorg (this is something you NEED to know before testing very very unstable releases
<habeeb> gnomefreak: done that too.
<habeeb> gnomefreak: still getting errors.
<habeeb> Still the module mouse, problem.
<habeeb> What was the name of the package that allows you to automaticaly pastebin stuff through the console? pastebinit?
<gnomefreak> see apt-cache search
<habeeb> Nothing related, gnomefreak (apt-cache search paste)
<habeeb> But well, still, do you know anything about that error I'm getting? I did a brief google search and found nothing related (A guy solved it by installing xserver-xorg-input-all, which is already installed in me)
<gnomefreak> habeeb: without the full error no, but i would think maybe its an odd ball  type mouse and no drivers for it
<gnomefreak> habeeb: maker and model of mouse?
<habeeb> Microsoft. Wheel Mouse Optical PS/2
<gnomefreak> habeeb: shut pc down, remove mouse, plug mouse back in, boot pc
<habeeb> brb.
<habeeb> (why?)
<habeeb> Why would that help?
<gnomefreak> habeeb: do it see if it works maybe it loaded wrrong
<habeeb> Ok. brb
<DanaG> Anything new and exciting since yesterday?
<shirish> ubotu !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrew2> I can't get LDAP to start properly. Installed slapd and dpkg-reconfigure -plow slapd....
<andrew2> All I get is ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1)
<andrew2> Any thoughts?
<andrew2> thanks rahul
<gnomefreak> xn: its know and being worked on
<gnomefreak> xn: if its just the warning live with it for now if vlc is crashing there is a way around it
<gnomefreak> night ;)
<xn> But I don't have vlc installed.
<xn> Bye
<Turms> good morning, yesterday i updated gutsy, with the new kernel 2.6.22 it doesn't even try to start, i had to change the link vmlinuz.old to an older kernel, is it just a my problem or is it a bug?
* coNP runs Gutsy with 2.6.22-6-generic #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 19:24:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Turms> coNP: well, then i cannot understand why, i just updated a working gutsy and at the reboot just grub starts then a black screen
<Sebastian> After I updated the Gutsy in my VMware today it can't start X anymore. Going back to Feisty now.
<marfeath> does kubuntu 7.10 have the kde4 alpha in it yet?
<gnomefreak> marfeath: feisty has it in it as well
<habeeb> Hello, is there a way to downgrade from Gutsy to Feisty?
<habeeb> (Changing the repos in sources.list, and dist-upgrading will do that, or I need moar stuff to do ? )
<crimsun> investigate apt-pinning.
<gnomefreak> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<habeeb> Oh...
<habeeb> I see.
<timing> Hey what does it mean when my whole system hangs and my caps lock light blinks?
<timing> kernel panic?
<crimsun> normally, yes.
<crimsun> at least it got to that point.
<timing> k, how can i get more info about the panic?
<timing> I think it's the soundcard driver
<timing> it most of the time happens when i start a audio or video stream with mplayer or totem
<crimsun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<crimsun> do you use nvidia or fglrx?
<timing> thanks
<timing> i have ati, and a broken compiz
<crimsun> so do you use ati/radeon or fglrx?
<timing> i don't know what the latter is
<crimsun> did you use the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<timing> i started it once, when my system was feisty
<timing> but it said i didn't need any restricted drivers
<crimsun> ok.
<timing> i have a ati radeon 340M
<timing> compiz worked at feisty
<timing> now it doesn't anymore
<crimsun> I'm not a video person, so I don't know offhand if that requires radeon or fglrx
<crimsun> you probably could reference it on the web, though
<crimsun> as for sound driver - it's possible but fairly improbable
<timing> but couldn't it be my soundcard/alsa?
<timing> hmm
<timing> i had some weird problems
<timing> like wrong bitrates
<timing> so songs sounded slower
<timing> and my volumes acting weird
<crimsun> ...that's normally a hardware issue
<timing> totem uses gstreamer right?
<timing> and mplayer uses mpg321?
<timing> because it's only totem which plays slow
<timing> mplayer is correct
<crimsun> totem can use either gstreamer or xine-lib backends.  It uses the former by default.
<timing> but the crashes happen with both mplayer and totem i think
<timing> k
<crimsun> mplayer uses the mad decoder preferentially for mpeg 1-layer III, yes.
<crimsun> (well, at least we set it to in the conffile)
<timing> k
<timing> i'll dive some more into it when i'm back home
<crimsun> I would need a ksymoops trace to see if alsa's involved
<timing> k
<timing> hmm this Alt+sysRq+1 and +t later
<timing> is the kernel able to read that keycombo when there is a kernel panic?
<crimsun> depends
<crimsun> if you're very lucky, yes.
<crimsun> if you're very unlucky, no.
<timing> haha k
<timing> thanks, be back in 6 hours
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<Peaker> How can I mark a package I built/installed as KEEP so that it doesn't try to upgrade it every time?
<tonyyarusso> !pinning | Peaker
<ubotu> Peaker: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> is compiz working for you in gutsy?
<omha> nope
<omha> but i think that it's VMware's fualt
<frandavid100> so, what do you get?
<omha> fault*
<omha> frandavid100, whats wrong?
<frandavid100> I'm getting this error: Type mismatch: Expected `float' got `int' for key /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/shadow_radius
<frandavid100> and I get no decorations or wobbliness
<frandavid100> or cube
<frandavid100> http://pastebin.com/931457 this is exactly what I'm getting
<frandavid100> any idea how I could fix it?
<frandavid100> http://pastebin.com/931459 this is my xorg.conf, I think there's nothing wrong with it
<omha> i have no idea
<frandavid100> thanks anyway man
<shirish> guys does anybody know how to call history in the terminal?
<shirish> for e.g. I know I used a command with help of apt-cache something like 25-50 commands earlier but can't remember it, anyway possible to shortlist them?
<shirish> DanaG: I tried that, it has something like 500 odd commands here
<shirish> DanaG: I was thinking of using history & some kind of grep or something with some key-word, possible?
<shirish> ok let it be
<shirish> I used to do it so easily in fish - ( a pretty -looking terminal) with lot of functionality
<shirish> hope you tried it
<shoot^> guys, what is the drill for reporting bugs in feisty?
<crimsun> what do you mean by "drill"?
<shoot^> well, where do i go/how do i do it?
<crimsun> shoot^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<shoot^> cool crimsun, ta :)
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-19
<ToHellWithGA> compiz went kinda weird after updating today.  i can't get a cube or wobbly windows.  and while the windows are decorated, i cannot grab them anywhere with the mouse or right click and select move.  they just stay stationary
<crimsun> Welcome to Ubuntu Gutsy.  Please enjoy the ride.
<ToHellWithGA> gee, thanks crimsun
<ToHellWithGA> i just have no idea how to file such a bug
<ToHellWithGA> since compiz is, to me, pretty much worthless
<ToHellWithGA> just eye candy
<crimsun> well, we did just get a new git snapshot
<ToHellWithGA> that's cool
<dotpavan> ToHellWithGA, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/
<ToHellWithGA> gutsy has been (/me looks around) stable enough for me
<ToHellWithGA> dotpavan: not in the "how to file a bug" sense so much as "is it worth filing" sense
<ToHellWithGA> my bug search fu is weak.  i filed a duplicate for the first time the other day.  but i know how at least
<gnomefreak> if you dont file bug report you are relying on other people to and that is not good as most dont care enough to file them so issue doesnt get fixed
<ToHellWithGA> very well then gnomefreak.  i'll do a "bug ####" in here so you can double check my work ;)
<gnomefreak> ToHellWithGA: i wont be here long and if its compiz merge that is giving you issues than they need to worry about it
* DanaG still needs to file that bug on borked brightness control.
<ToHellWithGA> gnomefreak: just for sanity's sake, i think i'm going to delete all of my ~/.* so i can be sure it isn't a problem related to my settings
<ToHellWithGA> i'd hate to report a bug that is just a result of problems compounding through a dist-upgrade
<DanaG> Don't delete,
<DanaG> just make a new user.
<ToHellWithGA> ooh, good idea
<ToHellWithGA> i never even think of users on this machine as i'm the sole user and have autologin enabled
<jkimball4> Is anyone else experience poor graphics performance on Intel graphics with all updates installed?
<DanaG> Oh, to file the bug about brightness control: what package would I attach it to?
<DanaG> It applies to both the kernel and HAL.
<Toma-> Is it easy enough to get a scanner added to the udev/libsane.rules
<Toma-> ?
<shirish> ok guys, any wubi experts here or any irc chat room for wubi specifically somebody knows?
<Toma-> isnt wubi a non-official non-gutsy thing?
<alex_mayorga> hi, anyone can give a quick diagnose of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/121111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<alex_mayorga> I have the "patient" right in front of me
<Toma-> woops
<Toma-> try 'nosmp'
<shirish> Toma-: dunno, but I might try the same at a friend's place
<alex_mayorga> Toma, 'nosmp' for me?
<Toma-> yes
<alex_mayorga> trying
<alex_mayorga> do I keep the 'noapic nolapic' as well?
<Toma-> might awell
<alex_mayorga> OK, be back in a sec
<Toma-> !find librsvg2 gutsy
<ubotu> Found: librsvg2-2, librsvg2-bin, librsvg2-common, librsvg2-dev, librsvg2.0-cil (and 2 others)
<Toma-> !info librsvg2-2
<ubotu> librsvg2-2: SAX-based renderer library for SVG files (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-2 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Toma-> yay!
<shirish> Toma:- actually have a friend who wants to install wubi+ feisty on a windows machine, do you know any specific wubi channel ?
<Toma-> shirish: might want to try #debian
<shirish> Toma-: wubi is a debian product ?
<Toma-> shirish: it began life as a debian insaller
<Toma-> wubi forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<shirish> Toma: thanx had no idea
<Toma-> np
<Toma-> wanna fix my scanner? :D
<alex_mayorga> Toma, it drop me at an (initramfs) promt now
<Toma-> alex_mayorga: wow.
<alex_mayorga> do I update the bugger or is this a known thing?
<Toma-> alex_mayorga: no idea. Start a bug, and keep adding info to it as you go
<Toma-> hopefully someone picks it up on triage
<shirish> alex_mayorga: you could write about it in the gutsy development forum
<alex_mayorga> shirish, I'll try that as well
<shirish> alex_mayorga: if you do file a bug, mention in that post as well
<alex_mayorga> shirish, have you seen the same? in that case you might confirm my bug # 121111
* Toma- dances after sorting his scanner
<shirish> alex_mayorga: sorry I don't have a scanner
<Toma-> ...
<Toma-> :P
<shirish> alex_mayorga: I was merely trying to be helpful
<Toma-> i have a scanner... alex_mayorga has a buggy mobo bus
<alex_mayorga> thanks to the two of you
<Toma-> alex_mayorga: no problem.
<Toma-> im out. cyas
* shirish wish I had a scanner
* shirish wishes he had a scanner
<alex_mayorga> back to windoze then :(
<shirish> alex_mayorga: wish DanaG and/or Sarah Hobbsee was here, they would have been able to help you a lot more
<shirish> both are extremely professional people having lot of know-how
<shirish> alex_mayorga: perhaps you can check the IRC some other time
<shirish> alex_mayorga: you had issue with your scanner or with the mobo ?
<BotLobsta> hello
<BotLobsta> does anyone know if ctrl-alt-backspace is now supposed to restart your machine instead of restarting X? Or is that a bug?
<DanaG> Oh, I'm here but not paying attention.
<DanaG> But I haven't used scanners at all.
<shirish> ah , the pricess
* shirish bows down to DanaG
<shirish> the bowing down is japanese style
<alex_mayorga> mobo I guess
<shirish> although /me is indian
<shirish> although /shirish is indian
<shirish> :)
<alex_mayorga> given the thing wont boot with tribe 1 live CD
<shirish> alex_mayorga: which mobo it is?
* alex_mayorga is Mexican
<DanaG> Actually, I'm a guy.
* DanaG wishes he knew Japanese.
<shirish> DanaG: my apologies then
<shirish> same here
<DanaG> The Input Methods under Linux are cool, but useless if you don't know what you're typing.  :(
<shirish> I had seen some nice oldie japanese movies, although with subtitles only
<shirish> DanaG: what dou mean DanaG? " The input Methods under Linux are cool, but useless if you don't know what you're typing"
<shirish> a generalization or something specific?
* shirish is over the moon with gutsy
<DanaG> SCIM Input Method.
<DanaG> Oh, and look, a random string of Arabic:
<DanaG> eevcveecvcvcve
<shirish> wow
<DanaG> That was me randomly hitting the keyboard.
<shirish> you know arabic ?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Hence "random".
<shirish> then how did you get that?
<shirish> that's cool
<DanaG> What IRC program are you using?
<shirish> pidgin
<DanaG> If it's something GTK, right-click in the input box and select Input Method -> SCIM Input Method.
<DanaG> (oh, you responded while I was typing.)
<shirish> ok cool
<DanaG> Then select languages.
<DanaG> Another cool one: Other:Latex.
<alex_mayorga> shirish, I don't know my mobo, trying to revive the laptop to windows and maybe the Dell site would tell me more
<DanaG> 
<shirish> nope, didn't work lemme try again
<DanaG> \lll:   \ggg:
<shirish> nope not getting anywhere
<shirish> alex_mayorga: wish I could help u m8 but no idea about laptops
<johnnybuoy> oo!!! '     
<BotLobsta> i dont have that input option
<johnnybuoy> hah, I didn't know that this scim input would make a thing in the pane pop up
<johnnybuoy> fun :)
<shirish> damn
<shirish> all you guys are getting it except me
<BotLobsta> and me
<shirish> ah atleast I have a neighbour who has the same issue
<shirish> DanaG: by any chance it wouldn't be that you have 2.0.2 installed from sources ?
<DanaG> Nope, packaged version.
<DanaG> Maybe scim isn't installed properly.
<DanaG> Look around in synaptic or aptitude.
<BotLobsta> anyone know where to report bugs for the x server
<BotLobsta> scim wasnt installed at all for me
<crimsun> BotLobsta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+filebug
<BotLobsta> thanks
<shirish> BotLobsta: which pidgin version do you hav
<BotLobsta> i dont
<BotLobsta> im running xchat
<BotLobsta> i looked at pidgin and hated it so i dont upgrade that package
<shirish> as DanaG said, look for scim in aptitude
<shirish> DanaG: never really knew what scim was all about, now I know
<shirish> thanx to you
<BotLobsta> anyone know why a sigterm to the x server would cause the entire machine to get a sigterm?
<crimsun> "the entire machine"?
<songwind> Good evening.
<crimsun> songwind: remember, this channel is specific to gutsy.
<BotLobsta> as in everything else
<BotLobsta> the machine rebooted
<crimsun> so sending TERM to X.Org reboots the machine?
<BotLobsta> i pressed ctrl-alt-backspace and the machine rebooted
<crimsun> and this is using which X driver?
<BotLobsta> nvidia
<BotLobsta> it appears to reboot X, i get a logon screen, but as soon as i "logon", it crashes
<crimsun> BotLobsta: can you reproduce the crash using 'nv' instead of 'nvidia'?
<BotLobsta> idk, i havent tried. idk even if my 'nv' drivers work to begin with
<BotLobsta> ill try, brb hopefully
<BotLobsta> well, that was interesting
<BotLobsta> it doesnt do it at all anymore, though ive had it happen to be before
<shirish> ubotu google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<shirish> ubotu Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shirish> guys can we have medibuntu with gutsy?
<Hobbsee> ....
<shirish> hi Hobbsee: sorry for the other day
<Hobbsee> dude.....
<shirish> anyway, what do you think about google earth for gutsy
<Hobbsee> i dont think i should even bother commenting - as doing so, i may well break the COC.
* DanaG uses Ogg for all his CD ripping,
<shirish> you can always send me a private mail, in case you think I did something with malafide intention
<DanaG> despite the fact that it decreases battery life of my iAudio6.
<shirish> DanaG: its not for music
<shirish> DanaG: I need google earth
<DanaG> But I wonder if the nonfree MP3 decoder sounds any different from the default "ugly" one.
<shirish> and ubotu says it is only available via medibuntu
<shirish> I have had the same question myself, might as well as ask in the forum sometime
<shirish> the difference between 'ugly' ones as well as the medibuntu repository
<DanaG> My iAudio6 can play WAV, MP3, WMA, Ogg (Vorbis), and FLAC,
<Hobbsee> it probably fits multiverse, actually, so the latter question *might* not be so moronic.
<DanaG> but ironically, not AAC.
<shirish> AAC is some kind of encryption IIRC
<DanaG> I mean, even unprotected AAC.
<shirish> ah, ok
<shirish> like the *might*
<Amaranth> AAC is just a codec
<Amaranth> you're thinking of FairPlay
<DanaG> Or how about the difference between skype and skype-static?
<shirish> there is something called skype-static ?
<Amaranth> Which is Apple's DRM for their m4a (mpeg4 audio) files which use AAC
<DanaG> !info skype-static medibuntu
<Amaranth> well, they use the m4p extension for stuff with DRM on it (mpeg 4 protected audio)
<ubotu> Package skype-static does not exist in gutsy
<shirish> that info needs to be filled in
<Amaranth> ubotu only does official ubuntu and seveas' repo
<DanaG> Aah.
<shirish> aah
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if I even need w32codecs, if I haven't specifically encountered any issues.
<shirish> Amaranth: isn't it possible to add stuff to it, from factoids or that's restricted area?
<shirish> ubotu factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Amaranth> you can't add repos to it
* DanaG also wishes "get changelog" would work for medibuntu.
<Amaranth> actually you can't add anything to it
<shirish> ah ok
<Amaranth> editors can add factoids to it, seveas can add repos to it
<shirish> seveas ok that's the guy, cool
<Amaranth> DanaG: that reads changelogs.ubuntu.com, how would you expect it to work for 3rd party things?
<Amaranth> shirish: he isn't going to add medibuntu to it
<Amaranth> we're not real big on 3rd party repos
<Amaranth> they tend to break things
<DanaG> It should be possible to make it look in the root of the repo.
<DanaG> For example, parallel to "pool" would be "changelogs".
<shirish> Amaranth: true, and I'm going to try medibuntu with gutsy let's see how it plays
<Amaranth> meh
<DanaG> Hmm, what third-party repos do I use?....
<DanaG> Medibuntu,
<DanaG> and until moodbar was added, this one: http://cl.naist.jp/~eric-n/ubuntu-nlp
* Hobbsee will have the sadistic pleasure of being able to reject a lot of his bugs now.
<DanaG> But I actually haven't installed any medibuntu stuff now.
<Hobbsee> shirish's, not yours
<DanaG> aah.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: check out https://code.launchpad.net/~motu/asoundconf-ui/trunk :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I've got shiny PyQt3 and PyQt4 versions there for you.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: nice... :)
<mikkael> can someone help me with nicotine ? it's not working, and there are no responses to launchpas bugs
<mikkael> there's the problem: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1291
<AnRkey> hi all
<AnRkey> i am working on a customized network installer for fiesty and gutsy
<AnRkey> where would i change the list of repos shown in the network installer?
<IdleOne> !tribe1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !tribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<virtuelv> any known problems with rt2500-based cards I should be aware of with Tribe 1?
<virtuelv> as in "My rt2500 interface just vanished"
<Hobbsee> virtuelv: look it up?
<virtuelv> searched for a bit, couldn't find anything specific
<DanaG> nice: add "purge" commandline argument, closes: #133421)
<DanaG> You know what's really fun?  Google Earth under Beryl.
<DanaG> All the better to _run out of video RAM with_, my dear.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what is "Solaris Mode" in gnome-system-monitor?
<DanaG> Hmm, and I wonder what "    - Use new desktop capplet"  means.
<mikkael> nobody seems to take care of nicotine bugs
<mikkael> !nicotine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicotine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jkimball4> Is it a known problem that network-manager-gnome is not compatible with the recent network-manager update?
<jkimball4> and Is anyone else experience poor graphics performance on Intel graphics with all updates installed?
<DanaG> mikkael: for package info, try !info
<DanaG> !info nicotene
<ubotu> Package nicotene does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> er, misspelled
<mikkael> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 609 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<DanaG> Maybe the name scares people -- nicotine--cigarette--ugh.
<mikkael> oh i think its attracting people more with this name
<mikkael> no seriously, isnt there a single person who maintains that package ?
<DanaG> Argh, the Trackballs game just slaughtered Beryl.
<DanaG> Oh, and when you hit escape, the key repeats and the game quits.
<pwnguin> anyone noticed the gnome power manager being a bit goofy?
<pwnguin> it seems they've added application level battery profiling, but i'm not exactly sure how to make it work
<corevette> When I tell my system to do a partial upgrade, the update manager just closes
<pwnguin> corevette: try running from the command line, it probably crashes
<corevette> pwnguin: http://pastebin.com/932079
<ibrown> i have a lot of dev work to start doing, i downloaded ubuntu-feisty 64amd, but a lot of the libraries are a bit outdated for what i need... is edgy the release for more developers/bleeding edge and the like?  I'm switching from slackware if that helps.
<pwnguin> ...
<pwnguin> edgy is two releases ago
<pwnguin> feisty is the current release, and gutsy is the new release. it helps sometimes to use numbers
<pwnguin> ibrown: you can check packages.ubuntu.com to see if the library versions you want are already in 7.10
<pwnguin> corevette: there's an update available that solves this
<pwnguin> corevette: apt-get upgrade from the command line and you should be fixed up
<ibrown> pwnguin: the glib version is only 2.12.11 which is what i found, i need a higher version of glib.
<ibrown> pwnguin: >= 2.4
<terlmann> what channel for bugs ?
<pwnguin> ibrown: isn't 2.12 bigger than 2.4?
<terlmann> ello ?
* terlmann looks in 
<terlmann> got any fish ?
<pwnguin> terlmann: launchpad's the best place to report bugs, since it does a pretty good job of finding dups
<terlmann> yea , but this is a big one
<terlmann> Instant
<corevette> thanks for the help pwnguin earlier, it worked
<pwnguin> corevette: np. i just looked at the change log before i upgraded and it mentioned your bugs ;)
<ibrown> herm. it would appear as such.
<ibrown> maybe i'm just too high and overlooking a pkg-config setting
<pwnguin> pkg-config?
<pwnguin> ibrown: debian splits out development header files into -dev packages
<pwnguin> ibrown: so if you need a specific library included in your app, you'll need the -dev to build against
<pwnguin> in glibc's case, i think you just need build-essential, which should pull in most of the common development tools
<ibrown> yeah i installed the build-essentials.
<ibrown> pwnguin: i'm recreating the build error so i can examine it under a diff angle.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pwnguin> someone suggested using a /boot partition to manage a dual boot between gutsy and feisty
<pwnguin> how do i get automagic grub configuring to work with that?
<johnnybuoy> it should "just" work
<pwnguin> what?
<pwnguin> how?
<johnnybuoy> it finds the kernels and params them with default kernel opts specified in menu.lst
<johnnybuoy> when you install a new kernel
<pwnguin> the challenge i think is when you have kernel updates from one system, then the other
<johnnybuoy> why?
<pwnguin> i guess im not sure exactly what the kernel installer does to menu.lst
<pwnguin> but i suspect it redoes that
<johnnybuoy> yes
<pwnguin> how does it know about kernels the other partition has?
<johnnybuoy> but if all your kernels are on /boot it *should* work
<pwnguin> hmm
<johnnybuoy> that's the point of a /boot partition
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: is this something you've done before?
<johnnybuoy> then that partition gets mounted as /boot on both systems
<johnnybuoy> yes
<pwnguin> i figured the point of a /boot partition was that some FS can't be used as root
<johnnybuoy> actually, I just did it with a fedora test system
<pwnguin> ok, that eases my concerns a bit
<johnnybuoy> BUT
<johnnybuoy> the latest kernel will be booted as default if you don't set a savedefault option in menu.lst
<pwnguin> i figured it looked at the list of installed kernel packages, and since they've got different kernels, they'd fight. but if it's parsing /boot itself
<johnnybuoy> yes, it scans the /boot directory
<johnnybuoy> but if you use different boot options for the different systems, it gets harder ;)
<pwnguin> i dont think i do
<pwnguin> just running gutsy and feisty on a laptop
<johnnybuoy> yeah, it should work
<johnnybuoy> but as I said, the default will be gutsy
<pwnguin> thats what it is now
<johnnybuoy> I haven't been able to use the savedefault option, which should help...
<pwnguin> because it's newer?
<johnnybuoy> yep
<johnnybuoy> newer = higher kernel version
<pwnguin> or higher version, whatever
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> yep
<pwnguin> hmm. guess its time to resize partitions again
<johnnybuoy> hah
<johnnybuoy> that's fun
<johnnybuoy> I hate partitions
<johnnybuoy> lvm is nice
<johnnybuoy> but I haven't yet had time to fool with it
<pwnguin> is there any requirement in linux regarding logical vs primary?
<johnnybuoy> no
<johnnybuoy> none
<johnnybuoy> even /boot can be a logical partition
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> it'll be tons of fun merging those two
<johnnybuoy> hah
<johnnybuoy> working with PC partitions is always fun
<johnnybuoy> don't forget to backup ;)
<pwnguin> it's all ext3
<pwnguin> except for windows, which i wont be touching
<pwnguin> and ive already backed up before last time ;)
<johnnybuoy> yeah, right
<johnnybuoy> there is a nice tool also
<johnnybuoy> I can't remember the name, but it rescued me from a b0rked partition table problem
<gnomefreak> AnRkey: casper is the installer
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, sorry being a special person again
<AnRkey> gnomefreak, Thanks, I found the launchpad project and the devs
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<vlowther> tritium: might be worth a go, unless you are concerned about someone sitting there waiting to crack your WEP key. :)
<crimsun> tritium: does wpasupplicant itself work?
<crimsun> I gave up on NM a couple Ubuntu releases ago and haven't bothered to try it again
<vlowther> crimsun: nm has worked fine for me in Feisty and Gutsy
<vlowther> modulo recent package breakage. :)
* tritium lagged so badly, he wonders what he missed...
<crimsun> 23:34 < crimsun> tritium: does wpasupplicant itself work?
<crimsun> 23:34 -!- snax [n=snax@c-24-17-192-192.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> 23:35 < crimsun> I gave up on NM a couple Ubuntu releases ago and haven't
<crimsun>                  bothered to try it again
<tritium> thanks, crimsun.  I've not tried it by itself.  You're right.  I should...
<crimsun> I prefer the interfaces(5) semantics
<crimsun> happy to walk you through it if you need assistance
<tritium> Thanks, crimsun.  I'll give it a try on my own first.  It would be good to know.
<crimsun> tritium: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz will be helpful
<tritium> crimsun: okay, thanks!
<tritium> I've ordered a new DSL modem that's on its way.  This will be a good opportunity to setup wpa.
<crimsun> I use "WPA2 Personal" (AES)
<tritium> Then I think I'll try that too.
<Hobbsee> mmm...network mangler...
* vlowther is a fan of WPA2
<vlowther> I would make it the only method available, but I have this old laptop that uses an Orinoco chipset...
<vlowther> which my wife managed to dig up a driver for that made it talk WPA-PSK+TKIP
<vlowther> it is one of those tiny Transmeta-based sharp boxes
<vlowther> and the sheer cuteness made me degrade local wireless security.
<DanaG> You know what I think will be cool about Intel Turbo Memory?  Having an extra Mini-PCIe slot.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<corevette> does anyone know why a 'sudo update-menus' doesn't work on gutsy?
<DanaG> Hmm, http://product.cowon.com/product/product_Q5_feature.php
* DanaG wants to see Linux on that thingy.
<corevette> Is anyone else not able to change the background it Gutsy?
<crimsun> (nautilus:16308): Eel-WARNING **: Error starting command 'gnome-appearance-properties '--show-page=background'': Failed to execute child process "gnome-appearance-properties" (No such file or directory)
<crimsun> if you read `tail ~/.xsession-errors`, that's what you'll see
<bonbonthejon> why is adept trying to be removed in the latest bunch of updates?
<Hobbsee> libapt stuff.  known.
<Hobbsee> (api bump)
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: ok, any idea when this will be fixed?
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: soon
<bonbonthejon> ok
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did mvo ever get back to anyone on what was wrong?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: adept and debtags both FTB
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no idea
* gnomefreak thinks it is libapt that is causing it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: manchicken's talking about it in k-d
<Hobbsee> yeah.  it is.  always is.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ok ty ill get with him on it
<gnomefreak> they are apt errors
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> I'm not talking about adept being removed...
<manchicken> I'm talking about dependency issues.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: i know
<gnomefreak> bonbonthejon: was
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<shirish> guys, is anybody able to install libboost-date-time1.33.1 ?
<masquerade> shirish, no here
<shirish> masquerade: does it say that the package is a virtual package?
<shirish> masquerade: for it says that at my end, just confirming before I file a bug
<masquerade> Package libboost-date-time1.33.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shirish> ok
<shirish> what about libboost-filesystem1.33.1 same ?
<shirish> and libboost-regex1.33.1
<masquerade> yep, all the same
<masquerade> I'm gonna guess and say 1.34.0 obsoleted them
<Hobbsee> that's correct
<Hobbsee> libboost is just stuffed though.
<shirish> ah ok
<shirish> Hobbsee: what does stuffed means here?
<Hobbsee> broken
<Hobbsee> there's a bug in debian about it
<shirish> ah thank you
<Hobbsee> "it's stuffed" - technical term.
<shirish> aha, do you have a link
<shirish> sorry, not technical enough
<shirish> meaning I'm not technical enough to know that
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> not on me
<shirish> ah ok, lemme see if I can find it
<gnomefreak> theres a bug report on it and read the build-deps that i posted to it
<gnomefreak> 1.34.0is the version in gutsy
<gnomefreak> how is that obsolete?
<shirish> gnomefreak: I was asking about 1.33.1
<shirish> I didn't know there was a 1.34.0 sorry
<shirish> guys I have a crash file, which I want to file upstream, I know the crash file can be extracted but don't know how, anybody knows?
<pwnguin> is it feasible to dist-upgrade from a tribe CD?
<coNP> anyone using tilda?
<coNP> with latest libvte?
<corevette> Is since Compiz Fusion runs on XGL or AIGLX, what is Gutsy going to run?
<PriceChild> corevette, compiz "fusion"?
<crdlb> PriceChild, compcomm's new name
<PriceChild> crdlb, never saw that coming :)
<corevette> what he said
<PriceChild> corevette, compiz fusion is just compiz... so it works on the same?
<crdlb> well Amaranth said something about gutsy possibly going with Xgl
<PriceChild> by default?
<PriceChild> ohhhhh that....
<PriceChild> that was very scary ideas...
<corevette> PriceChild: compix merged with beryl a while ago
<PriceChild> I remember them talking about it UDS
<PriceChild> corevette, "merged" in inverted brackets
* PriceChild doesn't like xgl..
<corevette> crdlb, PriceChild: Compiz Fusion works with XGL and AIGLX
<corevette> PriceChild: For us ATI users, XGL is our only option
<crdlb> yes indeed it does
<PriceChild> I know...?
<PriceChild> and no
<PriceChild> many ati users get to use aiglx
<crdlb> like me :D
* PriceChild highfives crdlb 
<coNP> how can you use that?
* coNP has ATI and wants compiz...
<crdlb> because I have an old card supported by the free driver
<coNP> wow, I might try free driver some day
<corevette> ATI's newer cards don't support AIGLX
<DanaG> Compiz Fusion?  I don't like that name.
<DanaG> But so be it.
<DanaG> And what about "Compiz" -- I know "comp" is for "composit{e,ing}", but what is "iz"?
<hwilde> anybody have trouble with multiple USB ports locking up on boot?
<hwilde> anybody have trouble with multiple USB ports locking up on boot?
<shirish> guys does anybody know of anything other blogtk to do off-line blogging & then updating to the blog? Maybe with some wordpress space
<theunixgeek> where can I get Tribe 1 of Gutsy?
<shirish> theunixgeek: hang on
<shirish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-1/
<theunixgeek> thanks
<shirish> you're welcome
<theunixgeek> my feisty got messed up, so im taking a look at the future of ubuntu ;)
<hwilde> heh
<shirish> theunixgeek: if you report the problems, then the possibility of less problems being in the newer version
<shirish> if problems aren't reported, developers don't come to know
<Saviq> hello, is it possible to have a pcmcia prism2 based card working under gutsy?
<Saviq> I can
<Saviq> can't compile linux-wlan nor hostap
<theunixgeek> wats new about gutsy? is there a features list?
<shirish> there was an announcement sometime back
<shirish> the big thing I guess is move to xorg 7.2
<theunixgeek> where can i get it?
<theunixgeek> that is, the list of features?
<shirish> ah , hmmm.... lemme remember
<shirish> there was a an e-mail on ubuntu-devel on lists.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> http://ubuntu.com/testing
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know the date for the Gutsy release
<theunixgeek> ok. il look there
<shirish> October something (I think 10th)
<hwilde> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> see GutsyReleaseSchedule
<DigitalNinja> thanks
<Saviq> as the version number says: 7.10 as in 2007 october
<Saviq> anything about prism2 support?
<theunixgeek> shirish: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000304.html
<theunixgeek> the features
<shirish> Saviq: perhaps you don't give the the ubuntu.com/testing link
<Saviq> well sorry for that - it's always the first place I look for info on testing
<shirish> Saviq: that's ok, although that site is broken, I'm posting about it.
<shirish> hwilde: any idea when the move to FF3 would be taking place?
<Saviq> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe1 well that one works :)
<hwilde> shirish, any idea why I'm having trouble with multiple USB ports locking up on boot?
<shirish> Saviq: not the tribe1 place, but the site as such
<hwilde> shirish, move to FF3 because of 'unstable' complaints http://www.linuxactionshow.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=1084&Feed=RSS2
<shirish> hwilde: no idea m8
<theunixgeek> hey how do you change the startup screen?
<theunixgeek> u know, the big ubuntu that pops up when u turn the machine on ;)
<Saviq> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<theunixgeek> i accidentaly chagned it to ubuntu studio splash :(
<hwilde> shirish, have you tried safari it is awesome
<theunixgeek> hwilde: its much better on os x
<Saviq> ;] 
<shirish> hwilde: nope, heard lot of reports of crashing hence haven't tried it
<hwilde> me neither
<hwilde> I heard it is good in windows tho
<hwilde> but I can't even boot right now
<theunixgeek> Saviq: THANK YOU!
<theunixgeek> THANK YOU!
<theunixgeek> THANK YOU!
<hwilde> I have 6 USB ports and it loads about 2 or 3 then it assigns the same address to two of them and hangs
<theunixgeek> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!  I FINALLY HAVE THE DEFAULT BACK :d
<hwilde> during boot
<aguaithefreak> ubuntulog: where to see your log
<theunixgeek> *: D
<theunixgeek> :D
<theunixgeek> :)
<theunixgeek> wait, im flooding the channel... sorry
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hwilde> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> hwilde: dunno much but did see lot of base packages, esp. hardware driver packages being updated recently, dunno if something in there broke it.
<hwilde> shirish, yeah well it's been broke since 2.6.17 - i'm just hoping
<shirish> hwilde: your best bet would either be in the forums with the log file attached or in-line or wait for some of the experts
* hwilde is waiting...
<hwilde> shirish, umm on that note how do I capture the log messages on bootup?  they are not in /var/log anywhere
<shirish> hwilde: then its an old issue, I have had an issue with hdparm on 2.6.17 onwards, the fix is supposed to be released but no improvement as of yet
<shirish> hang on
<hwilde> what really blows my mind is that the livecd run just fine, but once installed it hangs on boot loading usb :/
<shirish> hwilde: did you try any of the syslog ones in /var/log
<hwilde> yeah I booted into the livecd, mounted the hd, and looked through /var/log and I cannot find the usb errors to pastebin them
<shirish> hwilde: the /var/log would have logs like syslog etc. in compressed or uncompressed format, you might have to search a bit but eventually you might be able to get something.
<shirish> hwilde: for e.g. I'm able to see my syslog pretty easy
<hwilde> shirish, looks like that is disabled by default.  I will change and pastebin  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<hwilde> /etc/default/bootlogd   BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<bur[n] er> /wc
<bur[n] er> doh ;)
* shirish reads the whole thread about boot log
<hwilde> it's not much, it's just disabled by default.
<shirish> hwilde: there is also a bug which person experience
<Saviq> ok I've managed to get it working
<Saviq> if someone asks:
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-wlan-ng/+bug/114793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114793 in linux-wlan-ng "linux-wlan-ng fails compilation against 2.6.20-15" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> hwilde: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98955 in upstart "logd not running" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> Suspend in Gutsy is broken for me.
<hwilde> shirish, even with the bootlogd enabled, it does not catch the initial boot messages that I need.   I need low level stuff before rcS and rc2 execution
<shirish> hwilde: no idea m8, maybe DanaG can help you, I'm just a simple user/tester
<shirish> It's pushing 2 a.m. here guys time to sleep
<hwilde> so is there a way to log the initial boot messages, before the rc messages in /var/log/boot ?
<Saviq> well apart from that it doesn't build the _cs module it worked grrr
<DanaG> I'm also just a tester, though I may sound like a developer sometimes.  :)
<theunixgeek> The only difference I found in Gutsy is GParted and Printer Notification in the Applications menu and shorter window borders.... wow, such a change ;)
<Dannilion> Hobbsee recommended I get Gutsy. Should I? (I don't mind a broken system :p)
<hwilde> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<coNP>  /topic
<hwilde> hmm
<Dannilion> since Hobbsee was the person to set the topic, I guess so
<hwilde> how do you make it say the topic
<Dannilion> dunno. I just scrolled up
<coNP> hwilde: it is okay
<coNP> I just put a space accidentally before the slash
<hwilde> so i've got multiple usb ports, and it just hangs on boot.  it looks like it is assigning the same address to multiple ports
<Saviq> ok then....no prism2 support under gutsy\
<Saviq> hostap doesn't build at all
<Saviq> linux-wlan-ng does not build the _cs drivers
<Saviq> not good
<hwilde> Saviq, nobody replied here so you ask in #ubuntu   lol
<Saviq> yes, 'cause I found out that the prism2_cs problem is not gutsy-specific
<hwilde> yeah neither is mine but I just hope someone here might be working on the fix
<hwilde> go atheros
<Saviq> yeah well I'll have another card tomorrow, but I just can't believe that I can't get it to work
<Saviq> and CONFIG_NET_RADIO disabled in the kernel? it's probably something obsolete and hostap-source is not up-to-date with that
<crimsun> christ, what happened today?  NM exploded, bcm43xx exploded, ntfs-3g exploded...
<crimsun> mm, "compact" in lilo.conf is causing a race condition on my machine, and thus sda -> sdc.  No wonder ntfs-3g exploded.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-21
<budluva> anyone here have compiz fusion installed with gutsy?
<budluva> and has anyone compiled packages for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> budluva: you want #ubuntu-effects
<budluva> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<DanaG> /usr/lib/games/quake2/quake2.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/games/quake2/ref_soft.so: undefined symbol: mouse_seteventhandler
<jkimball4> Is anyone else experience poor graphics performance on Intel graphics with all updates installed?
<jkimball4> also is it known that network-manager-openvpn doesn't list any ciphers atm?
<lamalex> has anyone found a fix for gnash crashing X?
* RAOF hasn't found the *bug* that causes gnash to crash X :)
* lamalex trying to find the bug reprot
<lamalex> s/reprot/report
<lamalex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474596&page=2 is at least a forum post
<lamalex> I thought he had filed a bug report
<RAOF> It's probably an OpenGL error.  That's been my number 1 cause of stupid crashes :)
<lamalex> it only occurs with gnash installed viewing flash
<lamalex> so maybe not a bug in gnash
<lamalex> but a conflict between gnash and opengl
<lamalex> doesn't gnash use opengl?
<RAOF> Yes, gnash uses OpenGL.
<RAOF> Not a conflict, but perhaps either a bug in the way gnash uses OpenGL, or that gnash exposes a bug in your opengl drivers :)
<MugginsM> graphics drivers buggy!? say it ain't so!
<lamalex> :) possible
<RAOF> Shocking, but occasionally one does find a bug :)
* lamalex hopes he doesn't have to start fighting with free radeon devs
<alex_mayorga> any ideas on Bug #121111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, do you get any errors?
<johnnybuoy> tried turning splash off and checking the output?
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, oh, checking on launchpad, nvm
<alex_mayorga> np
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, do you have a dual-core machine?
<johnnybuoy> this 1501 is dual-core?
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, can you try editing the kernel boot params to add "clocksource=acpi_pm" ?
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, ?
<johnnybuoy> ?-:
<alex_mayorga> sorry, I'm back
<alex_mayorga> yup, the laptop is dual core, AMD
<johnnybuoy> ah...well, it might help
<johnnybuoy> 2.6.22 kernel sometimes needs this option on dualcore
<johnnybuoy> eg. fedora7
<alex_mayorga> by editing boot parameters you mean press F6 and add it to the nosplash and stuff already there?
<johnnybuoy> so it's worth a try
<johnnybuoy> yes
<alex_mayorga> got it, I'll reboot and try
<johnnybuoy> (I could try, but I don't have a tribe1 iso at hand...
<johnnybuoy> cool
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<johnnybuoy> good luck
<johnnybuoy> check back a say if it worked
<johnnybuoy> :)
<alex_mayorga> will do
<alex_mayorga> johnnybuoy, no joy :(
<johnnybuoy> :(
<johnnybuoy> well, that sucks
<alex_mayorga> maybe I tried to much options, added the following: noapic nolapic acpi=off pnpbios=off clocksource=acpi_pm
<alex_mayorga> funny enough the same CD works just great on an Inspiron 6400 (Intel based)
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, heh
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, how do you think clocksource=acpi_pm would work with acpi=off ???
<alex_mayorga> out of n00bnes I guess :(
<johnnybuoy> the other inspiron is dual-core too?
<alex_mayorga> no it's not
<alex_mayorga> so what should be my set of options for my next reboot :)
<johnnybuoy> just add clocksource=acpi_pm
<johnnybuoy> nothing else
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, ^
* alex_mayorga rebooting
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> good luck!
<alex_mayorga> johnnybuoy, just chimming in to repor my lack of success
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, well, sorry then...
<johnnybuoy> it was worth a try tho...
<alex_mayorga> when I tried your suggestion I just got to the second error on the initial bugger
<alex_mayorga> yup, feel free to update bug #121111 with any insight you might share
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, :
<johnnybuoy> [0.240000]  PCI: Cannot allocate region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0
<johnnybuoy> [0.240000]  PCI: Cannot allocate region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0
<johnnybuoy> this one?
<alex_mayorga> affirmative
<johnnybuoy> alex_mayorga, well, if you ever try again, this option (the clocksource one) and pci=noacpi might help...
<johnnybuoy> dell should make non-buggy bios
<vlowther> non-buggy bios'es?
<vlowther> I am sorry, such things do not exist.
<alex_mayorga> I actually tried noapic clocksource=acpi_pm also, no joy
<johnnybuoy> vlowther, heh
<johnnybuoy> vlowther, just as non-buggy software doesn't
<alex_mayorga> I've logged the tries on the bugger anyhow, FWIW
<johnnybuoy> kool
<alex_mayorga> do you think I shall bugg Dell as well?
<johnnybuoy> well, is this a laptop that is sold with linux?
<vlowther> alex_mayorga: what system?
<johnnybuoy> then yes, as they might want to support gutsy too
<alex_mayorga> vlowther: Inspiron 1501
<vlowther> hm - it could be worth a shot.
<alex_mayorga> not sure if it's an Ubuntu laptop, no such thing exist in MX as we speak
<johnnybuoy> MX?
<johnnybuoy> acpi is broken in design
<alex_mayorga> I'll take a look and see if there newer bios available
<johnnybuoy> apple's pmu is soo much cooler
<alex_mayorga> MX=Mexico=home
<vlowther> alex_mayorga: you might also want to ping http://lists.us.dell.com/mailman/listinfo/linux-desktops
<johnnybuoy> ah..
<alex_mayorga> vlowther, thanks
<alex_mayorga> once that get's nailed there's Bug #92088 next, love all the fun :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92088 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "this does not work with dell 1390" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92088
<vlowther> gah, broadcom wireless
* vlowther invested in atheros cards a long time ago just to avoid broadcom wireless nics
<alex_mayorga> I've got all the ugly components it seems
<alex_mayorga> what should I be looking for an as easy Ubuntu as it gets when I shop for my next system?
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorga: intel stuff
<vlowther> Intel 3945, intel graphics
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorga: or something supported by atheros (see website for a list of cards)
<Hobbsee> NOT ATI.
<Hobbsee> :P
<vlowther> nvidia is OK, but avoid ATI like the plauge on a laptop
<alex_mayorga> so a centrino 2 is it?
* Hobbsee likes the core and core 2 duos.
<vlowther> centrino 2 will probably work fine.
<alex_mayorga> point taken
<vlowther> as long as the gpu is not ATI
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to put my bucks behind FOSS friendly companies
<vlowther> anyone else bitten by Bug #121228?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121228 in network-manager "Segfault retrieving passphrase for WiFi network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121228
<alex_mayorga> bye for now, bed time :)
* DanaG sees that HP offers a C2D notebook, 17", with the option of Intel GMA, NVIDIA 8400, or NVIDIA 8600.
<DanaG> But... they force you to buy Vista.
<DanaG> Their business machines offer FreeDOS, but most have ATI.  :(
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, sue them to oblivion for that :D
<alex_mayorga> whatever happened to customer choice
<johnnybuoy> hah
<johnnybuoy> what is freedos good for anyways?
<DanaG> Oh, another thing that's funny: the big deal with Expresscard vs. Cardbus.
<DanaG>  For a while, HP had both.  Now they have only Expresscard, just like Dell does.
<DanaG> But Gateway still has only Cardbus.  Is that a good thing?  It's up to the person who needs it.
<johnnybuoy> I myself never needed to use any of thos :)
* DanaG uses a cardbus Audigy.
<unfo> gonzoism, officially your question is offtopic here but i think nobody will mind if you ask it.
<unfo> gonzoism, just tell them you're running on Ubuntu 7.04
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> unfo: that's...definetly not on topic for here.
<gonzoism> i notice problems in feisty i never had with dapper or edgy
<gonzoism> load average: 8.30, 4.99, 3.87
<Hobbsee> this is a quiet chanel - most people are off doing other things
<gonzoism> dma is off
<Hobbsee> and we arent running feisty here.
<gonzoism> i get errors in dmesg about ide0 resets and stuff, and can paste if anyone likes.
<gonzoism> i get the same errors on a new laptop and a pII box
<unfo> gonzoism, ok maybe it is off topic here. :( i apologize.
<gonzoism> this right now is a p4
<gonzoism> oh. i saw him say that but mis-read it.
<DanaG> Heh, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Leap+ahead+%28blue%29?content=59909
<DanaG> "Leap Ahead".
<DanaG> There's also a brown one.
<gonzoism> thanks anyways
<Hobbsee> DanaG: pop quiz.  should i get more ram?
<DanaG> How much do you have?
* DanaG has always been a bit behind.
<DanaG> Had 256 when 512 was a good reasonable amount.
<DanaG> Had 512 when 1 gig was a good reasonable amount.
<DanaG> And now I have 1 gig, but don't need to move to 2 gigs even though it'd be better.
<DanaG> I wish I could have my system reserve a particular swap partition just for s2disk -- then have no normal swap.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: 1.5gb
<Hobbsee> thikning about going up to 2gb
<DanaG> If some app, like amarokcollectionscanner, crashes and starts gobbling RAM, which is a better behavior:
<DanaG> A: Crash when RAM runs out.
<DanaG> B: Go to swap, and bring the system to a grinding halt as the whole process moves to swap.
<DanaG> I'd go with A.
<DanaG> Newegg often has good deals on RAM, though sometimes of less well-known brands.
<DanaG> For example, a 1 gig DDR2-667 SODIMM for 38 bucks or so.
* DanaG will go to bed on the half-hour.
<DanaG> G'bye.
<DanaG> er, not yet.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i'm australian
<Hobbsee> and my amarok is not on crack.
<DanaG> That bug was fixed a while ago (t'was a bad-tags issue), but other things sometimes eat RAM.
<DanaG> Try this for fun: pass `yes` as a parameter to something, when you have a swap larger than your RAM.
<DanaG> Warning: it brings my system grinding to a near halt.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'll be right
<DanaG> Or use the /exec plugin in Gaim/Pidgin.
<Hobbsee> i like a working system
* Hobbsee uses kubuntu
<DanaG> /exec
<Hobbsee> then again....i did manage to shut my machine down somehow by runninga piece of c++ code i wrote
<DanaG> oops, don't have that one installed.
<DanaG> One thing odd in Ubuntu, or at least on my system: going off the end of an array gives me zeroes / NULL, not segfaults.
<DanaG> I learned that when I moved my code to the solaris system the assignments were designed for.
<DanaG> Now I just edit over gnome-vfs and compile and run using ssh on that server.
<coNP> good morning gibbon fans
<Hobbsee> hiya coNP
<DanaG> Fun to try some time: sudo cat <whatever your swap partition is> > some_file
<DanaG> and then (if you have enough RAM), view that file in any editor or pager -- the slimmer, the better.
<DanaG> Or run strings on it, into another file, and look at that file.
* DanaG is in pacific timezone.
<DanaG> (11:30:19 PM) ***DanaG is in pacific timezone.
<DanaG> Good night -- need sleep.
<Hobbsee> night!
<Enverex> Ok, that's a bad breakage. NetworkAssistant seems to segfault after logging in on my laptop rendering it kinda useless.
<Enverex> Anyone alive yet?
<DanaG> hah: http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=40472
<Tm_T> Enverex: no we are all massmurdered
<Enverex> The last dist-upgrade I did last night broke NetworkManager it seems, it just Segfaults when trying to connect to my wireless network now
<gnomefreak> Enverex: its known
<Enverex> but not fixed?
<Enverex> What's the easiest way to fix it temportarily?
<gnomefreak> DanaG: join #ubuntu-offtopic if it has nothing to do with gutsy support
<Enverex> -t
<gnomefreak> Enverex: no it was just found lastnight
<Enverex> Is there any way to rollback to a previous version of NA though?
<gnomefreak> Enverex: if apt-cache show network-manager  shows a lower version than you can sudo apt-get install network-manager=version
<gnomefreak> 0.6.5-0ubuntu2 is the broken version isnt it?
<Enverex> yes
<gnomefreak> Enverex: if so than you will need to find a deb somewhere
<DanaG> You can also dig around on mirrors.
<DanaG> I seem to remember a mirror somewhere that had older things.... let me look.
<Enverex> That's the only one I see. I'm surprised Ubuntu doesn't have multiple versions for issues like this. At least on Gentoo you can just tell it to install a different version :
<Enverex> :/
<gnomefreak> Enverex: maybe check /var/cache/apt
<gnomefreak> for the older .deb
<Enverex> Nope
<DanaG> http://ftp.cica.es/mirrors/Linux/guadalinex/repositorio/guadalinex-toro/pool-ubuntu/
<DanaG> They have back to 0.6.2.
<DanaG> (main,n,network-manager)
<Enverex> Isn't that i686 though?
<DanaG> Oh, I'm not sure.
<DanaG> I've only ever used 32-bit, since I don't have a 64-bit CPU.
<Enverex> ah, its both
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> can someone help me please
<Hobbsee> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<redheat> I'm using the new release of ubuntu..
<Enverex> Feisty?
<redheat> gutsy, and I'm facing
<Enverex> Gutsy isn't released yet...
<redheat> this problem of logging in or out of hte system
<redheat> no, its alpha version is released
<ToHellWithGA> released is a rather ambiguous term
<ToHellWithGA> there has been a clumping of files to allow installation
<Enverex> It's not released because the final version is the release hence why the versions before it are called RCs (Release Candidates)
<Hobbsee> Enverex: snapshots
<Hobbsee> Enverex: not RC's.
<Hobbsee> Enverex: RC is later.  much later
<Enverex> Hobbsee, Those were what I was referrring to...
<Hobbsee> i figure
<Hobbsee> d
<Enverex> ... so why did you just incorrectly "correct" me?
<Enverex> I said the versions before the final release are called RCs
<Hobbsee> Enverex: but they're not
<Hobbsee> Enverex: they're snapshot releases - they're not the RC.
<aquo> hi
<Hobbsee> ther'es only one RC for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> and the RC is after all the snapshot (tribe) releases
<Enverex> Hobbsee, What, the very last "pre-releases" before the actual release?
<aquo>  I want to customize Ubuntu Feisty Fawn and generate install media with my own package set.
<Hobbsee> aquo: #ubuntu
<aquo> is there some document that explains the difference between ubuntu and http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/?
<Hobbsee> Enverex: something like that, yeah.
<Enverex> Hobbsee, I'm not talking about Gutsy NOW, I'm talking about immediately before release of the final one
<Hobbsee> Enverex: ahhh, right.
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule outlines it pretty well
<Enverex> ugh, I'm just going to stop talking because no-one makes sense of anything I say
<Hobbsee> lol
<aquo> Hobbsee: Nobody is reacting on my question.
<Hobbsee> aquo: we're not running gutsy here.
<aquo> i am interested in topic like repository management, how packages get into the official distribution and where ubuntu differs from debian.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> aquo: you might be looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Hobbsee> er, s/gutsy/feisty/
<aquo> hey, ok.
<aquo> thank you
<Agip> it's gutsy alpha?
<kdubois_> what are the plans for beryl/comiz integration into gusty?
<kdubois_> if any :-D
<Toma-> compiz-fusion mebbeh
<Toma-> *hope*
<frandavid100> hiya guys
<frandavid100> when I upgraded my packages a couple days ago, nm-applet was removed and I haven't been able to install it ever since. Is that normal?
<frandavid100> alright, nevermind, I just tried and it worked
<frandavid100> sorry to bother!
<Hobbsee> i thought it was installable now
<aquo> ok, u
<aquo> i had a look at garminate, can you tell me where i can find documentation for creating an own live-install cd for ubuntu with my own package set?
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> since i upgraded to gutsy apport doesn't generate backtraces, is this a new normal behabior or i have something broken?
<Peaker> python2.5 has a build-dep on emacs21 :P
<johnnybuoy> haha
<shirish> hi all, I have been having this error
<shirish> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shirish> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<shirish> I have documented the same here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476172
<shirish> and some of the responses have been helpful & I am able to use the system without rebooting.
<shirish> although i have got also some more sympton of what might have caused should I report it or not?
<lamalex> shirish, are you doing sudo with your apt-get?
<johnnybuoy> shirish, sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<Peaker> what's the difference between fuser and lsof?
<wifimonster> whats the best way for me to install pidgin?
<shirish> lumalex: johnnybuoy: I was doing sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude upgrade
<lamalex> fuser lists the processes using it, lsof just lists what files are open
<johnnybuoy> yes
<lamalex> right?
<masquerade> wifimonster, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<lamalex> don't you need to do &&
<shirish> lamalex:  johnnybuoy: sorry, lamalex
<johnnybuoy> but I guess there is a background  process doing an update allready
<shirish> lamalex: johnnybuoy: anyway there was an error while decompressing one of the packages, a gzip error
<lamalex> shirish: np :P
<wifimonster> masquerade: from where?
<shirish> lamalex: johnnybuoy: the .gz error was during update & then doing upgrade, it  gave me the lock error
<johnnybuoy> the gz error means the repo is borken
<shirish> lamalex: johnnybuoy: I didn't do the lsof instead I just made a backup of that lock file
<shirish> johnnybuoy: lamalex: yup
<johnnybuoy> backup of a lock file?
<johnnybuoy> wtf???
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> i wasn't going to say anything
<shirish> somebody recommended it
<johnnybuoy> pff
<johnnybuoy> :D
<johnnybuoy> well, that guy should be shot in the head
<lamalex> shirish: that person doesn't know what they're talking about
<wifimonster> masquerade:: I mean what repository
<lamalex> ... I'm not that pissed about it
<shirish> johnnybuoy: lamalex: drats, anyway that *tip* worked otherwise whenever something like this happens, I've to reboot & then only the lock is no more.
<shirish> johnnybuoy: lamalex: this is the post which the guy had said about just renaming the file to lock.bak which worked http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2869431&postcount=15
<magic_ninja> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shirish> johnnybuoy: lamalex: can you guys look at the file & see if you guys can find anything
<johnnybuoy> shirish, just lsof the file, then you get the program that is using the file
<johnnybuoy> no, this is a lock file
<johnnybuoy> it means that an other program is using the dpkg database
<johnnybuoy> so it's a very bad idea to move the file away
<wifimonster> where can I find a pidgin package
<lamalex> pidgin is included
<lamalex> this is the gutsy support channel or is +1 overflow
<johnnybuoy> :)
* lamalex looks at topic
<lamalex> phew
<johnnybuoy> removing a lockfile is something even a newb should know not to do
<lamalex> not going crazy
<shirish> johnnybuoy: well, I'm still newbie in lot of things
<shirish> johnnybuoy: lamalex: sudo lsof lock.bak
<shirish> [sudo]  password for shirish:
<shirish> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE    NODE NAME
<shirish> apt-get 5606 root    5uW  REG   8,17    0 1075198 lock.bak
<lamalex> ahaha then gutsy probably isn't for you
<johnnybuoy> lock.bak???
<shirish> I renamed the file lock to lock.bak
<lamalex> that's his backup
<johnnybuoy> yeah, why do you use gutsy then?
<johnnybuoy> lol
<lamalex> shirish: is apt still locked?
<johnnybuoy> move it back and kill that process
<shirish> lamalex: nope
<johnnybuoy> no, cause it checks for lock and not lock.back
<johnnybuoy> lock.bak
<johnnybuoy> move the lockfile back and kill that process
<shirish>  mv lock.bak lock
<shirish> mv: overwrite `lock', overriding mode 0640?
<shirish> johnnybuoy: which process?
<johnnybuoy> first kill all apt processes
<johnnybuoy> apt-get 5606 root    5uW  REG   8,17    0 1075198 lock.bak
<johnnybuoy> for one
<johnnybuoy> and the other one that's using lock
<johnnybuoy> and only run ONE apt process at a time
<johnnybuoy> lock-checking isn't implemented for nothing, there is a reason for it
<johnnybuoy> and if you are a newB, I'd advise you to install feisty
<shirish>  sudo killall apt apt-get aptitude
<shirish> aptitude: no process killed
<shirish> johnnybuoy: As I said before, I can live with breakage, and would like to report when things are not working
<johnnybuoy> your choice
<johnnybuoy> but if you report stuff like this, then you are not helping the community.
<lamalex> shirish: breakage can often mean a non-functioning system. gutsy is very early in the development cycle
<shirish> johnnybuoy: sorry, but that's the reason why I put in the gutsy forum, so some of the experts can diagnoze stuff
<shirish> lamalex: true
<magic_ninja> whats the package for quicktime
<johnnybuoy> okay, I'm cool, you do whatever you want...
<lamalex> if you really want to play with gutsy, give it like, 5-10gb of your hard drive
<johnnybuoy> magic_ninja, libquicktime?
<lamalex> and put feisty on the rest
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<lamalex> that way you have a functioning system and a fun development play toy
<shirish> lamalex: actually, put 2 partitions, one for / & one for /home 80 GB in between them
<lamalex> shirish: i don't care how you do it ;)
<shirish> lamalex: It's ok even if there is no functioning system sometimes as far as I can learn something from it.
<shirish> lamalex: yup, I know sorry
<lamalex> haha =P
<shirish> the way I look at it, unless I don't get into probs I wouldn't come to know stuff, even though they might not mean so much at this point in time
<shirish> but still doing stuff, one does learn & there is no 2 ways about it.
<lamalex> no i absolutely agree
<lamalex> but to most people a working computer is also needed
* DanaG dislikes the name "Compiz Fusion".
<DanaG> I mean, comp is for compositing, but what is "iz"?
<DanaG> comPIZZ
<lamalex> i like coryl
<DanaG> COMP-iz.
<johnnybuoy> coryl@LOL
<johnnybuoy> compositing iz fusion?
<johnnybuoy> compiz-fun ;)
<shirish> lamalex: that is also true, once I figure out a good guide how to do so i have 2 different /, / & 2 different /home, home & be able to distinguish between them, I would do that.
<shirish> one for feisty & one for gutsy each dunno which is the right place for that though.
<gnomefreak> guys can you please stay on topic
<lamalex> shirish, you only have 1 / at a time
<pwnguin> DanaG: i figure its like trapeeze: magical acrobatics of graphics
<pwnguin> so is there a place that documents how gnome power manager is supposed to work?
<johnnybuoy> no
<johnnybuoy> don't even try
<shirish> lamalex: of course, what I meant was a way that GRUB can know I have 4 partiitions, & associating one with feisty & one with gutsy so I can boot how I want
<johnnybuoy> what is the question?
<johnnybuoy> pwnguin, ^
<lamalex> shirish, that's done automatically
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: the question is how to profile the battery
<johnnybuoy> profile?
<johnnybuoy> explain that?
<pwnguin> since policy actions are disabled until it's been profiled according to the tooltip
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: thats exactly my question :P
<johnnybuoy> ah!
<johnnybuoy> pwnguin, okay, i got it
<shirish> lamalex: ok will try to post this in the forum, the proper way to do it, so I can have both on the same hdd & can co-exist.
<johnnybuoy> just turn off automatic suspending etc. when the batt is empty
<pwnguin> i ran the battery out a couple nights ago, need to try it again
<johnnybuoy> and run the machine on battery
<johnnybuoy> then gpm will know how long your batt works
<pwnguin> but i was wondering if that was actually explained anywhere
<johnnybuoy> there is a bugreport somewhere...
<johnnybuoy> launchpad
<pwnguin> since it seems to be a new gnome feature
<johnnybuoy> "feature"
<johnnybuoy> it desn't really work...
<johnnybuoy> i did it once
<johnnybuoy> but after that gpm still showed I onlt had 1:50 of battery time
<johnnybuoy> only*
<pwnguin> i saw a bug about unsetting a variable via gconf
<shirish> guys has gnash been taking out of the repository?
<shirish> shirish@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search gnash
<shirish> shirish@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search mozilla-plugin-gnash
<conn> hi, I'm noticing a potentially serious issue with Gutsy. I have a laptop, an Inspiron 510m. About 20 minutes from first boot, the laptop heats up considerably; the CPU ranges from 35-50 celcius, but the hard drive's temp always rises to above 50 celcius. That's within normal operating conditions for the drive, but the underside of the casing feels much hotter than it should - and the hottest area is actually the ram compartment...
<conn> I rebooted into XP and the laptop has cooled down considerably, so I think it's a software issue in Gutsy
<conn> I don't remember it happening in Feisty or previous releases, either
<johnnybuoy> strange, for me linux has always been ice cool compared to windoze
<masquerade> conn, here's an important question, in gutsy, do your fans run?
<greg_g> here is a general ubuntu (maybe any linux distro) question: why if there is a newer version of an application (take liferea for example) is it not available in the repository.  See this bug for reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/121598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121598 in liferea "Negative amount of unread items" [Low,Incomplete] 
<pwnguin> greg_g: it's a matter of testing, for one
<pwnguin> stable release planning allows time for bug fixes
<greg_g> right
<greg_g> but some programs are updated with newer version correct?
<greg_g> (before the next distro release)
<pwnguin> some? which programs aren't updated with a newer version?
<pwnguin> i think you mean some bugs are fixed in newer releases
<greg_g> the program version number
<greg_g> liferea for example: Ubuntu Feisty has 1.2.10c, but Ubuntu Gutsy (which is still under development) has 1.2.17.
<pwnguin> ok
<greg_g> I may have stated it incorrectly, but I that is what I mean, newer versions of a program in the current repo
<greg_g> and there are bug fixes in 1.2.17 that effect me.. yes, I could install a .deb but does it not help ubuntu to have the latest (stable) version of a program in its distro?
<greg_g> (granted, the bug is simple and easy, and not critical, just an annoyance)
<pwnguin> the thing is that in the general case, backporting brings in new features
<pwnguin> which may break things
<greg_g> define backporting (sorry)
<pwnguin> bringing a new version of software found in gutsy to feisty
<greg_g> I've seen the term before, seen the separate repo option for it.. but never really "got it"
<greg_g> ok
<pwnguin> for example, if firefox released a new version after the stable was released
<pwnguin> generally, the philosophy is that stable releases are version frozen
<greg_g> right, but that only happens when the next distro release is made?
<greg_g> ok
<pwnguin> backports occasionaly happen, but not often
<pwnguin> for example bringing in a new firefox could fix bugs but break extensions already installed
<pwnguin> but the fact of the matter is that there's only so much developer time in the world
<greg_g> so it is testing that limits it.  What if there was a package maintainer for such things?
<greg_g> right
<pwnguin> then you'd be using debian ;)
<pwnguin> in a lot of ways, ubuntu's release system feels targetted for server environments
<pwnguin> where you dont want to discover that the new version of apache changed a config setting
<greg_g> yeah
<greg_g> ok, thanks for clearing it up for me
<pwnguin> i mean, it sounds like you want something slightly different
<greg_g> it had just been a nagging thing in my head for a while(this in general, not in particular to liferea)
<pwnguin> Debian's system is different
<greg_g> how so?
<pwnguin> think of packages as streams of data or rivers of programs
<pwnguin> new versions arrive in unstable
<greg_g> really, Ubuntu is my first linux distro I stayed with for more than 1 month (always back to windows for one reason or another, mainly "security blanket")
<greg_g> ahh, ok
<pwnguin> unstable is the place where the most severe testing occurs
<greg_g> that makes sense
<pwnguin> after ten days, if nothing  horrible happens
<pwnguin> it gets dropped into "testing"
<pwnguin> these are platforms, similar the difference between feisty and gutsy
<pwnguin> the difference is that gutsy is far more prone to break than Debian unstable
<greg_g> right
<greg_g> why is that? (that kind of doesn't make sense to me)
<pwnguin> greg_g: because some things are harder than others
<pwnguin> changing over the compiler for example
<pwnguin> usually means changing glibc
<pwnguin> which just about every program uses
<pwnguin> so for a short while things may not be in a consistant state; i dont know if the mirrors block that or what
<greg_g> ok, I guess it does make sense, with gutsy everything is changing NOW, but with unstable, it is more incremental, does that make sense?
<pwnguin> the other thing is that the development version is where new work happens
<pwnguin> maybe you're redoing init
<greg_g> right
<pwnguin> and so not everything works; you dont want to support people that broke their install
<greg_g> so maybe Ubuntu should have a in-between platform :)
<pwnguin> actually, there kind of is
<greg_g> ?
<pwnguin> it's called -proposed
<pwnguin> after the X.org screwup that coulnd't have possibly worked demonstrated that someone didn't test their upload
<pwnguin> they decided to use a short delay system called -proposed
<pwnguin> i dont know which packages hit that repo when thouhg
<gnomefreak> guys can you please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<greg_g> sorry gnomefreak
<pwnguin> gnomefreak: I'm not trying to be antagonistic here, but what's the motivation?
<gnomefreak> pwnguin: please move it to offtopic channel
<gnomefreak> that should be enough motivation :)
<pwnguin> i seem to run into this division of attention thing repeatedly =(
<greg_g> ok, so we can stop talking about it pwnguin, is there a specific webpage/item I should look at about -proposed?
<pwnguin> greg_g: im not sure there is one =/
<greg_g> yeah, I can't find anything through google or the ubuntu-forums, which is why I asked
<pwnguin> actually, im on an edgy worstation currently, but check the help section in software sources
<pwnguin> that admin gui app
<greg_g> thanks
<greg_g> I'll work on it from here, back to on-topic discussions
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-22
* coNP does not like the new gnome appearance dialog...
<coNP> it is too much like win95
<ajmorris_> hmm....
<ajmorris_> i just installed the latest gutsy updates, now gnome-panel won't start lol
<Pici> Good thing I havent restarted lately ;)
<ajmorris_> lol
<ajmorris_> looks, like all i have to do is kill it, then it restarts automatically and it works :)
<ajmorris_> how do you install icon themes under the new layout?
<ajmorris_> if i try just under the themes tab it just says invalid file format, and there is no install under the icon themes
<rabidphage> hi folks, when running the installer from live cd, ubiquity crashes. is there some workaround to install gutsy?
<johnnybuoy> did you try the alternate VD?
<johnnybuoy> CD*
<rabidphage> johnnybuoy.. nope.. i didn't want to download since my connection is kinda slow
<rabidphage> on second thoght i should have downloaded the alternate first
<rabidphage> any way at least its a bug report for the community.
<rabidphage> :P
<DanaG> hah, changelog for desktop-effects:
<DanaG>     - hide cube and wobbly options until they are fixed
<DanaG>       (changing them does nothing currently)
<DanaG> Well, last time I looked, those were the only two options present -- so now what, it is a blank dialog?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DanaG> Well, it IS in a +1 update, but whatever.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: this channel is not for offtopic topics and you know that and i have warned you many times
<gnomefreak> DanaG: #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> DanaG: this is a support channel
<calc> gnomefreak: not trying to start anything but what exactly is in topic? i must have missed some back story on DanaG... their comment seemed legitimate in that the only things in desktop effects are what was pasted as disabled...
<calc> er s/in/on/
<calc> DanaG: and don't antagonize ops its a bad idea in general ;)
<gnomefreak> calc: gutsy support
<gnomefreak> if it is not gutsy support related it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryanpg> hi all... somehow all my core dumps have a size of 0
<calc> gnomefreak: isn't desktop-effects 0.7.1-0ubuntu5 in gutsy only?
<ryanpg> ulimit reports "unlimited"
<gnomefreak> ryanpg: its being worked on. there is a issue with kernel
<ryanpg> gnomefreak, k, thanks
<calc> gnomefreak: but yea complaining about it on #ubuntu-effects probably would be better than in here
<gnomefreak> calc: we have separate channel for desktop effects
<calc> gnomefreak: ok, np
* calc goes back to finding something that can be merged
<johnnybuoy> isn't ubuntu-effects for feisty?
<gnomefreak> calc: ther eis a list (not sure where it is atm) of alot of things that need to be merged for tribe2 i think(maybe it was 3)
<gnomefreak> johnnybuoy: yes not that version though
<gnomefreak> calc: it was in the meeting you missed :)
* DanaG joins -offtopic to see what people talk about in there.
<calc> gnomefreak: looking on here there is 67 things listed, first one i looked at was broken by the merge tool, second one already merged, guess i'll pick one at random and check to see if its already done :)
* calc tries gtkpod
<ajmorris_> how do you install icon themes under the new layout?... if i try just under the themes tab it just says invalid file format, and there is no install under the icon themes
<DanaG> /JOIN #ubuntu-effects
<starhawk> hi
<starhawk> any one here I am slow on the uptake
<vlowther> starhawk: what's up?
<starhawk> I lost adept
<starhawk> on the last update
<starhawk> how do I get it back
<vlowther> starhawk: try reinstalling it from command prompt?
<starhawk> I did that and I got an error
* vlowther is not running KDE, so does not know if the package is b0rked right now
<vlowther> what was the gist of the error?
<starhawk> it said to try apt-setup or
<calc> anyone know if martin juergens uses irc?
<starhawk> I can paste it if it is ok
<vlowther> starhawk: /msg it to me, pls.  No point in spamming the channel if we can avoid it.
<vlowther> :)
<starhawk> where is pls
<vlowther> sorry, pls == please.
<starhawk> ok
<starhawk> how do I msg it to you
<vlowther> starhawk: /msg vlowther <text of error message>
<starhawk> do I type that where I am typing now I am new to this irc stuff
<vlowther> yes. :)
<starhawk> I dont think that went well for some reason
* vlowther did not see it at all.
<starhawk> oh it says that I cant private msg something about unregistered
<vlowther> ah.
<vlowther> starhawk: /msg NickServ help
<vlowther> that will tell you how to register your nickname.
<starhawk> ok
<ajmorris_> DanaG, sorry didn't see your reply ^^... i can't join #ubuntu-effects, they don't support gutsy
<starhawk1> did it work this time
<starhawk1> vlowther are you stil;l there
<starhawk1> vlowther are you stil;l there
<starhawk1> I lost adept
<starhawk1> on the last update
<starhawk1> how do I get it back
<starhawk1> vlowther are you stil;l there
<starhawk1> can any one help me with the loss of adept after and update I would like it back
<starhawk1>  /msg NickServ set email starhawkk@sbcglobal.net
<greg_g> remove the first space in your last line and it will work
<greg_g> but I have no idea about your adept issue (I'm not running gutsy, just watching)
<starhawk1> thank you
<starhawk1> it did work now
<greg_g> no worries
<starhawk1> can any one help me with the loss of adept after and update I would like it back
<RAOF> starhawk1: I don't suppose that you've pastebinned the actual *error* anywhere?
<starhawk1> did i do that right
<RAOF> starhawk1: No, you should have put it in here :)
<shirish> guys, I tried going to keyboard settings & it shows the keyboard as us intl" instead of just us , can anybody tell me how to set it right?
<RAOF> starhawk1: Anyway.  Have you actually done what it suggests?
<RAOF> starhawk1: (As in, run "sudo apt-get update" from a terminal)?
<shirish> I tried changing the options but it does not show s at all
<starhawk1> yes and I am sorry
<starhawk1>  I am new to this
<RAOF> That's OK.
<RAOF> starhawk1: And what does "sudo apt-get update" say?
<RAOF> !pastebin | starhawk1
<ubotu> starhawk1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starhawk1> ok
<shirish> RAOF: any ideas m8, I miss not being able to use punctuation marks due to keyboard not configured correctly
* RAOF un-suspends his laptop to check. 
<crdlb> showoff :P
<starhawk1> 26698
<starhawk1> is that what you need
<shirish> crdlb: can you guide me about how to configure my keyboard correctly, it shows as  us intl instead of us
<crdlb> no idea
<shirish> starhawk1: please give the whole link, not just the number, make it easier for people to help you
<RAOF> shirish: In what way does System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts not allow you to select "Generic 104-Key PC"?
<starhawk1> ok
<shirish> hang on amoment
* RAOF should really learn dvorak sometime. :)
<starhawk1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26698/
<RAOF> starhawk1: Ok, and how about the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<starhawk1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26699/
<RAOF> Ah, the old "lock file" problem :)
<starhawk1> i know why wait a sec
<starhawk1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26700/
<RAOF> Right, so it would seem to be *just* a bug in Adept.  Go file it!
<starhawk1> theres no fix yet
<RAOF> What, it's a known issue?
<RAOF> It looks like that's an actual bug in the Adept program.  If that bug isn't filed, go file it.  If it *is* filed, wait for it to be fixed :)
<starhawk1> is it I dont understand
<starhawk1> ok
<RAOF> Because it looks to me like it's not a(n obvious) problem at your end; so file the bug and let the important people know about it :)
<starhawk1> I will file it thank you for your help this can be the trouble with the bleeding edge I knew that when I signed up
<starhawk1> and thank you again
<RAOF> No problem.
<Zenton> hi all.
<Zenton> if I want to test last sofware version packages I use debian sid,
<Zenton> so if I want last versions on ubuntu should I try gutsy?
<RAOF> Yup.  Gutsy is what you want (currently).
<Zenton> thanks RAOF.
<RAOF> You'll want to know that Ubuntu's bugtracker is at www.launchpad.net/ubuntu :)
<DanaG> Good night.  It's about midnight for me (pacific timezone).
<jkimball4> Is anyone else experiencing nm-applet crashes when selecting a WPA2 network?
<jkimball4> segmentation fault to be precise.
<coNP> is the new amarok using kde4?
<coNP> no, of course not
<coNP> it looks very nice now, however
<Ind[y] > Is, the complete removal of the Keyring Manager and stuff related, planned to be released in an update, or with the next Ubuntu version?
<RAOF> EPARSE
<RAOF> What do you mean?
<RAOF> I don't think the keyring manager is going anywhere, though.
<Ind[y] > Many people think that it creates more problems than it solves.
<Ind[y] > Asking for the Default Keyring unlocking is tiring.
<Ind[y] > And depromotes automacy.
<Zenton> is it possible to use feisty and use also gusty packages? are incompatibility or other problems?
<RAOF> Possible, but you shouldn't be surprised if things break.
<RAOF> Also, you don't get to file bugs if you've got a mixed system :)P
<Zenton> thanks RAOF
<coNP> ouch
<coNP> is pdflatex really broken?
<_4strO> yop yop
<cables> Is the automatic import feature for cameras going to still use gthumb in Gutsy, or will it be made to use F-Spot's import feature?
<gnomefreak> cables: iirc feisty used fspot by default
<cables> gnomefreak, fspot is the photo organizer, but when I plug my camera in it imports using gthumb's importer, which doesn't store it in fspot's naming convention, so it confuses fspot
<gnomefreak> cables: hmmmmm
<cables> gnomefreak, maybe i accidentally changed something
<gnomefreak> cables: i will look later but i could swear it used fspot (it was first release that used it default afair) but i will look into it as soon as i get done with firefox
<cables> gnomefreak, ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> cables: gthumb is default importer
<cables> yeah
<gnomefreak> :(
<cables> and that doesn't play nice w/ Fspot
<cables> Fspot's importer is sucky though
<gnomefreak> might be in gutsy
<gnomefreak> lol
<cables> gnomefreak, bug report time?
<gnomefreak> not yet
<coNP> why, isn't gthumb not good enough?
<coNP> -not
* gnomefreak not the one working on it i just relaied what i was told
* gnomefreak still trying to figure this bzr bd crap out
<cables> coNP, it's not, because it doesn't integrate nicely with fspot, which is supposed to be the default photo editor in Ubuntu
<coNP> oh that is a pity
<cables> except there isn't really a default, but it's supposed to be the one people use
<coNP> I mean that we want fs-pot
<coNP> because it does not handle directories properly
<cables> what?
<coNP> what makes it extremly unusable
<cables> what makes f-spot unusable?
<coNP> that I cannot browse my directories
<coNP> I think users tend to use directories rather than just albums
<coNP> gthumb is just perfect in managing directories
<coNP> and integrates nicely with nautilus I think
<coNP> YMMV, of course :)
<[selfsearcher] > I tried the Live for AMD64 (Gutsy Alfa) but after the menu, my screen turns in "no signal" mode. No console (Alt+F2 doesn't work)
<arthur> hi there, I am tring to get ndiswrapper to work on kernel 2.6.22-6-generic
<arthur> Is the ndiswrapper module missing or is it just me?
<arthur> I can't find the rtl modules either
<arthur> I would like to get r818x to work but can't find it
<lucasvo> anyone using the new gtk displayconfig util?
<afie> Hey Ubuntu devs. A Ubuntu update broke ALSA (amd64 here) for an extremely popular sound chip (intel hda) on quite a bit of laptops. I had to fix it by getting alsalib source and updating it according to a guide on Ubuntu.com. After doing that, audio in 32-bit Flash via nspluginwrapper was broken. emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.5 is compatible with the new ALSA that fixes the issue with these chips. Try to get it in the repo!
<afie> The user whom I installed Ubuntu for, is asking me "do laptops normally have these many problems" because of shit like this.
<afie> You're breaking my balls . .
<Pici> On Gutsy?
<afie> On Feisty.
<afie> Or find a way for Ubuntu to check if we have the affected chips and install 2.5 based on that. Better that it be unstable than unusable.
<Hobbsee> afie: /topic
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/87299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87299 in amarok "Multimedia keys not working in Feisty (no need to confirm behavior anymore)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<DanaG> I try to use the script, Amarok just locks up.
<DanaG> Oddly, it plays for a little while, then stalls.
<DanaG> Odd... it's Pulseaudio that's failing.
<DanaG> Plus, I had to edit the python script to explicitly ask for 2.4, I think.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: the script locking up amarok hmm did you happen to tell the person who wrote the script? leave that comment on the bug? oh and btw the script was written for feisty
<DanaG> Oh, I figured it out: it's not the script that's freezing.
<fuoco> i tried to compile a package from gutsy and it failed, even though it's compiled on gutsy, how is that possible?
<gnomefreak> fuoco: the packages it depends on
<fuoco> gnomefreak: i used prevu, so i expect that should solve it. but maybe not
<gnomefreak> fuoco: prevu diesnt relaly solve anything iirc
<gnomefreak> doesnt
<DanaG> aah, my issue seems to be something in dcop.
<DanaG> dcop amarok player playPause
<DanaG> one time works, but the next time dies.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/86031
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86031 in amarok "amarok has large delay on play/pause when using pulseaudio/xine" [Undecided,New] 
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> I'm trying to upgrade human to 0.7 but it says it conflicts with human-cursors-theme
<frandavid100> is there a --force option that I can use?
<DanaG> Remove the cursors theme.
<DanaG> The human-theme supersedes it, I believe.
<DanaG> s/believe/would imagine/
<snax> hey
<frandavid100> if I try to do that, I get:
<frandavid100> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.7_all.deb (--unpack):
<frandavid100>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/themes/Human/cursor.theme', which is also in package human-cursors-theme
<DanaG> I usually use aptitude instead of apt-get.
<DanaG> Or if you need to remove the cursors theme, use dpkg.
<snax> has anyone else noticed that aptitude wants to remove some seemingly important packages like network-manager
<frandavid100> that would be a good idea, how can I do that?
<DanaG> You might've removed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<frandavid100> I've only used dpkg to install debs
<frandavid100> nope
<snax> nope, I'm pretty certain it's installed
<DanaG> Look through and see why it wants to remove them.  It may be broken dependencies, in which case you should just tell it to leave the packages alone (key: ':' (colon)).
<frandavid100> dpkg returns: dependency problems - not removing
<coNP> DanaG: the problem is that human-theme wants to overwrite some files
<DanaG> There's a force-overwrite, but it's better to resolve the conflict for real.
<frandavid100> what would be the command for force-overwrite?
<coNP> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite <yourpackage.deb>
<DanaG> sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i whatever.deb -- aah, I type too slowly.
<coNP> :D
<gnomefreak> it requires the full path iirc
<coNP> sure, so usually you should prefix your .deb with /var/cache/apt/archives/
<DanaG> Aah, the wonders of tab completion.
<DanaG> /v<tab>/cac<tab>/apt/ar<tab>/human-th<tab>
<frandavid100> hum, will --force-overwrite -r work?
<coNP> you mean --remove ?
<frandavid100> yup
<coNP> I don't think remove should overwrite any files
<coNP> so why would you need that?
<coNP> (no idea if it works, though)
<frandavid100> the problem is, I don't have a deb I want to install. I need either to upgrade a package, or remove another.
<coNP> which ones?
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: dont play with it if you are not sure what you are doing.
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: you dont need to do either
<DanaG> I once made the mistake of removing libc6........bad idea.
<frandavid100> there shouldn't be anyproblem, it's only that upgrading human-theme requires removing human-cursors-theme, and removing human-cursors-theme requires upgrading human-theme
<DanaG> Odd, amarok freezes when I use it with dcop.
<frandavid100> it's like a look
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: no it doesnt
<frandavid100> I need to force one of them
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: you need to file a bug. sinc eyou have shown you dont know hwat you need to overwrite
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: its a left over link is all it is
<frandavid100> aham
* DanaG just uses aptitude to resolve that kind of thing.
<DanaG> But sometimes if aptitude doesn't work, I do have to overwrite.
<gnomefreak> frandavid100: btw its gonna happen to everyone that does upgrade today.
* DanaG usually just waits until changelogs are available, before upgrading any packages.
<DanaG> But libnss and nspr never seem to have changelogs.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> sure they do
<gnomefreak> atleast my builds of them do
<DanaG> Well, I guess it's not "never", but I use the changelogs listed in update-manager.
<DanaG> The last time I saw lack of changelogs was some time in Feisty betas.
<coNP> it is a pity if there is no changelog
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm that should be easy enough to fix
<coNP> gnomefreak: you mean this human-theme-issue?
<gnomefreak> coNP: no i mean the libgimp depends issue
<DanaG> Often changelogs don't show up on the changelogs server until later, despite already being in the deb.
<gnomefreak> human-there... should be really easy to fix
* gnomefreak still has a weekend full of work.
<gnomefreak> bbiab gonna get some more work done and take break a little later
<DanaG> Odd, there's some combination of factors on the amarok freeze:
<DanaG> It's only when using pulseaudio, and issuing commands through dcop.
<DanaG> eep, compiz-fusion-plugins-main is unavailable.
<DanaG> as well as -extra.
<DanaG> Oh well, must have patience.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-23
<pwnguin> grr. stupid network manager keyring
<pwnguin> for the love of god, it's just a wep key, why bother protecting that?
<pwnguin> hurray for upstairs neighbors with open APs
<pwnguin> wth, ubuntu-desktop is being removed on dist-upgrade?
<pwnguin> is there a way to get apt to explain the upgrade reasoning?
<Pici> aptitude seems to attempt to explain it
<pwnguin> i think gimp is conflicting with gimp print
<Pici> also bug 121782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121782 in human-theme "human-theme_0.7_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/themes/Human/cursor.theme', which is also in package human-cursors-theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121782
<pwnguin> i wonder if it needs to conflict with cursors
<pwnguin> there should probably also be a diversion
<pwnguin> someone look at the manpage for aptitude real quick -- is it just me or are some formatting characters being shown?
<Pici> like \fBinstall\fR
<pwnguin> yea
<Pici> hmm.. I wonder if its a man bug, or a aptitude bug..
<pwnguin> or just some terminal setting
<pwnguin> its a bug in aptitude
<pwnguin> #116946
<pwnguin> bug #116946
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116946 in aptitude "[gutsy]  bolding is broken in manual page" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116946
<Pici> Well then. I can stop looking now.
<pwnguin> Pici: i cant be sure yet, but i think the solution is to remove cursors package
<terlmann>  I have feisty and dri enabled , but after a crash my framerates in 3d apps have dropped to nul
<terlmann> I know this does not belong in +1
<terlmann> but the experts live here
<terlmann> And I doubt anyone else can even diagnose my issue
<terlmann>  I have feisty and dri enabled , but after a crash my framerates in 3d apps have dropped to nul
<terlmann> can you help me ?
<BotLobsta> anyone know how to mount a usb drive?
<BotLobsta> i seem to be missing the devices in /dev
<BotLobsta> can anyone help?
<pwnguin> where's the best place to ask about init?
<crdlb> pwnguin, #upstart ?
<pwnguin> im browsing some bootcharts from the past month, and there's a couple of places where it just seems to pause
<pwnguin> modprobe seems to have a lot of uninterruptible sleep, but i guess there's not much to be done about that
<pwnguin> there
<DanaG> Bug: gnome-power-manager repeatedly turns off backlight.
* DanaG goes to search for existing, or file new, bug.
<DanaG> s/bug/bug report/
<pwnguin> not a bug
<pwnguin> or at least, its also a feature
<pwnguin> there's an idle timeout that dims the screen
<pwnguin> grr. its a bit annoying to see that over the last month, my boot time has gone from 35 seconds to 54 >:O
<Toma-> 19 seconds of your day, ruined!
<DanaG> But it switches brightness 3 times when switching from AC -> Battery, or vice versa.
<pwnguin> i should have boot chart notify me when it happens so i might have a clue why it happened, instead of me just looking ten days later and seeing a depressing chart
<DanaG> And when it tries to change brightness, it instead turns the backlight entirely OFF.
<pwnguin> DanaG: do brightness controls generally work on your laptop?
<BotLobsta> whenever i start ubuntu, udevd takes over my processor with subprocesses watershed and evms_activate.  What do these do, and why wont they stop?
<DanaG> They work in 2.6.20 perfectly, and in 2.6.22 they work if nothing tries to use /sys/class/backlight.
<DanaG> The new backlight sysfs support for the ACPI Video module doesn't work as well as /proc/acpi/video.
<pwnguin> BotLobsta: try "man evms_activate"
<DanaG> !cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<DanaG> argh, pidgin crashed.
<BotLobsta> pwnguin,  but why is it running after /etc/fstab has been read?
<DanaG> levels:  100 37 12 25 37 50 62 75 87 100
<DanaG> current: 100
<DanaG> But /sys/class/backlight doesn't offer the discrete levels, so GPM tries to use increments of 1.
<pwnguin> BotLobsta: not a clue
<pwnguin> what's with the levels not being sorted?
<DanaG> According to ACPI spec, the first two show what the defaults for AC and battery are.
<pwnguin> ah
<BotLobsta> hmm
<DanaG> I actually looked up the spec during Edgy, when brightness-up merely crashed xorg, and brightness-down did nothing whatsoever.
<pwnguin> mreely
<DanaG> Here's the keys-not-working cause and fix (now fixed.)
<DanaG> http://www.ttuttle.net/blog/computers
<BotLobsta> could this be why none of my usb drives mount?
<BotLobsta> or rather, why i dont have a /dev device for any usb port?
<pwnguin> im pretty sure hal creates those dynamically
<pwnguin> /sys has entries for your ports, surely
<DanaG> "Dim display brightness by" 25% -- seems to mean to set to 75%.
<DanaG> should be s/by/to/
<DanaG> Oh wait, it DOES subtract.
* DanaG is confused by the overlap between powersaved and laptop-mode
<DanaG> or powersaved and acpi-support
<pwnguin> i should probably go through and clean this install up
<DanaG> There seem to be duplicated config options.
<pwnguin> Filename: pool/universe/t/transset/transset_0.1.0+cvs.20041114-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<DanaG> Any idea when compiz-fusion-plugins-{main,extra} will appear on the repos?
<BotLobsta> compiz-fusion-plugins-main is already there
<DanaG> When did it appear?  If it was today, then I simply didn't notice it.
<DanaG> I don't see it.
<DanaG> od...
<DanaG> aptitude install compiz-fusion<tab> lists it,
<DanaG> but it doesn't appear in 'aptitude' (no parameters, to use GUI).
<DanaG> s/od/odd/
<Pici> No candidate version found for compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<dcsmith> Does anyone know if the gutsy kernel has support for the macbook camera?
<DanaG> No current or candidate version found for compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<DanaG> Package: compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<DanaG> State: not a real package
<BotLobsta> hmmm
<BotLobsta> youre right
<DanaG> that's aptitude show.
<BotLobsta> i never tried to install it
<DanaG> I'm fine with Beryl for now.
<BotLobsta> i just saw that it existed in the package list
<DanaG> Plus, there are some things I'll miss from beryl: namely, the name.  (/me facefaults at the pun)
<DanaG> pavucontrol: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib13wrap_registerEmPFPNS_10ObjectBaseEP8_GObjectE
<BotLobsta> anyone know what this error message means from dmesg
<BotLobsta> [ 3429.740000]  usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 53
<BotLobsta>  [ 3430.148000]  usb 3-1: device not accepting address 53, error -71
<DanaG> paman: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm
<DanaG> Something is borked.
<DanaG> How would I go about fixing that error?
<khermans> is everyone else's gnome completely messed up ?
<xsacha> hey, just got new kernel in upgrade.. no probs with it right?
<xsacha> btw, any fix for adept?
<pwnguin> huh. i removed a few dozen transitional packages, one package that moved from main to universe, and ran "profile" on boot, and it's back down to 35 seconds =/
<xsacha> which package?
<pwnguin> ivman
<pwnguin> this is kind of an old, old install.
<pwnguin> (i found a x package from 2004 for transparencies installed as well_
<xsacha> amarok 1.4.6 is really nice :)
<pwnguin> i get by with rhythmbox well enough
* DanaG can't use anything but Amarok -- nothing else has folder views.
<xsacha> maybe if i was using gnome..
<DanaG> That's also the reason I got my iAudio6.  Folder views, not just tagged views.
<pwnguin> well, i dont own an ipod
<pwnguin> i guess that helps
<xsacha> i just really like this last.fm integration and being able to check the lyrics and artist at a click
<xsacha> and my playlist is much faster now (was thing i didnt like before)
<xsacha> moodbar is cool but i think i'll get over it
<pwnguin> i think they do about the same thing
<pwnguin> one feature i do use and wish was better, is the filtering
<pwnguin> i basically have a large library of CDs, which includes some OSTs. the OSTs have some drama tracks
<xsacha> OSTs are what?
<pwnguin> original sound tracks
<xsacha> k
<pwnguin> also, the tenacious D album has these dialogs
<pwnguin> so ive got an automatic playlist set up
<pwnguin> i add new stuff, and it cuts out the junk ;)
<xsacha> junk?
<pwnguin> xsacha: dialog tracks, short goofy tracks, etc
<semistud2354> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<semistud2354> im getting this problem does anyone have any suggestions
<semistud2354> on how to fix it
<DanaG> pavucontrol: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm
<DanaG> paman: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm
<DanaG> same error, by the way.
<crimsun> file a bug, please.  I'll look into it later.
<DanaG> What would I title it?
<crimsun> Current gusty /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1 references missing _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm
<DanaG> While I'm at it, I might as well file a different bug about the brightness control.
<DanaG> Hmm, paprefs: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib13wrap_registerEmPFPNS_10ObjectBaseEP8_GObjectE
<DanaG> Would I attach that to the same bug, or a different one?
<crimsun> these are all bugs against the appropriate pa* source packages.
<crimsun> pavucontrol, paman, paprefs
<DanaG> Use commas to separate, then?
<crimsun> no
<DanaG> Or the metapackage pulseaudio-utils
<crimsun> pick one of those as the primary, then add separate tasks for the remaining two
<crimsun> "Also affects Distribution"
<crimsun> choose Ubuntu, then the appropriate source package name I've given you
<DanaG> Since there are two different libraries at issue, should I change the title?
<crimsun> file two separate bugs.
<DanaG> Okay.
<DanaG> I just noticed in gutsy-changes: gran paradiso alpha, and compiz-fusion-plugins-*.  Cool, now I know I just have to wait a little while for them to be built.
<crimsun> which bug is the first one?
<crimsun> meaning bug #
<DanaG> 121831
<crimsun> bug 121831
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121831 in pavucontrol "Current gusty /usr/lib/libglademm-2.4.so.1 missing _ZN4Glib5Class21register_derived_typeEm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121831
<DanaG> second:
<DanaG> bug 121832
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121832 in paprefs "Current gusty /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.so.1 missing _ZN4Glib13wrap_registerEmPFPNS_10ObjectBaseEP8_GObjectE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121832
<DanaG> I think I'll write up the brightness-control bug now.  However, which package to attach it to is slightly uncertain:
<DanaG> It's gnome-power-manager, plus the kernel /sys/class/backlight/
<crimsun> both.
<DanaG> Okay.
<pwnguin> has anyone seen this? http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/index.html
<crimsun> DanaG: what're your /proc/asound/card0/codec* contents?
<crimsun> (unrelated, I need it for comparison)
<DanaG> should I /msg, or pastebin?
<crimsun> latter
<DanaG> http://paste.stgraber.org/1762
<DanaG> (used pipe and pastebinit)
<DanaG> I still don't have input working, and pc-speaker beep is not passed through once the driver loads -- but compared to Dell, that might be considered a "feature".
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> I may edit the description to say "at idle or when on battery" to convey a bit more urgency.
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> Aah, much better.  I also revised the wording of the description.
<DanaG> oops, in changelog for latest compiz:
<DanaG> "do run run glxinfo...."
<DanaG> odd: apt-watch-auth-helper uses su instead of sudo.
<akrus> LOL!
<akrus> Microsoft is now reselling Ubuntu xD
<coNP> oh no... again? :D
<Toma-> welcome to 3 days ago
<Toma-> ps, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wigfreitz> hi all, I know this is a feisty question but I wasn't getting much sense out of #ubuntu. Im trying to compile flashplugin-nonfree from source (apt-get wont work) but Im getting a child process failed. could someone take a look http://rafb.net/p/sUEo4Q35. I checked the swap and other thinks compile okay so could it be the source?
<RAOF> wigfreitz: paste 404s.  Also, flashplugin-nonfree from *source*?  I'm not entirely sure how that'd work, since flash is a proprietary binary blob :)
<wigfreitz> ah
<wigfreitz> well when I try to apt-get install I get E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<wigfreitz> RAOF http://rafb.net/p/dD43dQ55.html :-)
<wigfreitz> might explain this error then
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: are you on 64bit?
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak indeed
<wigfreitz> ah
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: use gnash
<gnomefreak> if you are on gutsy
<RAOF> Yeah, the reason why just apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree didn't work was that it *can't* :)
<gnomefreak> dont use gnash on feisty unless you use Mozilla team repo
<wigfreitz> what is the mozilla team repro?
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<wigfreitz> and how stable is it?
<gnomefreak> thats for feisty
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: i havent had any issues with it since im the one building and uploading packages to it
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: are you on gutsy or feisty?
<gnomefreak> gutsy has working gnash in repos already
<gnomefreak> feisty has gutsy's gnash in mozilla repo
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: everything except firefox-trunk and firefox-granparadiso is stable
<wigfreitz> granparadiso?
<gnomefreak> questions or problems join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<wigfreitz> kk
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: its firefox 3.0 and trunk is also 3.0
<gnomefreak> trunk is updated more often
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak: Is gnash better suited to streaming media and stuff?
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak: that didn't work, I'm still getting the no plugin error
<wigfreitz> Ill try reeboot
<wigfreitz> gnomefreak, what's the mozilla room you said for support?
<gnomefreak> wigfreitz: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<wigfreitz> join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<wigfreitz> :-)
<nanomad> any major breakages today (such as X11/gnome not working)? or can I dist-upgrade to gutsy
<nanomad> (ps.. i dont'care 'bout bugs, this is my main test machine, just dont wanna waste time d/l XD)
<RAOF> Works For Me (tm)
<nanomad> RAOF, thx (tm)
<shirish> hi all,  is anybody able to install the new firefox-granparadiso 3.0 alpha 5 build ?
<shirish> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-June/003557.html
<nanomad> shirish, whats wrong with it (not installed yet, still d-u)
<shirish> nanomad: I tried the normal way after doing sudo aptitude update, doing sudo aptitude upgrade , nothing
<shirish> then sudo aptitude install firefox-grandparadiso, nothing
<shirish> what am I doing wrong?
<nanomad> shirish, using official mirrors or one near you?
<shirish> mirrors near me, but they usually sync with the mains within 2 hrs, and 2 hrs. are already passed.
<shirish> sync=synced
<shirish> if you are able to install it, please lemme know the correct name for installation or procedure
<nanomad> shirish, it is not in the repos yet
<shirish> nanomad: thanx for that info, then its cool, maybe I try again in few hrs. exciting seeing 3.0a5 for the first time, I did see a sneak preview of 3.0a1 on windows quite some time back :)
<comzip99> <yawn>
<DanaG> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-main does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> :(
<DanaG> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> :(
<wfarr> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Collection of plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20070622-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 272 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<DanaG> Wow, looks like it just appeared.
<wfarr> DanaG, it's been in the repos for a few hours ;)
<wfarr> Compiz pkg depends on it now
<DanaG> I tried !info and ubotu told me it didn't exist.
<DanaG> Did I misspell it?
<wfarr> ubotu might be out of date
<wfarr> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ubotu> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra: Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20070622-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 164 kB, installed size 1604 kB
<wfarr> !info compiz-core
<ubotu> compiz-core: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.1+git20070621-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 177 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<DanaG> Argh, animations in compiz are broken.  (perhaps that's a topic more appropriate to -effects).
<finalbeta> Will apparmor be available for the desktop version 2?
<crimsun> "desktop version 2"?
<finalbeta> crimsun, hmm, how did that get there?
<finalbeta> Ehm, I think I did a paste by accident. No other way possible.
<finalbeta> Oh, no, wait, I did type that.
<finalbeta> too
<pwnguin> i think the point is that you're the first person to type that
<pwnguin> which is highly confusing given nobody typed "desktop version 1"
<pwnguin> you mean tribe 2?
<finalbeta> Nah, I should have typed, desktop version too, and not only the server version of Ubuntu.
<pwnguin> im not sure i get the point of appArmor
<finalbeta> Very confusing indeed. Sorry.
<finalbeta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmorGutsy
<finalbeta> It will probably only be implemented in the server. A configuration for the desktop would take more work.
<pwnguin> i dont think it would help
<pwnguin> app armor tries to reduce the amount of resources a broken service / program can subvert
<finalbeta> Would be nice to have that on client network apps like mail clients/web browsers/chat clients. But I hardly know how effective/easy it is to set up.
<crimsun> it will be implemented on -server for 7.04
<pwnguin> finalbeta: how would you even divide resources in a mail client effectively?
<finalbeta> it only needs to access it's own configuration files, and not the whole user dir.
<pwnguin> ok, a mail client sure, but a web browser could concievably be pointed at your home dir
<crimsun> finalbeta: you could implement that using a VMware image.
<crimsun> or some $VM if its non-Free nature is unappealing
<finalbeta> that's another discussion. I could verry weel set it up to only allow it to write to the dir where it downloads files.
<finalbeta> Damn, very well*
* pwnguin wonders if firefox can be run as uid nobody
<pwnguin> that seems like the sort of thing you'd want if you really dont trust it
<finalbeta> It would just be a nice thing it a default app like firefox could be boxed in that it can only read the libraries it needs/write to its own config files and a single dir where you would download content. This would make an unsecure browser secure because not much can be done with it.
<crimsun> that has already been doen
<crimsun> done, rather
<pwnguin> finalbeta: app armor does not secure things perfectly
<crimsun> UW-Seattle prototyped such a configuration
<crimsun> look on their CS research pages under Dan Gribble's work
<finalbeta> Well, I'm not seeing myself set up all those policies, would be nice if a distro did it for me.
<pwnguin> crimsun: steve gribble?
<crimsun> pwnguin: sorry, yes, steve gribble
<crimsun> been a while since I looked at those pages
<pwnguin> oh, you mean internet browsing in a vm
<crimsun> yes
<finalbeta> yes, I've seen the images, once played with it. You can download all sorts of such projects on the VMware site.
<finalbeta> Yet I don't have resources to waste like that.
<finalbeta> Already have 3Vmware images running as we speak.
<crimsun> well, the poor man's $VM might be just a chroot
<finalbeta> Security by design, not by implementation...
<crimsun> death is the only securely designed thing.
<crimsun> $deity help us all if someone finds a way to circumvent it.
<DanaG> What's the difference between $something and $(something)?
<crimsun> the former is a variable; the latter is a command executed in a subshell.
<DanaG> Aah.
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-24
<KurtKraut> I'd like to install Gutsy in another partition. How can I do that withou loosing the current GRUB config, in order to boot Vista or Feisty ?
<tormod> KurtKraut: install the Gutsy grub to the gutsy partition, and not to MBR. Then chainload this one from the old grub (on MBR).
<KurtKraut> tormod, this is possible to do with the Alternate Install CD ?
<tormod> KurtKraut: I would think so. You can do it with the Desktop installer at least.
<invisiblepinkuni> what will the "FREE" version of ubuntu (gnewsense) be called? and where can I find more information about it?
<micahcowan> Anyone know how to get the last Gutsy tribe to run under qemu?
<micahcowan> Nice nick, \x6e\x65\x72\x64 ...and self-proving, too! :)
<xsacha> hey.. when i first started gutsy, i started up amarok and played some mp3s -- it worked straight away without installing anything extra? now, 2 days later it suddenly wont play mp3s anymore. so i decided to install w32codecs. it still doesnt play mp3s
<crdlb> xsacha, you need libmad something
<xsacha> xmms-mad?
<crdlb> libmad0 and you would need xmms-mad to make xmms play mp3s
<crdlb> and there's a gstreamer plugin
<crdlb> if you're using xine, you should have libxine-extracodecs installed
<xsacha> yeah got that installed (and amarok does use xine, yes)
<invisiblepinkuni> micahcowan: lol, great nick :) \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<invisiblepinkuni> i had to go to the ascii table to find out
<micahcowan> Strangely enough, I've recently spent some time memorizing the ASCII code table :)
<xsacha> crdlb: any ideas?
<invisiblepinkuni> i remember memorizing A,Z, a, z, 0, 9 a long time ago...
<micahcowan> Yeah, for alphabetic chars I mostly just know where the boundaries are; A, O, P, Z...
<xsacha> grr mp3 not working is known bug for gutsy?
<micahcowan> invisiblepinkuni: \x1b\x5b\x33\x34\x3b\x31\x6d\x4d\x69\x63\x61\x68\x1b\x5b\x6d :)
<micahcowan> Try that as an argument to printf.
<invisiblepinkuni> micahcowan: how do I do it? :(
<micahcowan> Just use the printf(1) command: "printf '\x1b\x5b...'"... you should probably tack on \x0a at the end of it, too :)
<invisiblepinkuni> micahcowan: you narcissist
<invisiblepinkuni> :)
<micahcowan> :)
* micahcowan is trying to get gutsy running under qemu...
<xsacha>  Micah
<micahcowan> xsacha, yeah... should also be blue, in ansi-color-capable terminals.
<xsacha> yep
<xsacha> printf '\x1b\x5b\x33\6d^Mx3\x1b\x5b\x33\x34\x3b\x31\x6d\x4d\x69\x63\x61\x68\x1b\x5b\x6d\x0a'
<xsacha> ooops, here:       printf '\x1b\x5b\x33\6d\x1b\x5b\x33\x34\x3b\x31\x6d\x4d\x69\x63\x61\x68\x1b\x5b\x6d\x0a'
<xsacha> it should move up 2 lines and then print line below that
<micahcowan> There was an x missing in \6d, near the beginning.
<xsacha> yeah, dont put it there
<micahcowan> Well, if I don't, it says " [3 dMicah"
<xsacha> the \6d is what makes it jump to top
<micahcowan> Sure you don't want \x6d?
<xsacha> 100%
<xsacha> and use the second one, not the first one, to get rid of [3
<micahcowan> \6 isn't a useful control character...
<xsacha> sure it is
<micahcowan> No, the second one produces the [3.
<micahcowan> \6 = \x06
<xsacha> not here
<xsacha> if it makes you happy:       printf '\x1b\x5b\x33d\x1b\x5b\x33\x34\x3b\x31\x6d\x4d\x69\x63\x61\x68\x1b\x5b\x6d\x0a'
<micahcowan> \6 is the ACK control.
<micahcowan> That works much better.
<xsacha> both work on konsole
<xsacha> i like this one better:        printf '\x1b\x5bd\x1b\x5b\x33\x34\x3b\x31\x6d\x4d\x69\x63\x61\x68\x1b\x5b\x6d\x0a
<xsacha> (note the ' at end)
<micahcowan> well, at any rate, it's not ISO 6429
<xsacha> it changed my sacha@coco:~$ to Micah@coco:~$      with Micah in blue
<xsacha> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/7639/hmm3lp9.png
<xsacha> lol
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-desktop got removed during my last dist-upgrade and I still can't install it because I can't install xsane or gimp-print, is this a known problem?
<xsacha> kubuntu-desktop got removed when i installed mythtv :P
<Jordan_U> No, I have pretty much nothing extra installed, I am just running gutsy in a VM to help with testing and out of curiosity
<xsacha> ok my mp3 works perfect. but when i try to play a last.fm stream in amarok it says it cant play it coz it doesnt have the right input plugin or something, cant recognise the format
<xsacha> ok error seemed to change now for no apparent reason and it's now: Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.       xine parameters:
<xsacha> fixed it!!
<xsacha> i just got rid of artsd
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Is xsane not completely merged or is the fact that it depends on an older version of libgimp2.0 a bug?
<crimsun> that's bug 121840
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121840 in xsane "xsane needs rebuild for newer libgimp2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121840
<crimsun> I'm working on it now; just be patient.
<crimsun> Canonical staff generally are not paid to work on Ubuntu during the weekends.
<crimsun> (although I'm not staff, so it doesn't apply to me)
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Thank you
<Takesinn> So whats new in the Gutsy Gibbon?
<DanaG> new kernel (dynticks), new gnome-power-manager, broken suspend2ram (for me), new Gnome, and lots of other new versions of things.
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000304.html
<Takesinn> Any idea when it's going to be released?
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, 7.10 :)
<RAOF> October
<Takesinn> Ah
<Takesinn> Cool
<Takesinn> So improved performance and graphics, not bad
<RAOF> Compiz+fusion plugins by default.
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, My favorite feature is the new Xorg improvements upstream
<Jordan_U> ^^ and Compiz Fusion of course :)
<Takesinn> Care to elaborate on what good it does? :)
<Takesinn> I get the Compiz stuff, looks nice
<RAOF> Compiz fuzion?  A bunch of really nice looking plugins.
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, Compiz Fusion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<RAOF> Also, scale enhancements.
<Takesinn> I got ATi, so not sure if I can use it
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, If you require fglrx you are out of luck ( without the hack that is XGL at least )
<Takesinn> I had to disable composite in xorg.conf to get proper 3D accel
<Takesinn> Exactly ;)
<Takesinn> I should get a new 3D card probably
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, Is your card supported by the open source drivers?
<Takesinn> So does Ubuntu have it's own gaming section?
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, What do you mean?
<Takesinn> I have no idea. All I know is I installed some ati drivers by reading ubuntu guide, which got Action Cube running nicely
<Takesinn> NVM ^^
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, Does your comp by chance also have an intel integrated card?
<Takesinn> How do i find out? :P I forgot those dang commands
<Takesinn> I got grep down tho
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, lspci
<Takesinn> Scuse ^^;; Long time since I *nixed
<Takesinn> It's like riding a bike tho, you just gotta get into it again
<Takesinn> Jordan_U: Jepp, Intel
<Jordan_U> Takesinn, And you are sure that is a gfx card and not a network card?
<Takesinn> Wait, you mean intel graphics?
<DanaG> If you have an AGP add-in video card, it will disable any integrated AGP card.
<Takesinn> Naw, it's some cheap ATi knockoff
<Takesinn> Radeon x600
* Jordan_U hopes that ATI will finally add texture_from_pixmap to fglrx before Gutsy is released, but deep down knows he will be disappointed :(
<PirateHead> It's really great that Ubuntu can import settings and data from a Windows installation during an Ubuntu install. However, I'd like to see that feature implemented with respect to other Linux installs. If I install Ubuntu Gutsy over my old SUSE or Mandriva installation, surely Ubuntu could extract my data from those?
<Jordan_U> PirateHead, Yeah, it should, until it does though you can just keep your /home on a separate partition
<PirateHead> Jordan_U: is there somebody I can bug to get information on implementing that functionality?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: I need you to test a deb for me, please, if you have time.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, I do, and I will :)
<Jordan_U> PirateHead, I think there is already a bug report about it, if not create one
<PirateHead> crimsun: I downloaded the latest kernel binary about a week ago and my sound was fixed. Thanks for helping clear that stuff up. :-)
<crimsun> Jordan_U: please try the two debs at www.trilug.org/~crimsun/xsane-gutsy/
* Takesinn pats Jordan_U on the back
<Takesinn> I share your pain
<Jordan_U_gutsy> Could you post the link again so I can get it easier from My Gutsy vmware image :)
<crimsun> Jordan_U_gutsy: www.trilug.org/~crimsun/xsane-gutsy/
<Jordan_U_gutsy> http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/xsane-gutsy/xsane-common_0.99+0.991-3ubuntu2_all.deb ?
<crimsun> and xsane.
<crimsun> xsane_0.99+0.991-3ubuntu2_i386.deb            100%  280KB 280.5KB/s   00:01
<crimsun> xsane-common_0.99+0.991-3ubuntu2_all.deb      100% 1526KB   1.5MB/s   00:01
<crimsun> those two.
<Jordan_U_gutsy> Why 2 ?
<crimsun> this is, of course, on i386/gutsy.  Obviously a no-go on ppc, sparc, amd64, ia64.
<crimsun> because you need them both.
<Jordan_U_gutsy> OK, both installed correctly, should I now try to install ubuntu-desktop?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> I want you specifically to use xsane in your VM
<crimsun> I'm not going to upload an untested source package change
<jussi01> crimsun: if you have a min there is a lad in #ubuntuforums who has a weird soundcard issue. perhaps you could help if you have time?
<crimsun> with a stable release or a devel release?
<crimsun> there are appropriate channels for both; ask him to ping me in one of them
<Jordan_U_gutsy> crimsun: Sorry for my ignorance of vmware but how do I allow it access to usb devices?
<crimsun> Jordan_U_gutsy: it's in one of the top menus
<crimsun> VM menu, I think?
<crimsun> I haven't used VMware in a very long time
<Jordan_U_gutsy> In VM -> Removable Devices -> USB I see nothing available
<crimsun> windows host?
<crimsun> did you safely remove it from the host or whatever?
<Jordan_U_gutsy> No, Feisty Host
<crimsun> well, does feisty recognise it?
<Jordan_U_gutsy> Yes.
<Jordan_U_gutsy> I have scanned from it before
<crimsun> so does your vmware image recognise it?
<Jordan_U_gutsy> No
<crimsun> I mean from dmesg or lshal
<Jordan_U_gutsy> No
<crimsun> then that's a kernel issue
<crimsun> try a gutsy chroot instead of a VMware image
<Jordan_U_gutsy> Ok, I don't have one currently set up
<DanaG> I have Gutsy native, but I don't have a scanner.
<DanaG> Tomorrow I can try a camera, or something.
<DanaG> Wow, that blinking brightness-changing is annoyinh.
* DanaG is going to go to bed now.
<DanaG> Good night (or morning or any other time of day, depending on your time zones).
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Xane detected the scanner, scanning now...
<Jordan_U> " Failed to start scanner: Error during device IO "
<crimsun> is that in the VMware image or in a true gutsy install?
<Jordan_U> VMware image, the scan worked the second time though
<crimsun> ok, so xsane's not the culprit.
<crimsun> thanks, uploaded.
<crimsun> fixed debs will be available in 3 hours.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Thank you, I am always willing to test, and I am grateful for your work :)
<crimsun> np, thank -you- for testing.
<lucasvo> my nm-applet segfaults when I try to connect to a network
<lucasvo> what should I attach to a bugreport?
<RAOF> The crash log, if possible.  It should be in /var/crash
<lucasvo> I only have a networkmanager crashlog
<RAOF> Hm.
<lucasvo> no I found it
<lucasvo> it get's cleaned up after reboot
<lucasvo> RAOF: I'll write a bugreport
<RAOF> You could always run it under gdb to get a really serious backtrace.
<RAOF> Yay!
<lucasvo> RAOF: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<lucasvo> [Switching to Thread -1225925952 (LWP 6696)] 
<lucasvo> 0x0805f94c in ?? ()
<RAOF> Oh, this is in gdb?
<lucasvo> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> lucasvo: Allow me to grab a link to a "getting a good backtrace" howto
<lucasvo> RAOF: ok
<RAOF> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<lucasvo> RAOF: are the debugsymbols in the networkmanager package?
<RAOF> Yes, there are.
<RAOF> You need to add the ddebs repository, and you'll get -dbgsym packages for every Ubuntu package.
<RAOF> lucasvo: Oh, now that I've parsed your question correctly: No, you'll need to get the appropriate -dbgsym package :)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: is that repo added by default?
<RAOF> Hobbsee: No, it isn't.  Either the link to it is on the page I've already given him, or I'll need to hunt it down.
<lucasvo> RAOF: I selected the wrong repository. it's n network-manager-gnome-dbgsym
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i wonder if it should be.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Maybe, but it'd need to be substantially more official than someone's people. page :)
<lucasvo> 0x0805f94c in nmi_dbus_get_network_key_callback (result=GNOME_KEYRING_RESULT_OK, found_list=0x0, data=0x82db868) at applet-dbus-info.c:117
<Hobbsee> RAOF: they're canonical employees.  and it could probably be mirrored somewhere.
<lucasvo> 117     applet-dbus-info.c: No such file or directory.
<RAOF> lucasvo: I'm not sure from your last statement whether or not you're asking for any help or not :/
<lucasvo> RAOF: well, I was looking through various bugreports about crashes and I don't really know if mine is a duplicate. should I just report a new one?
<RAOF> lucasvo: Probably, yes.  Unless your backtrace matches something else you've already seen.
* RAOF longs for the halcyon days of apport crash reports :)
<lucasvo> crap. my firefox just crashed while I tried to report the bug.
<lucasvo> are there any issues with FF on gutsy?
<RAOF> Not that I've noticed recently
<lucasvo> :/
<Hobbsee> lucasvo: does it happen repeatedly?
* jussi01 is going to install gutsy as soon as he gets home... :D
<lucasvo> Hobbsee: yes. It happened when I tried to comment on a post yesterday
<Hobbsee> lucasvo: what about on a new profile?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: wait a few days, please.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: people to test images are needed.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: why?
<jussi01> oh. ok
<Hobbsee> jussi01: tribe 2.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: and currently, adept is broken.
<jussi01> its on the second partition so i can install as many times as i feel like... :d
<Hobbsee> :)
<lucasvo> Hobbsee: by new profile you mean: rm ~/.mozilla?
<lucasvo> it crashed again
<Hobbsee> lucasvo: yeah.  i'd move, not remove, though
<lucasvo> Hobbsee: I did
<Hobbsee> right. then go ahead and file, and say that you tried a new profile, adn that it's reproducable
<Hobbsee> (if you hadnt done so here, they would have just asked you to do it, from the bug report, regardless)
<lucasvo> Hobbsee: ok, will do
<ajmorris_> anyone got the latest 'partial upgrades' installed? i get an ubuntu-desktop error
<Hobbsee> ajmorris_: it's probably not installable
<Hobbsee> ajmorris_: which tends to be normal for a development release
<gnomefreak> its not libgimp is stopping it
<ajmorris_> ah, so that is why libgimp won't update
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> that needs to be upgraded before anything else can be installed
<ajmorris_> ah IC
<gnomefreak> once updated anything that depends on it needs to be respun
<ajmorris_> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sometimes.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: depends what it is :)
<Hobbsee> </pedantic>
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop gimp and xsane will need to be
* gnomefreak still sleeping ;)
<Hobbsee> gimp will be in the same source package as libgimp, i expect
<gnomefreak> hmmmm xsane common is updating
<gnomefreak> xsane-common
<gnomefreak> that might be good news
<Hobbsee> only gimp will.  u-d wont, didnt check xsane
<gnomefreak> xsane is installibel now
<gnomefreak> installable
<gnomefreak> its all fixed
<gnomefreak> u-d now installs as well
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> i doubt k-d does, i should check.
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<gnomefreak> adept debtags and freinds were fixed :)
<Hobbsee> adept is broken.
<Hobbsee> it builds, sure.
<gnomefreak> well yeah IMO its always broken its just its nature
* gnomefreak likes kde but i hate/despise adept
<DanaG> idle timeout....*blink*blink*
<coNP> hey DanaG
<DanaG> goes 100<off>75<off>50
<DanaG> Yeah?
<coNP> I was only seeing idle timeout
<DanaG> What I was referring to:
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<coNP> oh I thought you mean this list
<coNP> s/list/channel/
<DanaG> Argh, my screen keeps blinking randomly -- and it's not that bug.  Grr, stupid NVIDIA.
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *blink*
* DanaG goes to restart Xorg.
* DanaG goes to restart Xorg.
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> argh, logout does not log out.
<DanaG> It just locks up the panel.
<DanaG> And keyboard input to everything but Pidgin.
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> What happened to the "Autorun Script" option in Amarok?
<DanaG> Argh, multimedia keys don't run unless I manually run the "Gnome multimedia keys" script.
<DanaG> s/run/work/
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-16
<bri-h> Hi everyone.  I just got a chance to update - it's been a few days since the last one.  Glad to see the issue with the minimize, maximize, and close buttons is fixed but now they're in slightly strange places.  Anyone else noticed it?
<crdlb> bri-h: what version is your compiz-gnome package?
<bri-h> It just updated 1:0.7.6-0ubuntu2
<bri-h> the last one didn't have those buttons at all and the title bar on the window was always cut off too.  It is at least better now.  The only issue is that the close button isn't exactly in the corner.  it's offset by about a button width.  Then there's also about a button width between the minimize and maximize button.
<crdlb> it's fixed in latest git of gtk-window-decorator
<crdlb> ubuntu2 should have a patch for it, but it may be broken or something
<bri-h> Pretty minor - sounds like I should give it another version update before reporting a bug?
<crdlb> bri-h: yes, it's definitely fixed upstream :)
<bri-h> Thanks for the reassurance - Intrepid's working wonderfully for me so far - any bugs I've found have been very minor
<StaffPC> alpha 1 available yet?
<darthanubis> google?
<StaffPC> can alpha one be downloaded at this time?
<Baron1984> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5194590#post5194590
<aldarsior> hello...
<aldarsior> if I recently ran update-manager -d then I'm running ubuntu+1, right?
<Pici> aldarsior: What does lsb_release -a say?
<mvo> aldarsior: did it work? the upgrade to intrepid is currently very experimental
<aldarsior> Release:	8.04.1
<mvo> (intrepid is in very early development still)
<aldarsior> mvo: guess not...
<_anna> Was Alpha 1 delayed?
<_anna> (hi)
<Pici> yes
<_anna> is a new time clear already?
<_anna> not, is there any problem?
<Pici> _anna: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000431.html
<_anna> Thanks a lot, that clarifies. I was asking, because I did an upgrade yesterday and it went fine.
<_anna> Only that it looks like KDE3 programs like kmail and digikam are conflicted with
<_anna> I think I found out that kdebase-kio-plugins is the culprit.
<_anna> But seeing that Alpha 1 is not ready, I can understand that it takes some more compilation until kdebase for 3 and 4 are ready.
<_anna> Thx for the good work, and take your time. :-)
<stemount^> :)
<Skiessi> !info libsasl2-2
<ubottu> libsasl2-2 (source: cyrus-sasl2): Cyrus SASL - authentication abstraction library. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.22.dfsg1-18ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Skiessi> !info libfftw3-dev
<ubottu> libfftw3-dev (source: fftw3): library for computing Fast Fourier Transforms. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1425 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<hmuller> Where should documentation suggestions for Intrepid be forwarded?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-17
<gluer> Hey where can i download Intrepid?
<Baron1984> gluer: You can't yet
<gluer> baron: cool I wasnt sure if it was ready or not (alpha-1) cheers
<Baron1984> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Jordan_U> Will epiphany-webkit likely be available in Intrepid?
<Baron1984> package isn't there yet
<Baron1984> but I am writing an article on Ubuntu right now
<Baron1984> it isn't exactly roses, but I couldn't say what I wanted to say on any place where Ubuntu Team members had any authority
<Baron1984> "And if you are on the Ubuntu Team and don't like me telling your users this......su me, or I guess you could sudo me if you like. :P"
<Baron1984> next chapter is "Firefox: The Iran Contra of Ubuntu"
<Baron1984> next chapter of that is "Why Getdeb.net exists, or why the Universe repository needs and archaeologist to carbon date the packages"
<Baron1984> *an
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, If you want a rolling release go with Arch ;)
<Baron1984> It's not all about what gripes me with Ubuntu, it also tells the reader what I do like
<Baron1984> I know we all have our opinions, but apparently if you don't 100% love, then Ubuntu Forums will ban you
<Baron1984> they can't take constructive criticism from users and every distribution comes out looking largely the same
<Baron1984> I guess with the attitude I've seen from the people running the project, they will murder you if you actually have an idea
 * Baron1984 sudo apt-get install infinite-improbability-drive
<Baron1984> :P
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, I don't go to the forums much but I expect if you give constructive polite criticism ( i.e. not "why Universe needs archaeologists to carbon date the packages" ) you will probably not be banned
<Baron1984> My idea with my posting is to give my readers a heads up on why they may or may not like Ubuntu
<Baron1984> I think fair is fair
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, error infinite-improbability-drive depends on bistromathics which has no installation candidate
<Baron1984> The fanboy element of Ubuntu could swallow the Sun
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, But are you doing it in a respectful manner or just trolling?
<Baron1984> not really
<Baron1984> I mentioned something about..the word that shall not be spoken.....and got banned
<Baron1984> another term for it may be the administrator account
 * Baron1984 earth starts vibrating
<Baron1984> I've said too much!
<Baron1984> and got thrown out of #ubuntu
<Baron1984> so now I'm lampooning their rootsudo page
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, If users know how to enable the root account they will do it, if the don't they probably should't have it enabled
<Baron1984> and why they won't tell you how to enable it, just come here so a mod can do this:
<Baron1984> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Baron1984> so you can go back to that page and be back to square one
<Baron1984> thats a bad philosophy
<Baron1984> it's like saying if you don't know how to use a computer, you shouldn't turn one on to begin with and find out
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, Most people that want to enable the root account simply don't understand what sudo is / how to use it / why not to log in as root ( especially with a full gnome-session )
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, How is it like that?
<Baron1984> Sudo is retarded, it's not really a security thing, it just means that multiple administrators can find it convenient
<Baron1984> in a single user environment, it usually hinders you
<Baron1984> and craps up your system logs
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, It keeps people from logging in as root from GDM, that's enough for me
<Baron1984> GDM in Ubuntu doesn't let you do that anyway
<Baron1984> even if Root is enabled
<Baron1984> you have to go to the terminal and log in as root, then use startx
<Baron1984> which sudo startx does the same thing
<Baron1984> :)
<Baron1984> so in otherwords root is like "mother" and Ubuntu is "Norman Bates"
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, Can you give a use case where someone who does not know how to enable the root account would need to?
<Baron1984> Ubuntu lovingly preserved it in the fruit celler and goes and speaks to it sometimes
<Baron1984> Jordan_U: When they read some documentation discussing why it's there and what the implications are of turning it on
<Baron1984> which is next to nothing if you already know enough to be issuing administrator commands anyway
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, You have not demonstrated a case where a user who does not know how to needs to enable the root account
<Baron1984> it's more convenient to use a root account, disabling it just breaks the operating system
<Baron1984> and makes them jump through hoops to administer the system
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, In what way is it more convenient?
<Baron1984> maybe it's just preferences after using other Linux systems for nearly a decade
<Baron1984> going through your logs, they aren't as cluttered
<Baron1984> you can issue commands without prefixing them
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, sudo -i is a lot like su - and su -c is a lot like sudo
<Baron1984> the first thing I did was unhide the root terminal shortcut
<Baron1984> which basically does that
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, They is little difference ( in the way Ubuntu uses sudo, it has more features which are not used by default ) between the two other than with just sudo you can't enter 'root' at a login prompt
<Baron1984> the running gag is that Ubuntu is Swahili for "Can't configure Debian"
<Baron1984> this basically fits into that overall, far reaching complaint
<Baron1984> I've also been a vocal critic of using Firefox vs. fixing Epiphany and giving the user a better experience
<Baron1984> instead of just cashing in on Firefox's steam
<Baron1984> they should default to Epiphany webkit, and tweak the crap out of it
<Baron1984> and then say to users, it's fast and light on resources
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, epiphany-webkit isn't mature enough yet
<Baron1984> there's a lot of stuff in Ubuntu that I just don't like, KDE fixes most of it, but Kubuntu is more broken overall
<Baron1984> it's why my post Goodbye Ubuntu existed
<Baron1984> I could never figure out why Kubuntu could not detect my monitor's proper resolution for example, and creating a xorg.conf with the proper settings wouldn't fix it
<Baron1984> I never did figure out what was going on with that
<Jordan_U> Baron1984, But you should try to be more polite and constructive with your criticism, your comments here have frankly been somewhat immature
<Baron1984> "The problem with GNOME and Epiphany, and most GNOME utilities is that they gut configuration options just for the sake of doing it, I tried to set them in "about:config" and Epiphany wouldn't let me, I took that as an insult."
<Baron1984> part of my quest for a browser section
<Baron1984> I refer to Firefox and Mozilla programs as "totally heinous"
<Baron1984> Jordan_U: "Seriously, so far I must have at least a dozen or so Getdeb packages in my installation just because the versions in the Apt repository need to be be buried, but not in the Pet Cemetary or they may come back as Firefox, just look what happened to Mozilla Suite."
<Baron1984> part of my article
<enyc> hrrm *confused*
<RAOF> Heh.  That's what I call "constructive criticism" :)
<RAOF> Dear Ubuntu: I don't like your release process.  Kindly be another distro.  kthxbye.
<Baron1984> RAOF: http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2008/06/17/ubuntu-linux-be-nice-to-your-masters-or-else/
<Baron1984> you can get the full thing
<DanaG> Heh, nobody told him about 'sudo -i' ?
<Baron1984> well, the Ubuntu mods can moan all they want to, but they have no authority to take my posts down from there
<RAOF_> From where?
<RAOF_> Of course, "Ubuntu mods" isn't very precise, either.  Which ones?  Ubuntuforums mods?  IRC ops?  Mailinglist filterererereres.
<DanaG> Mmm, OpenSuSE?  Enjoy the package manager.... =þ
<Baron1984> first two
<Baron1984> they've fixed Yast2 in 11, it uses zypper and it doesn't need to refresh the repos in front of you anymore
<Baron1984> it's a cron job I think
<RAOF_> Heh.  No use for my usage of the package manager ;)
<Baron1984> well, truth is, if they don't like what I post there, they can whine, look at it again, and whine
<Baron1984> they don't have the big "censor" option
<Baron1984> even if I posted in OMG Pink Ponies anyway
 * RAOF isn't quite sure where "there" is.
<RAOF> Ah, right.  You're running up against the standing "don't tell people how to log in as root" orders?
<DanaG> There's an 11?  Interesting.
<DanaG> I'll have to VM it some time.
<Baron1984> And I'm telling them how to take control of their systems, and a list of what personally angers me about dealing with Ubuntu
<Baron1984> and why I feel I've grown past having to work against the operating system
<RAOF> Then switch; this is a perfectly fine option.
<DanaG> "have to prefix every command with sudo" -- not true.
<RAOF> But I fullheartedly support not recommending that people log in as root.
<RAOF> This is a pretty stupid thing to do, regardless of whether you dislike sudo or not.
<DanaG> wow, Fedora's YumEx glitches as the progress bar moves.
<RAOF> Fedora looked kinda cool, and very nearly installs on my system :)
<DanaG> If you want to VM it, don't use 9 -- the X server is too new for VirtualBox additions.
<RAOF> VM?  Nah; I want to see their nouveau packaging, which kinda requires bare-metal.
<Baron1984> Fedora is perpetually broken
<Baron1984> their attitude is they really don't care what they break
<Baron1984> you get to keep both pieces
<RAOF> Which is why you get new packages in there, yes.
<DanaG> I've decided I won't be buying my next laptop until after the coming upgrade cycle.
<RAOF> Also, that seems a gross mischaracterisation of their release policy.
<Baron1984> Fedora is like permanently using an Alpha version of any other OS
<Baron1984> it moves faster than Sonic The Hedgehog
<DanaG> HP just released a bunch of updates to the consumer and midrange-business laptops last Tuesday.
<DanaG> So, I'm going to wait until they do the same to the Performance ones.
<RAOF> Ah, _that_ refresh cycle.
<Baron1984> well, this is how it goes.......
<RAOF> Are you thinking rawhide, or one of the releases?
<Baron1984> You have Version X of the kernel and Version X of Nvidia drivers
<RAOF> Hah!  Good luck.
<Baron1984> they release Version Y of the kernel
<Baron1984> you have a busted kernel module
<RAOF> Yeah.  They care about annoying proprietary drivers less than we do.
<Baron1984> X crashes
<RAOF> Sucks to be you.
<DanaG> I'm hoping HP will replace the HD2600 with a 3650 or even a 4-series.
<Baron1984> well sorry for playing a game
<Baron1984> seriously, what should I do?
<RAOF> Use Ubuntu? :)
<RAOF> Not upgrade the kernel?
<RAOF> Help write nouveau's 3d support?
<DanaG> Or even upstream Debian, if you don't want to leave apt.
<Baron1984> fix it every day, use Ubuntu which will never improve because it was designed to do bad things
<Baron1984> or the third option
<RAOF> Do Fedora even package the nvidia drivers?
<Baron1984> Livna does
<Baron1984> they're about 3-4 days behind every kernel update
<RAOF> Then don't upgrade the kernel until the nvidia drivers are updated?
<Baron1984> so you could just hold back on the update, yeah I suppose
<RAOF> Or improve their packaging so that it uses dkms.
<DanaG> ﻿It'd be especially sweet to have true multichannel digital output over HDMI... but then I'd also need a decoder.
<Baron1984> Livna is not endorsed by Fedora
<DanaG> I wonder if anybody makes a bare audio-only decoder for HDMI.
<RAOF> Damn straight it isn't.  That doesn't mean you can't improve their packaging, though.
<RAOF> Ah.  I see someone's just fixed the bug I was about to report :)
<Baron1984> To be in compliance with the Fedora Way, you rip out your Nvidia card and use motherboard video
<Baron1984> make sure you have Intel or Ralink wireless
<Baron1984> and buy all your codecs from Fluendo
<Baron1984> and a copy of LinDVD
<Baron1984> right, uh huh, sure
<RAOF> IE: don't break the law, yes.
<Baron1984> get right on that
<DanaG> You can take my mplayer from my cold, dead fingers.
<DanaG> I like watching MKV stuff, with fancy subtitles with embedded font and position data.
<Baron1984> you can take my Gstreamer-plugins-bad and Gstreamer-plugins-ugly and libdvdcss2 from my cold, dead fingers
<Baron1984> screw Nero Linux
<RAOF> Man it'd be awesome if the ffmpeg devs weren't absolutely against making their library useful by releasing the frikking thing.
<Baron1984> double screw Fluendo
<RAOF> Yay Fluendo.  I very much appreciate the ability to legally play content.
<Baron1984> and screw Fedora with a rusty fork
<DanaG> Interesting thing to use in a VM: the little mouse-grabby applet.
<RAOF> Baron1984: Where are you?  Anywhere that's signed a FTA with the US in the past couple of years?
<Baron1984> I'm not in the US, no, not at all
<Baron1984> :P
<Baron1984> errr, whatever
<Baron1984> Negative Negative, I am a meat popsicle
<DanaG> Did I show you my little iGoogle fox thingy?
<Baron1984> yeah, Google helped them reverse engineer WMA and WMV
<Baron1984> because they want to be sued
<Baron1984> great logic there bud
<DanaG> Huh?
<RAOF> Except that WMV isn't reverse engineered; it's a public standard.  VC-1.
<Baron1984> FFmpeg got Windows Media support through Google's SUmmer of Code
<Baron1984> VC-1 is not WMV
<Baron1984> they are similar
<RAOF> Well, that's a lie, of course.  WMV is a container, which may or may not contain VC-1 video.
<Baron1984> MP3 is patented, but has never been aggressively enforced
<Baron1984> because tons of companies each own a patent or three on it
<RAOF> The wmv3 video codec is vc-1.  I think with some small differences, but pretty much vc-1
<Baron1984> which will all have expired in a few years
<RAOF> Yay!  We'll be able to ship mp3 encoding finally.
<Baron1984> Fluendo MP3 is free
<Baron1984> they give out a license to all Linux users through their codec
<RAOF> Yup.  To decode.
<Baron1984> I still use the one from Gstreamer
<RAOF> IIRC.  It's possible that they've also got a free encoder.
<Baron1984> oh, why would anyone WANT to encode to MP3?
<RAOF> Because they have a portable music player?
<Baron1984> it's obsolete, technically anyway
<Baron1984> meh, they should be using a player that supports FLAC or Vorbis
<RAOF> Eh.  It's both good enough, and supported everywhere.
<Baron1984> or Rockbox or something
<DanaG> I have my iAudio6 for two specific reasons:
<Baron1984> Samsung and Sandisk players support Vorbis
<Baron1984> I know that
<DanaG> One is play-by-folder ability.
<DanaG> The other is Ogg (Vorbis) and FLAC ability.
<Baron1984> so I could really don't care about MP3
 * RAOF doesn't think his ipod has the CPU to decode flac at realtime.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's standard USB Mass Storage.
<Baron1984> RAOF, a Gen 5 ipod can decode FLAC
<DanaG> When I play ogg on the thing, some of the audio effects (like the speed changing) don't work, and the interface slows down.
<Baron1984> but the default firmware won't do it
<crdlb> they decode vorbis in software though
<crdlb> so it kills the battery life
<RAOF> Well, that's a great comfort for my 3rd gen ipod.
<Baron1984> you'd need Rockbox
<DanaG> The only way I'd ever consider an iPod Touch: give me play-by-folder ability, and give me ogg and flac.
<Baron1984> I converted my ipod over to Rockbox
<Baron1984> I have tons of Vorbis on it
<Baron1984> not a single proprietary format
<RAOF> (But uses the proprietary nvidia drivers)
<Baron1984> I don't use them, they are evil and way too easy to avoid in the first place
<Baron1984> Nvidia is hard to avoid if you want 3d acceleration
<Baron1984> never said they weren't evil
<DanaG> I'm going ATI next time.
<Baron1984> FGLRX is still a binary blob
<DanaG> NVIDIA has just given me another reason to avoid them.
<DanaG> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTUxOSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==
<DanaG> Can't comparison-shop if nobody's allowed to show the real prices.
<Baron1984> heh, price fixing
<DanaG> At least ATI is open-source now.
<Baron1984> welcome to the world of video games
<DanaG> Actually, not quite:
<Baron1984> no they aren't
<Baron1984> they released specs, not code
<DanaG> They can sell at price X, but can't advertise that price.
<Baron1984> it'll take forever to get a real working open source ATI driver
<Baron1984> that can provide 3d acceleration
<DanaG> Actually, it already can do UT2k4.
<RAOF> Which one?  radeon or radeon_hd?
<RAOF> On what hardware?
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ati_r500_gaming&num=1
<RAOF> ('cause < r300 is obviously fairly well supported already)
<Baron1984> ok, I looked and was wrong, there is an open source driver, but it's way slower
<RAOF> r500?  Cool.  Using gallium, or the existing dri.
<Baron1984> and only works on some cards
<DanaG> It's getting closer.
<Baron1984> I still have to use FGLRX
<Baron1984> well, ok, when it gets THERE
<Baron1984> I will buy a Radeon
<DanaG> I've had enough of nvidia; even if ATI is not "better" right now, I do want to support them, on principle of open-source-ness.
<Baron1984> Nvidia will never "feel the hurt" enough to open their source or specs
<RAOF> Well, that's just fine.  AMD has, and is funding driver development, and as such gets my next dollar.
<DanaG> Fo'shure.
<DanaG> And nvidia chipsets are bad too: got data corruption?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I'll be giving my next laptop the hostname "Yggdrasil"
<Baron1984> meh, Nvidia's drivers never gave me trouble, except for upgrading the kernel
 * RAOF recognises that, but can't pin it down.
<Baron1984> but I suppose one more open driver is one less PITA
<DanaG> Norse mythology.
<DanaG> But I'm getting to it through an anime series.
<RAOF> Baron1984: And having crappy dual-head support, and miscelaneous other anoyances.
<DanaG> And *blink*
<DanaG> that.
<RAOF> Damn straight.
<Baron1984> again, never had any trouble out of them except kernel upgrades
<DanaG> ﻿Oh yeah, one thing I'm going to do to "tide myself over" -- if that's the right term:
<Baron1984> which anger me enough to where I will probably buy a Radeon next time
<Baron1984> but Linux users are in the extreme minority
<Baron1984> and we'll never be able to dictate what they will and won't give us
<DanaG> My current laptop has 2x512 DDR2-667.  I'm going to buy myself a 2GB DDR2-800 SODIMM, to give myself 2.5GB.
<Baron1984> it's sad but true
<DanaG> Then I can bring it with me to the new laptop, which I'll get with another 2GB SODIMM.
<RAOF> Baron1984: Perhaps.  On the other hand, we can certainly exercise _some_ clout by supporting things which Just Work.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something random: I was telling somebody about HP's new "EliteBook" -- and the person said, "You know, you're starting to sound like a fanboy."
<DanaG> My response:  "Starting?  I already know I'm a fanboy -- I'm just not the rabid kind."
<Baron1984> tell you honestly, ATI must really be hurting if they gave 0.68% of us what we asked for
<Baron1984> I guess we're an extreme minority that's picky about hardware
<RAOF> AMD were always more open-source friendly.  And making a couple of percent of the market happy is worthwhile, particularly if it doesn't really cost you much.
<Baron1984> and that number was 0.29% before Windows Vista
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you have time, do google for that EliteBook.
<DanaG> NVIDIA's Windows drivers aren't a "picnic" either.
<RAOF> Drivers basically such.
<DanaG> Vista drivers still don't do custom resolutions -- even 1280x960.
<RAOF> s/such/suck/
<Baron1984> then why is Nvidia doing this scorched Earth thing against opening their drivers?
<RAOF> Dunno.
<RAOF> Maybe they don't want to bother, or don't think it's worth their while.
<RAOF> Maybe they don't _have_ specs.
<Baron1984> Nvidia's newer drivers will support PhysX on their Geforce 8 and 9
<DanaG> Old GeForce4 Go (which is GeForce 2) with really old XP drivers... can do many more resolutions than my newer GeForce Go 7600 on ANY of the Vista drivers.
<RAOF> There's a non-zero amount of administration/setup required in releasing specifications.
<Baron1984> Vista's drivers are pretty bad
<Baron1984> to go full screen with a DOS program, you need XP video drivers
<RAOF> Also, in the past nvidia hasn't used X infrastructure because X was crap.
<DanaG> And now ATI's Vista drivers are getting Hydravision (the multi-desktop multi-monitor management thingy) again.  NVIDIA doesn't have nView in Vista.
<Baron1984> they say they support X Server 1.5 in Suse
<Baron1984> I guess I'll find out here in a bit
<Baron1984> really Suse 11 seems to have a lot of the new technologies without all the Fedora problems
<RAOF> Baron1984: They support it, yeah.  In that it'll load.  It won't support XRandR1.2, which is where dual-head is _at_.
<DanaG> Heh, one time I compared my Voodoo3 to a GeForce 2.... and there was one thing the Voodoo3 does better:
<Baron1984> I saw ext4 and had to have it really
<Baron1984> so they had me at hello
<Baron1984> :)
<DanaG> Voodoo3 can do video overlay even at 1280x960 with 32-bit (24+8) color.
<DanaG> GeForce3: nope, not above 1024x768.
<Baron1984> besides, they may actually have a working KDE 4
<RAOF> Eh, Hardy supports ext4, I believe.
<DanaG> And this was under XP, actually.
<Baron1984> which can put an end to this GNOME crap
<DanaG> 3dfx died before XP came out.
<Baron1984> 32fx cards work under XP
<RAOF> You know, I'm not terribly surprised you're a gnome hater :)
<Baron1984> with Windows 2000 drivers
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: I tried my 3dfx card in Linux, and the strangest thing happened.
<RAOF> It worked OOB?
<DanaG> Not quite.
<Baron1984> RAOF: Anyone with a brain, who has tried to configure and use Epiphany
<Baron1984> hates GNOME
<DanaG> The Xorg log showed it getting exactly the right edid..... but it wouldn't let me use full resolution.
<Baron1984> anyone with an ipod hates Rhythmbox, and therefore GNOME
<DanaG> Log showed it seeing 1280x1024.... but it only let me use 800x600.
<DanaG> However, it was on a system with a thoroughly screwed-up motherboard, so that may not be the fault of tdfx.
 * RAOF has both a brain, and quite likes Epiphany.  On the other hand, I use it as a _browser_, so my mileage may differ to yours.
<Baron1984> Anyone who knows that Compiz is tacked onto GDM hates GNOME
<RAOF> What does that even mean?
<DanaG> What does compiz have to do with gdm?
<Baron1984> two different projects, KDE 4 has a compositing manager built in
<Baron1984> theirs
<RAOF> As does Gnome.
<Baron1984> lots of reasons to ditch GNOME
<RAOF> Well, again, certainly if you're not in the target audience.
<Baron1984> some technical inferiorities, some blanket assumptions that all users are morons
<Baron1984> GNOME is just getting too hostile to take seriously
<Baron1984> too much dumbing down
<RAOF> Heh.  You're in good company here.  Linus is also wrong :)
<Baron1984> I don't believe it cause he said it
<Baron1984> I believe it cause it's F-ing true
<Baron1984> seriously, try to configure advanced settings in Epiphany, wait it has none
<RAOF> What do you want to configure?
<Baron1984> edit about:config, it won't let you change some things
<DanaG> And what happened to the settings for brightness when on battery?
<Baron1984> THANK YOU
<Baron1984> GOD BLESS YOU
<Baron1984> may you live to be 1,000
<Baron1984> you have to use Fn key and hammer down on F8
<RAOF> about:config may be the worst interface ever :)
<Baron1984> EVERY TIME you boot
<DanaG> Live to 1000?
<DanaG> ﻿... only if I can have a beautiful goddess with me.
<Baron1984> I want to kick Miguel De Icaza in the nuts
<DanaG> That thing about fn reminds me: HP's business laptops have a BIOS option to swap fn and ctrl!  How cool is that?
<Baron1984> seriously
<Baron1984> after using this crap forever waiting on KDE 4
<RAOF> You could always use kde3?
<Baron1984> because I had erroneously assumed all KDE distros must be broken, because Kubuntu is
<RAOF> It sounds like you're the target KDE audience.
<Baron1984> I love options and utilities
<Baron1984> back the configuration menu truck up
<Baron1984> and dump it on me
<DanaG> I've never quite found a KDE style and windeco I like.
<Baron1984> there were some things about Kubuntu I liked, but some behavioral quirks too
 * RAOF never found the right option under the pile of 3 different options menues full of hundreds of entries :)
<Baron1984> I really feel I need to get out of this whole *buntu mess
<Baron1984> and just start over
<RAOF> Again, a perfectly fine option.
<RAOF> Ubuntu's choices may not mesh with yours.
<Baron1984> I mean, I even noted that Ubuntu might be OK for non power-users
<Baron1984> to make them feel good about using Linux
<crdlb> about:config doesn't work with epiphany because epiphany tries to use gecko as a library, not a ready-to-go browser
<DanaG> damnit, the csc web space at Cal Poly is currently down... so I can't post my screenshot there.
<crdlb> which is why epiphany is moving to webkit
<Baron1984> if you can use Windows, you can use Ubuntu, it has gotten to that point, and does it well
 * RAOF notes that the Ubuntu developer team is _made_ of power-users, and they find Ubuntu very nice to use.
<Baron1984> but it's not for users who want control over the system
<DanaG> I'm a tweak-crazy person, and I still like Ubuntu -- you can choose how deep you delve.
<DanaG> I tried Gentoo once, but realized something: I like tweaking from the top down, not building from the ground up.
<Baron1984> I will miss the Nimbus theme though
<Baron1984> can't do that on KDE
<DanaG> What's a good image paste site?
<crdlb> picpaste.com !
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<DanaG> Box is a gnome-screenshot glitch.
<DanaG> Busiest.  Gnome.  Panel.  Ever.
<DanaG> =þ
<RAOF> You also might want to use Compiz on kde too; kwin had some edges which annoyed me.
<DanaG> I like that theme engine.
<RAOF> DanaG: You'll be happy to know that gtk-engine-nodoka is now in Unstable, and as such should be available in intrepid either now, or soon.
<RAOF> Yeah, nodoka's niec.
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> It's nicer once you change the "band-aid dots" on scrollbars to those lines instead.
<DanaG> I like orange -- it's a cool color.
<DanaG> Though every time I mention the engine name, I can't help thinking of a character with that name.'
<RAOF> Yeah.  I'd like a warmer background colour (or maybe even some form of subtle pattern!), but you've just posted my theme :)
<DanaG> Pattern?  Do you mean wallpaper, or window background?
<DanaG> http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Wallpaper-1-87094933
<DanaG> This would be cool, if it weren't for the logo.
<RAOF> Window backround.  Rather than flat grey, something with a subtle texture.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my windeco is Tropic without the red button.
<DanaG> It adds a tiny bit of 'pizazz'.
<Baron1984> I wonder if they have a KDE theme that looks like Nimbus
<Baron1984> I really do find that theme attractive, never liked Human
<RAOF> You could load up qt-gtk-engine :)
<Baron1984> what's that?
<DanaG> Eeh, wrong direction.
<Baron1984> lets it use GTK themes?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DanaG> gtk→qt wrapper exists... but not the other way around.
<Baron1984> SWEET!
<DanaG> I've looked.
<DanaG> gtk app using qt engine.
<RAOF> There's a QT developer developing proper gtk integration.
<Baron1984> well, Opera will probably work a lot better on Suse
<RAOF> WHy?
<Baron1984> it just seems like square peg in a round hole on Ubuntu
<Baron1984> it's a QT app and probably wants Xine based plugins
<Baron1984> it hates Totem-Mozilla
<DanaG> Oh yeah, Amarok + PulseAudio == huge pain in the <gerk!> keyboard.
<Baron1984> it isn't too fond of icedtea either
<DanaG> <gerk> is me deleting an expletive.
<Baron1984> meaning that my whole change at having 100 MB of JAVA for Runescape is blown
<RAOF> That's xine, I think.  I'm fairly sure xine's pulseaudio output has got better since then.
<Baron1984> :P
<DanaG> You hit pause, it freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezes.
<DanaG> AT least last time I tried, which was at least 3 months ago.
<DanaG> And if you use the Global Hotkeys feature, and hit the Pause hotkey............. bye-bye, all keyboard functionality!
<RAOF> Awesome.
<DanaG> At least until it unfreezes a few minutes later.
 * RAOF is using Banshee-1, now that it's grown a playqueue.
<DanaG> Can banshee do play-by-folders?
<DanaG> Quodlibet can, but when PulseAudio dies, it's a pain to have to use htop to kill it.
<DanaG> It's not a binary "quodlibet" -- instead, it's Python.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should "box up" my theme some time.
<RAOF> You should file a bug against quadlibet, then.  It's perfectly possible for it to be associated wich the 'quadlibet' name.
<DanaG> quodlibet.
<DanaG> bug 201202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201202 in network-manager "[bcm4xx] WiFi roaming causes NetworkManager to lose routing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201202
<DanaG> I think my orange theme would be nice and simple enough to include -- it's not a drastically different thing, but it does look nice.
<DanaG> NetworkManager deals very badly with roaming at my school.
<DanaG> Each access point is a different subnet; NetworkManager doesn't seem to comprehend that that's even possible.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and another highly random thing: if you think you see fish in the sky in my screenshot... you're right.  I find it funny.
<Darkside> oh heh :P
<Darkside> aaaaaaaanyway, from the other channel.... i was wondering if its possible to use the Intrepid Alpha kernel with hardy?
<Darkside> the kernel 2.6.24 doesn't work with my laptop (ACPI issues)
<linux1_> hiya ppl anyone had problems with odd sound coming out of system speak when using the 2.6.26 kernel
<jacob> MY EARS
<jacob> 2.6.26-1 does not like sound
<linux1_> hehe
<linux1_> is it a know problem
<jacob> :P
<jacob> i really want to use this kernel, but i can't even mute the sound :-X
<linux1_> i could have remove the interal speak but that not a good idea
<jacob> killing pulseaudio seems to have shut off most noises
<linux1_> ah i think i will wait until 2.6.26-1+
<wd4lko> anybody using  2.6.26-1-generic kernel ? the hard drive makes cracking noise !
<wd4lko> anybody using  2.6.26-1-generic kernel ? the hard drive makes cracking noise !
<wd4lko> any word on alpha 1 yet ?
<baron1984> the kernel is most of what's holding it up I'd imagine
<wd4lko> is tt 25 or 26 ?
<baron1984> well, until the Debian import freeze, who knows?
<DanaG> ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<baron1984> Running Ubuntu is like having a buffer between you and Debian Sid
<wd4lko> im tring 26, its fast but hard drive makes noise
<baron1984> usually there's very little to gain in trying to run a later kernel by building it yourself
<baron1984> aside from a major headache
<wd4lko> it was already built
<baron1984> it's in Ubuntu's repo already?>
<baron1984> strange
<wd4lko> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<baron1984> well in any event, 2.6.26 is going to be one of those wonky kernels that just ain't right
<baron1984> I feel it
<baron1984> it's already had tons of release candidates
<baron1984> and 350 commits in the last one
<baron1984> this is not going to be good
<DanaG> 2.6.24 was initially a major regression for me, with the new scheduler not set correctly.
<wd4lko> i know, im going back to my old 18
<DanaG> Giving half of all CPU cycles to something running SCHED_IDLEPRIO... that's not correct.
<baron1984> DanaG: I use linux-rt
<baron1984> it smooths that out a lot
<G_009> 19
<DanaG> What's new in 2.6.26?
<DanaG> ANd what is this SAUCE I keep seeing in the changelogs?
<baron1984> DanaG: KernelNewbies probably sums it up
<DanaG> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_26
<DanaG>   Estamos trabajando en ellou...(we're working on it!)
<DanaG> that's what it says.
<baron1984> it looks like they're putting in a bunch more preemption
<baron1984> thank god
<baron1984> maybe Linux will start acting more like BSD under load
<DanaG> Firefox 3.0 also sucks in one way:
<baron1984> instead of freaking out and dumping core
<baron1984> Firefox 3 sucks in a lot of ways
<baron1984> mainly RAM usage though
<DanaG> The AwesomeBar is more like the AweFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEsomeFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEbar.
<baron1984> Firefox 3 takes more RAM than a fully booted copy of WINDOWS 2000!
<baron1984> and this is progress
<baron1984> I'm tempted to downgrade back to Firefox 2
<baron1984> it wasn't perfect, but damn
<baron1984> if it helps, Swift Weasel is slightly more behaved
<wd4lko> how abt the mozilla FLOCK ?
<baron1984> but it goes to war with Firefox's extensions
<baron1984> all you really need to do is uninstall all the listings in Swift Weasel and then reinstall them there
<baron1984> Flock is the most worthless fork ever
<baron1984> it's like a Firefox that's even more bloated, so it can integrate with Myspace and Twitter
<baron1984> I have a standard line about Firefox
<baron1984> It's the Iran-Contra of Ubuntu
<baron1984> a terrible compromise
<baron1984> Epiphany-Webkit will pwn Firefox quite thoroughly
<baron1984> as far as speed and resources and all that nice stuff goes
<baron1984> and Ubuntu's developers would be fools to not make that default, at least in Xubuntu
<baron1984> it would be so perfect there
<baron1984> the way I see it Firefox in Ubuntu is bypassing elegant solutions so they can say "Yep, we have Firefox!" to all the Windows users on the fence
<DanaG> how do I fix this?
<DanaG> ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<DanaG> I can't run the ut2004 demo, because it gives me that error.
<baron1984> quit using unsupported configurations? sorry, thats all I know to say
<baron1984> going too far ahead of the pack usually means that you get slapped with all the really horrible bugs and nowhere to get help
<baron1984> the topic in here even says don't use the Intrepid packages unless you can deal with breakage
<baron1984> I'm gonna at least wait for Beta
<DanaG> And wtf is SAUCE?
<baron1984> Sauce?
<DanaG> In the linux-image-2.6.26-1-generic changelog.
 * DanaG doesn't know what "Iran-Contra" is.
<DanaG> Is there an ETA for 2.6.26 LUM package?
<DanaG> I seem to remember the ALSA modules being in that package, not in the base kernel.
<DanaG> And same with iwl3945.
<baron1984> the kernels have been getting smaller lately because they're deleting legacy crap out of them
<DanaG> Still, any ETA on binary package?
<DanaG> Or at least on "apt-get source"-able.
<baron1984> anyone know where I can find a DEB for Epiphany-Webkit?
<Luckrider> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.0&os=win&lang=en-US
<baron1984> I think Firefox pwned themselves
<rsk> no shit
<amblin> seems like they were totally unprepaired for this
<rsk> not _totally_
<rsk> but not enough
<Jordan_U> How did Firefox pwn themselves?
<amblin> asked a bazillion people to DOS them
<baron1984> They say "Hey come crash our server"
<baron1984> "Make history even"
<baron1984> "Make US history"
<Jordan_U> Ahh, I thought they could take it, guess not :)
<baron1984> :)
<baron1984> I actually uninstalled Firefox today
<baron1984> :P
<baron1984> I'm tired of that bloated pile of crap
<baron1984> it's practically a bug if there's anything left in Firefox that doesn't leak RAM
<Jordan_U> baron1984, Have you tried FF3?
<baron1984> unfortunately
<amblin> baron1984: my experience with 3 has been very positive, leak/ram wise
<Jordan_U> baron1984, It does better memory wise than Opera on my box
<baron1984> it takes up more RAM than most operating systems
<baron1984> it's no browser, it's the freaking death star
<amblin> i would be very please, except for flash crashing the browser every 5 minutes
<Jordan_U> baron1984, Seriously, try FF3
<baron1984> seriously, I did
<baron1984> and there's jsut no way to even fix it
<Jordan_U> amblin, Nothing Mozilla can do about that, that's macrodobe's fault
<amblin> Jordan_U yup in kow
<baron1984> it's not Gecko thats the problem
<amblin> i know even
<baron1984> it's the Firefox "wrapper"
<amblin> flash is a steaming pile
<baron1984> no other browser takes that much RAM
<baron1984> even embedding Gecko
<Jordan_U> baron1984, How is it Opera is using more RAM for me?
<baron1984> are you on x86?
<amblin> baron1984: you do have a point, i've had FF3 open for 5 hours, and 1023m virt, 468m res ;-)
<baron1984> I know, it is the beast that cannot be fed
<baron1984> Firefox OS
<baron1984> :P
<baron1984> it takes up more RAM than Windows 2000
<Jordan_U> baron1984, But less than IE
<baron1984> well, it may as well be an OS
<baron1984> seems all people use the OS for is to bootstrap the browser and go to Myspace
<baron1984> so Ubuntu is really just a formality
<node357> I don't care how much RAM FF uses because I close it before doing anything else
<baron1984> thats like saying "I don't care how bad Windows gets, I can always hammer on control alt delete
<baron1984> if that thinking worked, everyone would use Windows
<baron1984> and apologize for it
<baron1984> if Microsoft created an application as ill behaved as Firefox 3, they would really have it coming
<baron1984> seriously, IE is getting better, and Firefox is degenerating into a cesspool of bugs and memory leaks
<baron1984> there are a few, very choice reasons why Firefox is popular, and they're on very thin ice
<baron1984> 1. It's not Microsoft 2. It has extensions (IE does too) 3. It conforms to W3C standards (IE 8 is pretty good about that) and 4. People have come to view IE as a security threat, even though it's actually more secure than Firefox on Windows now
<baron1984> and the most horrible part about that is that Mozilla could use protected mode if they really cared about their users safety
<baron1984> Thats why I honestly hope Epiphany is something more than an afterthought in Intrepid, because it's a horrible thing to overlook
<baron1984> there is a certain beauty in the KISS principle
<baron1984> I should probably write an article about that
<baron1984> sort of as an open letter
<pheeror> baron1984: and by the way ... firefox 3 is _way_ better than ff2 (:
<baron1984> meh, your system
<baron1984> I'm not going to have their stuff on anything I own
<baron1984> it's not even free software
<pheeror> because of copyright for the name firefox and logo, come on ...
<baron1984> their license says they can arbitrarily revoke my right to use it
<baron1984> Ubuntu puts it in there anyway and enables them
<baron1984> and what's real funny is that Ubuntu tells it not to give you the EULA
<baron1984> because then more people would know what was happening here
<pheeror> in which paragraph ?
<baron1984> Section 2
<baron1984> “2. TERMINATION. If you breach this Agreement your right to use the Product will terminate immediately and without notice, but all provisions of this Agreement except the License Grant (Paragraph 1) will survive termination and continue in effect. Upon termination, you must destroy all copies of the Product”
<baron1984> that sounds like freedom to me
<baron1984> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/legal/eula/firefox-en.html
<baron1984> It's a pretty slippery slope, I can understand Ubuntu giving you proprietary software that there's just no easy way to avoid
<pheeror> pfff
<baron1984> but there are dozens of other web browsers
<baron1984> They could even compile it themselves without that crap in it, and be just fine
<baron1984> what is the crap that they'd leave out? The name, the crash reporter, and the artwork.
<baron1984> Debian does it
<baron1984> I just hope Epiphany Webkit is in the next Ubuntu
<baron1984> it should be if it's in Debian Testing, right?
<baron1984> I still don't see a package for it in Intrepid
<lastent> is there a build for intrepid?
<geser> baron1984: what's the package name?
<Laney> geser: epiphany-webkit, source package epiphany-browser
<Laney> We're not in sync with Debian on it
<geser> * The webkit variant is not built for now since it's not juged good enough
<geser>     to compete with the gecko one yet and not worth promoting webkit.
<geser>     The package could be maintained to universe as a different source for now.
<geser> from the changelog for 2.20.2-1ubuntu1
<geser> libwebkit-dev is still in universe in intrepid
<geser> if the situation has changed and webkit got moved to main we could have a epiphany-webkit package
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-18
<ethana2> You guys have got to be sick of people like me right now
<ethana2> but any idea when alpha one is expected?
<G_009> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-346.html    <---this link contains info on ibex
<ethana2> thanks
<baron1984> it's alive!!! it's alive!!! alive I tell you!!!!
<baron1984> I had to yank packages from Intrepid and Debian Lenny, but I got Epiphany Webkit up and running
<baron1984> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-us) AppleWebKit/525.1+ (KHTML, like Gecko, Safari/525.1+) epiphany-browser
<baron1984> this thing gives Firefox a beatdown
<crdlb> fascinating
<baron1984> I have a screenshot
<baron1984> of a stack of tabs in Epiphany Webkit using less than 70 MB of RAM
<baron1984> the same tabs in Firefox take up over 200
<baron1984> I'm putting that on my website in a bit
<baron1984> under the heading "Why is Ubuntu giving us this crap?"
<crdlb> this is a support channel
<baron1984> well, I know that Ubuntu must have something real personal against Epiphany Webkit
<baron1984> cause it's a default part of the version of GNOME coming with Intrepid Ibex
<baron1984> so they've gone out of their way to not grab it our of Debian
<crdlb> what on earth are you talking about?
<crdlb> Intrepid isn't _out_ yet
<baron1984> yeah, but the package merge from Debian should be about there, correct?
<crdlb> and gnome 2.24 will probably not be released with epiphany 2.24 unless a miracle occurs
<baron1984> I say they're making money on Firefox somehow, down the river from Google
<baron1984> and thats why they don't offer realistic alternatives
<crdlb> if you wish to spread that theory, you are free to do so, but do not do it here
<nickrud> rflol
<DanaG> Argh, I can't use gnome-system-monitor -- it just segfaults
<DanaG> #0  Gio::Mount::get_name (this=0x0) at mount.cc:387
<DanaG> (everything else is "??" instead of line names and numbers.)
<DanaG> How do I get a better backtrace?  There seems to be a lack of some of the relevant -dbg packages.
<twager> Kubuntu icons ?
<baron1984> Kubuntu......I never have understood why I get the image of the menacing Kudzu vine when I think of Kubuntu
<twager> baron1984: I even worse I got no images in Kubuntu...Ubuntu is fine but Kubuntu a no-no
<baron1984> Something has gone horribly wrong whenever I've tried to install a KDE distribution
<baron1984> I think it's bad luck, or maybe it just doesn't like me
<twager> Well...The hardy version was ok but when I tried the intrepid source the system booted to a blue screen with no icons
<baron1984> sweet, it is becoming just like Ubuntu
<baron1984> just not brown
<baron1984> :P
<twager> Think I might reinstall and see what happens, I have tried eveything else
<peter_griffin> are there dailty builtds?
<ethana2> baron1984: I look forward to seeing numbers from an automated test of the two browsers
<ethana2> until then, firefox 3 is out, webkit epiphany is not
<dump_> hi guys
<dump_ass> he he
<dump_ass> hi fuckersss
<ethana2> !o4o | zenny
<ubottu> zenny: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ethana2> oh wait
<ethana2> gahh, I always do the wrong one
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bri-h> I'm having a strange problem with sound.  Can't get any from Totem, VLC, or Rhythmbox but it works fine playing a movie in RealPlayer11.  Any ideas?
<bri-h> Oh, also no normal sounds at startup either
<jpeirce> Is there any plan to include dmraid support in the installer in this release?
<darthanubis> lol
<jpeirce> Why is that lol?
<darthanubis> its not practical to support a fake raid setup
<darthanubis> during the install
<jpeirce> how so?
<darthanubis> because thats what one can use wubi for
<darthanubis> if it is a must that one mainstains such a sad setup
<jpeirce> Other distros do it, some in the past have allowed a boot option to activate dmraid support
<darthanubis> well then one has options
<jpeirce> Why can
<darthanubis> you can do it from ubuntus cds as well
<jpeirce> darthanubis: I know, i just set up 10 of the things at work for a stubborn customer
<darthanubis> but its just not a option worth making a big deal about
<jpeirce> triple boot with Fedora/openSuSe/Ubuntu
<jpeirce> openSuse handled it, the others I had to spend way too much time on
<darthanubis> dmraid for a fake windows raid is a pain
<jpeirce> it shouldnt be too hard to set up automation
<darthanubis> once people realize that there is no performance gain from that type of "raid" then it will be obsolete
<darthanubis> better to focus on a REAL RAID
<darthanubis> Hardware
<jpeirce> darthanubis: except for when you want a windows/linux dual boot on the same raid
<darthanubis> I know I know
<jpeirce> the support they have now for fakeraid is ridiculous, the install takes about 3 reboots and bootstrapping then chrooting into the target system
<darthanubis> see
<darthanubis> PITA
<jpeirce> then a manual grub install, manually setting up the network, manually editing fstab
<darthanubis> :(
<darthanubis> I'll pass
<jpeirce> that would all be solved if they included just one dmraid package on the cd
<jpeirce> and I could pass a boot option so that they could initialize my arrays on boot or something
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-19
<Arodon> hey all. Any word on a new release date for Alpha1?
<baron1984> When it's ready
<baron1984> I learned that from Mozilla ;)
<baron1984> do you want it broken, and now, or in a useful state, and in a few days?
<Arodon> heh yeah. Useful would be great, I was just curious how things were progressing
<baron1984> I need to update my blog with the factoid that Ubuntu on the Itanic is officially dead with 8.10
 * baron1984 laughs maniacally
<baron1984> seriously, how do they expect to have their Server edition succeed when they cut official support for SPARC, PowerPC, and Itanium?
<baron1984> are they going after the hobbist webserver market with AMD64?
<Amaranth> for crazy people using intrepid with nvidia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633
<Amaranth> crazy because you're using intrepid, of course ;)
<Beats> How can i install a gdm theme from a tar.gz
<baron1984> X Server 1.5 makes me want to tear my Nvidia card out and live with Intel video
<baron1984> One Second X is cool as hell though
<baron1984> you're not twiddling your thumbs waiting for X to rear it's ugly head
<Amaranth> baron1984: that's only with the intel driver right now :P
<Amaranth> baron1984: also, how do you have xserver 1.5?
<pwang> just wondering here. since the Intrepid alpha 1 release was delayed, have they confirmed the release date for it yet?
<tnnc> anyone have any idea when alpha 1 will be out?
<lastent> hi, what happened with the alpha1?
<_anna> hi there :)
<_anna> I have this conflice for a few days now, baring me from upgrade of KDE:
<_anna> kdelibs4c2a: Conflicts: kdebase-kio-plugins (<= 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-1) but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<_anna> Can you confirm or not, that this is normal like this?
<BUGabundo> ya
<BUGabundo> I'm having trouble with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<BUGabundo> is tim here some where?
<BUGabundo> Tigge: ping ?
<BUGabundo> getting this /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic.postinst: 7: lrm-manager: not found
<_anna> kdelibs4c2a: Conflicts: kdebase-kio-plugins (<= 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-1) but 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<_anna> can you confirm if that's normal?
<_anna> with current archive
<_anna> hm, anybody read me, or somthing wrong with my question, please?
<BUGabundo> doesn't seem
<BUGabundo> I'm still waiting too
<BUGabundo> going....
<shaya> anyone know how to configure pulse audio correctly?
<shaya> I can manually set the sink w/ padevchooser
<shaya> but by default I just get static on my t42p
<shaya> seems to be using the pcspkr
<Pici> I think thats happening for everyone.... but I could be mistaken
<shaya> so this is a known issue, just not me?
<shaya> ok
<shaya> I'm able to work around it
<DanaG> hMM, did you just install a new kernel?
<Pici> I've heard other people say things about audio issues
<DanaG> Sound drivers are now in the linux-ubuntu-modules package...... which hasn't been pushed out yet.
<shaya> I have sound
<shaya> for example
<shaya> if I have audacity use alsa, it works fine
<shaya> if I have audacity use pulse audio, by default it gives me static
<shaya> I set it to use a specific sink, it works fine
<shaya> basically, it says there's hw:1 and front:0
<shaya> hw:1 doesnt work
<shaya> front:0 does
<shaya> shrug
<DanaG> Oh, that's an Audacity issue.
<DanaG> Audacity doesn't play well with PulseAudio.
<shaya> ok
<shaya> but
<shaya> same for sound applet?
<shaya> if I go to sound preferences
<shaya> set sound playback to pulse audio sound server
<shaya> I get a staticy tone
<shaya> set it to alsa, and it works great
<shaya> as well as OSS
<pwnguin> is there a trick to nvidia on .26-generic?
<crdlb> pwnguin: 20:57 < Amaranth> for crazy people using intrepid with nvidia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833633
<pwnguin> i saw that last night
<pwnguin> now that i check it again, theres a new comment about having to comment out the line that broke
<crdlb> doesn't work?
<pwnguin> theres some /sbin/lrm-video call that no longer exists
<LBo> Hi all
<LBo> I started a intrepid netboot install and the first option screen is different the feist, hardy, et cetera. Are they going to change the netboot process too?
<pwnguin> crdlb: tselliot says its broke in intrepid
<LBo> Would be nice
<LBo> VNC like stuff just like fedora, opensuse
<ghindo> The 8.10 alpha still isn't out yet, right?
<tretle> It says its pre alpha in the topic?
<ghindo> tretle: True.  But does anybody know when it comes out?  I thought it was supposed to be out last week...
<tretle> ur guess is as good as mine
<Hirato> lrm-video and lrm-manager seems to have dissapeared. I'm unable to manually install my nvidia GLX drivers due to this
<Hirato> is there anything I can do to remedy it?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-20
<Amaranth> Hirato: you don't need them if you don't have the drivers from lrm
<Amaranth> Hirato: do you have any reason to still have lrm installed?
<Hirato> frankly, I don't even know what lrm is
<Amaranth> linux-restricted-modules
<Amaranth> also, are you using my patch to build the nvidia driver?
<Hirato> just downloading the official ones from nvidia.com
<Amaranth> they won't even work
<Amaranth> fail to compile
<Hirato> no, they work
<Hirato> just don't use the .09 version :)
<Amaranth> 05 has no support for 2.6.26 kernels
<Amaranth> once again, fails to compile
<Amaranth> they fail to compile because they check for xen
<Hirato> I have noticed that 173.14.08 fails too
<Amaranth> same reason
<Hirato> I probably should've mentioned I have the restricted modules installed already
<Amaranth> our kernels include xen now
<Amaranth> but the restricted modules are useless as they don't include anything for nvidia
<Amaranth> so unless you have madwifi or broadcom you can just remove it
<Amaranth> broadcom wifi, i mean
<Amaranth> and that's the bit that makes you need lrm-video to load the nvidia module, even once you build it on your own
<Hirato> which bit?
<Amaranth> linux-restricted-modules
<Hirato> aah!
<Hirato> goodbye, I really have to go now
<tnnc> anyone have an idea when alpha 1 will be out
<Amaranth> when the installer works
<AtomicSpark> So tell me, how is ibex looking?
<AtomicSpark> Any new fancy features they couldn't push out in hardy?
<ghindo> I don't think they've finalized the features for Ibex yet
<ghindo> It's kinda falling behind schedule, from my understanding
<calc> its not really behind schedule, the person who made the schedule just forgot to account for 8.04.1
<calc> as far as merges, etc go we are pretty close to where we normally are
<pheeror> umm, can't boot 2.6.26 :-(
<pheeror> AtomicSpark: e.g. NetworkManager is working in intrepid (:
<emma> Has intrepid developed to the point where it would be beneficial for an intermediate user to beta test it?
<calc> doubtful
<calc> emma: maybe after alpha 1 is released
<crdlb> 'beta' :)
<emma> I'm eager to help in any way I can. :)
<calc> most developers are still working on 8.04.1
<emma> crdlb: I may be off on the specifics of the terminology. :)
<calc> i haven't installed intrepid anywhere yet myself
<phin> hmmm
<phin> 26th is the import freeze?
<amikrop> Hello. So, let me understand how Ubuntu handles software updates/upgrades/new-releases. For example, Wine 1.0 will be in the repos, only in Intrepid?
<amikrop> And never in Hardy?
<amikrop> (Wine 1.0 has been released on June 17, and now, in Hardy's repos, there is Wine 0.9.59.)
<jrib> simeltaneous double posting is kind of annoying, especially in channels like #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 where the people are the same
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > amikrop (read the private message from ubottu)
<gluer> 10 mins to go for upgrade!!
<gluer_> cannot get bluetooth logitech KB to work! any ideas?
<gluer_> sweet fixed it
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" IRC Session in #ubuntu-meeting in 20 minutes
<tanner> has intrepid fixed the high iowait times suffered by hardy?
<Amaranth> i thought hardy fixed the high iowait times suffered by hardy
<Amaranth> in like the first kernel update
<tanner> afraid not
<tanner> perhaps with a completely clean install, but none of the kernel updates has proved to fix it, at least on my machine.
<Amaranth> well if you enjoy pain and hate nvidia you can try the intrepid kernel
<tanner> no nvidia support with intrepid?
<Amaranth> not yet
<Amaranth> we have a 2.6.26-rc6 kernel with Xen support
<Amaranth> probably the weirdest setup you can possible have right now :P
<DanaG> Argh, I can only seem to ever use Flash with sound ONCE per time of starting Firefox.
<DanaG> After that, all flash videos crash.
<Amaranth> DanaG: hello libflashsupport
<DanaG> Yp.
<DanaG> Yup.  Even with Flash 10.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out why my AwesomeBar kept freezing:
<DanaG> I had over 700 old bookmarks accumulated in my bookmarks toolbar.
<DanaG> Oh wait..... I don't even have libflashsupport installed.
<DanaG> Heh, at least I have nspluginwrapper, so Flash doesn't take down the whole browser.
<Amaranth> oh, in that case I blame flash 10
<Amaranth> it is alpha
<Amaranth> in the closed-source world alpha really does mean alpha, it doesn't mean "we want to give this more time but it works fine now"
<DanaG> Frankly, I won't be surprised if it still does this crashing in the final of Flash 10.
<lastent> hi, is the alpha1 ready_
<lastent> ?
<WelshDragon> Hey :) Are there any known bugs with Intrepid Ibex and the nvidia drivers?
<adam7> WelshDragon, according to an exchange that occurred here a few hours ago, they don't work
<WelshDragon> oki doki :)
<DanaG> I haven't had any issues, since I haven't installed the new kernel.
<WelshDragon> Aye that's when i started having the issue. I get the same issues in the old kernel still mind. In the new kernel my i get a crackling when ever any sound is played.
<DanaG> New as in 2.6.26, or new as in 2.6.24-19-generic?
<DanaG> The latter was pushed out to Hardy, but not to Intrepid, it seems.
<WelshDragon> 26, 24-19 has worked flawlessly
<WelshDragon> same problem in 26-1 and 26-2
<WelshDragon> Has there been any news on when the First alpha will be released aswell or not?
<amikrop> Hello. Where can I set which Window Decorator I want to use (I bet, in some file, I replace the word "gtk-window-decorator" with the word "foo", where "foo" is the window decorator of my choice)?
<mvo> if you have emerald installed it will be automatically used
<mvo> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator is the place otherwise
<amikrop> mvo: Alright. Thanks.
<gluer> upgraded to intrepid last night, works fine, just my logitech bluetooth KB is having trouble initialising
<DanaG> Argh, why does iwl3945 only connect at 36 megabits?
<DanaG> When I'm in Windows, it connects at 54 megabits.
<WelshDragon> 54 here
<DanaG> Also, PulseAudio isn't showing other computers' PulseAudio sources and sinks.
<DanaG> The service-discovery-applet thingy sees it, but PulseAudio does not.
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-21
<DanaG> Oh boy, 30% packet loss.
<WelshDragon> ouch =\
<DanaG> Oh, I see...
<DanaG> that loss isn't between the iwl3945 one and the dd-wrt router...
<DanaG> it's between the other PC (realtek rtl8187) and the router.
<DanaG> USB wifi thingy is highly directional.
<DanaG> Oh, and the USB wifi thingy is approximately scalding hot to the touch.
<WelshDragon> How do you get something which is approximately hot =\
<gluer> trying to get nvidia drivers installed on intrepid so i can test compiz, can someone point me in the right direction?
<DanaG> http://klamstwo.org/evad/archives/59
<DanaG> The state of iwl3945 is STILL rather sucky.
<DanaG> s/The state of //
<mojo_> allright, I know that Intrepid will tend to be very unstable and things will break and yes, it is indeed break somehow, I got into an issue with every program loaded, the screen flicks to black then flick back to normal, I would like ask if any bugs has been logged and I would love to know how to fix this, cheers
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
<mojo_> Bug #10333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 10333 in sablotron "sablotron: sablot-config should be in -dev, docu probably too or in -doc" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10333
<DanaG> Argh, stupid iwl3945.
<DanaG> If you repeatedly do 'iwlist scan' --- half the time it shows nothing.
<DanaG> ipw3945 didn't have that issue.
<DanaG> Oh, I just love how 'iwlist scan' randomly decides to sometimes give nothing at all on my Intel 3945 card.
<ionstorm> where is the alpha iso
<DanaG> I ingested it.
<DanaG> (kidding. =þ)
<ionstorm> lol
<ionstorm> id like to see how it runs on virtualbox
 * ionstorm throws in his hat to alpha test it
<ionstorm> i love when things break
<ionstorm> so i can fix it or learn a bit more
<DanaG> Ion storm?  As in Tiberian Sun?
<DanaG> Ugh, I hated those storms -- they even dented the actual GROUND, if I remember correctly.
<ionstorm> yea
<ionstorm> lol
<danbhfive> anyone know about driver detection, for things like printers and wifi, and webcams too?  Is there a way I could help with those projects?
<elky> danbhfive, #ubuntu-motu is a great place to find out about how to help with development
<danbhfive> elky: ah, ok
<danbhfive> thanks
<elky> no problem
<hydrogen> hi I upgraded to intrepid on my companys login server and now it won't start, why did you make this availible?????
<danbhfive> hydrogen: see the /topic
<danbhfive> hydrogen: afaik, intrepid is not actually available
<jrib> hydrogen: intrepid is still under heavy development.  It isn't intended for production environments.  It is only for testers and developers (and people who do not care if their machine explodes) until it is released in october
<so2> did anyone get wireless working with iwl3945?
<so2> with the 2.26 kernel ...
<DanaG> I haven't installed that kernel, for exactly that reason: no ubuntu-modules package, and thus no iwl3945.
<so2> ah k
<so2> mhhh
<so2> wait???
<so2> aren't these things in restricted?!
<so2> it's a bit wierd here ... i think i have anything i need ... i see the available access points, but can't connect to one ...
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> One possible workaround: compile a new iwl3945 yourself.  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<Amaranth> so2: you just need the firmware
<so2> where do i get it?
<teamcobra> hello all... I've heard that the xen kernel and the standard kernel have been merged in ibex.... I'm running it right now, and everything is working nicely, except xen, xm list reports that xend isn't running
<teamcobra> or have I just been misinformed? ;)
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-22
<Amaranth> teamcobra: xen DomU support doesn't mean xen is completely up and running
<teamcobra> Amaranth: ohh, it's just domu support that was merged
<darthanubis> Bug #237801
<teamcobra> that makes things a _lot_ clearer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237801 in totem "Totem errors when attempting to play myth content." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237801
<Amaranth> it may also be Dom0 but it will still not mean Xen is completely up and running
<Amaranth> you still need to install the userspace stuff and set it up
<Amaranth> darthanubis: what about it?
<darthanubis> wonder why its still incomplete
<Amaranth> 1) that's for hardy, this channel is for intrepid
<Amaranth> 2) most likely someone has not had time to look at it again
<teamcobra> amaranth: ahh, will work on it a bit more then, I have libvirtd/virt-manager/xen-tools/libs installed, probably just missing 1 key piece.... also, thanks a lot for your nvidia patch, it works like a charm on this machine
<Amaranth> darthanubis: you can change the status back to New yourself, you know
<Amaranth> teamcobra: good to hear, that's the patch I gave to the l-r-m team :P
<darthanubis> now I do
<teamcobra> yeh, my next big challenge (a first for me anyway) is to make working nm/nm-applet 0.7.0 packages to stress-test with a few of my friends :)
<Amaranth> teamcobra: eh, that's quite a bit of work
<Amaranth> teamcobra: the upstream sources are not proper for ubuntu, they need to be patched quite heavily
<Amaranth> or at least this was the case for 0.6.x
<teamcobra> oh, nice ;)
<teamcobra> that's the only thing fedora has over ubuntu, and I can tell you right now, from the perspective of a linux user for 12 years, that fedora made me want to throw my laptop as far as any other functionality besides nm-0.7.0 was concerned   (and I started w/ Slack)
<teamcobra> (ran it for a month to test out a verizon card, big big mistake) ;p
<Amaranth> I can't believe they use OOo from upstream instead of the go-oo version
<teamcobra> hmm, that was the first I've even heard of go-oo, looks pretty decent... how does it stack up against oo 3.0-dev?
<Amaranth> it probably doesn't, unless they have a 3.0-dev version
<Amaranth> basically it adds a sane build system and some integration patches to OOo
<Amaranth> it's more or less a fork but wishes it wasn't :P
<teamcobra> yeh, was kind of the impression I got.... hrm, I think I might have to replace ooo in my dvd remaster ;)
<teamcobra> the vba macros are kind of a biggie (not for me, but for a lot of business users)
<Amaranth> afaik everyone using the go-oo one except redhat and sun
<Amaranth> s/using/uses/
<teamcobra> hrm, wow.... so how hard would it be for me to set up an automated build system? I've got 5 dualcore machines around me w/ nothing to do
<teamcobra> it seems an ubuntu repo for go-oo is in order
<Amaranth> ubuntu uses the go-oo version
<teamcobra> ohh, redhat doesn't ;p
<teamcobra> heh, here's what I can't believe.... default behavior for nautilus in f9 is to open every folder in a new window
<Amaranth> that is useful
<Amaranth> if you know that shortcut exists you are the kind of person that may have a use for it
<teamcobra> you have to enable browser view in preferences.... useful to a degree, I suppose, but in most cases, when I want a new window, I end up using the context menu
<Amaranth> and f9 gets rid of the sidebar here
<Amaranth> or do you mean f9 does that in spatial mode?
<teamcobra> right, both behaviors come back when web view is enabled
<Amaranth> web view?
<Amaranth> it's called browser, that doesn't mean web browser :P
<teamcobra> meh, my bad, I was just about to double check the exact name
<teamcobra> I knew it wasn't 100% accurate ;)
<Amaranth> heh, you said browser first though :P
<Amaranth> that's another thing, fedora still defaults to spatial
<teamcobra> yeah, I'd hate to see the screaming that would ensue from pushing a f9 desktop onto any one of my random (l)users ;p ;p
<teamcobra> fire would probably be involved too
<DanaG> What exactly is xen, anyway?
<DanaG> Yet another VM solution?
<teamcobra> DanaG: yes
<teamcobra> but a very good one, esp for production
<pheeror> and the first to support that "cool" hw technologies for VM
<DanaG> Hmm, what's this about nvidia with it?
<DanaG> Or was I misinterpreting some earlier statement?
<teamcobra> danag: that was barely related.... basically, xen used to require a seperate kernel, xen + normal kernels have been merged in intrepid, and amaranth made a patch for the nvidia driver installer to compile under a xen kernel properly
<teamcobra> but related enough to need a patch ;)
<DanaG> Oh, I see... so you can use a kernel either place, but having the capability of running it as a guest requires some patch to nvidia to get it to compile, or sometihng like that?
<teamcobra> or as a host, but yes
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Because I was going to say.... why does a VM need nvidia?  =þ
<teamcobra> or.... what did nvidia do now to break things? ;p ;p
<pheeror> nvidia is a bit out of the day anyway
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_evolution&num=1
<pheeror> with their "support" for open-source
<teamcobra> once radeonhd matures + the new 780m (puma) comes out, nvidia/intel are in for a bit of trouble
<DanaG> I've had enough of nvidia.... next time I am going ATI for sure.
<DanaG> And this next time will be this fall.
<pheeror> intel produces nice gpu too (:
<teamcobra> and I can vouch personally that the 780g chipset is a monster
<DanaG> Monster?
<DanaG> I just wish manufacturers wouldn't always pair AMD cpus with weak GPUs.
<teamcobra> DanaG: plays crysis w/o any problems, same for stranglehold, 31337 fps in glxgears (not kidding) ;p
<teamcobra> all on the onboard igp (3200hd I believe)
<teamcobra> and not that glxgears is any performance metric
 * DanaG thinks the "£€€T" is far cooler than "1337"
<teamcobra> yeh, but it really got 31,336.7 fps, that's the funny part ;p
<teamcobra> still, best igp I've ever seen. ever
<DanaG> I'd love to get a laptop with the 3200 IGP plus a 3600 series discrete.
<DanaG> I'd use the discrete when in Windows for games, and use the IGP when in Linux.
<teamcobra> DanaG: msi is making some, not sure about the addon 3600
<teamcobra> I'd like to see just how big the motherboards for the mobile chipset are..... a tablet/subnotebook would be _wicked_
<DanaG> Oh yeah:
<DanaG> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=263085
<teamcobra> oh wow, they're already out
<teamcobra> not bad at all, wonder how well the touchscreen is supported
<DanaG> http://www.tabletpcreview.com/default.asp?newsID=1199
<DanaG> Screenshot of my current theme: http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot-orange-nodoka.1213694702.png
<teamcobra> pretty smooth
<teamcobra> any of you guys into java dev?
<teamcobra> http://ui.jquery.com/themeroller   <-- pretty smooth, unsure how well it works in other dev environments though
<DanaG> I like how my theme is rather non-glossy.
<teamcobra> wb
<DanaG> Pidgin crashed.
<DanaG> I was mucking around with the rimmer plugin.
<DanaG> er, "gRIM"
<DanaG> It rather mangles things on doing the last-line fadeout.
<DanaG> It turned this: ﻿♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥﻿♡
<DanaG> Into this: ﻿♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥♡
<DanaG> ... fading out.
<DanaG> Odd: I can't run the ut2k4 demo in Hardy / Intrepid.
<DanaG> ut2004-bin: ../../src/xcb_lock.c:77: _XGetXCBBuffer: Assertion `((int) ((xcb_req) - (dpy->request)) >= 0)' failed.
<teamcobra> hrmm
 * teamcobra has ut2k4 at home, always uses wine though (stupid dvd doesn't have linux installers and most of the time I'm on dialup ;p ;p)
<Raptor45> i have a large number of packages which require libgail to be removed to update... is this just something which should be waited out?
<DanaG> Take a look at changelogs; perhaps that'll give a hint.
<Raptor45> ill do that
<Raptor45> that helped thanks, libgtk says "use conflicts and replaces on the different libgail binaries since the library is in gtk now"
<tomasko> if everything worked in 8.04, at what point between the release of 8.04 and the release of 8.10 is it safe to begin updating?
<tomasko> i upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 roughly around the week before 8.04's official release
<RAOF> tomasko: The simple answer is "once 8.10 is released".
<tomasko> and the not-so-simple answer?
<RAOF> Depends.
<RAOF> On precisely what you mean by "safe" :)
<RAOF> Intrepid is not guaranteed not to break until it's released.  Anywhere up to the release date is fair game.
<tomasko> well what's so revolutionary about 8.10 that would cause, say file system damage or something major like that?
<RAOF> It gets progressively less likely to break as the release date approaches, though.
<tomasko> i don't care about stupid little gui settings being lost, but anything on cli not working would be devastating for me
<RAOF> Right.  Well, it's not unheard of for Intrepid to stop booting; booting from a crypt-on-lvm setup has only just been fixed.
<tomasko> yeah, true, but i'd like to see the outcome of the kde4 migration as soon as possible without resorting to downloading the kde4 packages and keeping them along side with my kde3 packages
<tomasko> i don't have a very esoteric setup. i made sure all my hardware worked on linux _before_ i bought it. i don't have any lvm, raid, or any sort of crypt setup
<RAOF> Then have a testing install?  It's unlikely (but not impossible!) that intrepid will break anything not on it's partition.
<tomasko> just wtf goes on that makes it so completely unaccountable until october 2008?
<tomasko> you're not rewriting the entire linux kernel from scratch for every release
<tomasko> at least not the same with gnu tools to my knowledge either. most of it seems incremental with the exception of this kde4 business
<RAOF> It's not so much unaccountable, just that things will unavoidably (or accidentally) break at certain points.  For example, there's been a new libc upload recently.  If that had some problem with it, _everything_ would break, since everything links to libc.
<tomasko> are these security fixes or feature adds?
<tomasko> because feature adds just seem like bloat at this point in something like libc
<tomasko> i could be wrong though
<RAOF> Neither, both.  libc development continues - faster, fewer bugs, fewer security holes.
<RAOF> Plenty of bugs in libc :)
<RAOF> Plently of bugs in Miro, too, and I can't reach their bugtracker :(
<tomasko> neither, both?
<RAOF> Well, it's bug fixes, feature improvements, security fixes.
<RAOF> libc is in no way frozen; there's a new upstream release approximately every Ubuntu release.
<tomasko> did you read andrew morton's interview on lwn btw?
<RAOF> No.
<tomasko> he suggested a bugfix kernel. it'd be nice to have something like that for some of these things -- perhaps for years at a time
<tomasko> it's embarrassing to think that libc even has that many bugs
<RAOF> Some of it is because the kernel changes, and so libc wants to follow.
<tomasko> hey, by the way, if i have a partially downloaded PDF, and i try to view it in konqueror, could that corrupt the PDF?
<tomasko> gmail's taking a while to download the whole PDF, so i'm not sure i'll be able to read the paper properly
<RAOF> It shouldn't corrupt the pdf, no.  It doesn't have to :)
<tomasko> good. that was my line of thinking, but konqueror, for whatever reason, decided to spawn a kate process instead of an internal kpdf instance and warned me not to open the binary format file
<tomasko> i terminated kate, so hopefully nothing happened right? i mean... even if it went through, i just tried to open the file, not write contents to it
<RAOF> Right.  Although it may have tried to open it for writing, which may have wigged things.  But, again, shouldn't have.
<tomasko> is there a way to send out larger packets on an already established tcp connection?
<tomasko> my feeling is that if i increase the size of the packets, the total number of packets transmitted will decrease, and the associated overhead costs will drop
<timing> this bug affects intrepid as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209047 in linux "Sound did work in 2.6.24-5 but not in 2.6.24-7 till 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ethana2> Are we still going to have the same number of alphas this go?
<ethana2> or did they drop one?
<SevenSeth> anyone can tell me why the version alpha 1 of ubuntu 8.10 was not released yet?
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> it's important that it work fairly well
<ethana2> something must have come up
<SevenSeth> canonical never missed up
<ethana2> so you're as anxious as I am to try it?
<SevenSeth> of course
<SevenSeth> =)
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> I'm like
<ethana2> a pre release ubuntu addict now
<SevenSeth> lolol
<SevenSeth> =)
<ethana2> last time I only used it from alpha 3
<ethana2> mainly for drivers
<Laney> People were working on 8.04.1
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> that's right
<ethana2> do any OS'es play awesome music as you install them?
<icanhas> I'm going to run alpha 1 on a production machine. It'll be awesome.
<ethana2> heh, same
<ethana2> not advised perhaps
<ethana2> but you come here before running updates
<ethana2> report every bug you find
<icanhas> .... kidding obviously :)
<ethana2> well though
<ethana2> if you don't /use/ it
<ethana2> you won't find the bugs
<ethana2> and eventually everyone will use it
<icanhas> Yeah, I'm comfortable running it dual boot on a production machine ;)
<ethana2> so the people that know how to /handle/ bugs best get on it first
<ethana2> you know?
<icanhas> I'm great at finding bugs.
<ethana2> yep
<ethana2> me too, with all my crazy corner cases
<icanhas> I was so plesently surprised with 8.04, almost works too well.
<ethana2> then came libc6
<icanhas> xD
<ethana2> now I know how to chroot from a livecd
<icanhas> lol
<ethana2> it'd be a shame not to put that experience to good use
<ethana2> so here I am
<icanhas> Is there a way to install from a live cd, and move to your installed location without rebooting?
<ethana2> uhh... that I don't know
<icanhas> I'd imagine it'd involve a few interesting tactics.
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> unmounting /
<ethana2> interesting may be an understatement
<icanhas> true :D So, since I'm in complete oblivion.. new gnome/xorg in ibex right?
<ethana2> as always
<ethana2> but probably not /yet/
<icanhas> 2.2 caused some funny compiz issues during hardy beta
<ethana2> oh wait
<ethana2> I'm going to be on an nvidia geforce 8400m gs
<ethana2> is that going to be a royal pain while alpha testing?
<icanhas> No not at all, unless there's a similar compositing issue
<ethana2> I mean with drivers
<ethana2> if we get a new X and/or kernel...
<ethana2> which we will eventually
<icanhas> I couldn't see a reason why. Maybe I'm just familiar enough with Xorg... I can imagine a work around for anything.
<ethana2> gahh, dang nvidia and their closed drivers.
<icanhas> ATI really isn't much better.
<ethana2> WHAT?!
<ethana2> you're kidding, right?
<ethana2> they were worse
<ethana2> now they open specs
<ethana2> and their proprietary drivers don't suck as much
<ethana2> crossfire support and everything
<icanhas> I agree with you, but only because I'm more familiar with ATI
<ethana2> same day cross-OS driver releases
<icanhas> most nvidia fans will say ther opposite, and there are a lot of them
<ethana2> whoa
<icanhas> If I had a beer for every time I installed/reinstalled/compiled a version of fglrx for some poor schmo...
<ethana2> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjU0Mg
<icanhas> is that really surprising to you?
<ethana2> oh wait, that's just nouveau
<icanhas> If you make a graphical map of FOSS projects, showing both size/importance of the project and actual productivity over the last 2 years, Xorg would be huge and short.
 * icanhas can't wait for DRI2 tho
<ethana2> I almost wish Linus got into X
<ethana2> maybe that would spread him too thin
<icanhas> X has so much potential... I think it must just be boring / difficult to work with, because there really aren't enough devs / useful devs
<ethana2> it is horribly difficult
<ethana2> the code is ugly as sin
<icanhas> that's what i thought
<ethana2> maybe it just needs a complete rewrite
<icanhas> projects like compiz have jumped LEAPYEARS in a short period of time
<ethana2> with kernel mode setting, DRI2, and gallium
<ethana2> now would be a good time ;)
<icanhas> yes now would be wonderful
<ethana2> then there's MPX
<ethana2> *sigh*
<jtechidna> Things like Compiz, KWin and Plasma have been pushing X in directions it hadn't really been pushed before
<icanhas> MPX would make my head explode... compiz / custom plugins + 2 wii remotes
<icanhas> jtechidna: in all fairness, that's a very true statement
<ethana2> yeah it is
 * jtechidna hopes for the best X-wise
<icanhas> what's the state of MPX right now?
<ethana2> merged
<ethana2> I think...
<icanhas> with/to ?
<ethana2> to master
<icanhas> oh
<ethana2> it's part of X now
<icanhas> anyone working on it? :P
<ethana2> of course
<ethana2> frantically like as not
<jtechidna> The real question is "are people working on allowing their apps to utilize it"
<ethana2> yeah that'll be the bottleneck soon
<ethana2> of course
<icanhas> I disagree there
<ethana2> can the X11 protocol handle everything it needs to?
<icanhas> I could see OOo jumping on that... there's a project that moves fast when it has to
<ethana2> it seems kinda old
<ethana2> I've wondered the same of posix at times...
<icanhas> Yeah.. what about the linux kernel? That's kinda old too..
 * icanhas ducks
<ethana2> but it changes
<icanhas> true
<ethana2> adapts constantly
<ethana2> X11 and posix are frozen, no?
<icanhas> I'm not very good at FOSS/Gnu debating. I probably just don't know enough xD
<icanhas> i believe that's correct
<icanhas> Where do I go to make an obvious suggestion for ibex? ccsm (or some form of it) really needs to be included with default install.
<ethana2> www.brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ethana2> that idea is by no means new.
<icanhas> that's too obvious
<icanhas> I know, and the argument is, ubuntu is getting very bloated very fast
<icanhas> which i agree with. I think going forward ubuntu really should have a "basic" install option, that by default leaves out a certain group of packages
<ethana2> bloat is windows
<ethana2> we have feature creep
<ethana2> it's very different
<ethana2> vista brings down hardware prices
<ethana2> and we use the hardware properly
<ethana2> it's like a symbiotic relationship
<ethana2> or predator prey in the long run, whatever
<icanhas> Heh, yeah, just helped a buddy clean up his vista machine.. had 15Gb of lost harddrive space taken up by useless million year old restore points and an entirely overkill 8Gb Hibernation section
<icanhas> he's using the new free space to install ubuntu ;)
<potty> whens intrepid 1 cumming out?
<icanhas> potty: you have a potty mouth
<kernelmode> so whens alpha 1 getting releaseD?
<icanhas> kernelmode: dunno, but it won't have kernel mode
<kernelmode> umm the linux kernel supports kernel and user mode
<pottytheshitter> at least windows has a journalling filesystem that dosent suck like all linux filesystems
 * icanhas glances at the sign on that wall that reads, "don't feed the trolls"
<jtechidna> I lol'd
<ethana2> well, that dude may be interested in a certain court case
<ethana2> ntfs is in court accusing XFS of rape
<pottytheshitter>  I ask that the the ubuntu devs add ext4 for intrepid
<pottytheshitter> where does it say NTFS is in court?
<ethana2> nevermind
<ethana2> bad joke
<ethana2> there may be no way to make that kind of thing tasteful
 * ethana2 gives up
<ethana2> I was just told that apple hardware is losing quality
<icanhas> Any reason why it's ok to have profainity in your nick?
<ethana2> yarr, need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic for my chit chat
<ethana2> no, it's not okay actually
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icanhas> yeah, that's what i thought
<kernelmode> I am starting to lose patient with *buntus
<timing> wouldn't it be nice that if you accidently switch to tty1 it shows a message on top: 'to go back to the graphical environment, hit alt+f7'
<timing> i just happend to press ctrl+alt+f1
<timing> i know how to switch back
<timing> but others don't
<Lunar_Lamp> Heh, I've never hit that by accident timing!
<joaopinto> timing, CTRL - ALT - fn, is not something very easy to produce by accident
<timing> it is, if you have alt+f1 for workspace 1 :-)
<timing> i pressed it like 10 times in my life so far
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-15
<billybigrigger> will karmic keep my raid setup on a fresh install?
<BUGabundo> hum
<BUGabundo> from LiveCD you mean?
<BUGabundo> 'cause Alternate already has it
<billybigrigger> i want to do a fresh install, since i used to multi-task this computer with apache,mysql,dovecot,postfix...but im know running the server in a VM so i have no need, and would like a fresh karmic install
<billybigrigger> well i already have a raid 1 setup...
<billybigrigger> just worried about loosing the data on it if i do a fresh install
<BUGabundo> yeah that would suck
<BUGabundo> backups ?
<billybigrigger> nope, the raid array IS the backup :P
<BUGabundo> aahahahahahahaahaha
<BUGabundo> then backup the backups
<billybigrigger> well i guess if i loose it i loose it
<billybigrigger> i do have 1 more disk i could back it all up on
<billybigrigger> but its ide, and my / drive and dvdrw are on the only ide header i have
<billybigrigger> uggg sounds like too much work
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> well you could just risk it
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> and then have to restore from untested originals
<billybigrigger> /dev/sda1   *           1       60801   488384001   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<billybigrigger> /dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001   fd  Linux raid autodetect
<billybigrigger> do you think that karmic install would detect that? and try to auto-start the array? or create a new one?
<billybigrigger> thats the fdisk output
<BUGabundo> no idea
<billybigrigger> oh geez
<BUGabundo> well livecd may fail, but you can give it a try
<billybigrigger> ill stick to my current system :P
<billybigrigger> and wait for a reason to install a klean karmic :P
<billybigrigger> wheres a good place to find what changes were made to a package?
<billybigrigger> ie i just updated and upgraded, and see there were changes to ubuntu-desktop
<billybigrigger> where can i find the changes?
<BUGabundo> lp, and on the docs on your system
<BUGabundo> can't remmeber the path right now
<BUGabundo> just mlocate for it
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems keeping firefox bookmarks?
<BUGabundo> humm not I noticed
<BUGabundo> but I'm having trouble with history
<effie-jayx> hola
<billybigrigger> hola senior
<BUGabundo> polá
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> ola m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> is there the madwifi package somewhere around? I don't seem to be able to find it in the repos
<billybigrigger> geez no sound in flash blows
<billybigrigger> is anyone getting anywhere with the sound issue in karmic?
<james7> hi
<james7> anyone try the beta yet?
<james7> what are the differences
<zcat[1]>  Can someone help me; https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/387065 is apparently not a bug, just an installation issue. I've removed (purged) evince, deleted the package and reinstalled it and I still have this 'installation issue' though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387065 in evince "evince refuses to display pdfs" [Low,Incomplete]
<Hobbsee> zcat[1]: i'd suggest following what you were told in the bug.
<zcat[1]> yeah just noticed that.. other bug report I added to said was an installation issue not a bug.. weird since I can completely remove and reinstall the package and still have the same issue.
<zcat[1]> ok, added requested info
<dupondje> is there a bug for the sound problem already ?
<TheInfinity> dupondje: just look @ launchpad?
<Hobbsee> there are likely many of them.  File a separate one, and it can get duplicated if needed
<Hobbsee> sound wfm, fwiw
<dupondje> can't play sound on audacious & flash @ same time :p
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rski> hey.
<Amanuta99> Hi, did ye tried out Karmic yet?
<rski> ...
<rski> you think?
<rski> :D
<christophsturm> wireless stopped working for me, network manager says "wireless is disabled" and the enable wireless checkbox is greyed out
<BluesKaj> christophsturm, did you just update ?
<christophsturm> BluesKaj: it happened 3 days ago, now i updated via wired networking and it still doesnt work
<BluesKaj> christophsturm, I had a problem with wifi and the fiax was to regress back to the older driver using these cmnds: sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-network* , then sudo dpkg -i plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<BluesKaj> christophsturm, after installing you'll have to re-add the network management widgaet to your panel and manage connections should work
<christophsturm> ok, for me it happens with gnome. so its related to a network manager upgrade?
<billybigrigger> anyone here able to get message filters working correctly in thunderbird?
<Dominik> did anybody here get cuda to work on 9.10?
<billybigrigger> no need for it
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<Dominik> no cuda? anybody?
<billybigrigger> how about flash/sound problems? anyone getting that working yet?
<BUGabundo> ME
<BUGabundo> and VLC too
<billybigrigger> how did you get your vlc problems fixed?
<BUGabundo> if you file them, sub me
<BUGabundo> nope!
<billybigrigger> oh i thought you got them working :P
<BUGabundo> nope :(
<Dominik> sorry hat to reboot, anybody running cuda on 9.10?
<BUGabundo> no
<Dominik> no as in, you don't use cuda or it doesn't run on 9.10?
<BUGabundo> ehe no as in I don't run it Dominik
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hello BUGabundo,
<thekorn> how are things in karmic land
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: you have vlc-plugins-pulse installed, and made sure vlc is using pulse for audio output, and still no sound eh?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy vlc-plugin-pulse  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1.0.0~rc2-1ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> ok... I must have removed it to test
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: plugin installed, output set for PA, NO SOUND
<BUGabundo> thekorn: going! nothing much for now
<dupondje> billybigrigger: Flash is working again here
<dupondje> flash sound works
<dupondje> when I start Audacious
<dupondje> and then try again
<BUGabundo> let me check
<dupondje> no more sound
<dupondje> when Flash is open, and I press start in audacious
<dupondje> audacious crashes ...
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> killing pulseaudio, killed firefox yay :(
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<dupondje> If I close audacious I have Flash sound
<dupondje> else not :s
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> what output in audacious are you using?
<billybigrigger> pulse or alsa?
<dupondje> it was alsa
<dupondje> changed to pulse
<dupondje> gonne game again ;)
<dupondje> (flash game to test sound)
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> still no sound
<billybigrigger> well i don't have sound, and don't have audacious installed or running
<dupondje> but maby other programm ?
<dupondje> that causes same shit :)
<billybigrigger> i closed my music app
<billybigrigger> and nothing
<dupondje> haha
<dupondje> I managed to break it
<dupondje> :x
<dupondje> tried Flash & Audacious @ same time
<dupondje> resulting in no more sound in both of them
<dupondje> :x
<dupondje> ah its back now, sound volume of ALSA player went to 0% :s
<dupondje> wtf :)
<dupondje> When I lower volume of PulseAudio, the volume bar of ALSA changes also
<dupondje> and under 50% of PulseAudio,  ALSA is muted
<dupondje> :s
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> I had that before alpha1
<BUGabundo1> I think now mine is better
<BUGabundo1> it was really bad.. Volume bellow 60% was = MUTE
<dupondje> strange
<dupondje> ALSA sound shouldn't change when changing PulseAudio sound ?
<BUGabundo1> should
<Dominik> alright guys how can I get ethernet drivers from the .30 kernel and get them to run in 8.04
<BUGabundo1> Dominik: humm no...
<BUGabundo1> Dominik: but I can get the full kernel .30 on hardy
<BUGabundo1> not sure it will work dough
<BUGabundo1> Dominik: you need kernel Mainline PPA
<dupondje> BUGabundo1: it should ? but change the same height, and now below 50% = mute ? ;)
<BUGabundo1> ahh not that
<BUGabundo1> (07:54:12 PM) dupondje: ALSA sound shouldn't change when changing PulseAudio sound ?
<Dominik> i got full .30 kernel on 8.04 but it just craped out on me big time
<BUGabundo1> Dominik: yeah! it can happen
<BUGabundo1> Dominik: can't you upgrade to 9.04?
<BUGabundo1> or karmic 9.10a2?
<Dominik> i need cuda
<Dominik> there are no cuda drivers for 9.10 :(
<BUGabundo1> get a new card?
<BUGabundo1> :)
<Dominik> it is the newest there is
<Dominik> its just nvidea hasn't released cuda drivers for 9.04
<Dominik> let alone 9.10
<Dominik> :(
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<BUGabundo1> ola m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> apt-get si reporting backports modules as broken
<m_tadeu> is there something I can do about it?
<BUGabundo> m_tadeu no idea!
<BUGabundo> wait a bit ?
<BUGabundo> I did not know karmic had backports with anything!
<m_tadeu> and upgrades to it :)
<m_tadeu> I can not do ifup or ifdown any more, can I?
<BUGabundo> why not ?
<dupondje> maby u need to put 'sudo' in front of it ;)
<dupondje> but no you can't without config
<dupondje> as most of the config is done by NetworkManager ;)
<m_tadeu> oki....gonna check that out, then....just want to know how it's done via command line
<pwnguin> part
<rleeds> I updated to grub2 and it told me to run update-from-grub-legacy when everything looked good. But I don't have such a command...anyone?
<ActionParsnip> rleeds: http://www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/grub-2-installation-92883.html
<ActionParsnip> may help
<ActionParsnip> ive not used grub2 as grub works fine
<rleeds> ActionParsnip, no such luck.
<rleeds> ActionParsnip, Ahh...maybe I can just dpkg-reconfigure it and tell it to write to the MBR
<rleeds> ActionParsnip, ....nope
<billybigrigger> whats the problem?
<billybigrigger> have you rebooted yet?
<rleeds> billybigrigger, The update-from-grub-legacy that's supposed to remove the chainload from grub doesn't exist
<rleeds> Yes, I have.
<rleeds> billybigrigger, ohh...wait...is that a command in grub2 or a command I'm supposed to run after bootup?
<rleeds> I've been searching for something in my path
<billybigrigger> after bootup
<rleeds> billybigrigger, yeah...no such command on my machine
<billybigrigger> what about update-grub2
<billybigrigger> that will spit out a G2 config file
<billybigrigger> if you don't have one
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<billybigrigger> i have it on my machine
<lucas_> hey
<billybigrigger> sudo upgrade-from auto completes for me
<lucas_> what is repository of ubuntu karmic koala
<billybigrigger> what do you mean?
<billybigrigger> what are you wanting?
<rleeds> billybigrigger, I'm wanting that. No autocomplete for me. Command not found.
<lucas_> i want repos for karmic koala
<billybigrigger> lucas_::: change jaunty to karmic in your apt sources
<billybigrigger> why do you want them?
<billybigrigger> are you looking to upgrade?
<lucas_> yeah
<billybigrigger> well thats not the way to upgrade
<lucas_> hmm
<lucas_> what is the way
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.04
<billybigrigger> rleeds::: don't know what to tell you
<billybigrigger> rleeds::: you might have to reconfigure, or purge the grub2 upgrade and try again
<billybigrigger> rleeds::: how did you upgrade to grub2?
<rleeds> billybigrigger, sudo aptitude install grub2
<rleeds> hmm... purge and reinstall doesn't help.
<billybigrigger> maybe try SGD
<billybigrigger> im sorry im not much help, but my transition to legacy to G2 was good :P
<rleeds> SGD?
<billybigrigger> SGD being Super Grub Disk
<BUGabundo> lucas_: please DON'T change sources to upgrade
<lucas_> no
<BUGabundo> lucas_: use update-manager -d
<lucas_> i use update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> ok then
<billybigrigger> rleeds::: http://www.techenclave.com/guides-and-tutorials/grub-2-installation-92883.html
<lucas_> what is the difference
<BUGabundo> and please read the release notes too, before upgrading
<rleeds> billybigrigger, thanks
<billybigrigger> rleeds::: try update-grub
<rleeds> billybigrigger, nah...that just updates the grub configuration.
<billybigrigger> isn't that what you want?
<billybigrigger> make sure your root (hdX,X) is set properly and update grub
<rleeds> billybigrigger, It runs fine and it updates the grub configuration, but it's still set to chainload to grub 2 with grub 1 installed in the MBR
<BUGabundo> any one read   https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-audio-experience ?
<BUGabundo> are we getting gnome-volume-control-pulse  *again* ?
<rleeds> BUGabundo, looks like it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1186282
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: alsa 1.0.20?
<billybigrigger> is that what your using?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: checking
<BUGabundo> ~$ apt-cache policy alsa-base
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu4
<billybigrigger> hmm...thats the newest alsa driver available as well...
<billybigrigger> checked alsa's site...
<billybigrigger> i thought maybe a newer kernel driver might help out these flash audio issues
<BUGabundo> anyone tracking   https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-karmic-swapfile ?
<thegodsquirrel> Newly installed Vmare server will not finish install due to error in config.pl
<thegodsquirrel> is this due to the new linux kernel being in compatible with Vmare
<thegodsquirrel> everything else works perfect
<thegodsquirrel> anyone home
<BUGabundo> thegodsquirrel: pong
<thegodsquirrel> ping lol
<thegodsquirrel> hmmmmm
<thegodsquirrel> well that must mean either dumb question or no one is here
<BUGabundo> I'm here
<BUGabundo> ence the pong
<thegodsquirrel> sorry I havent used IRC in a long time I am rusty on the lingo and I dont know what PONG is
<BUGabundo> thegodsquirrel: in IRC language (and submarine too) pong follows an ping
<BUGabundo> where it asks if the other party is there
<BUGabundo> you asked "anyone home" I replied
<thegodsquirrel> gotcha
<thegodsquirrel> did you see the question I habd
<thegodsquirrel> *had
<thegodsquirrel> I am using virtual box as a replacement but I would like VMware back
<Twigathy> https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts <-- Interesting.... :o
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> and I can't help
<thegodsquirrel> cripe
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: everyone been tallking about that for a week
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: I'm not active enough =)
<BUGabundo> from what I read, creating a project was a mistake
<BUGabundo> lol
<Twigathy> eep
<thegodsquirrel> thanks for the link, I posted it
<thegodsquirrel> hopefully it will be fixed in the final RC
<dupondje> mmm :) wanted to enable compiz, and it fails :p
<dupondje> but no real error :s
<BUGabundo> dupondje: $ compiz --replace
<billybigrigger> Twigathy::: ya i was just reading up on that 100paperclip thing
<billybigrigger> s/clip/cuts
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: LOLOL
<Twigathy> Solution to 100 paper clips: 1 large electromagnet? :)
<billybigrigger> heh
<dupondje> BUGabundo: then it works ... :s
<BUGabundo> aahhha
<dupondje> any id ? :)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: lost context!
<BUGabundo> compiz running or not?
<BUGabundo> Composite enabled or not?
<dupondje> when I do compiz --replace it runs
<BUGabundo> GPU supports it or not?
<dupondje> when I do it in GUI, it doesn't :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: for 1y I've been running compiz --repload after *every* boot
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> I have fusionicon on hand to do that
<dupondje> wtf :)
<BUGabundo> and alias on .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias compizB='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &'
<BUGabundo> alias compizC='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --reload &'
<BUGabundo> dupondje: not funny
<BUGabundo> workaround on the bug: disable Composti
<BUGabundo> yeah right and lose GnomeDO Glass skin ! NO WAY
<dupondje> bugs shouldbugs should be fixed :D
<dupondje> is there somewhere a list of all shortcuts in Compiz ? :p
<dupondje> cause If u don't know any, its like boring ? ;)
<Sarvatt> you know metacity can do compositing too right BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I have it on!
<BUGabundo> that's MY bug
<BUGabundo> dupondje: check compiz home page wiki
<BUGabundo> all of them there
<BUGabundo> tip: super+f12
<Sarvatt> oh compiz cant start when you have metacity compositing on...
<BUGabundo> super+shift+mouse click
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: right!
<BUGabundo> and without it
<BUGabundo> i lose GnomeDO Glass skin ! NO WAY
 * BUGabundo checks for bug report
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in metacity "Cannot switch to Compiz if Metacity compositor is enabled" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dupondje> Sarvatt: where u disable that ? :D
<BUGabundo> see how old that is ?
<BUGabundo> fixed??
<BUGabundo> let me check it
<BUGabundo>                                                                             compiz (Ubuntu)                                                            Triaged
<BUGabundo> right! compiz task still opened
<dupondje> mmm, super+f12 doesn't do shit here :)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: DUH. enable fire first
<Sarvatt> huh? you arent using metacity compositing if you enable compiz, why dont you just disable metacity compositing so it can start fine on its own?
<Sarvatt> dupondje: run gconf-editor, go to apps > metacity > general and theres a compositing_manager checkbox
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I could try _again_, but last time it failed to work
<BUGabundo> I know where it is... I uncheked it once
<BUGabundo> it booted ok, Compiz started but I lost composite on compiz too
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager disable
<BUGabundo> will test on next boot
<BUGabundo> and hope you are here too, so I can head slap you eheh :)
<dupondje> nice :)
<dupondje> Compiz enabled with Layout :)
<dupondje> workin! :)
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<FoxBlitzz> Hmm, gonna try Kubuntu Karmic Alpha
<virtuald> is it bad to do a partial upgrade?
<virtuald> when update-manager prompts
<BUGabundo> virtuald: YES
<RAOF> Well, maybe.
<soc1> hi
<BUGabundo> hi soc1
<soc1> does someone know which package has the default settings for gnome?
<BUGabundo> virtuald: usuallu it means some packages are not build yet, or dependecy broken
<BUGabundo> running a parcial may remove some of your packages
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> update manager shows unchecked checkboxes on gconf-editor, info, transmission-common and -gtk.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> transmisstions seem be under going some troubles
<BUGabundo> right kklimonda ?
<virtuald> i can live without those so i guess i'll go ahead
<virtuald> hmm it only asks after update, not when i pressed install :p
<virtuald> but after download it asked
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm? it should be fine in KK
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> it aint updating to me
<virtuald> wants to remove hotkey-setup, looks like it's only for laptops
<virtuald> afk
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: care to paste result of aptitude upgrade?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   gconf-editor transmission-common transmission-gtk
<kklimonda> well, use pastebin :P
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196650/
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> as usual apitude works where apt/UM fail
<BUGabundo> virtuald: same advice for you
<kklimonda> hmm..
<Sarvatt> 1.72 isnt released yet? 1.71 was broken as heck on all my machines, just silently crashes.. not as broken as 1.70 with its 100% cpu usage though :D
 * BUGabundo uses vuze
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh right - 1.71 depends on libevent and normal upgrade don't pull new dependencies
<kklimonda> Sarvatt: it should be released today but devs have discovered two more crash bugs so I guess it will be held back.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: made it in to the transm team ?
<zcat[1]> ff3.5b4 .. Using it on jaunty, but installed it on karmic and there's no internet connection. same settings as ff3.0.11 which works fine.
<Sarvatt> ahh i'll build it again and see if its still crashing, last time i packaged it was svn 8671
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: no - I had some things to do after I was back at home. I'll send him an email tomorrow
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/m36c4c521
<BUGabundo> zcat[1]: using NM or wicd?
<zcat[1]> NM (I'm on xchat at the same time; only FF3.5b4 thinks it has no connection)
<BUGabundo> zcat[1]: you have EVERY version of Firefox on a PPA from the oficial mozillateam on ubuntu
<BUGabundo> why did you install NOT supported packageS?
<kklimonda> zcat[1]: looks like you are using 32 bit package installed not from package.
<zcat[1]> Hmmm, OK. Will go install the ppa then
<kklimonda> zcat[1]: maybe it just doesn't know about NM..
<kklimonda> dunno how is done communication between NM and Fx..
<BUGabundo> zcat[1]: check https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<zcat[1]> I downloaded 64 bit I think.. exact same archine extracted to /opt/firefox on jaunty 64 bit works fine
<BUGabundo> it will install FF 3.0/3.5/3.6 in paralel and not replca
<zcat[1]> there's a ff3.6?
<BUGabundo> im using it
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090613 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090613185957
<zcat[1]> cool, how's it do on acid3?
<BUGabundo> read about 96
<BUGabundo> try for your self
<virtuald> how do i get network-manager to manage?
<Tekno_> run nm-applet
<BUGabundo> Tekno_: it's the other way around
<BUGabundo> that's un-manage
<BUGabundo> virtuald: AFAIR it logs a LP bug with more detail
<BUGabundo> or you could just ask asac on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<yoasif> anyone know how i can get debug information from transmission?
<yoasif> my core is dumping
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ^^^^^^^^^^
<virtuald> why mozillateam?
<kklimonda> yoasif: is it package from official repository?
<yoasif> kklimonda, yes
<pace_t_zulu> can someone reproduce bug 387548 ? it is karmic specific
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<kklimonda> yoasif: then it should be enough to start apport and it will handle the rest
<yoasif> kklimonda, ubuntu-bug transmission?
<kklimonda> yoasif: in terminal do sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart
<virtuald> did you know it's supprisingly easy to use an invisible mouse pointer
<kklimonda> oh wait, you are using karmic so it has apport enabled..
<kklimonda> yoasif: after crash a dialog should appear with a question whenever you want to send a report to developers
<yoasif> kklimonda, yeah, i'm not getting an apport collect dialog...
<kklimonda> yoasif: check the content of /var/crash folder
<BUGabundo> virtuald: asac _lives_ in there LOL
<yoasif> kklimonda, _usr_bin_transmission.1000.crash
<kklimonda> yoasif: is it new?
<yoasif> kklimonda, i can rm it and restart transmission and let it make a new one
<kklimonda> yoasif: if so then use apport-cli -c /var/crash/_usr_bin_transmission.1000.crash
<virtuald> bugabundo: ok so he does nm?
<kklimonda> yoasif: if it's a recent one and not something old then you can just send it
<BUGabundo> he _mantains_ it, yes
<virtuald> ok
<Sarvatt> computer:/// works fine here pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, thank you
<kklimonda> hmm.. I wonder if Vala is going to be widely used by gnome developers..
<Sarvatt> it wasnt before though, did you get the nautilus update today?
<kklimonda> yoasif: also if you send report you could subscribe me (it's private by default) and I'll check if it isn't something already known (there were at least 3-4 fixes for various crashes since 1.71 was released..
<Sarvatt> pace_t_zulu: ah you're missing /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-computer --spawner :1.6 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3 in your ps aux for some reason
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-16
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: see why we should be in bug squad ?LOL
<Adys> Just upgraded to karmic from jaunty. I'm not able to restart X anymore through ctrl alt backspace. dontzap is set to false; any idea?
<BUGabundo> Adys: could you on JJ ?
<Adys> yes
<BUGabundo> have you restarted *after* using dontzap?
<Adys> yeah
<Adys> also I lost my system beeps :/
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<BUGabundo> two even
<BluesKaj> not working here either
<BUGabundo> but then again, the beeps I think it's a _feature_
<Adys> I rather figure out why those are happening before filing a bug :)
<BUGabundo> maybe dontzap is not updated to new X on KK ?
<Adys> relogging
<Sarvatt> Adys: it is because of the new xkeyboard-config, its an intentional change. one second and  i'll get you the new way DontZap is handled
<Adys> oh
<Adys> ok
<Sarvatt> you can map it to any button combo and enable/disable it in userspace now instead of having to change xorg.conf and restart x
<Adys> sounds saner
<Sarvatt> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<kklimonda> yeah, DontZap option was a nasty hack..
<Adys> thanks a lot :)
 * BUGabundo likes to hear Sarvatt speak! s/he sound so confident
<Adys> might want to leave a note in the alpha release notes
<yoasif_> kklimonda, the crash was old -- and new crashes don't seem to be placing any .crash files into /var/crash -- any ideas?
<kklimonda> yoasif_: in terminal do
<kklimonda> sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: i marked bug 387548 as a duplicate of bug 387036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387548 in ubuntu "Could not display "computer:///"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387036 in gvfs "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387036
<kklimonda> yoasif_: then cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern should print it:
<kklimonda> |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<Sarvatt> ah yeah sounds like your problem when I was looking at it
<yoasif_> kklimonda, yeah it does
<kklimonda> yoasif_: try now..
<yoasif_> kklimonda, no goo
<yoasif_> good*
<kklimonda> yoasif_: if it doesn't work you could try doing it old, hard way..
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: that's a lot of karma for some one so new to LP
<BUGabundo> good job!
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: X dev too ?
<Adys> Sarvatt: works great cheers.
<kklimonda> yoasif_: ulimit -c 1000000000
<kklimonda> yoasif_: transmission
<kklimonda> when it crashes it should leave core file in current folder..
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: any idea why apport doesn't work for yoasif_ ? :/
<Adys> Sarvatt: doesnt seem to last through a x zap though :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I had it happen before to me
<yoasif_> kklimonda, got a core, should i just upload it to a new bug report?
<BUGabundo> once it was the default that would not set
<kklimonda> yoasif_: no
<BUGabundo> but he can manually fire it
<kklimonda> yoasif_: now you need debug packages..
<kklimonda> yoasif_: basically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Sarvatt> it's a checkbox option in system - preferences - keyboard - layout - layout options
<yoasif_> kklimonda, this is ugly heh
<Sarvatt> (terminate x server keyboard shortcut I mean)
<kklimonda> yoasif_: you could upload core and I'll do it
<Adys> Sarvatt: yeah, it gets reset if i restart x the same session i set it in
<Adys> that's prolly a bug
<Sarvatt> looking into some way to transition it so if dontzap is in xorg.conf it'll enable it now
<yoasif_> kklimonda, i'll link you to the report when it's up
<kklimonda> k
<Adys> Sarvatt: I managed to fix the extremely low quality sound I had on usb headphones too. installed pavucontrol and set i/o to both digital (was set to analog)
<Adys> in case anyone gets a similar problem
<Adys> still didnt get my beeps back though
<Sarvatt> ya actually like beeps?
<BUGabundo> Adys: digital works for you ?
<Adys> Yeah
<Adys> BUGabundo: sure
<BUGabundo> I can only use analog
<Adys> What sound device do you use?
<Adys> usb headphones, ..?
<Sarvatt> no idea how to go about routing the beep to a secondary usb sound card..
<Adys> I don't wanna route it :P
<Adys> I like it as it is, crystal mb beep
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: afaik right now you can only manage ONE usb card
<Sarvatt> the beep is a seperate alsa module in the kernel though, i dont know how it would work that way
<Sarvatt> if i'm not mistaken
<Adys> alsa module? uhm
<Adys> its a singletone beep why would alsa want it :P
<Sarvatt> pastebin a dmesg after plugging in the usb headphones?
<Adys> its nothing to do with the headphones
<Adys> I lost it completely
<yoasif> what is the best way to report bugs using usb sound devices (like headsets)?
<Adys> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/d433f3fbe heres a dmesg anyway
<Sarvatt> well your beep is starting up right, getting muted somewhere along the line probably
<yoasif> kklimonda, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/387564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387564 in transmission "transmission: event.c:875: timeout_next: Assertion `tv->tv_usec >= 0' failed." [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> [   10.079767] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> [   10.467931] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input10
<Sarvatt> (thats your usb headphones)
<kklimonda> yoasif: it's fixed
<yoasif> kklimonda, haha ok... you knew about that bug?
<Adys> Sarvatt: it dies before then
<Adys> had the headphones unplugged when i reinstalled, still couldnt get any
<kklimonda> yoasif: It is http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2078, I keep track of transmission bugs.
<yoasif> kklimonda, thanks :)
<kklimonda> yoasif: also bugs that raise assertion errors are ease to remember.
<kklimonda> easy*
<yoasif> hehe...
<Adys> Sarvatt: I got some stuff to do now; ill try to fix this later and ping back if i manage to
<Sarvatt> pace_t_zulu: are you saying the checkbox option for dontzap in the keyboard layout settings doesnt stick, or that the setxkbmap thing I said?
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: what are you referring to?
<Adys> Sarvatt: setxkbmap one
<Sarvatt> oh I'm sorry, got you mixed up with Adys
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: no worries
<Sarvatt> ahh yeah thats intentional
<Adys> why?
<kklimonda> yoasif: don't know when new version is going to be uploaded to KK though. It may take few days.
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I don't see that on my Shortcut
<Sarvatt> i was just saying a temporary way you can change it, you can permenantly set it in system - preferences - keyboard - layout - layout options
<BUGabundo> ohh layout
<BUGabundo> wrong place
<Adys> Oh right
<yoasif> kklimonda, lame, but not a huge deal... i have to file a laptop overheating bug anyway
<Adys> Yeha i switched it there. i thought the terminal command would store the pref
<Sarvatt> sorry, didnt make that clear
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: so it is the "Special  Keys hadnled in a server"?
 * BUGabundo feels ignored by Sarvatt :(
<Sarvatt> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig
<arpu> hello
<arpu> can someone help me boot in karmic alpha2 from ubuntu grub 9.04 ?
<BUGabundo> arpu: hi
<BUGabundo> arpu: that's not clear!
<BUGabundo> do you want to *upgrade* to karmic from jaunty?
<BUGabundo> or do you want to upgrade grub from v1 to v2, while running karmic?
<arpu> BUGabundo: no nothing
<arpu> i have my working installation on /dev/sda3 with jaunty
<arpu> and now i installed kubuntu karmic on /dev/sda4
<BUGabundo> ok
<arpu> and my i changed my grub file from jaunty
<arpu> to
<arpu> http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/30/
<arpu> but after boot i get file not found
<billybigrigger> look in your grub config
<billybigrigger> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<billybigrigger> pastebin that
<billybigrigger> arpu::: ???
<billybigrigger> arpu::: ok?
<arpu> hello billybigrigger
<arpu> my current grub from jaunty ?
<arpu> http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/30/
<arpu> wait
<arpu> billybigrigger: http://paste.railsbox.eu/show/31/
<arpu> and i use efi (macbook)
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> are you using jaunty or karmic?
<arpu> i use jaunty
<billybigrigger> but you want to boot to karmic?
<arpu> but i installed karmic on /dev/sda4
<billybigrigger> and when you select karmic in grub you get what...
<billybigrigger> file not found?
<arpu> abd i would like to boot in karmic with the grub from jaunty
<arpu> yes eroor 15 file not found
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> so you see in your menu.list...
<arpu> :-/
<billybigrigger> title           Ubuntu karmic , kernel 2.6.30-8-generic
<billybigrigger> root            (hd0,3)
<arpu> yes
<arpu> i tested with root and uuid
<billybigrigger> your kernel isnt on hd0.3
<billybigrigger> so you need to change that
<billybigrigger> hold up
<billybigrigger> im trying to find a good resource for you to read
<billybigrigger> your going to need to boot to the grub shell and find your kernel
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: time to write a good wiki page on grub2?
<billybigrigger> so when you get to the list of options, press c i think
<billybigrigger> hehe ill jot that down :P thanks BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> this is so much easier to just do, than to try and explain :P
<arpu> billybigrigger:  i know this commands from grub
<billybigrigger> k you need to get your grub shell
<billybigrigger> are you on the computer? or is it another computer?
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<arpu> billybigrigger:  is this computer :-/
<billybigrigger> find initrd.img-2.6.30-8-generic
<billybigrigger> then it *should* tell you what drive its on, (hdX,X)
<arpu> sudo mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/302c1a70-dbd4-425e-b7f8-298847fb4571 /media/test/
<billybigrigger> no, when you get to your grub shell
<arpu> 302... = (uuid) /dev/sda4
<billybigrigger> grub> find initrd.img-2.6.30-8-generic
<arpu> ahh
<billybigrigger> should tell you what drive its on
<arpu> ok i give it a try
<billybigrigger> hold on 1 sec haha
<billybigrigger> im wrong
<billybigrigger> you need to...
<arpu> i think the path is correct
<billybigrigger> find /grub/stage1
<billybigrigger> err /boot/grub/stage1
<billybigrigger> then enter root (hdX,X) for which ever disk you want to boot
<arpu> (hd0,3) should be ok i think
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> well try it
<billybigrigger> actually that wont work
<billybigrigger> title           Ubuntu karmic , kernel 2.6.30-8-generic
<billybigrigger> root            (hd0,3)
<billybigrigger> as it can't find it on 0,3 to begin with
<billybigrigger> find stage1 will tell you where your root it
<billybigrigger> s/it/is
<billybigrigger> then you need to change it from 0,3 to whatever
<billybigrigger> but my pizza's burning, give it a try and come back if it doesn't work
<arpu> yeahh
<arpu> cu :>
<arpu> thx
<arpu> re
<arpu> billybigrigger: (hd0,2) you see this is my jaunty installation :-/
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> ahh he left
 * BUGabundo cd ~/caminha
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: where would the grub2 wiki page go?
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> just /Grub2
<BUGabundo> sure why not
<BUGabundo> then ping Colin to make it _official_
<BUGabundo> on help.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> night! o/
<billybigrigger> night
<Sarvatt> yosaif: if you want to see if its fixed -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/653167/+listing-archive-extra
<Sarvatt> well as soon as it's published in a minute or two
<Sarvatt> hasn't crashed for me yet, built it about an hour ago and i was lucky to go 15 minutes before
<tgpraveen> does karmic's messaging indicator currently support empathy?
<tgpraveen> also am on jaunty and dual boot with win xp so if I upgrade now to karmic will my win xp get busted due to grub2 mess?
<tgpraveen> ??
<tgpraveen> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<tgpraveen> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tgpraveen> !banshee version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banshee version
<tgpraveen> !telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<tgpraveen>  also am on jaunty and dual boot with win xp so if I upgrade now to karmic will my win xp get busted due to grub2 mess?
<bullgard4> tgpraveen: What is the name of the DEB program package of " karmic's messaging indicator"?
<scizzo-> bullgard4: ?
<tgpraveen> indicator-applet
<tgpraveen> http://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<bullgard4> tgpraveen: Thank you.
<tgpraveen> well no one has replied to my query so have started upgrade to karmic
<tgpraveen> hope it goes well
<tgpraveen> *fingers crossed*
<micahg1> is this the place to talk about papercuts?
<tgpraveen> micahg1: you might
<Adys> Anyone had any problems with pulse+vlc after upgrading?
<micahg1> Are bugs that are already fixed supposed to be paper cuts?
<tgpraveen> if you want to talk with other users and nbot devs
<tgpraveen> micahg1: no. paper cuts are bugs that have yet to be fixed
<micahg1> ok, so bug 187313 was mistakenly marked as a papercut
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in iceweasel "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<micahg1> should I just mark invalid tgpraveen?
<tgpraveen> micahg1: is it only confirmed or is it fixed also?
<micahg1> fixed in ubuntu
<micahg1> confirmed in iceweasel
<RichardWolfVI> hello, Inkscape is segfaulting for me without notice
<tgpraveen> micahg1: mark as invalid
<micahg1> and opensuse
<micahg1> don't know why ubottu did that
<tgpraveen> micahg1: did what?
<micahg1> picked the Confirmed status from a non ubuntu project
<micahg1> tgpraveen: is this text ok? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/196830/
<tgpraveen> micahg1: +1
<micahg1> ok
<micahg1> I didn't even know about this channel :)
<tgpraveen> micahg1: this channel is actually more geared towards users using karmic and not really for development work
<micahg1> ok
<micahg1> well didn't know where to go for the papercuts
<micahg1> I knew it was associated with Karmic and looked for an appropriate channel
<micahg1> so, karmic user support
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<micahg1> tgpraveen: is there a more appropriate channel for the papercuts?  #ubuntu-devel?
<tgpraveen> yes
<micahg1> ok :)
<micahg1> will note for the future
<micahg1> thanks for your help anyways tgpraveen
<tgpraveen> micahg1: you are welcome
<tgpraveen> !
<Machtin> hey guys..
<tgpraveen> hey
<Machtin> i just noticed: kubuntu asks me for my luks-passphrase when i boot.. (i boot with splash screen or whatever it's called).. so when i type the passphrase.. it's displayed as ****..
<Machtin> instead of not displaying anything.. like i know it from.. entering your root-pass for example
<Machtin> however.. when i go to tty7 while booting, i can read my passphrase unencrypted
<Machtin> just like i would have typed it in there
<Machtin> i mean.. after entering it
<Machtin> in my opinion, that's a security bug
<RAOF> That sounds pretty bad, yes.
<RAOF> File a bug; usplash will be the package you're after.
<Machtin> just ran it
<Machtin> hope that was good?
<RAOF> Ah, no.  I meant file a bug _against_ the usplash package.
<RAOF> Running "ubuntu-bug -p usplash" will start doing what you should do.
<Machtin> ah, i see
<Machtin> thanks
<RAOF> Follow the Launchpad prompts :)
<Machtin> uhm.. meanwhile.. should i remove "splash" from the menu.lst?
<RAOF> That will stop the splash screen, yes.
<RAOF> How long can you read your passphrase for?
<Machtin> RAOF: can't tell..
<Machtin> i can't continue booting when i switch to ctrl+alt+f7
<Machtin> just came to my mind that i already saw this bug once.. therefore i tried again
<RAOF> Sorry... do you switch to VT7 (with ctrl+alt+f7) and then type your passphrase?
<RAOF> Or have you entered your passphrase and then hit ctrl+alt+f7?
<Machtin> the latter
<RAOF> Ubuntu should continue to boot in that case.
<Machtin> i think i didn't hit enter after entering it, though
<RAOF> Ah.  Then you'd need to go back to VT6 (I think that's where usplash goes) and hit enter :)
<Machtin> oh, k
<Machtin> didn't know
<Machtin> well, filed a bug.. which is private for now :o
<Machtin> and now i've gotta go, need to attend a lecture..
<Machtin> later! and thanks!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, opposite problem:  machines won't turn off the backlights (and will turn them back on after a delay if I xset dpms force off)
<BUGabundo> guud day
<BUGabundo> cwillu: hi
<BUGabundo> cwillu: humm backgroud context?
<cwillu> you poked me about a bug yesterday
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> but that was _yesterday_
<cwillu> and I actually had the opposite problem :p
<BUGabundo> I can't expect me to remember :)
<BUGabundo> ahh right
<BUGabundo> the monitor diming/power
<BUGabundo> yes, yours was my bug too
<BUGabundo> haven't got it on karmic yet
<BUGabundo> get a new (or old) one now: movies/flash playing still DIM the screen
<BUGabundo> :(
<christophsturm> the xorg intel driver in karmic crashes on my x200s as soon as the display is turned off.
<RichardWolfVI> hello, Inkscape is segfaulting unexpectedly for no apparent reason
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: install the debug symbols and run it on gdb
<BUGabundo> !debuging
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debuging
<BUGabundo> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: ^^^
<RichardWolfVI> OK, I'm updating the repos to get the debug symbols
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: shouldn't apport jump in and send a report?
<BUGabundo> I still think its no enabled
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it should be..
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you confirm with pitti?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: so it isn't enabled until later?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> I believe it should be around A2
<BUGabundo> but maybe they are going with A3 ?
<BUGabundo> to only get more suitable bugs?
<BUGabundo> I have to run, so please ask pitti
 * BUGabundo bbl
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RichardWolfVI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/196979/
<RichardWolfVI> got this output
<hateball> I've got a Samsung N120 with a realtek 8192 wireless chipset that doesnt work in Karmic. Any advice where to start looking?
<RichardWolfVI> hateball: is the wireless chipset onboard or USB?
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: It's a netbook, and it's onboard... I get the chipset info with lspci
<RichardWolfVI> what's the specific output for the device?
<RichardWolfVI> hateball: The lspci output, I mean
<RichardWolfVI> with the identifier
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<RichardWolfVI> use lspci -nn
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8192] (rev 01)
<RichardWolfVI> hateball: Iguess the safest bet would be installing ndiswrapper
<RichardWolfVI> *I guess
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: Well yeah. I'm just wondering if I could bugreport it somewhere and there would be a native module for it :)
<RichardWolfVI> hateball: Maybe you can request it, but it's not a bug per se
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: True enough. I just dont know the routine around these things. ie do I join the kernel mailing list and bug them, or what?
<RichardWolfVI> I think you may just add a request in Launchpad
<RichardWolfVI> but since it's a Kernel request you may join the Kernel mailing list as well
<hateball> Hmm, reading the forums suggest that it does work in 9.04 tho
<RichardWolfVI> be sure to install
<RichardWolfVI> linux-restricted-modules and linux-backports-modules
<hateball> Yeah, those packages are currently b0rked tho :D
<RichardWolfVI> hmm?
<RichardWolfVI> In Karmic?
<hateball> Oh, only backports modules was... yep in karmic
<RichardWolfVI> hateball: I got them right here :/
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: aptitude screams and shakes it fist at me if I try grabbing it
<RichardWolfVI> update again, I had the issue for a while, but it now seems solved
<hateball> might be my mirror isnt up to date then
<RichardWolfVI> maybe :/
<RichardWolfVI> OK, I have to leave, try with those packages installed.
<hateball> hah, now it worked. I tried like 15 minutes ago
<hateball> RichardWolfVI: alright, take care :)
<oldman_> fontconfig-config query on karmic
<oldman_> we seem to have clashing /etc/fonts/conf.d/45-latin.conf vs /etc/fonts/conf.d/60-latin.conf
<oldman_> and so ~/.fonts.conf has no power to remap fonts anymore
<oldman_> it used to override 45-latin.conf find (as its 50-user.conf) but is now overriden itself by 60-latin.conf (which similarly overrides 40-latin.conf)
<oldman_> anyhow, i'll raise an ubuntu-bug for it
<oldman_> fwiw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/387848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387848 in fontconfig "fontconfig-config 45-latin.conf and ~/.fonts.conf overriden by new 60-latin.conf" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> Broadcom is the hell :( they really can't make descent drivers it seems :(
<timing> Is there an irc channel where I can talk to driver developers for built-in 3G modems?
<timing> I really want to put ubuntu on my acer aspire onewith 3G
<timing> there is linpus on it now
<joaopinto> timing, you could test drive the alhpa 2 live cd, and open a bug report if your card does not work
<RobertF> Hello
<RobertF> I installed 9.10 (alpha2)...
<RobertF> frederic is not in the sudoers file.. the incident will be reported
<dupondje> read the error ?
<dupondje> and u know whats wrong ? :)
<RobertF> i can't edit /etc/sudoers. The message is "frederic is not in the sudoers file"
<joaopinto> RobertF, was tha user created by the installer ?
<joaopinto> or was you ?
<RobertF> joaopinto: frederic
<joaopinto> RobertF, was the frederic user you set during install, or was it created by you manually after the install ?
<RobertF> joaopinto: the user has been created during the installed
<joaopinto> RobertF, maybe you removed yourself from the admin group ?
<RobertF> i can't edit /etc/group & /etc/admin
<dupondje> RobertF: do: groups frederic
<RobertF> dupondje: it's done.
<RobertF> dupondje: the problem is always the same
<RobertF> dupondje: is it a bug?
<dupondje> gimme output of it :)
<little> i use karmic, j can  i run a distro from GRUB2?
<dupondje> little: and now a understandable sentence plz :)
<joaopinto> lol
<RobertF> is it a bug?
<dupondje> RobertF: gimme output of groups frederic ...
<joaopinto> RobertF, first you need to understand how  group and sudo works, please follow dupondje suggestion
<little> grub2 can start any linux distro
<joaopinto> little, you mean, you have installed grub2 and want to start another linux distro installed on another partition ?
<joaopinto> I remember seeing something on the release notes about that
<little> no , j want to play it from grub2, not from the partition, by livecd
<Pici> grub2 is not being installed if you do an upgrade, only if you do a fresh install of Karmic
<little> j use already grub2
<RobertF> joaopinto: i did it but the problem is always the same
<dupondje> RobertF: I need the OUTPUT
<dupondje> Copy / PASTE ?
<dupondje> some people should first do a quiz before being able to get an Alpha release :P
<joaopinto> :P
<RobertF> dupondje: the output is frederic is not in the sudoers file.. the incident will be reported
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<joaopinto> RobertF, that output of the groups command !
<joaopinto> RobertF, I am sorry to inform you that you are not qualified to use an alpha version
<RobertF> joaopinto: groups frederic ==> frederic : frederic (output)
<dupondje> RobertF: finally, well you should be in 'admins' group to be able to use sudo
<dupondje> you aren't (either because you deleted yourself or because of a bug)
<dupondje> boot into recover mode, get root, add frederic to admins group & enjoy
<aemyr> Upgrade to kk worked perfectly, even grub2. mb is gigabyte p35-ds4 rev 1.0 ; bios version: F13. Thanks for a great dev. version so far
<RobertF> dupondje: dupondje i think, it's a bug
<RobertF> dupondje: it's not working..
<RobertF> i added frederic in groups root:frederic or adm:frederic (the problem is the same)
<RobertF> i'll try later.. i must to go out
<dupondje> noobs :(
<charlie-tca> we all were once
<dupondje> true :p
<aemyr> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<little> is ubuntu going to be sell on netbook
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> do you guys know how to test empathy 2.27.3?
<frandavid100> the newest version in the ppa seems to be .2
<tgpraveen1> frandavid100: people are working on making the
<tgpraveen1> .3 version
<tgpraveen1> available if you can wait a day or maybe less
<tgpraveen1> else come on #telepathy and ask
<tgpraveen1> to compile from git
<frandavid100> sure, its only it said in planet ubuntu that it was available in the ppa
<frandavid100> so I got kinda confused
<frandavid100> I got no problem waiting
<frandavid100> thanks :)
<tgpraveen1> frandavid100: read that post too it seems it is incorrect
<frandavid100> certainly
<tgpraveen1> anybody know if there si a ppa for gnome shell?
<frandavid100> looked for that the other day, couldn't find any
<tgpraveen1> yeah me too can't find it
<tgpraveen1> darn wanted to see how it was doing
<tgpraveen1> :-(
<frandavid100> I guess it'll appear in karmic repos at some point
<frandavid100> I did install it once though
<frandavid100> it really isn't difficult
<frandavid100> if you just wanna check it out, you could give it a shot
<frandavid100> wow, I just realised ekiga isn't installed by default anymore
<tgpraveen1> frandavid100: yay! I never did like ekiga.
<frandavid100> I wanted to
<frandavid100> but I never gave it use
<stormy2k> Hello everyone. Has anyone else problems with installing the package "sun-java6-doc"?
<tgpraveen1> frandavid100: so is empathy the default now?
<Twigathy> http://blogs.computerworld.com/linux_2_6_30s_best_five_features <-- FS-Cache is relevent to my interests c_c
<ripps> Does anybody have any bluetooth issues with 2.6.30?
<tgpraveen1> for me bluetooth has not worked since intrepid it worked on hardy though
<tgpraveen1> and using hardy kernel+intrepid also it worked
<tgpraveen1> :-(
<ripps> Well, technically, I'm using jaunty, but I'm using the 2.6.30 mainline kernel, and my kensinton micro usb bluetooth dongle doesn't work with it. it works with 2.6.29 and earlier, so I was wondering if i was because I was using 2.6.30 with jaunty...
<yoasif> can someone please confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frozen-bubble/+bug/386104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386104 in libsdl1.2 "[karmic] skipping audio when using libsdl1.2debian-alsa" [Undecided,New]
<frandavid100> do you guys know if empathy has an IRC channel?
<tgpraveen1> frandavid100: #telepathy
<frandavid100> thanks a lot man
<maxb> That was a bit peculiar - gnome-screensaver didn't want to relinquish its hold, hanging with a plain black screen with a flickering mouse pointer - I had to kill it from another VT
<ripps> So... nobody else has any bluetooth issues with kernel 2.6.30
<tgpraveen1> hi anybody using
<tgpraveen1> banshee here
<tgpraveen1> I am on 1.5
<tgpraveen1> and the context pane is grayed out
<tgpraveen1> I want to use this any idea?
<tgpraveen1> any body is using it properly?
<billybigrigger> version 1.4.3-5 in the repos
<billybigrigger> where'd you get 1.5?
<tgpraveen1> unstable ppa
<legodude> just upgraded to alpha2, is X slow for everyone?
<legodude> like most redraws are ~100x slower than jaunty
<legodude> this is with and without compositing enabled
<legodude> and my uvc cam stopped working :(
<legodude> oh yeah, and X is often maxing out one cpu
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<dupondje> yelp broken for everybody ?
<dupondje> :)
<billybigrigger> broken as in how?
<billybigrigger> as in won't run
<billybigrigger> ya
<dupondje> yep, segfaults
<billybigrigger> :P are you filling a bug?
<billybigrigger> ill subscribe and upload my report if you have one open
<dupondje> If isn't doesn't exist yet :D
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/382119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382119 in yelp "yelp segfault" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dupondje> already existing :P
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> ill append my report to it
<kklimonda> hmm... what was a procedure to get a list of packages that are newer than version in official repository?
<iizarianW> okay vbscript is fucking gay
<iizarianW> javascript is more powerful than that shit
<iizarianW> oops im sorry wrong channel window :D
<dupondje> apporting :P
<dupondje> lets make launchpad goes overflow :D
<dupondje> to much bugs :D
<billybigrigger> there
<dupondje> added mine also
<dupondje> bugggyyyy :D
<dupondje> and after 2 weeks
<dupondje> audacious-plugins is still not merged :(
<dupondje> ffs
<BUGabundo> iizarianW: I know it was an accident! but please try to be careful with you language!
<dupondje> we still have to many bugs ! :D
<dupondje> lets hope my network driver gets fixed also :p
<dupondje> Broadcom is getting pissed off :) 2 bugs in 1 week :P
<iizarianW> BUGabundo yes i was think i was focused in on a private channel. Don't really want to blurt things out in public :/
<iizarianW> thinking*
<virtuald> something got stuck, mouse clicks are ignored and i can't alt-tab
<virtuald> how annoying
<virtuald> hah
<virtuald> right clicks works though, but it's still stuck
<virtuald> wheel doesn't work either
<virtuald> what am i gonna do
<BUGabundo> virtuald: dead compiz ?
<BUGabundo> jump to a TTY?
<virtuald> no
<virtuald> tty-jumping didn't work either :>
<virtuald> tried that
<virtuald> i mean, it didn't unstick it
<virtuald> but i can switch to a tty
<virtuald> right clicks stopped working now
<billybigrigger> notebook?
<virtuald> nope
<billybigrigger> recent updates?
 * BUGabundo forgot to update today
<billybigrigger> me to
<virtuald> it's happened before
<virtuald> but i did update some hours ago
<virtuald> btw i'm running graphics drivers from the radeon-kms ppa so it might have to do with that
<virtuald> new gtk2 package
 * BUGabundo runs UM
<billybigrigger> a few new gtk packages
<BUGabundo> you call 110MiBs little ??
<DanaG> my international keybaord layout stopped working
<billybigrigger> who?
<DanaG> so now I can't use international characters.
<BUGabundo> damn... its 1/3 rd of the OS
<BUGabundo> DanaG: lots of changes to it
<DanaG> I
<BUGabundo> maybe you got caught in the midle ground
<DanaG> I'm using the xinput2 ppa, by the way.
<billybigrigger> errrrr
<billybigrigger> someone want to talk a look in their syslog
<billybigrigger> and compared to mine
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/f7cd270ec
<billybigrigger> mine is chalk full of these I/O errors....
<billybigrigger> Jun 16 15:43:30 cabo kernel: [410430.805537] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> Jun 16 15:43:43 cabo kernel: [410443.013250] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> Jun 16 15:43:55 cabo kernel: [410455.217499] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> every few seconds, maybe because i don't have an fd0???
 * BUGabundo checking
<BUGabundo> nothing even close to that
<BUGabundo> laptop btw
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> /dev/fd0 exists....
<virtuald> is DeviceKit the new name for hal?
<billybigrigger> i just don't have a floppy drive on this machine
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> "hal" (which is going to be deprecated soon) to "DeviceKit-power" and "udev-extras".
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> why?
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> [   21.248543] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> [   33.424762] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> [   33.424765] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<billybigrigger> [   45.601822] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<billybigrigger> im getting those in my dmesg aswell
<billybigrigger> [    2.269476] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<billybigrigger> wierd, i don't have a fdd
<billybigrigger> hence my I/O errors :P
<billybigrigger> is it possible to find out when a package on my system was last updated?
<maxb> billybigrigger: LP 384469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384469 in devicekit "constantly polls floppy drive" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384469
<billybigrigger> devkit-disks-daemon seems to be the culprit of my problem
<DanaG> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=10978&start=30
<DanaG> yargh!
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> thanks maxb
<DanaG> http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=95000
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 95000 in framework "Locally saved file is opened in read only mode" [Defect,Closed: duplicate]
<billybigrigger> poop on OO.o
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's an old bug!
<BUGabundo> I filed onejust like that 6 months ago
<DanaG> well, I'm getting some "insufficient user rights" issue.
<DanaG> Trying to save to a file I know damn well I have rights to.
<DanaG> Oh, and openoffice just plain crashed, this time.
<DanaG> failed to run apport-collect as root... failed to copy xauth file.
<robin0800> billybigrigger, Look atfstab and rem fd0 and blacklist .conf and add floppy driver
<DanaG> rem fd0 andblacklist.conf?
<DanaG> er, rather:
<DanaG> comment out fd0, and make a NEW modprobe.d file of some sort.
<DanaG> like, blacklist-floppy.conf
<billybigrigger> oops
<billybigrigger> :D
<DanaG> Firefox is also telling me it has no space to write temp files.
<DanaG> Yet, / is not full.
<DanaG> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<DanaG> /dev/sda6             9.5G  8.5G  576M  94% /
<billybigrigger> how bout your home?
<billybigrigger> after blacklisting floppy i should run sudo update-initramfs -u
<billybigrigger> correct?
<robin0800> billybigrigger, yes and first sudo depmod -ae
<billybigrigger> whoops :P
<DanaG> document is open for writing by (unknown user)
<DanaG> wtf?\
<billybigrigger> robin0800::: still getting those IO errors
<billybigrigger> can i not avoid a reboot here somehow?
<robin0800> billybigrigger, Reboot
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -r floppy
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> :P
<DanaG> try that?
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo modprobe -r floppy
<billybigrigger> FATAL: Module floppy is in use.
<DanaG> fuser -v /dev/fd0
<billybigrigger> returns nothing sudo fuser doesn't either
<DanaG> odd.
<virtuald> weird, i can select text in one gnome terminal and type in the other, but not switch apps
<billybigrigger> and floppy module is still in use
<virtuald> i can even paste and scroll in the other gnome-terminal, but not switch tabs
<DanaG> error saving the document: file could not be opened.
<DanaG> wtf?
<billybigrigger> gnome-terminal supports tabs now??!?!!?
<virtuald> btw, irc is in one of ther terminals
<virtuald> billybigrigger: since ages
<billybigrigger> i've been using a kde term, yakuake :P
<virtuald> ok
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: does it since forever?
 * billybigrigger crosses fingers
<billybigrigger> well hopefully i make it back
<DanaG> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2d46cd00
<DanaG> there's my /tmp
<DanaG> oh, /tmp wasn't mounted... wtf?
<DanaG> great... now it's telling me my password is WRONG.
<billybigrigger> what auto-mounts raid devices on boot? every time i boot i get this error from fsck http://pastebin.com/f641085bc
<billybigrigger> i can manually create the array no problems after i login with sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<billybigrigger> and then mounting /dev/md0
<virtuald> i figure it's gksu that stuck
<billybigrigger> that wasn't directed towards me was it
<virtuald> no iM talking to myself
<cwillu> BUGabundo, do me a favour:  print preview something using 6 pages per sheet and page ordering top-to-bottom,left-to-right, and tell me if it does it top to bottom, or bottom-to-top
<DanaG> ugh, this 1280x1024 screen has so very tiny screen real estate.
<DanaG> I'm used to my nice, big 1920x1200.
<cwillu> DanaG, increase the dpi :p
<billybigrigger> virtuald::: gksu? isn't that used to run GTK apps as superuser?
<virtuald> yes
<BUGabundo> cwillu: can you serve that in two plates, please!
<virtuald> but i ran it from the terminal
<DanaG> 1280x1024 is a rather STUPID resolution, anyway.
<virtuald> and pressed ctrl-z and then bg 1 to put it in the background
<DanaG> I mean, 5:4?  wtf were they thinking?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you know how you can print something so that several pages fit on each sheet?
<billybigrigger> virtuald::: so, as i said, that wasn't directed towards me was it
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I should know
<BUGabundo> flooding gedit now
<BUGabundo> humm gedit only goes up to 2x2 cwillu
<cwillu> try it in evince
 * BUGabundo open Ubuntu Pocket book
<virtuald> billybigrigger: no like i said, i'm talking to myself. (or anyone interested)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, oh, you're looking at a different buttobn
<cwillu> and gedit doesn't give a proper print preview
<billybigrigger> virtuald::: sorry thought you were joking :P
<virtuald> :>
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I am?
<BUGabundo> im looking at the one *before* printing
<cwillu> it's a tab in the print dialog itself
<cwillu> page setup
<virtuald> were does upstart put stuff that used to be in /etc/init.d/?
<cwillu> virtuald, /etc/events.d, but almost everything is still in /etc/init.d
<DanaG> event.d
<DanaG> not plural.  = t
<DanaG> =P
<virtuald> ok
 * cwillu smacks DanaG with a stick :p
 * DanaG smacks cwillu with a funnoodle.
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I'm lost
<DanaG> =P
<BUGabundo> see no such thing
<BUGabundo> and you are not using my nick so I'm lost in the chat too
<BUGabundo> cwillu: page setup only has format and paper size
<cwillu> BUGabundo, when you print something, you see the page setup tab?
<cwillu> ood
<BUGabundo> cwillu: is it print setup or page setup?
 * kklimonda pokes BUGabundo 
<cwillu> file | print...
<cwillu> and then page setup
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: sorry! I said I was a lot busy
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo :p
<BUGabundo> be right with you , as soon as I close 8 other IMs
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you did? It sounded like "I'm waiting for pidgin to restart" ;)
<kklimonda> :D
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ok see it
<DanaG> damnit, now I can't change any of my settings -- they don't change!
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: that was away long agio
<BUGabundo> cwillu: 6x6?
<BUGabundo> err 3x3 ?
<BUGabundo> I can't do math
<BUGabundo> cwillu: 3x2 ?
<DanaG> Damnit, 86 DPI... how pathetic.
<cwillu> 6 up, 3x2
<cwillu> and set the columns so you'd read it as if there were 3 columns
<cwillu> 135
<cwillu> 246
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> top bot, lef righ
<BUGabundo> next cwillu?
<cwillu> first: does the print preview actually show that layout?
 * BUGabundo processing 170 pages
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> its rotated
<BUGabundo> but looks like it is :
<BUGabundo> 2 4 6
<BUGabundo> 1 3 5
<cwillu> okay, next, is the first page of the file showing up in the right spot?
<BUGabundo> need to zoom in
<cwillu> nope
<cwillu> that's evince or a different viewer?
<BUGabundo> cover is on Left top corner
<cwillu> so, upside down from what you asked it to do, basically?
<cwillu> that's what I'm seeing too, but only on 2x3
<BUGabundo> cwillu: evidence
<BUGabundo> yeah pages number confirm wrong order
<BUGabundo> BUT its side ways
<BUGabundo> not top botom view mode
<DanaG> If I wanted a 147 DPI desktop LCD.... I'd have to pay a total of around 700 bucks.
<DanaG> Essentially, I'd have to buy a LAPTOP lcd and a controller card.
<cwillu> BUGabundo, landscape is correct for that layout
<cwillu> but the ordering is wrong
<BUGabundo> cwillu: 2 pages is ok
<BUGabundo> testing 16
<BUGabundo> seem okaish
<BUGabundo> cwillu: file a bug, upstream it, sub me
 * BUGabundo closes evidence and goes looking at kklimonda log
<DanaG> wtf... firefox is giving me an "out of space to save .part file" error even BEFORE asking me where to save the file!
<cwillu> DanaG, it starts the download immediately
<cwillu> like anything else you would click on (remember that the server is already sending the content, otherwise firefox wouldn't even know yet that it's a content type that it normally downloads to disk rather than simply viewing)
<cwillu> so unless the browser is going to make a second request to get the pieces that it dropped, it has to save them somewhere
<cwillu> BUGabundo, looks like it just doesn't respect the layout options at all in 6up mode
<BUGabundo> cwillu: yes. bug non the less
<cwillu> yes, but the one bug hadn't been reported, while the other bug already has two dupes :p
<joaopinto> DanaG, doesn't firefox starts downloading in advance ?
<joaopinto> ops, cwillu already told that
<virtuald> x and gnome suddenly accept my clicks. and the world rejoice.
<BUGabundo> cwillu: what other?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: it used to
<cwillu> BUGabundo, other phrasing
<cwillu> BUGabundo, just giving you the play by play, don't mind me :p
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-17
<cwillu> BUGabundo, bug #388189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388189 in ubuntu "When printing 6 sheets per page, the selected layout is not respected." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388189
<cwillu> Other bugs were similar but turned out to be different
<BUGabundo> cwillu: thanks
<billybigrigger> did anyone else have raid problems with upgrading to karmic? like after upgrading my disk UUID's got all mixed up, causing grub2 to not be able to find my root, and fstab couldnt mount my array because fstab had the wrong uuid
<billybigrigger> sweet
<billybigrigger> webcam works out of the box with karmic/cheese now :P
<billybigrigger> no audio though :(
<BUGabundo> ahah
<billybigrigger> ooh deluge crash :P
<BUGabundo> what's new?
<maxb> I had a variety of raid-related issues with karmic, yes
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: maybe due to the new gtk2.0 update today
<billybigrigger> Jun 16 17:53:56 cabo kernel: [ 2035.299715] deluge[6739]: segfault at fffffffff8004040 ip 00007f6617818e59 sp 00007ffff610d010 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1702.0[7f6617763000+43e000]
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: gdb it
<billybigrigger> eh?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<maxb> or rather, first install ddebs, then gdb it
<BUGabundo> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<billybigrigger> laugh all you want
<BUGabundo> maxb: for some cases, plain gdb can be helpful
<billybigrigger> :P im new to +1
<BUGabundo> not as much as full libs but it help
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: so were we all at some point
<BUGabundo> one year ago, I would have done the same you did!
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: feel free to handbrake me any time you see fit
<billybigrigger> giver
<BUGabundo> any time it is possible, I'll throw you a bone ^W link
<billybigrigger> im reading so your making fun of my lack of knowledge doesn't bother me :P
<BUGabundo> I did NOT make fun of you or your lack of knowlage
<BUGabundo> I don't know everything... damn I know nothing... really
<billybigrigger> so your "gdb" comment refers to G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals deluge
<cwillu> billybigrigger, he gets to ragging on your too bad, just ask him about the time he asked me to sponsor him ;p
<billybigrigger> eh?
<billybigrigger> trying to get deluge to crash
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not sponsor! testify!
<billybigrigger> heh
<BUGabundo> I'm the new kid on the block... I know nothing. eager to learn
<BUGabundo> and then babel all I've read like I'm a Wizard
<billybigrigger> muahaha
<BUGabundo> I do a very good job as a BOT with IA
<billybigrigger> ok, whats a trap?
<billybigrigger> running gdb on deluge it triggered apport
<BUGabundo> oops
<billybigrigger> and syslog is showing trap
<BUGabundo> that shoult NOT happen
<billybigrigger> not segfault
<billybigrigger> so i should not report this then?
<billybigrigger> Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_sortable_set_sort_column_id: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SORTABLE (sortable)' failed
<billybigrigger> aborting...
<billybigrigger> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> wait a few hours
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> could be package instability
<billybigrigger> can i ask why?
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> you don't think it has anything to do with the new gtk2.0 updates?
<BUGabundo> I've seen it happen in the past
<BUGabundo> no need to bug devs with stuff that goes way *before* they manage to read their bug mial
<billybigrigger> sounds good
<billybigrigger> maybe ill go work on that grub2 wiki page :P
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> still not done?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> a guy from the ubuntu-doc-fr team said i could translate their wiki page
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/196979/ Inkscape segafault
<billybigrigger> but i don't know how comfortable i feel copy/pasting their page
<billybigrigger> but it is written nice, but google translation doesn't do a great job and i don't know french soo...
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: I know I sound like a bot, but I'm not one!
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: what is that for?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: are they already updated for Grub2??
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: Earlier today, you asked me for running GDB on Inkscape
<RichardWolfVI> about 15 hours ago
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: its older, talks about installing on 8.04/8.10/9.04
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: no use for us now, is it ?
<billybigrigger> nope
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: I did?? I have the worse memory, believe me!
<billybigrigger> so i was thinking of writing a whole new one for karmic
<billybigrigger> just don't know where to stary
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<billybigrigger> start
<BUGabundo> you still need a few extra debug libs
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: HEAD /sarcasm
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: libglib2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: now install the -debsym of that paackage
<billybigrigger> i need food
<billybigrigger> bbl
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> its 1:30 am here
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: OK, installed
<RichardWolfVI> now what?
<BUGabundo> run it again on gdb
<BUGabundo> and check for the next lib that is missing
<BUGabundo> and repeat it all
<BUGabundo> until you find what is causing the crash
<RichardWolfVI> OK
<DanaG> heh, if you accidentally have nouveau kms load, thus preventing nvidia from starting..... then failsafe-X comes on top and wrecks it with VESA.
<DanaG> So, it renders your consoles unusable.
<DanaG> Might be good to have failsafe-X use fbdev instead of vesa, if KMS is in use.
<BUGabundo> $ sudo echo snoozzz | /proc/cpuinfo
<DanaG> huh?  that makes no sense.
<BUGabundo> see how much I need to go to bed?
<BUGabundo> see you tommorow
<RichardWolfVI> Inkscape segafaults unsexpectedly, GDB output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197399/
<ghindo> Partial upgrades aren't advisable, correct?
<Sarvatt> ghindo: if its hotkey-setup you're referring to  its ok to let it go
<ghindo> Sarvatt: Let it go as in, skip it for now?
<Sarvatt> let it delete it :)
<ghindo> Thanks :)
<DanaG> argh, what the hell?  I middle-scroll (i.e. two-finger scroll)... and my cursor randomly teleports to the lower-right corner of the screen.
<DanaG> OUCH!  I opened "ear candy"... and it just BLASTED me.
<DanaG> It cranked my volume ALL THE WAY UP!
<DanaG> and it KEEPS doing it.
<DanaG> Okay, that app is a miserable failure.  It keeps turning my volume up.  and up.  and up.
<FFForever> how do i turn down my screen brightness?
<FFForever> my function + f7 does not work =(
<msl> xset dpms force suspend   :)
<msl> Of course, then it isn't useful... :)
<FFForever> ...
<FFForever> ...
<cwillu> msl, xset dpms force off will just turn off the backlight, if you insist on giving only half-useful advice :p
<cwillu> DanaG, complaining about earcandy taking over your volume settings is like complaining about a tiling window manager moving all of your windows around
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> does the nvidia graphic driver 173.14.xx works on karmic please?
<RichardWolfVI> zniavre: Is it in the repo?
<zniavre> 173.14.16 yes they are, but with vbox it seems to does not work
<RichardWolfVI> it should work
<RichardWolfVI> ¿how so?
<zniavre> 180 works 173 no
<zniavre> and i can't install them with 2.6.30 kernel on jaunty so i guess there is something wrong
<RichardWolfVI> What do you mean with that it doesn't work with vbox
<zniavre> it 's possible to install them
<zniavre> 180 at least
<zniavre> 173 make an error about nvidia.ko
<RichardWolfVI> Explain better, please
<RichardWolfVI> what it as to do with vbox?
<zniavre> sorry im french english is a bit difficult for me
<tgpraveen> maybe there is a ubuntu-fr
<zniavre> im asking here for karmic
<RichardWolfVI> well, explain step by step what are you trying to do
<zniavre> 173 failed to install on karmic (vbox) but 180 can
<zniavre> 173 failed to install on jaunty 2.6.30 kernel
<zniavre> i was wondering if 173 are ready yet to be installed on 2.6.30
<zniavre> this is understandable ?
<RichardWolfVI> I thought that one should stick to the vbox driver in vbox
<zniavre> vbox is not the worry i do not want to use those driver but just checking if they can be installed
<zniavre> vbox can't use them by the way
<RichardWolfVI> you just can't use other video drivers in the VM
<RichardWolfVI> you're virtualizing your graphics card
<zniavre> No
<zniavre> sorry i guess im unable to be clear you still stuck on vbox
<RichardWolfVI> you must use the vbox video driver, other drivers are not well suited
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> well why 180 can install without error when 173 failed  ? (i still instist i do not want to use those drivers on vbox but just try the instalation process)
<RichardWolfVI> zniavre: Maybe they have simplier means for a VESA fallback
<zniavre> RichardWolfVI,  do you hav nvidia legacy graphic card who can only use this driver (173) ?
<RichardWolfVI> zniavre: No
<zniavre> ok
<RichardWolfVI> what's the output of glxinfo under the 180 driver?
<zniavre> but i do not use his driver anyway !
<zniavre> i can't
<zniavre> i just want to install it
<zniavre> 173 in fact
<RichardWolfVI> you say the 180 driver works
<RichardWolfVI> I want to know what's the glxinfo output under it
<zniavre> sorry for my english > i said works but the good sentence must be > 180 can be installed
<zniavre> i never started those driver i m quite  sure it's impossible
<RichardWolfVI> So just stick to the vbox driver
 * zniavre is crying
<RichardWolfVI> the nvidia drivers won't work
<zniavre> I know this !!!
<RichardWolfVI> because under vbox, the video device is a virtual one
<zniavre> i do not want to use them
<RichardWolfVI> not the one you actually have
<zniavre> you do not want to understand or im unable to be clear ?
<zniavre> i just want to check the installation process
<zniavre> i do not want to use them
<RichardWolfVI> zniavre: You want to intall divers that won't work, that's what I understand
<zniavre> yes !!!
<zniavre> :o)
<RichardWolfVI> They won't work, period.
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> i DO NOT want to use it
<zniavre> anyway sorry to disturb
<zniavre> i will come back later
<zniavre> thank you RichardWolfVI
<exco> is there a known problem with Atom 330 boards (after some seconds the system freezes)
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....
<m_tadeu> i'm unable to regulate the screen brightness with the keyboard, but using the power manager software works fine
<cwillu> m_tadeu, check the release notes, there was something relevant to that I believe
<m_tadeu> as I see, I should install devicekit-power, right?
<coz_> in the last few versions  ... i use scsi drivers... booting always fell back to initramfs   where I had to type exit and then edit /boot/grup/menu.lst and insert  rootdelay=40   is this going to be fixed in karmic?
<kklimonda> coz_: have you reported it or Do you have a bug number?
<coz_> kklimonda,  well I have reported this for that last three versions of ubuntu   but I guess I can do it this time if I try karmic   .. I havent installed it yet  and wanted to know if this was fixed or going to be
<kklimonda> coz_: It would be easier to just follow bug, if someone is working on that there will be a comment.
<coz_> kklimonda,  ok thanks
<m_tadeu> is the devicekit-power configurable in any way?
<tgpraveen> does anybody know if the proprietary nvidia drivers support kms or not?
<tgpraveen> because for 2.6.31 kernel intel and ati do support it and novoeu nvidia will not support till 2.6.32 or 33
<tgpraveen> so does the propreitary one support it or will nvidia users like me suffer in karmic with poor performance?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<yoasif> anyone having trouble connecting to gtalk on empathy?
<robin0800> yoasif, empathy has just been updated
<yoasif> robin0800, will try the update
<Kuaera> All of KDE4's settings were lost with the latest Qt updates in Koala, and refuse to be reset. I do note that I have a ~/.kde directory and no ~/.kde4, so I presume the fix for this is easy, but I wanted to make others aware of this problem if it appears.
<dupondje> Is there any ETA on when new Nvidia drivers get into Karmic ? ;)
<tgpraveen> dupondje: would they support KMS?
<dupondje> KMS ?
<PolitikerALT> =Kernel mode setting, AFIK
<billybigrigger> which new drivers?
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: closed drivers won't support KMS
<kklimonda> at least last time I've checked developers said that they won't support it
<dupondje> billybigrigger: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.14.html
<dupondje> those ?
<billybigrigger> holy man, im out to lunch
<billybigrigger> whats the latest in the repos?
<billybigrigger> im running 180.60
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: then what happens to users like me on nvidia card on karmic?
<tgpraveen> coz novuoe won't have KMS by time of karmic
<tgpraveen> so I will have a bad experience on karmic?
<tgpraveen> :-(
<tgpraveen> like this time intel users had?
<billybigrigger> i don't know
<billybigrigger> im so far behind on graphics drivers
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: no - it will be the same as now
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: but that measn I won't be able to have things like fast boot, nice suspend resume etc?
<kklimonda> well, you will have fast boot as it's not really dependent on kms afaik.
<kklimonda> but yes, your screen will flicker because of mode change when you suspend/resume
<kklimonda> etc.
<tgpraveen> hmmm... well if it aint gonna be degrade from jaunty then I will be happy as in karmic +1 we will have kms support in the oss driver
<maxb> Does anyone have any nice way to run without the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and not have update-manager "helpfully" reinstall it when you upgrade?
<billybigrigger> empathy is going to replace pidgin in karmic correct?
<maxb> Indeed, my question was precipitated by and upgrade attempting to install empathy :-)
<billybigrigger> so maybe the dev's should look at making empathy play nice with the notification applet, like pidgin
<billybigrigger> maxb::: it forced empathy on you?
<billybigrigger> i thought it wouldn't be forced on upgrades, just new users/installs
<maxb> It's installed, yes, but but pidgin isn't removed
<billybigrigger> no, of course
<billybigrigger> and that was just through updates?
<maxb> yes
<billybigrigger> odd
<maxb> Not really
<billybigrigger> why?
<billybigrigger> you don't find it odd that a package is installed without you asking for it in UPDATES?
<billybigrigger> unless something you have depends on it, which i doubt
<maxb> ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<billybigrigger> oooohh
<billybigrigger> :D
<billybigrigger> hmmm...i must be getting my info wrong then, i read somewhere that it wouldn't be installed on upgrades, just new installs
<maxb> Oh, actually ubuntu-desktop only Recommends it, not Depends, which is good
<elupus> is it possible to restore mbr grub to grub legacy from the karmic cd?
<elupus> I accidentially missed the advanced button in karmic installer (which is very badly placed on the screen where you review your install settings) to change where to install grub
<yoasif> ubuntu is going to become a hotbed of empathy issues soon
<yoasif> if you guys start using it anyway
<elupus> my other partition contains my boot dir, so i really only need to get grub legacy onto the mbr and point it there again
<billybigrigger> elupus::: you want to go back to grub legacy?
<elupus> yup
<billybigrigger> you can do it from jaunty livecd
<billybigrigger> but why don't you test grub 2?
<elupus> was hoping i wouldn't have to download that..
<billybigrigger> what's wrong with grub 2?
<elupus> well mainly cause of the mentions about dual boot problems with grub 2 in alpha 2
<elupus> and that it fubared the install
<elupus> so I ended up with grub2 only pointing to the broken karmic install
<billybigrigger> and you tried to re-install grub 2? or just giving up?
<elupus> i really just want grub2 on the karmic partition then i'll chainload that from grub legacy
<elupus> well the grub2 install seemed to work (apart from only finding the karmic install), but the karmic install failed
<billybigrigger> so you need to re-install karmic
<billybigrigger> not just grub
<elupus> well karmic wasn't as important to get going compared to booting my old partition.
<elupus> retrying as we speak with an updated livecd
<elupus> lets see if it works better
<billybigrigger> elupus::: your booting a livecd?
<billybigrigger> want to help me out?
<billybigrigger> im working on a grub 2 wiki entry
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<elupus> it's running the install now thou.. kinda don't want to touch it :)
<billybigrigger> would you mind following those directions and tell me how it works out? :P
<elupus> on a sidenote.. disabling screensaver while running a system install seem like it could be a good idea
<elupus> it's really scary when screen goes black :)
<billybigrigger> there seems to be a fix out for dual-boot and grub 2
<billybigrigger> err not a fix, a workaround
<elupus> okey, this updated livecd worked abit.. then kernel panic.. sigh
<elupus> still the grub2 screen did show an entry for my old install
<elupus> sweet next reboot i'm getting to login screen
<billybigrigger> how did you re-install grub? jaunty livecd?
<elupus> didn't
<billybigrigger> you re-installed karmic?
<elupus> I booted livecd, ran apt-get upgrade to get all new packages
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<elupus> held back tztime (or similar) since that failed to upgrade
<elupus> restarted install
<elupus> so my install was done with fresh packages
<elupus> if grub2 manages to boot my old system i might not need to reinstall old grub
<billybigrigger> but it doesn't pick up your new karmic install?
<yoasif> anyone know how to use adium message styles in empathy?
<tgpraveen> yoasif: using 2.27.3?
<yoasif> tgpraveen, .2
<elupus> billybigrigger, it did.. so its running now
<tgpraveen> only .3+ supports it
<elupus> will test if boots my old install too in a bit
<tgpraveen> wait for a few days
<elupus> just need to get sshd setup on karmic first
<yoasif> tgpraveen, bah... is it coming to the karmic repos soon?
<tgpraveen> not soon few days
<tgpraveen> but there is a possiblitity it might come in 2 days
<yoasif> tgpraveen, any way to get it now? :)
<tgpraveen> but then it won't have libchamplin
<tgpraveen> yoasif: compile it
<tgpraveen> yourself ;-)
<yoasif> tgpraveen, but then i have to deal with upstream for bug reports :P
<elupus> crud.. karmic hasn't solved glx incompatibility with older glx servers
<tgpraveen> yoasif: yeah. imho projects like telepathy should be dealt upstream only for bugreports
<tgpraveen> doing it on lp just increases a lot of useless work forwarding the report to upstream by somebody else
<yoasif> tgpraveen, heh... karmic's telepathy seems messed up for me for gtalk
<yoasif> tgpraveen, i get so many conflicting reports on whether to report to lp or upstream... it's hilarious
<tgpraveen> yoasif: you are using development versions so you should expect problems .3 does solve a lot of probs though
<yoasif> tgpraveen, yeah... i don't really understand ubuntu's development model though -- are we supposed to be testing software that is known to be broken? because if so, the response to bug reports on lp kinda sucks :(
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: it didn't work in 2.26.x for me too :/
<tgpraveen> well this is for people who wanbt bleeding edge software with many new features so need testing for bugs
<kklimonda> yoasif: submit bugs in applications to upstream developers
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: what specifically didn't work
<yoasif> hehe... except that empathy loses features :P
<yoasif> vs pidgin anyway
<tgpraveen> yoasif: yeah and if you can't pin to a specific app or the app is from ubuntu then file on lp
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: hmm... we just couldn't hear each other.. only half a second of voice went though every few seconds..
<tgpraveen> yoasif: both have some pros and cons.and mainly telepathy is in freedesktop and gnome lets not go into that.
<kklimonda> yoasif: still it's better to report bugs upstream. we (the bug squad) just don't have resources to forward them all ourselves.
<yoasif> tgpraveen, yeah -- i don't have an issue with the philosophy, just the timing... it would suck if empathy isn't "all that" and then ships
<kklimonda> yoasif: faster it becomes default faster they will fix bugs.
<kklimonda> yoasif: fwiw I prefer getting empathy as default into karmic and not leaving it for lts..
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: don't know there were many such bugs which caused similar things which were fixed and it was a little buggy hopefully it would be stable in .28
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: i hope so - it would be great if voip worked..
<kklimonda> (voip in jabber, I haven't tested sip yet ;) )
<yoasif> kklimonda, guess i have to go and file some stuff upstream -- but then there are groups in MOTU that do nothing about packaging bugs... for weeks now
<kklimonda> yoasif: you want to hear an ugly truth about community projects?
<yoasif> sure
<kklimonda> yoasif: if it doesn't work and no one seem to have time to fix it just do it yourself..
<yoasif> yeah... except the whole thing about having to become a developer and all that... it takes time, heh :/ i can work around most issues, i'm more concerned about newbies etc
<kklimonda> yoasif: you can send a fix and ask motu to sponsor it
<yoasif> yeah i tried that for a zsnes packaging issue, i guess it wasn't as neat as they wanted, and the packaging documentation is outdated in places
<yoasif> it's pretty funny -- some packages have a lot of support -- and others are /dead/
<yoasif> also, about submitting bugs upstream -- what's the best way to keep from wasting their time -- like once, I had an ubuntu dev forward me to upstream, and upstream came back and said it was ubuntu's bug (as i suspected) -- do i just have to compile packages on my own to test before going upstream?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<charlie-tca> Good Afternoon, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> brb. dinner
<elupus> how do one change what the default boot item is with grub2?
<BUGabundo> elupus: no idea! its too new
<BUGabundo> but look in /etc/defaults/grub2
<elupus> yup there is something like GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<elupus> the question is.. how do i know what to set it to,
<BUGabundo> ohhh new bug!
<BUGabundo> enable multimonitor
<BUGabundo> using nvidia in my case
<BUGabundo> turn of the LCD
<BUGabundo> *off
<BUGabundo> turn it on again, try to drag something to the 2nd monitor: FAIL
<BUGabundo> elupus: still not much info on it. I hope we get a good MAN soon
<elupus> calling update-grub twice wasn't a good idea
<BUGabundo> ahhah
<billybigrigger> elupus::: edit your /etc/default/grub file
<billybigrigger> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<billybigrigger> 0 1 2 3 4 for what ever menu entry you want to be default
<elupus> problem was to know what those entries meant
<billybigrigger> how ever they are listed is 0 1 2 3 4
<elupus> well that would have required me to reboot
<elupus> didn't have any menu file
<elupus> after a update-grub i atleast got one
<elupus> still, that will break when ubuntu adds new kernels.. oh well i will live with that
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> if menu entries are addedd/removed there will be breakage
<billybigrigger> just need to remember from top to bottom, 0 1 2 3 4
<billybigrigger> and edit accordingly if it does break
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, trying to use i915 KMS results in "cannot display this video mode" on the monitor.
<DanaG> .... and then, once xorg starts, it goes into powersave mode.
<DanaG> gnargh, i915 KMS sets the wrong mode for the monitor.
<DanaG> hmm, how do I get it not to set the wrong resolution?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I never hear anyone having so many troubles as you, in this #
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> DanaG: in the past you would set it on xorg
<BUGabundo> but now we don't use it!
<BUGabundo> try the Resolution app
<DanaG> well, I can't do that when the screen is OFF and I'm blind.  =P
<DanaG> Conversation from earlier:
<dupondje> mmm, nouveau drivers seems quite nice :)
<DanaG>  argh, for some reason, trying to use i915 KMS results in "cannot display this video mode" on the monitor. .... and then, once xorg starts, it goes into powersave mode.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's not good
<dupondje> I have an annoying problem with aptitude, it suddenly stops outputting when downloading packages, and when download is done, it starts outputting again
<dupondje> somebody else with this problem ?
<DanaG> Gives a whole lot of "unable to read EDID block"
<BUGabundo> dupondje: let me test
<BUGabundo> dupondje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/197950/
<dupondje> BUGabundo: but no downloads ... :D
<billybigrigger> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade works fine here
<billybigrigger> 73% [5 linux-image-2.6.30-9-generic 26351078/27.2MB 96%]                                                                            751kB/s 17s
<dupondje> well here it outputs also
<dupondje> but suddenly stops :s
<dupondje> Haal:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main libqt4-designer 4.5.1-1ubuntu6 [1794kB]
<dupondje> 30% [3 libqt4-designer 1676959/1794kB 93%]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       438kB/s 14s(Database inlezen ... 153151 bestanden en mappen geïnstalleerd.)
<billybigrigger> business as usual here
<dupondje> weird :s
<dupondje> having this issue some weeks now :s
<BUGabundo> so its prob on your side only
<BUGabundo> maybe a proxy on the ISP
<BUGabundo> or aptitude conf?
<dupondje> what the hell could cause it to just stop outputting @ some point :s
<dupondje> its not like its an configuration setting ? ;)
<DanaG> hmm, any ideas how to fix my KMS?
<BUGabundo> none, to both of you
<FFForever> Is there any reason why my built-in media card reader is not working?
<DanaG> also, any time I stop typing for a while, it loses the next keystroke.
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: wanna take a quick look at my grub 2 wiki entry? give me some feedback?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * BUGabundo looking
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: but the best person for it would be colin (on #ubuntu-devel)
<yoasif> BUGabundo, do you write code?
<BUGabundo> yoasif: not even my name
<yoasif> do you use gwibber?
<BUGabundo> yes
<DanaG> hat keyboard lag is really annoying.
<DanaG> It loses keystrokes.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: its worse when Firefox stops accepting keyb input :(
<DanaG> amnit, that keyboard screwup is really annoying.
<DanaG> It's particularly bad in OpenOffice... if you stop typing for so much as 5 seconds, then the next time you press and hold a key, it takes a full half-second or quarter-second (I think) to recognize it.
<DanaG> ugh, and starting compiz on intel segfaults Xorg, or so it seems.
<DanaG> or rather, starting fusion-icon segfaults it.... starting compiz manually gives me a non-updating desktop.
<DanaG> oh, and interestingly enough, triggering "benchmark" fixes it.
<DanaG> ugh, dontzap is false... and yet I still can't Zap xorg.
<DanaG> damnit.
<billybigrigger> errr
<billybigrigger> they changed that
<billybigrigger> dontzap doesn't matter anymore
<billybigrigger> xorg dev's disabled it
<DanaG> Really annoying.  What are you supposed to do know?  SAK is not an option... things like fglrx and nvidia break badly if you SAK them.
<billybigrigger> check your xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<billybigrigger> is that there? cause that's the option now
<billybigrigger> if not add it
<DanaG> or add it to console-setup?
<billybigrigger> xorg.conf
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174240
<dupondje> nouveau seems quite nice :)
<billybigrigger> DanaG::: mind you, reading a bit more of that post, seems like thats for arch
<billybigrigger> Apparently, the latest xorg-server package 1.6.1.901-1 on arch disables Ctrl-Alt-Bksp on user systems even if the "DontZap" flag is set to "False" in their xorg.conf.
<DanaG> That's really rather rude.  =P
<billybigrigger> xserver-xorg:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:7.4~5ubuntu21
<billybigrigger> so yes, we're all affected by it
<DanaG> ah, setting it in Gnome fixed it.
<billybigrigger> not in xorg.conf?
<DanaG> Didn't have to.
<DanaG> oh, and I have no keyboard settings in xorg.conf; I instead let it take them from console-setup.
<DanaG> okay, now to fix the  non-updating windows....
<DanaG> how?
<billybigrigger> /etc/default/console-setup
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> ahh nvm i see it
<billybigrigger> XKBOPTIONS=""
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> whats wrong with your windows...
<billybigrigger> compiz problem?
<DanaG> yeah... they don't update.
<DanaG> It stops drawing, and leaves behind one frame of whatever the screen last looked like.
<billybigrigger> hmm can't help i don't use compiz
<DanaG> It takes a viewport-rotate to fix it.... for one frame.
<DanaG> And then it stops again.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154769
<DanaG> interesting.
<billybigrigger> read that this morning too
<DanaG> If empathy would use the same log format as pidgin does... then I'd use it.
<billybigrigger> sucks, i installed empathy expecting a viable pidgin replacement
<DanaG> I use pidgin because I use one logs dir for both Windows and Linux.
<billybigrigger> empathy sucks
<DanaG> s/use/consider possibly using/
<billybigrigger> empathy doesn't even play nice with libnotify which i was pissed about
<billybigrigger> whats the point of implementing these new notifcations in 9.04 and then defaulting to programs that don't support it?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/334809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334809 in notify-osd "design problem? infinite wait for long queue" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<billybigrigger> :(
<billybigrigger> what a mess
<DanaG> yeahzzz.
<billybigrigger> i figured if empathy IS definitely replacing it though, might as well start testing it
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: did ya get a chance to read that wiki page? can you give me and quick feedback or am i on the right track with it?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: its open... among the other 80
<billybigrigger> muahaha your bloody hardcore
<billybigrigger> your talking firefox tabs?
<billybigrigger> ~20 is my max :P
<BUGabundo> let me sent it to the 2nd monitor
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: is his nick colin?
<BUGabundo> think so
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-18
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: been reading it! looks good
<billybigrigger> anyone here use deluge alot?
<billybigrigger> like daily?
<billybigrigger> seems with yesterdays updates deluge has pooped the bed on me
<billybigrigger> everytime i open a torrent, and try to change where the files are saved it instantly crashes
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, I gave up on deluge. Transmission is working it's butt off
<racecar56> hihi
 * BUGabundo $ sudo shutdown -t now ; echo 1 lamb, 2 lamb, 3 lamb 4rrrr lammbbbb.....
<billybigrigger> darthanubis::: uggh i hate trans
<legodude> anyone else having really slow graphics performance in the latest karmic?
<legodude> like unusably slow?
<yoasif_> legodude, i've seen some slowdowns, don't really know how to triage it
<yoasif_> nah not unusably slow here
<legodude> this is maybe 100x slower than jaunty
<legodude> everything in the GUI pretty much
<legodude> switching windows will take secnds
<legodude> seconds
<legodude> and resuming is much slower
<legodude> time to poke around launchpad
<syn-ack> hrm
<yofel> nice... compiz crashed...
<yofel> and apport doesn't seem to care :(
<DanaG> Hmm, earlier today, I ran into a nouveau-kms kernel... where'd it come from, and where'd it go off to?
<DanaG> I think it was from the sarvatt PPA.
<DanaG> But it's not anywhere now.
<DanaG> And I didn't change my sources.list.
<DanaG> ah, found it... it got into the radeon kms PPA by accident earlier, when it's supposed to be in its own PPA.
<DanaG> hmm, nouveau KMS is giving me a null pointer dereference.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f13b90ed
<DanaG> hmmm, I wonder why the nouveau KMS PPA doesn't work.
<billybigrigger> am i supposed to be using the nouvea driver?
<billybigrigger> or nvidia driver?
<billybigrigger> and what is the difference?
<billybigrigger> DanaG::: ?
<DanaG> ugh, this sound card is being all slow and crappy -- speeding up and slowing down.
<DanaG> or rather, it's a combination of a crappy CPU with a 48KHz-only sound card.
<DanaG> It's actually speeding up and slowing down.
<DrS> why i can't install .deb files ? :    http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/7131/bugevw.png
<DrS> i'am using  Karmic koala
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: still up for using video chat over xmpp
<tgpraveen> though I don't have a webcam only mic
<virtuald> shouldn't apport be enabled automatically when upgrading with update-manager -d?
<mvo> virtuald: yes it should, fixed in bzr - thanks
<kane77> hi, I installed alpha 2 in virtualbox to test drive it, but it seems that the installation did not add me to sudoers file.. what do I do now?
<syn-ack> Hey guys, anyone know what the support status is with the nvidia 178 driver and X is so far?
<syn-ack> I know its blob and yadda yadda but I was hoping someone may have had an insight
<coz_> syn-ack,   which video card?
<syn-ack> Riva
<syn-ack> apparently 178 and Xorg 1.6 are no workie but hey if I can futz something together so be it
<syn-ack> Now that Im running "newer than 1.6" yeah
<syn-ack> coz_: Still getting the whole "nvidia.ko module not found" bs
<coz_> syn-ack,  I believe  it has to do with nvidia it self as well... I know that my favorite driver was the 169.12 and it is no longer installable
<coz_> syn-ack, no kernel module avaiable
<syn-ack> Yeah and Ive had no luck with that nv replacement thingie either.
<syn-ack> yay.
<coz_> syn-ack,   have you tried any of the newer drivers?
<coz_> syn-ack,   lspci | grep -i vga
<syn-ack> heh, this is a karmic box, I'd hope that thats all there is on this thing. :P
<syn-ack> OH
<syn-ack> yeah sorry....
<syn-ack> yeah, they dont work so well
<syn-ack> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 15)
<coz_> mm that card requires a legacy drive correct?
<syn-ack> aye
<syn-ack> like I said the 178xxx driver
<coz_> syn-ack,  yeah... I dont know for sure ... hopefully one of the glx legacy drivers will be available
<coz_> syn-ack,  is this a replaceable card  or on the motherboard?
<syn-ack> its an AGP card.
<coz_> oh  well you could go to ebay and look for nvidia agp cards and get anything from the 6xxx series up to 7xxx series
<coz_> syn-ack,  the 6xxx series should be cheap
<syn-ack> Ive thought about getting something else as well but I really dont know if I want to actually do that since this is a throwaway machine for all intents and purposes
<coz_> oh ok
<coz_> syn-ack,  even if you get another machine this one could stand in as a back up...or server or something useful
<coz_> syn-ack,  $30 bucks or so should bet a 6xxx  card
<syn-ack> If I could find 1GBx3 PC133 RAM I would drop a new card in in a heartbeat
<coz_> should get not bet
<coz_> syn-ack,  did you check ebay?
<syn-ack> nah, scoured pricewatch and the usual
<coz_> syn-ack,  ebay might be a good place for these things
<coz_> just make sure any item has a guarantee no DOA
<coz_> and returnable
<coz_> syn-ack,  the problem is going to be that soon even the 6xxx series cards are going to be unsupported by nvidia
<syn-ack> yeah... wish matrox still had decent shit
<coz_> syn-ack, you could think about ati  since they do have opensource drivers for it  because the open source nouveau drives for nvidia still do not have 3d acceleration
<syn-ack> yeah...
<syn-ack> How is the ATI 3d opensource so far?
<coz_> syn-ack,  I dont use ati but I hear it is fine for the most part  although only certain cards can use the opensource driver let me get that info for you hold on
<coz_> syn-ack,   From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<syn-ack> yeah, thats what I figured... still no completely open spec
<coz_> syn-ack,  I cant speak confidently about ati stuff at all I dont use them  but  again it is an alternative
<zniavre__> 178 nvidia driver ? where can i find it please?
<zniavre__> i thought 173 were the last one for "legacy" card
<mib_o6egw3k8> Help bring Google Gears to Opera, star this issue http://code.google.com/p/gears/issues/detail?id=15&q=opera&colspec=Version%20Milestone%20Owner%20ID%20Summary%20Component
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * Hobbsee waves
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<k3ninho> I'm testing the xorg crack pushers Radeon KMS tools and the screen stays blank -- Xorg.0.log says that the LVDS of my laptop isn't recognised and no screens found.  Can I get help diagnosing/fixing?
<k3ninho> will try mailing lists. --bye
<sarmisak> hi all
<Creative1412> Hi guys can i upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<hggdh> Creative1412, yes you can. Be aware that unexpected things may happen
<Creative1412> never mind just gimme the how to :)
<hggdh> Creative1412, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<Creative1412> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: hi
<BUGabundo> the proper way to upgrade is using Update Manager
<BUGabundo> so you just start it with : $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> please go to Software Sources and comment out any 3rd party PPAs or repos.
<Creative1412> it woks :)
<Creative1412> work*s
<BUGabundo> Creative1412: what does?
<Creative1412> ok
<Creative1412> i am downloading the upgrade :
<BUGabundo> mais um cristo... n leu as release notes!
<BUGabundo> I bet he will come back screaming touchpad doesn't work :\
<hggdh> :-)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I can't stand the touchpad thing. I use a mouse even with our laptop :)
<BUGabundo> I use it a lot . so no tapping is a drag
<joaopinto> I hate touchpads
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: you just use Desktops. you don't count
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, nope, thinkpad all the way
<ripps> I want to upgrade to Karmic and assit with testing, but I don't want to just upgrade, I want to reformat and install with ext4, but I need backup all my personal data. Trying to get enough room for backup on my external harddrive by deleting a bunch of crap.
<ripps> *to much anime and porn
<BUGabundo> !language | ripps:
<ubottu> ripps:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BUGabundo> ripps: please avoid _some_ of those words, ok?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: is there a certain way i should be upgrading each morning?
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is fine right?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ~~~
<BUGabundo> ahhh you mean getting updates
<hggdh> billybigrigger, dist-upgrade is better
<BUGabundo> I recommend using Update-Manager
<billybigrigger> ~~~ ? whats that :)
<BUGabundo> so it also aplies Policie changes
<billybigrigger> update-manager never pops up for me
<BUGabundo> if that fails, use aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: that's a bug ^W feature of Jaunty
<BUGabundo> bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo> I can't believe its still active!
<BUGabundo> I have 141 unread emails from that bug alone
<billybigrigger> hah
<BUGabundo> not funny. believe me
<BUGabundo> I know a few users how left Ubuntu after "that" _decision_
<billybigrigger> what decision? to make update-manager pop up?
<billybigrigger> or not pop up?
<BUGabundo> to pop up, and remove the tray icon
<BUGabundo> now that we talk on It
<BUGabundo> let me update my system, again
<tgpraveen> hi I added https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/ppa
<tgpraveen> repos it has empathy 2.27.3
<tgpraveen> and I have.27.2
<tgpraveen> so when I upgrade I still get I have latest version
<tgpraveen> I think it is bcoz there are two versions in the ppa
<tgpraveen>          empathy - 2.27.3-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: hi
<tgpraveen> and          empathy - 2.27.2-2~ppa1
<BUGabundo> please pastebin $apt-cache policy empathy
<tgpraveen> so how do I get the .3 version?
<tgpraveen> empathy:
<tgpraveen>   Installed: 2.27.2-1ubuntu1~ppa9.04+1
<tgpraveen>   Candidate: 2.27.2-1ubuntu1~ppa9.04+1
<tgpraveen>   Version table:
<tgpraveen>  *** 2.27.2-1ubuntu1~ppa9.04+1 0
<tgpraveen>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<tgpraveen>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tgpraveen>      2.26.1-1ubuntu1 0
<tgpraveen>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> !paste | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> read man!!!!
<tgpraveen> sorry
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> please DON'T do it again ok ?
<tgpraveen> ok
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> pastebin any errors or warnings. thanks
<BUGabundo> Need to get 107MB of archives. After unpacking 16.3MB will be freed.
<BUGabundo> damn
<tgpraveen> well, I am jaunty still, #ubuntu was full so I thought maybe I could some help here please help (I know it's a little bit cheating ;-) )
<BUGabundo> mutt getting upgraded? this I have to see
<BUGabundo> yeah it OT, actually
<tgpraveen> so I shouldn't do that safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> do it
<BUGabundo> its SAFE
<BUGabundo> are you using the jaunty repo or karmic, from the PPA?
<tgpraveen> I was using the jaunty
<BUGabundo> oh jaunty
<tgpraveen> buit now I see the prob
<BUGabundo> just checked your paste
<tgpraveen> the .3 ver is for karmic series only
<BUGabundo> yeah that could be it
<tgpraveen> damn I thoought it was for jaunty also
<tgpraveen> ok
<tgpraveen> thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<tgpraveen> anyways. last time I upgraded to jaunty at alpha 4 or so
<BUGabundo> maybe it will be
<tgpraveen> this I might do it sooner it seems
<BUGabundo> its just building
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: feel free to join us
<BUGabundo> its quite nice, actually
<tgpraveen> could you tell me any changes from jaunty currently in karmic except for the background cahnges (grub,ext4,etc
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
 * robin0800_ is away: Gone away for now
<BUGabundo> in case you missed it: Ubuntu Global Jam NOW on #ubuntu-meeting
<LordKow> now i remember why thunderbird > evolution
<BUGabundo> LordKow: eheh
<BUGabundo> why?
<LordKow> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/381164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381164 in evolution "database disk image is malformed" [Low,Incomplete]
<LordKow> i guess i'll give evolution the benefit of the doubt and blame sqlit
<LordKow> *sqlite
<hexa-> hello
<hexa-> did anybody notice gtk applications crashing?
<LordKow> i just had a gtk application crash but i dont think it has anything to do with gtk.
<BUGabundo> hexa-: not here
<hexa-> well i have eclipse crashing with a libgtk error
<hexa-> nautilus is crashing on some folders
<hexa-> and tragtor won't even open giving a libgtk error
<hexa-> having a file open/save/whatever dialog navigating to the same folders as in nautilus makes the whole program crash
<joejc> what r the best new features?
<hexa-> joejc: depends.
<joejc> on?
<BUGabundo> hexa-: fully updated?
<hexa-> see the blogs, or the ubuntu planet
<hexa-> BUGabundo: yes.
<BUGabundo> hey joejc
<joejc> hi
<BUGabundo> hexa-: are you sure? what mirror?
<hexa-> de.archive.*
<BUGabundo> joejc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<hexa-> is there a more current one?
<BUGabundo> hexa-: can you change to main and try again?
<hexa-> minus de.?
<hexa-> okay
<joejc> boot time faster?
<hexa-> unrelated updates
<hexa-> compiz, mplayer, update-manager...
<BUGabundo> hexa-: can't reproduce
<BUGabundo> but someone was here 2 days with some probs
<hexa-> nvm that
<hexa-> i'm trying and searching launchpad
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> hexa-: let me know about it too
<hexa-> i will
<BUGabundo> thanks
<joejc> why does ubuntu +2 go here?
<BUGabundo> joejc: sorry?
<joejc>  if u join #ubuntu+2 it goes here
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<hexa-> well
<hexa-> because there is no +2 yet announced
<BUGabundo> joejc: cause it's the devel version ?
<hexa-> there is no newer than +1
<joejc> why is there no channel for the people that are 6months ahead of the dev version?
<hexa-> because it would not exist...
<joejc> why not?
<hexa-> ubuntu uses debian sid upstream for the new distros
<hexa-> they begin the new development with a merge from debian sid
<hexa-> u cannot talk about things that don't exist right now
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> not exacly but lets leave it like that
<hexa-> well :D
<BUGabundo> +2 exists... on blueprints
<BUGabundo> and this # serves BOTH
<hexa-> okay :o
<joejc> arnt there things that cant be completed in 6 months?
<hexa-> BUGabundo: does nautilus have some sort of debugging?
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I would like to explore how the work with Karmic Koala is going. Like what features will be implemented. Does it exist?
<hexa-> because when i start it from console and make it crash it doesnt give a clue
<hexa-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<BUGabundo> hexa-: yes
<BUGabundo> !debug | hexa-
<ubottu> hexa-: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<hexa-> thanks
<Blinkiz> hexa-, The link you provided, it shows whats in alpha 2. Am looking for meeting protocols or similar
<Blinkiz> hexa-, Maybe "blueprints" is the right word here?
<hexa-> yes
<hexa-> maybe :)
<hexa-> BUGabundo: so i start nautilus like this: $ G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals nautilus
<hexa-> but it doesn't give any output
<Blinkiz> hexa-, Is this the right page to watch if I want to follow how the work with Karmic Koala is going? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<hexa-> it just goes back to prompt and nautilus starts
<BUGabundo> !blueprints | Blinkiz
<ubottu> Blinkiz: Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> hexa-: yeah that's one way
<hexa-> <program> --g-fatal-warnings doesnt work either
<BUGabundo> did you replace <program> with nautilus?
<hexa-> yes
<hexa-> it starts
<hexa-> the console goes back to the prompt
<hexa-> can't even get a backtrace with gdb :|
<BUGabundo> hexa-: did you added the ddeb repo ?
<BUGabundo> and run apt-get update?
<hexa-> eh no
<BUGabundo> then installed the nautilus gdb-symb packages?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> then how do you expect to have it running on gdb?
<hexa-> hm ok
<hexa-> does the dbgsym package replace mit nautilus binary?
<hexa-> mit = my
<Sarvatt> hexa: gdb /usr/bin/nautilus $(pidof nautilus)
<Sarvatt> then type run
<BUGabundo> yeah what Sarvatt said
<BUGabundo> hi Sarvatt
<hexa-> wow that is weird
<hexa-> it doesnt crash anymore
<hexa-> :o
<hexa-> ah now again
<hexa-> so when i do gdb [...] gdb loads the symbols
<hexa-> then i type run and it tells me the debugging has already started and if i wanted to restart it, i say yes and nautilus opens
<hexa-> nautilus window stays open and in the console appear
<hexa-> Program exited normally.
<BUGabundo> hexa-: now type bt full
<BUGabundo> to get a trace
<hexa-> i did
<hexa-> it says No Stack
<hexa-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395556/
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> you don't run It again
<hexa-> if i don't run it again no window opens
<BUGabundo> hexa-: now you get some one with better eyes to look at it
<BUGabundo> maybe Sarvatt can help
<hexa-> okay
<BUGabundo> other wise you will have to ask seb128 on #ubuntu-devel
<hexa-> Sarvatt: you still around?
<hexa-> thank you
<Sarvatt> theres no crash or problem there to backtrace
<BUGabundo> np
<hexa-> well
<hexa-> i need to explain something
<hexa-> until i rerun nautilus in gdb i couldnt cause they crash
<hexa-> because there is no window open
<Sarvatt> it doesnt start and theres no error when you just run nautilus in terminal?
<hexa-> when i rerun the window opens but in gdb it says instantly the Program exited normaly, even though it is still open
<hexa-> it doesnt start in specific directorys
<hexa-> oh well, wait
<hexa-> it starts in the directory
<hexa-> but if I change to it from another directory it crashes
<hexa-> no nvm
<Sarvatt> leave it open in gdb and let it crash, it'll tell you when it crashes and you can do a bt full in there
<hexa-> thats what doesnt work
<hexa-> ah nvm
<hexa-> i think i know what you mean :o
<Sarvatt> it'll leave the window open and you cant interact with it, thats normal
 * robin0800_ is back.
<hexa-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395557/
<hexa-> it goes this far without me interacting any further
<hexa-> but i cant open anyy nautilus windows at that point
<Sarvatt> type run
<Sarvatt> and hit y
<Sarvatt> then try your best to crash it
<hexa-> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395558/
<hexa-> it adds this
<hexa-> and drops me back to the gdb prompt
<hexa-> nautilus window has opened at that point
<hexa-> and stays open
<Sarvatt> weird
<hexa-> as if a new thread was forked
<Sarvatt> yeah it'll stay open until you close gdb
<hexa-> no
<hexa-> it stays open even if i close gdb
<Sarvatt> probably still have an old gdb session going, can ya kill all of the nautilus and gdb processes and try again?
<hexa-> ok
<hexa-> nautilus automatically restarts
<BUGabundo> ah?
<BUGabundo> no it doesn't
<hexa-> i type killall -9 nautilus
<hexa-> and a second later ps |grep nautilus
<hexa-> there is another session reopened
<BUGabundo> let me try
<Sarvatt> its displaying your desktop icons
<hexa-> exactly
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> it happens
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Sarvatt> if you run nautilus seperately it opens the file manager though, did it get rid of the one that was hanging around open that you said?
<Sarvatt> when you killall'ed it
<hexa-> dunno
<hexa-> ill retry gdb
<hexa-> still the same
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with FANS not stopping?
<hggdh> on a laptop?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> always hearing this horrible sound
<BUGabundo> I know its HOT here
<BUGabundo> but still it used to be quieter
<BUGabundo> I wonder if it is kernel bug
<BUGabundo> or hibernation
<BUGabundo>  21:26:28 up 4 days,  6:29,  6 users,  load average: 1.59, 0.98, 0.76
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> must be a record
<BUGabundo> usually after 2 or 3 I need a reboot
<Jeruvy> are you running karmic?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> since week 1,5
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Jeruvy> sweet :)  I've not run it on a real box yet
<BUGabundo> I do
<Jeruvy> I'll have to try it on my lt, project for the weekend
<BUGabundo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: isto em rede 'e q e' giro
<BUGabundo> oops
<vigo> Will 9.10a sit or reside next to 8.04.2 or 9.04?
<BUGabundo> servidor0te
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-19
<billybigrigger> anyone having torrent client problems?
<billybigrigger> i can seem to crash either deluge or transmission, just be trying to change where the file is downloaded
<billybigrigger> Jun 18 17:53:43 cabo kernel: [174822.185657] deluge[7151]: segfault at c0cc100 ip 00007f642a4b1e59 sp 00007fff1696da40 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1702.0[7f642a3fc000+43e000]
<billybigrigger> Jun 18 17:54:33 cabo kernel: [174872.489733] transmission[17614]: segfault at 640114e0 ip 00007fac754b9e59 sp 00007fff34c7c750 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1702.0[7fac75404000+43e000]
<billybigrigger> a little odd dont you think gtk2.0?
 * BUGabundo killall -i -O sigkill 68 brain-mater ; ~$ Are you  sure you don't want Dreams instead?
<hexa-> billybigrigger: same problem here!
<hexa-> its about every gtk file dialog
<hexa-> and some nautilus locations
<hexa-> now we are too :D
<hexa-> two*
<luis__> hey
<luis__> do u guys know if gnome shell will be integrated at 9.10?
<crdlb> it won't
<crdlb> karmic will have gnome 2.28; the last of the 2.x series (unless the schedule slips)
<Protector1981> 2.28?
<virtuald> how do i report bugs like these:
<Protector1981> have 2.27.3 :D
<Protector1981> after 2.28 comes gnome 3, or?
<virtuald> i switched to 5.1 output in pavucontrol, and rythmbox and emesene hanged. when rythmbox hanged it went silent
<crdlb> Protector1981: odd minor releases are development releases
<luis__> it will bring ext4 installation by default right?
<crdlb> 27 being the minor part
<Protector1981> ah k
<Protector1981> ext4 is default, right
<luis__> won't it bring any kind of problems?
<luis__> with some compabilities
<Protector1981> but i dont use ext4 ;) systems crashs when iam using ext4 oO
<crdlb> Protector1981: 2.30 will be the next release, but if it goes well, it will be 3.0
<luis__> really?
<Protector1981> MY system crashs :D
<luis__> i'm on ext4 now... but I do disagree on make ext4 default
<luis__> and about plymouth?
<Hobbsee> no plymouth
<Hobbsee> plan is to ake ubuntu boot fast enough not to need it
<DanaG> hmm, at least usplash on KMS is good enough.
<DanaG> Just need to have GDM draw over it, instead of mode-switching.
<luis__> ok but is ubuntu team thinking changing usplash?
<DanaG> Now, if only I could get 3D and KMS together on my R600-based card... that would be the holy grail, so to speak.
<luis__> so a possible way of implementing plymouth is disabling 3D effects for older cards?
<luis__> or is much more than that?
<DanaG> No, I'm commenting on 3D because R600 doesn't do 3D on the open-source drivers right now.
<luis__> so u think it's possible?
<luis__> for older cards to at least 'emulate' 3D from plymouth?
<Protector1981> hehe, have actually the problem, that my notebook complete freeze when i using plymouth :(
<Protector1981> then i go over recovery mode, then resume...works...deactivate plymouth, the book normally booting oO
<luis__> lol
<Protector1981> yes...so iam looking too :D
<DanaG> I'm going to try the xorg-edgers livecd.
<DanaG> though I'll make it a live SD card, instead.
<Protector1981> so iam going to bed
<Protector1981> n8 all
<DanaG> ugh, xorg-edgers iso has broken spellcheck... it marks 100% of all words as wrong.
<DanaG> hmm, if I wanted to have a jaunty root and a karmic root, with the same /home partition and a shared /boot.... how much space should I give each root, and how well would it deal witha shared /boot?\
<DanaG> eh, or maybe I should keep the karmic on an entirely different physical drive, to safeguard my home dir.
<DanaG> mmmyeah, I think I'll do that.  =P   And I already have that all set up.
<DanaG>   dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (331x207 millimeters)
<DanaG>   resolution:    147x147 dots per inch
<DanaG> that's xdpyinfo.  So, why is gnome ignoring it?
<tuv0k> anyone know if Yahoo IM servers are down atm?
<DanaG> hmm, for a system with 4 gigs of RAM... I'm having a hard time deciding how much swap to create.
<msl> DanaG, You processing large data sets?
<DanaG> Not usually.  About the biggest single memory-consumer I use is a VM that I'd give 1 gig of RAM... and I don't run any VMs very often.
<msl> I do the same and I rarely have more than a few MB in swap.
<msl> 512M is probably good.
<DanaG> how about suspend-to-disk?  I rarely use it... mostly just use suspend-to-RAM or nothing,.
<msl> Just in case :)
<msl> Ah, I never do it.
<DanaG> same for me... basically never.
<DanaG> interesting: https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/linux-pm/2007-July/013971.html
<DanaG> what  the hell... can't log out or shut down from system menu.
<DanaG> how stupid!
<DanaG> how very stupid!
<DanaG> so now how the hell are you supposed to log out via keyboard?
<Tekno_> beta is beta
<DanaG> It's that way in Jaunty, too.
<DanaG> By design!
<DanaG> Fine, I'll go killall -SEGV gnome-session, because I'm feeling rather annoyed.
<ghindo> Just use the fast user switch applet
<DanaG> oh, it's x-session-manager
<DanaG> ghindo: via keyboard?
<ghindo> oh right
<billybigrigger> how should i file this?
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/NR7wkB1a.html
<billybigrigger> nautilus %100 cpu usage
<billybigrigger> hasn't crashed, just slowing my system down and i don't want to kill it until i can report it properly
<cwillu> what's responsible for turning off the backlight during boot?  (even on a non-kms kernel without quiet and splash on the boot line)
<cwillu> DanaG, a normal interrupt would have sufficed :p
<DanaG> huh?
<cwillu> DanaG, you could always just use a swap file re: hibernate
<cwillu> -segv :p
<DanaG> bah, it'
<DanaG> ah, I was thinking interrupt as in hardware design.
<cwillu> but ya, it'd be nice if the standard hibernate script would just create a swap file if there wasn't enough room in the swap partition
<cwillu> as a nice side effect, it'd force everything back out into ram on resume if it deallocated the swap file after
<DanaG> It'd be nice to be able to create one swap partition for regular use, and a second one that'd be used ONLY for hibernate.
<cwillu> that doesn't really make sense though, unless you're going to also move things that are already in swap to the hibernation file
<cwillu> i.e., it's just the normal swap mechanism
<DanaG> What does it do when suspending with swap in use?  Does it not move the things that are already in swap?
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> all hibernate is is a full swapout of everything, plus some extra record keeping for kernel
<DanaG> "does it not" -- sorry, double-negative.  I'd imagine it'd be silly to move around stuff that's already in swap -- so it'd leave it alone, right?\
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> yes
<tgpraveen> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<cwillu> "does it not just ..." == "doesn't it just"
 * cwillu cheers for english ambiguity
<cwillu> DanaG, I suppose you could make the temp swapfile with a higher priority though
<cwillu> i.e., right before hibernate, a script makes the swap file and turns it on with higher priority.  System won't move things that are already swapped, but the hibernation swap out would all go to that file
<cwillu> don't know why you'd want to though
<cwillu> i.e., it doesn't buy you anything to do it that way
<DanaG> "does it not" -- yeah, that's bad wording no matter which way you intend it.
<DanaG> I had always thought of it "my" way.
<Creative1412> Guys Empathy is too damn bugy!
<bash> Is there any news of what new stuff is going to be added in 9.10?
<arand> some things that I know is ext4 by default, empathy to replace pidgin & ekiga, grub2 by default, banshee to replace rythmbox if some sshowstopper bugs gets fixed before release...
<bash> NO!!!
<bash> Pidgin is far better then Empathy
<bash> :(
<bash> And so is Rythbom
<bash> rhythmboc
<bash> rhythmbox*
<bash> sshowstopper bugs?
<arand> heh, gmusicbrowser is my love-baby ;)
<XGas> really? I don't think so, Rhythmbox is just a bit too... restrictive.
<bash> I find rhythmbox great
<bash> How is it restrictive?
<XGas> good for you, keep using it then.
<bash> How is it restrictive?
<XGas> not enough features I need sometimes.
<XGas> but that is till I found some plugins for it
<XGas> I use mpd now so I don't care about anything else
<bash> MPD?
<arand> But the main point for the replace is that the original developer has stopped working actively on it...
<XGas> Music Player Daemon
<bash> o...
<XGas> arand: I wasn't aware of that, how "not actively"?
<XGas> nvm, I will look around it myself.
<bash> does anyone know how to install a opengpg key easily?
<bash> This repository is signed with the OpenPGP key  1024R/6E80C6B7
<bash> https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<bash> nm i figured it out
<arand> XGas: Actually, there is not very much official info out there it seems, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7435670 << second last post has a couple of stuff
<XGas> arand: thanks.
<flips01> any big show stoppers now with karmic? I am eager to upgrade and don't mind some debugging/buggy apps, but if my system is rendered useless by some known coreutils, glibc or other well known bug, I'd rather wait a little bit more
<Hobbsee> which graphics are you using?
<bash> NICE
<bash> Banshee has Recommended artist :O
<bash> I wanted that for the longest time
<flips01> Hobsee: Intel
<Hobbsee> flips01: tab key is your friend, btw, and you may need to urn xorg-edgers ppa.  There's a bit of weird graphics stuff
<Hobbsee> but not as bad, with the xorg-edgers
<flips01> Hobbsee: yes, I wondered how I was able to misspell your nick, I thought I always used Tab ... :)
<flips01> Seems like it is Intel 945GME
<Hobbsee> ah yes, tha's what i'm running
<Hobbsee> you'll want xorg-edges then
<Hobbsee> (and my keyboard being borken is a poblem with y keyboard, not karmic)
<flips01> Hobbsee: so I should add/activate this xorg-edgers repo/ppa before I run release-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> afte's fine
<dstansby> Hello, just wondering if anyone knows when ekiga became a default package for installation on karmic.
<flips01> hm, maybe I should install Karmic in addition, as this jaunty install works very smooth now  (I just miss some bleeding edge functionality in some apps) ...
<JMFTheVCI> have them been any reports of issues with distribution upgrade (update-manager -d) from Jaunty? Is it the reccomended method or should I try a clean install?
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrader worked fine when i sued it
<JMFTheVCI> Hobbsee: Thanks, just wanted to know. Clearly this won't upgrade the filesystem to ext4. Did you find any issues with staying with ext3?
<Hobbsee> JMFTheVCI: errr....
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<JMFTheVCI> Also how is grub2 behaving. Do you dual boot on your PC/Laptop?
<Hobbsee> oh, i did a clean install of jaunty, and used ext4 then
<JMFTheVCI> ahh.
<Hobbsee> it only happens for new installs,so i've not seen it.  I"ve been pondering migrating to it (might do when i get the netbook, so can 'trash' this achine more
<Hobbsee> yes, i dual boot (or tripple boot, at times)
<JMFTheVCI> I use a Samsung NC10 and a T61 Thinkpad. I am thinking about upgrading the T61 first. However I still need the Win XP dual-boot option and don't want GRUB2 to mess that up.
<Hobbsee> if it did, you should just be able to install grub (1) over the top, i expect
<Hobbsee> but one assumes that it wouldn't.
<Hobbsee> otoh, if you're just dist-upgrading, you won't see grub2
<Hobbsee> JMFTheVCI: out of curiosity, what are you using on the nc10, and how ae you finding it?
<JMFTheVCI> I have Jaunty 9.04 and Windows 7 on the NC10. Both are fine.
<JMFTheVCI> Skype and Pulseaudio are a dead turkey!
<JMFTheVCI> Other than that I use it 99% of the time.
<Hobbsee> hm, OK.  Jaunty doesn't get too annoying with the screen size that sall?
<JMFTheVCI> I tailor my fonts and minimise the dimensions of everything to get the most screenspace. I don't have an issue.
 * Hobbsee nods
 * Hobbsee is getting an updated odel of that, and is trying to decide between standard ubuntu and UNR
<JMFTheVCI> The main menubar (I have mine at the top) is only 20pixels deep. I use Gnome-Do as well so I don't worry about my menubar
<Hobbsee> ah, so you do it the UNR way anyway.  right
<JMFTheVCI> I looked at UNR, but I prefer the full thing. I even have Compiz enabled and that is good as well. I did upgrade RAM to 2GB in my NC10.
 * Hobbsee nods
<christophsturm> anyone managed to pair an iphone with karmic via bluetooth?
<JMFTheVCI> I don't have an iPhone...
<Creative1412> iphone is crap
<afd__>  hi! I have a dell xps 1530, and the latest ubuntu beta. When I move lots of files on the hard disk (from a partition to another), the system tends to freeze a lot and applications respond very slow, the system load is high (above 3). What can I do?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JMFTheVCI> just upgraded to 9.10 and been hit by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/325973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released]
<JMFTheVCI> This did get fixed in Jaunty but has re-appeared in Karmic
<JMFTheVCI> Also the upgrade did not upgrade grub to grub2. Was it supposed to?
<Hobbsee> no - new installs only.
<JMFTheVCI> do you know where the log of the upgrade is stored?
<JMFTheVCI> found it /var/log/dist-upgrades
<DanaG> Skype sucks.
<DanaG> They haven't fixed their broken ALSA handling that's been broken for, oh, isn't it like 2 years now?
<DanaG> I refuse to use grub2 until it gets a savedefault function.
<DanaG> http://lists.reactivated.net/pipermail/fprint/2009-June/001215.html
<DanaG> interesting... so if help obtaining devices is what they need... I may very well order a fingerprint board from HP and donate it to the project.
<dupondje> Touchpad still not fixed :(
<DanaG> ugh, $28.50, plus $11.25 shipping.
<DanaG> How does it cost that much to ship a PCB that's likely only about 4" x 4"?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> when trying to switch desktop, it totally freeze
<dupondje> error ?
<dupondje> what freezes ?
<dupondje> noobs :D
<djsiegel1> Hey guys, here is the first batch of ten out of one hundred papercuts we plan to fix for Karmic if you want to take a look or get involved: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/round-1
<djsiegel1> DBO, do you know who's in charge here?
<dupondje> we plan to fix ? ;)
<dupondje> some are 'Fix Released'
<dupondje> no need to fix those anymore ? ;)
<djsiegel1> dupondje: yes, they should all be Fix Released by next Friday :)
<Pici> djsiegel1: What do you mean by in charge?
<dupondje> ChanServ ;)
<djsiegel1> Pici: I just wanted to ask if we could put "The first round of paper cuts - http://tinyurl.com/mhs2qb" in the topic
<DanaG> What win7 and vista do for user dir: it's just "username"
<djsiegel1> to get people checking them out
<djsiegel1> DanaG: that's what OS X does too
<DanaG> so I have a folder thingy: "Dana"
<djsiegel1> Maybe, instead of short username, we use your first name?
<djsiegel1> danag vs Dana
<djsiegel1> david vs David
<djsiegel1> njpatel vs Neil
<DanaG> hmm, or a bit of logic:
<DanaG> if username is just first name... capitalize it as in first name.
<DanaG> Just watch out for case-sensitivity.
<djsiegel1> right, well, we can't really dissect the short username
<djsiegel1> but if we have a full username with multiple words
<djsiegel1> we can use the first word
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 2 Released: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 | Paper Cuts Round 1: http://tinyurl.com/mhs2qb | This is NOT a chat channel
<DanaG> Just check for matching, before assuming.
<djsiegel1> Pici: thanks
<djsiegel1> DanaG: or if we have your first name from About Me
<DanaG> that's what I mean.
<Pici> np
<djsiegel1> cool
<DanaG> like, my mom's iMac (OS X): name is Firstname Lastname, username is firstnamelastname
<djsiegel1> DanaG: want to add your suggestion to the bug? I really like it
<dupondje> would like to get involved :) but have no *** clue how to start it :P
<djsiegel1> dupondje: I can tell you how to get involved.
<djsiegel1> dupondje: what skills do you have? can you make icons? do you program? do you like to write? do you enjoy bug triage?
<dupondje> I can program :) and what u mean by bug triage ? :)
<dupondje> just googled it ;) well triage doesn't need to be done for the papercuts ?
<djsiegel1> dupondje: I mean sorting out the bugs
<djsiegel1> dupondje: helping decide which are paper cuts, which are feature requests, and which are just confusing
<djsiegel1> dupondje: if you can program, I suggest checking out all of the confirmed paper cuts and trying to fix one :)
<DanaG> heh, instead of Auto eth0, I like mine to just say "Ethernet"
<dupondje> djsiegel1: what source I need to use then ?
<djsiegel1> dupondje: many of the bugs affect nautilus, so you could figure out how to build nautilus on your computer, then start digging through the code
<dupondje> apt-get source ? :)
<djsiegel1> apt-get source nautilus
<DanaG> hmm, what should it show in the menu? "Wired Network"
<DanaG> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/386900
<dupondje> owkej :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386900 in hundredpapercuts ""Auto eth0" confusing for most people" [Low,In progress]
<djsiegel1> dupondje: you may want to get more info in #gnome-dev (?) and #nautilus if it exists
<djsiegel1> dupondje: they can help you work against trunk nautilus
<djsiegel1> dupondje: or install karmic (perhaps in a vm) and apt-get nautilus there
<djsiegel1> apt-get source nautilus there*
<dupondje> i'm already on karmic ;)
<djsiegel1> dupondje: sudo apt-get build-dep nautilus will hook you up with what you need to build nautilus
<dupondje> but if it gets fixed in the nautils trunk, then it will not be synced in time with Karmic ?
<djsiegel1> no, we can apply the patch in karmic and push the patch upstream to sync for karmic+1
<djsiegel1> (I think)
<dupondje> for Nautilus its better to use bazaar ?
<dupondje> (as apt-get source mentions ;))
<DanaG> http://stalefries.googlepages.com/howtosnautilustemplates
<DanaG> hmm, interesting: I never knew about .hidden
<ripps> Hey, I 've been having alot of trouble with the Karmic alpha2 cds. both of them give me missing package warnings near the end of the copy packages phase. I've used both the desktop and alternate versions and I've made sure their md5sums were correct, but I still get bad integrety checks on them. I'm downloading a daily build now to see if that fixes it.
<DanaG> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/126103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 126103 in xdg-user-dirs "should apply icons to xdg-user-dirs" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<DanaG> hmm... I like my "downloads" dir that has a "box" icon, not a "web page" icon.
<charlie-tca> ripps: use the latest daily-live cd. Alpha2 cd's did have issues
<ripps> charlie-tca: I wish they would have put that warning on the cd download page... :\
<charlie-tca> Didn't really know immediately
<charlie-tca> It only showed up for one person at the time
<charlie-tca> but, the grub2 issue got fixed already
<DanaG> I won't use grub2 until they implement "savedefault" in it.
<ripps> Maaaaan... I don't like having to use an IRC client in windows... I miss my irssi....
<DanaG> I use pidgin everywhere.
<ripps> I'm using pidgin now, but I prefer my irssi. I've customized to just my liking.
<dupondje> djsiegel1: checking nautilus atm to fix the cd-burner issue, but hell its a hard thing if u have totally no id where the code to change is located :D
<ripps> I'm looking forward to helping with Karmic, I have alot more packaging experience than I did when I was testing Jaunty alpha, I'm hoping I can test out alot more patches now.
<ripps> Dang, the cdimage server is being slow, I'm only d/ling the daily-build at around 12 kb/s
<dupondje> ripps: location ?
<ripps> dupondje: where I live? Duluth, MN, USA
<dupondje> cause here the cdimage downloads @ 1,4mb/sec :P
<ripps> It's at about 24 kp/s
<ripps> My connection should allow for up to 100 kp/s
<dupondje> thats quite sad
<dupondje> djsiegel1: u there ?
<djsiegel1> dupondje: hey, my cursor got locked in virtualbox, sorry :)
<djsiegel1> what's up?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/30739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30739 in nautilus-cd-burner ""Move to Trash" option misleading" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<dupondje> is quite hard to fix it seems
<dupondje> as the Nautilus api doesn't have an option to replace items
<dupondje> only add
<BUGabundo> guud evening o/
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<dupondje> hi :D
<BUGabundo> hey dupondje
<BUGabundo> dupondje: do you have some free time?
<dupondje> trying to fix a bug atm :P
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/30739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30739 in nautilus-cd-burner ""Move to Trash" option misleading" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> I would like to get a bunch of karmic testers to help track down a bug on firefox 3,.6
<dupondje> whats tha bug :D
<BUGabundo> flash captures the keyb and won't let go
<BUGabundo> need to test ALL daily versions to determine WHEN it started
<dupondje> don't have that problem here :s
<BUGabundo> with 3 or 4 guys, testing versions by week, we should find it fast
<BUGabundo> 3.6?
<BUGabundo> daily build?
<dupondje> 3.6 ? ;) isn't it 3.5 ? :)
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> its 3.6
<BUGabundo> calling all karmic testers to join me on #ubuntu-mozillateam and help track down a flash bug on Firefox 3.6. thanks
<djsiegel1> Does anyone know how to get virtualbox guest additions to install the X driver in Karmic?
<dupondje> ain't it just a package ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: me or djsiegel1?
<dupondje> djsiegel1:  :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> dupondje: learn to prefix the message with user nick!
<dupondje> djsiegel1: btw, u read my comment about the Nautilus-cd-burner bug ?
<djsiegel1> dupondje: yeah, grep "Mo_ve to Trash" **/*.(c|h) shows all the files with that entry
<djsiegel1> maybe one of them is where that label is added to a menu when burning CDs?
<dupondje> its just added ALWAYS
<djsiegel1> not sure if that command will work in bash
<dupondje> by default ...
<djsiegel1> hmm
<djsiegel1> right, we want it there I believe
<djsiegel1> I think the paper cut is to change the wording
<djsiegel1> you want to remove the file from the CD you are going to burn
<djsiegel1> not trash it
<dupondje> I know
<djsiegel1> ok
<dupondje> it would just need to change the label
<dupondje> but that isn't possible :(
<djsiegel1> you just aren't sure in the code when a CD is being burned?
<dupondje> or at least not without big changes
<djsiegel1> did you talk to upstream?
<dupondje> yep
<djsiegel1> they said it's too hard?
<dupondje> yep
<dupondje> There is an extension in Nautilus to ADD items
<dupondje> real easy
<dupondje> but there is no possibility to change/delete items :(
<djsiegel1> well, I think we are removing nautilus-cd-burner in karmic
<djsiegel1> and using brasero or something, right?
<djsiegel1> I don't understand why we are doing that, nautilus-cd-burner is simple
<dupondje> well nautilus-cd-burner is getting kicked out from Gnome also
<dupondje> Brasero replaces it
<djsiegel1> ok, so, maybe this whole paper cut is garbage?
<dupondje> well its possible to change the label of trash, but it would need dirty hacks in Nautilus itself ...
<djsiegel1> no, no dirty hacks
<djsiegel1> if nautilus-cd-burner is out of karmic, I want to invalidate the paper cut and replace it in this week's milestone
<djsiegel1> dupondje: will you comment that it is not trivial to fix, and the package is being remove anyway?
<djsiegel1> then mark invalid if it lets you, I will replace the papercut
<dupondje> dunno if karmic will remove it, but its getting removed from gnome ...
<djsiegel1> yeah, it is slated for removal, it's invalid
<djsiegel1> dupondje: will you comment and mark invalid in hundredpapercuts?
<dupondje> on it ! :D
<djsiegel1> dupondje: I've replaced it with this one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/57210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 57210 in nautilus "Search button does not toggle search field" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<djsiegel1> dupondje: same code base, and it already has patches
<djsiegel1> dupondje: check out the patches, see which ones work, try to make the search field toggle
<blueyed> amarok is "Updating system configuration." for quite (+1h) already. known bug?
<dupondje> djsiegel1: added comment !
<dupondje> going to check the other bug :P
<dupondje> djsiegel1: where are the patches btw ? ;)
<djsiegel1> dupondje: I think they are on the lp bug, or the upstream bug linked to from the lp bug
<djsiegel1> yeah, upstream bugzilla
<homebrew> I'm running 9.10 in VBox and was wondering if it is possible to use the guest additions for it yet.  The last time I tried with Alpha 1, it broke.
<BUGabundo> X died once I returned from Guest Session
<BUGabundo> anyone can confirm that?
<BUGabundo> nvidia card and driver
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-20
<VK7HSE> Is anyone having issues getting Karmic Alpha2 to install into VirtualBox? the standard desktop .iso appeared to hang prior to getting to the set up options! now currently attempting with alternate Karmic Alpha2!
<VK7HSE> so far so good! 43% installed!
<Wicla_> hey. Anyone else had problems with compiz.real? It's currently using 2584MB of swap
<Wicla_> or, not only swap but in total it's using that amount of memory.
<BUGabundo> Wicla_: mine is not even starting today :(
<Wicla_> uhm okey. This is the second time this has happened. Last time was a few days ago
<Wicla_> s/Last/First/ to make that sentence correct
<ripps> Well, I've finally gotten Karmic installed, I'm trying to restore my sbackup of my /home
<BUGabundo> ripps: YAY
<BUGabundo> hello DanaG
<ripps> BUGabundo: let's just hope everything restores properly. Also, I need to reinstall every package I had before. Hours of downloading packages for me.
<BUGabundo> ripps: did you dpkg -l ?
<BUGabundo> that would list all installed packages
<BUGabundo> so you could just sed it, to generate apt line
<ripps> BUGabundo: no, I wanted to have a cleaner system this time, I installed alot a crap I only used once
<BUGabundo> I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> but some I DO need
<virtuald> <:
<virtuald> :>
<BUGabundo> ^..^
<ghindo> Is anybody else having a bunch of packages being held back?
<BUGabundo> ghindo: try $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ghindo> Is udev-extras being held back for anybody else?  I haven't been able to update it for at least a week
<RAOF> ghindo: That's probably because it'll remove hotkey-setup.  "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will probably do what you want.
<ghindo> RAOF:  Got it, thanks.  I probably should have looked at the changelog/forums
<syn-ack> Any particular reason I have symlinks to my kernel in /... was just going thru this build trying to figure out how I can hack the mp3 codecs in it and noticed it
<syn-ack> I do have /boot/ on its own ext2 part, btw so I shouldnt have anything in the root
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Is there any easy way to take a non-running karmic 32-bit install and transpose it over to 64-bit?
<DanaG> by "transpose", I mean package states, some conf files, and sources.list
<virtuald> anyone noticed the horrible io scheduling in 2.6.30?
<DanaG> argh!  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365321
<DanaG> ARGH
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365321 in linux "iwlagn - Wireless network disconnects and won't reconnect without reboot" [Undecided,New]
<airstrike> i just wanted to share my opinion that this paper cuts project is simply great!
<DanaG> I just figured out why my wifi wouldn't connect..... 2 of 3 wifi antennas were not attached!
<ripps> How do I get gpg to use the pinentry method? I just reinstalled Ubuntu to Karmic and I don't know how to get gpg to remember my passpharase. My ppabot requires me to enter it a dozen times for each ppa package it builds w/ it's backports
<Hobbsee> DanaG: yeah, that'd do it!
<Hobbsee> ripps: install pinenty, relogin to X?
<Hobbsee> ripps: actually, gnupg-agent woks quite nicely, too
<Hobbsee> iirc
<DanaG> But it worked fine in Windows, oddly enough.
<DanaG> And it was giving me failed assertions... something about not being 802_1x
<DanaG> I guess iwlagn doesn't like diversity.
<DanaG> s/like/do/
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> arg, that "ear candy" thing is rather broken.
<DanaG> It continuously insists on cranking volume up to 100%.
<DanaG> SO IT MAKES EVERYTHING REALLY REALLY LOUD
<DanaG> =þ
<cwillu> DanaG, I already told you it's by design
<DanaG> which is?
<cwillu> max volume
<DanaG> the REALLY REALLY LOUD?
<cwillu> yes
<DanaG> I think it's an issue of "earcandy" not dealing well with flat volumes.
<DanaG> It cranks the app volume up to 100%.... and thus... affects the device volume, too.
<cwillu> shouldn't be affecting the device volume
<DanaG> I've honestly found flat volumes too confusing.
<DanaG> try earcandy some time.... but have your speakers turned way down, first.
<cwillu> you probably don't want to use it anyway, it does really really ugly things with polling
<cwillu> DanaG, I sent it a few hundred lines of patches to it, no idea if he ever applied them
<DanaG> yeah.  and the "move to new device" moves the thing FROM my BT headset back to onboard.
<cwillu> not a huge fan of people who try to run projects out of the comments of a blog post :p
<DanaG> I still disagree with flat-volumes... but that's something I can just live with disabling.  Might be nice to add it as a preference reachable by paprefs?
<cwillu> earcandy ultimately feels like using a tiling window manager
<cwillu> really annoying if you want your windows to stay where you left them
<cwillu> and it's buggy too, which doesn't help :p
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I wish I could set PA like this:
<cwillu> especially when the owner refuses to use such modern project management tools as "email"
<DanaG> For App X, prefer sound cards A>B>C.
<DanaG> For Y, prefer a different order.  If one is not present, drop back to another.
<cwillu> it's got a _little_ bit of that baked in
<DanaG> And have it move a stream from B to A when you plug in A.
<cwillu> but ya
<DanaG> Right now it drops back... but doesn't pop "forward" like win7 does.
<cwillu> honestly, I'd be happy with a simple way of alt-mousewheeling on a window to change that window's volume, or to change everything _but_ that window's folume
<DanaG> I just don't like how flat-volumes makes the volume slider for an app change the volume slider for the device, and vice versa.
<cwillu> s/folume/volume/
<DanaG> And moving an app to a different device... makes both the device slider and the app slider jump.
<cwillu> which should actually be possible based on how earcandy is resolving pulseaudio clients back to the open applications
<DanaG> The way I think of things is: device X is at some percent of its max volume, and app Y is at some portion of whatever the max is, set by X percent.
<DanaG> Even if the backend changes the volume slider value to optimize hardware... the frontend should not make things jump around.
<DanaG> oh, and then you have my odd USB audio device, that has two Speaker sliders.
<DanaG> One has no effect at all when you twiddle it.  The other works fine, but indicates decibel ranges from 0.0dB to 0.0dB.
<DanaG> ugh, stock bluetooth-applet is literally useless.
<DanaG> You can bond / pair to a device... but then once you've done that, you can't DO anything with the device.
<BUGabundo> compiz not starting for me!
<BUGabundo> anyone else?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: can't test as i'm using nouveau driver that has no 3D :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: yeah
<jetienne> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.82ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dupondje> somebody want to add my ppa ?
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa
<dupondje> need some people to test nautilus patch :D
<dupondje> BUGabundo:  ? ;)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no no ! eheh need it working
<BUGabundo> LO
<BUGabundo> LOL
<amortvigil> hi
<BUGabundo> hey amortvigil
<BUGabundo> eeh using the new webchat from freenode amortvigil?
<amortvigil> how is koala doing?
<amortvigil> BUGabundo: NOT SURE I USE webchat from the dutch community
<BUGabundo> not bad
<amortvigil> why?
<BUGabundo> a few nagging bugs
<amortvigil> ahhh ok
<amortvigil> well i hope koala will work for mee 9.04 doesnt work atall :)
<BUGabundo> why?
<amortvigil> it freezes ramdomly i get atk errors
<BUGabundo> and karmic?
<amortvigil> not yet tested
<amortvigil> afraid of an early alpha
<BUGabundo> running a livecd/usb doesn't hurt
<frandavid100> do you guys know with what protocols can you do a video call in empathy?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<frandavid100> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi frandavid100
<BluesKaj> what's happening today ?
<Tekno_> onks linuxille semmost näppärää powerpoint vieweriä
<Tekno_> joka vaan näyttäs ne diat samantien
<BluesKaj> !fi | Tekno_
<ubottu> Tekno_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<muggi> hi
<muggi> anyone followed this for installing grub2: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Grub2#grub.cfg   ?
<muggi> seems like i got stuck at grub 1.96, even though i followed the guide im trying to install grub2 under ubuntu 9.10
<muggi> 1. i used to dualboot win xp  and linux mint 7 on my asus eee, i then tried to install .9.10 as the third boot choice, but found out later that grub2 under 9.10 cant dualboot without a fix
<muggi>  but 9.10 never installed grub2, but grub-legacy (1.96), and now im tring to install grub2, but cant get it to work
<darthanubis> muggi, always read the known issues from the release notes FIRST
<muggi> I know now :-)  can see the install can fail, if there is other os's installed
<darthanubis> yeah
<muggi> at least i got the dualbooting to work
<muggi> but its under grub 1.96, seems like i cant install grub2  (all in 9.10)
<Machtin> is it usual not to get an answer to a security bug for 4 days?
<bazhang> this early in the release cycle? could well be
<Machtin> kk
<joejc> i got banned from #ubuntu so i decided to never use linux ever again and i want you to ban me from here to so if for some reason i forget how much ubuntu people hate me i still cant come back
<dupondje> there was probably a good reason why u got banned ...
<joejc> i wanted to know if i could customize the notifications. can you just ban me?
<BluesKaj> joejc, ubuntu isn't the only linux OS and if you were banned then you must be a bad bad boy/girl :)
<joejc> what wrong with wanting different notifications?
<darthanubis> joejc, you got some growing up to do kid.
<joejc> just ban me
<darthanubis> just leave
<darthanubis> ban yourself
<joejc> what do i need to do to get banned?
<darthanubis> leave and uninstall your IRC client
<darthanubis> joejc, your doing just fine, you'll be banned soon enough
<joejc> i like irc just not people that ban for no reason so i want to give you a reason
<darthanubis> or ignored
<darthanubis> I agree there with the abuse of OP power
<darthanubis> but you are coming across as a douchbag already
<darthanubis> it is no wonder you got banned
<darthanubis> ask a question pertinent to the channel, or leave?
<BluesKaj> joejc, you din't get banned for no reason...perhaps you became a PITA with your irrelavent questions
<darthanubis> do you need help or something?
<joejc> if they didnt like what i was doing they could have kicked me and given a reason but they didnt so i want to get banned from every ubuntu related channel
<darthanubis> joejc, what re you like 12 or something?
<darthanubis> joejc, just go sit in the corner for a while
<joejc> 26 just hate OPs who are bitches
<BluesKaj> in order not do what hew wants we should just put him on ignore and his dumb questions won't show up in the chat
<darthanubis> only type if you have something to add or need specific help. Otherwise, you are just a desperate and sad troll
<joejc> figure the op is probably here too
<joejc> ban me for being a troll
<Hew> BluesKaj, ?
<darthanubis> joejc, keep using profanity, that will obviously get you banned, if i could I would right now
<BluesKaj> hew=he
<tgpraveen> somebody please grant him his wish. he already has used profanity once
<Hew> yes :P
<joejc> darthanubis, then call the ops and get them to ban me
<tgpraveen> call him yourself
 * BluesKaj puts joejc on ignore
<darthanubis> I don't care about you, or your issue, I can ignore you at my will
<joejc> WHO?
<darthanubis> Like BluesKaj  just did
<lynggaard> I am looking for docs, or tips for doing a triple boot system (windows, ubuntu, opensolaris) having at leats the main part of ubuntu on a SSD, while having /home and /var on a regular disk... any pointers ?
<darthanubis> joejc, sooo, troll, what can we do for you besides your sad pleas for attention?
<lynggaard> preferably with the solaris readonly parts on the SSD as well
<ziroday> lynggaard: well on doing the install you would place those parts where you want, and then describe them in fstab (if not done for you already)
<darthanubis> lynggaard, read the release notes and known issues on the main page
<joejc> so you arnt going to ban me for asking to be banned and saying bitch?
<bazhang> joejc, please stop now
<lynggaard> The ubuntu part of having /var and /home elsewhere I am clear on, it is more how to do this best in a triple boot system... should the SSD be the master ? og should the regular HD be the master, but having a /boot partition for linux pointing to the SSD?
<joejc> thank you thats all  i needed to prove my point bye
<bazhang> ?
<ziroday> he has a loose screw, was most odd in #ubuntu
<darthanubis> bazhang, he is just a lost kid
<bazhang> okay thanks :)
<ziroday> darthanubis: I doubt all children have loose screws.
<darthanubis> true, I did not mean to insult all kids
<lynggaard> darthanubis, the release notes says nothing related to my query
<ziroday> lynggaard: mmm it would probably be best to stick /boot on SSD to lose that extra second of boot time.
<darthanubis> lynggaard, you don't read well, perhaps?
 * BluesKaj is too to waste time with juveys needing attention
<BluesKaj> too old
<darthanubis> grub2 is going to give you issues with your attempt
<darthanubis> BluesKaj, i hear ya
<lynggaard> darthanubis, apperently not. Could you be more specific about which paragraph I missed ?
<darthanubis> refuse to look it up for you after pointing you in the right direction
<darthanubis> in a nutshell, stay away from grub2
<lynggaard> darthanubis, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 says nothing about dual/triple boot (infact the page doesn't even contain the word dual). neither does it say anything about SSD considerations.
<ziroday> lynggaard: darthanubis is referring to "Due to the conversion to GRUB2, installation will fail if you try to install Karmic Alpha 2 on a system with other OSes installed. This will be fixed for Alpha 3. As a workaround in the meantime, you can choose to use GRUB1 instead by booting with the option: grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false."
<ziroday> did any of that get cut off?
<darthanubis> ziroday, no, and thank you
<dupondje> or use daily cdimage, should work also :)
<darthanubis> lynggaard, installation will fail if you try to install Karmic Alpha 2 on a system with other OSes installed.
<darthanubis> is it crystal now?
<ziroday> dupondje: just about to recommend that :)
<lynggaard> ziroday, if that was the information he was trying to convey, it surely covers only a small part. and nothing related to my inquiry of " The ubuntu part of having /var and /home elsewhere I am clear on, it is more how to do this best in a triple boot system... should the SSD be the master ? og should the regular HD be the master, but having a /boot partition for linux pointing to the SSD?"
<ziroday> lynggaard: I would recommend the /boot on the SSD as it will improve boot time. Otherwise it doesn't really matter.
<dupondje> 14 seconds instead of 16 :p
<dupondje> who cares :)
<lynggaard> darthanubis, yes crystal clear that you only answered a small item which could be pointed to in the main page, insteda of trying to answer the real question assuming that I had allready read the front page
<darthanubis> I threw you a bone is THIS is my thanks, because you can't read coherently? it is not for me or anyone to solve ALL your issues.
<lynggaard> ziroday, but doesn't this mean the SSD will have to be master... or can the regular HD be master and have grub(2?) point to a boot on another hd.
<dupondje> root & /boot can be on different hdd's ofc
<lynggaard> ziroday,so regular HD as master with, Grub1/2, windows, ubuntu /home +/var, and mayby solaris, with SSD as slave having ubuntu / (one partition incl /boot) ?
<lynggaard> dupondje, thank you. didn't know that. I was under the assumption the /boot needed to be on the master along with grub :-)
<ziroday> lynggaard: sounds like it would work to me
<lynggaard> darthanubis, you threw me a bone to a already solved issue, which had very little relevance to my overall query, basically adding nothing much to the information. Next time please assume that people have done their homework.. and you might see that the documentation for doing a setup like mine is not something google/bing is overflowing with
<darthanubis> you STILL don't get it?
<darthanubis> lynggaard, don't try so hard to piss on help from others
<darthanubis> even if you don't like the way in which it is given
<darthanubis> you were looking for the word "dual" and if you had READ the page "other OSes" part means what to you?
<darthanubis> bing/google would have not helped you, because your search query was NOT found
<darthanubis> it required you to do homework you OBVIOUSLY did not do, even with hand holding
<darthanubis> we had to read it to you
<darthanubis> are you done addressing me now?
<darthanubis> because I'm done with you
<darthanubis> k?
<lynggaard> darthanubis, yes I saw the Other OS'ses part before logging in here, but it does not tell of partition strategies or installation orders (e.g. in dual boot it is normal to start with windows, but what about triple ). It is only a reference to an already solved grup bug. and the workaround was listed directly in the page, so I had allready moved on to other issues.
 * darthanubis oh god
<darthanubis> where is that moronic kid when you need him
<lynggaard> darthanubis, maybe you should work on your support skills? you could improve a bit on your people skills ;-)
<darthanubis> he was at least entertaining :/
<lynggaard> ziroday, many thaks for the nice and informative replies. Do you by any change have a pointer to the best installation order. I usually only do dual boot, with windows first, and I am not sure when to install opensolaris ? is between windows and ubuntu the best bet?
<ziroday> lynggaard: I would probably do Windows, then OpenSolaris finishing off with Ubuntu. You might want to chart out your partitions beforehand with a livecd however.
<lynggaard> ziroday, the livecd part that is an excellent suggestion thanx :-) and for confirming then OpenSolaris should go in the middle. I think all I need to figure out now it if/how I can place the solaris "read-only" parts on the SSD as well, but I think that is for another forum
<ziroday> lynggaard: good luck
<lynggaard> ziroday, thanks, have a nice day
<ziroday> lynggaard: you too!
<ripps> suspend/resume seems to be broken again in Karmic, it used to suspend, but the display would never resume before intrepid, and now it's doing it again in Karmic
<dupondje> pfft, this noise bug is really annoying
<dupondje> nobody else has it, that there comes some noise out of the computer
<cyphase> i was wondering.. why isn't karmic using firefox 3.5?
<dupondje> when I get for example a Pidgin notice, its silent while the notice is shown, and when it dissapears, its starting again :(
<dupondje> cyphase: its not default, but u can just install it (firefox-3.5 package)
<cyphase> dupondje: yea.. but why?
<cyphase> dupondje: 3.5 is going to be default when karmic is released
<dupondje> maby
<dupondje> no id
<cyphase> dupondje: maybe?
<DanaG> what noise?
<dupondje> cyphase: yes
<dupondje> DanaG: dunno where it comes from :s
<DanaG> describe it, I mean.
<cyphase> dupondje: why maybe? it's going to be out for months by the time karmic is released
<dupondje> DanaG: its quite difficult to describe :p
<DanaG> high-pitched whining or warbling, or something?
<DanaG> Some noises computers can make are due to power regulation.
<DanaG> ... for example.
<cyphase> it's probably the aliens trying to contact you
<dupondje> DanaG: sounds like hdd spinning more
<dupondje> DanaG: seems like its the hdd
<dupondje> no sound when hdd is accessed
<dupondje> and sound while its idle :s
<DanaG> Oh yeah, sounds kind of like heads unloading.... when they're over the platters, it makes one sort of noise, and when idle, it has a different (honestly, louder) noise.
<dupondje> but didn't notice it before going to karmic :s
<dupondje> thats the weird thing
<dupondje> argh, becomming crazy of it
<dupondje> its not Ubuntu it seems, also in windows
<dupondje> but way less in windows (guess why, my hdd is never idle there :P)
<Quarth> Hi. anyone can help to trace a problem with X on karmic running on a netbook?
<dupondje> tell the problem first :) maby somebody can help then :)
<Quarth> Sure :=
<Quarth> Sure :=
<Quarth> desktop freezes on startup, sometime on the login screen, sometimes few seconds/minutes after.
<Quarth> It sounds similar to bug:359392
<Quarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in compiz "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Undecided,In progress]
<Quarth> But don't have an intel chipset, its an HP2133 all based on VIA chipset. But the same synthoms.
<Quarth> Any idea? Or, can anyone guide me on contribute with more info?
<Quarth> (Sorry but I've been out of linux for some years)
<dupondje> I have no id
<Quarth> tx dupondje.
<dupondje> maby somebody else has :)
<Quarth> Hope so :)
<Quarth> Anyway, it run after install. I'm sure it's al update problem.
<Quarth> Do you know how to downgrade last updates?
<dupondje> I think its possible to downgrade with apt, but don't ask me how :D
<Quarth> lol :D I also think so! Let's see if someone kows.
<Quarth> ^knows
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<ripps> Some programs such as banshee and mpd aren't able to recurse the files in symlinked directory that leads to my ntfs external harddrive. Do I have something configured wrong?
<FoxBlitzz> Why is GRUB in Karmic so much uglier now?
<syn-ack> define uglier...
<BUGabundo> FoxBlitzz: 'cause its GRUB2 and it doesn't allow stiles?
<FoxBlitzz> Is there a way I can replace it with the older GRUB?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> install it
<DanaG> My gripe with grub2: no savedefault.
<FoxBlitzz> Yeah, apparently grub2 isn't installed, so I can't uninstall
<DanaG> Just install grub; it "conflicts" on grub-pc.
<DanaG> So, it'll remove grub-pc (which is grub2).
<FoxBlitzz> Ooh, I see
<DanaG> Why don't they combine grub-pc and grub-efi like Fedora does?
<DanaG> Sure would make it easier for me to use UEFI.
<FoxBlitzz> Gah, I don't have a menu.lst
<DanaG> It should create one, I believe.
<ripps> Does anybody here know why mpd and banshee won't recognize symlinks to my external harddrive?
<FoxBlitzz> It didn't.
<FoxBlitzz> And all the GRUB2-looking stuff is still there
<FoxBlitzz> In /boot/...
<FoxBlitzz> Rrrgh
<FoxBlitzz> Now I'm stuck at a freaking GRUB prompt
<FoxBlitzz> Great, I should have saved a snapshot of the VM
<DanaG> Reinstall grub-pc and it'll use the not-removed grub.cfg.
<DanaG> Or boot manually and use os-prober, I think it is.
<FoxBlitzz> ...How?
<Wicla_> No one else having problems with extremly memory-hungry processes? Firefox is eating 940m, compiz.real 791m, Xorg 535m, pulseaudio 287m, gnome-terminal 216m?
<BUGabundo> Wicla_: let me check
<BUGabundo> 11882      0      0         82K 872.9M 259.4M     0K     0K   7% firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> 28038    495      0        844K   1.0G 252.5M     0K     0K   6% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 17333      0      0       1717K 777.0M 212.5M     0K     0K   5% nautilus
<BUGabundo>  8588      0      0       2106K 612.6M 118.3M     0K     0K   3% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  4442      0      0       1804K 444.1M 88940K     0K     0K   2% Xorg
<BUGabundo> 29852      0      0      18865K 118.8M 70992K     0K     0K   2% chromium-brows
<Wicla_> VIRT field in `top' is accurate, right?
<BUGabundo> this is from atop, and 'm' option
<Wicla_> Either way, procceses eats all memory over time until there is non left and system freezes for a few minutes from time to make memory available. :/
<BUGabundo> Wicla_: only if you have a memory leak
<Sarvatt> let me guess, intel graphics Wicla_? theres a fix for the memory leak under GL compositing in mesa 7.5
<Wicla_> yep. intel graphics here
<Wicla_> hm, may I ask how to find it? :)
<Sarvatt> it'll be fixed in the not too distant future, fixes just got commited yesterday and will be in the mesa 7.5 release any day now, they're just waiting on some word about packaging gallium from debian to update it on ubuntu
<Wicla_> ah ok. I'll wait then. Can survive a extra reboot per day :P
<BUGabundo> eehh
<Sarvatt> turning off compiz makes it go away for now though :D
<Unksi> oh, so thats why the weird freezes that seem to come up from nowhere :p
<Wicla_> Sarvatt: do you know if there are any fix for that bug which makes the system unable to turn on screen after it has been blanked (probably with dpms)?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: question: can you help me get compiz working?
<BUGabundo> stop working yesterday or so
<ripps> So... nobody has any idea why symlinks in mpd worked yesterday, but not today?
<Sarvatt> nope, dont have the problem here but there are *alot* of variables involved that arent accounted for by your description there. do you have a bug report with the logs listed by any chance?
<Wicla_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/383973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383973 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[GM45] system frozen after a period of inactivity (dup-of: 388357)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388357 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freeze on karmic after resume from full screen application: i915_gem_retire_work_handler() / finish_task_switch()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: if you want I'll file one, and upload the trace and .xsessionerrors
<Sarvatt> i'd put money on that being a gnome-power-manager problem Wicla :D
<Sarvatt> sorry bugabundo, whats wrong?
<Unksi> thta bug exists on kubuntu as well
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: compiz won't start
<Sarvatt> you disabled metacity compositing in gconf and it still wont?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200312/
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: not sure. I had it disable on the last boot, to test it, but lost gnome-do composite suport
<Sarvatt> looks like you have metacity compositing enabled there still
<BUGabundo> so I enabled it back, and now I can't start compiz
<BUGabundo> it always worked before :(
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: but can't I have compiz AND composite?
<BUGabundo> I need it!
<Sarvatt> BUGabundo: you can only have one compositing manager at a time, metacity has a problem reliquishing control of compositing to compiz, if you disable metacity compositing compiz has no problems starting fine
<BUGabundo> but how can I enable composite IN compiz?
<Sarvatt> compiz does the compositing if you use compiz!
 * BUGabundo disables composite in metacity yet again
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: err No
<BUGabundo> at least not with OSD and gnome-do skins
<Sarvatt> you cant disable compositing in compiz man, compiz is a GL compositing window manager
<Sarvatt> metacity compositing is xrender based instead of 3d based
<BUGabundo> Ok compiz is UP again
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200313/
<BUGabundo> I'll test on the next reboot
<BUGabundo> no idea when that will be
<BUGabundo> last time it took me 5 days
<Sarvatt> that just means some plugins dont work with your hardware, you can disable them in compiz config setting manager
<Sarvatt> dont need to reboot, your gnome-do should be fine now?
<BUGabundo> it does
<Sarvatt> gnome-do just needs a compositing window manager in general for the transparency, doesnt matter which one you use
<BUGabundo> but let me restart DO just to be sure
<BUGabundo> seems to be working
<BUGabundo> but I had lots of trouble before with this settings
<BUGabundo> any way, thanks Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> as usual, you are very useful and knowledgeable
<BUGabundo> 1st cycle here?
<anachronik_> hello
<mobnoob> hi
<BUGabundo> hey anachronik_ and mobnoob
<mobnoob> got a problem after installing grub2 lol
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: hola senoir
<mobnoob> lo billy
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> whats happenin in the +1 world
<mobnoob> n e 1 feel like stepping me through fixing my error 11
<hexa--> BUGabundo: nothing fixed so far
<BUGabundo> Hi hexa--. please remember me of the prob
<billybigrigger> mobnoob:::whats up
<hexa--> gtk applications crashing
<mobnoob> error 11 on grub2 install
<billybigrigger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2011
<billybigrigger> tell me if that helps ya :P i know it doesn't look pretty, its a WIP
<mobnoob> im not that good yet
<BUGabundo> hexa--: still nothing here
<mobnoob> but ill try again brb
<BUGabundo> sorry for not being more helpful
<hexa--> BUGabundo: we tried debugging nautilus, remember?
<mobnoob> np
<billybigrigger> mobnoob::: basically change ROOT to UUID
<BUGabundo> hexa--: ehe not really, sorry. I've the worse memory you can find :)
<hexa--> alright
<hexa--> so you told me to keep you posted
<hexa--> and if you dont remember it anyway... :P
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ppl still using /dev/sdXY on root?
<BUGabundo> hexa--: ahahh
<BUGabundo> np
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: no, theres a bug in grub when updating from legacy to G2 that it is trying to read for example....root "b850ec51-e1d4-48c3-96d2-a2c6e368d2e1"
<billybigrigger> when its try to read UUID, so you need to edit the option and change from ROOT to UUID
<billybigrigger> i should read up more on the bug, there might be more to it, but i know it only happens when upgrading from legacy to g@
<billybigrigger> s/g@/g2
<hexa--> BUGabundo: ehm gtk applications are crashing when they are displaying files, like nautilus in genereal and others when confronted with file opening, saving, etc.
<hexa--> then we tried debugging nautilus
<Sarvatt> that only happened during a chainload for me, actually updating to grub2 fixed it but when i chainloaded i had to change root to uuid
<hexa--> which didnt work
<hexa--> now i successfully got a backtrace from transmission: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/395585/
<BUGabundo> ahhh hexa--. yeah I seem to recall that
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt::: yeah, it happens before you upgrade-from-grub-legacy right?
<hexa--> Sarvatt was involved too :)
<hexa--> $ transmission
<hexa--> (transmission:12393): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_sortable_set_sort_column_id: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SORTABLE (sortable)' failed
<hexa--> Segmentation fault
<billybigrigger> that looks familiar :P
<Sarvatt> you arent the first person i've heard from having problems with gtkfilechooser since the update a few days ago hexa, i didnt see any bugs upstream when i looked yesterday though :(
<billybigrigger> i think the same thing happens to me when i try to change where i save my files
<billybigrigger> in transmission, and in deluge, and i think my bug is caused from libgtk2.0
<hexa--> Sarvatt: well i suppose with my data from transmission i can file one
<Sarvatt> there was a change in gtk+ 2.17.2 that let gtk file chooser remember sort column status that might be having problems
<hexa--> so which package should i report this bug for?
<Sarvatt> lets see if its fixed upstream
<hexa--> libgtk+2.0?
<hexa--> okay
<Sarvatt> gtk+
<hexa--> i was searching here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/
<hexa--> and didnt find anything
<Sarvatt> hmm, do those torrent clients show the size column by default when you open up the save file dialogue?
<hexa--> i dont remember that
<Sarvatt> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/commit/?id=68171b506f1a77b33367f69364d9991a4558a242
<Sarvatt> its possible they dont and need to to work with the change
<Sarvatt> yeah wow alot of fixes related to the sort column crashing upstream
<Sarvatt> http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gtk+/log/
<ripps> Okay, I've think I know what's going on, mpd runs as the mpd user, but my external harddrive is mounted as 0700 under my username. Apparently this creates a permission issue so mpd won't parse the files there. I don't know why it creates an issue in Karmic, but not Jaunty, but running mpd under my username fixed the issue.
<Sarvatt> is it ntfs ripps?
<hexa--> Sarvatt: should i still file the bug?
<Sarvatt> ripps: disk mounting is handled via devkit-disks now, it could be mounting with different permissions via that instead of how it was handled via hal in jaunty if it helps looking into the bug further
<Sarvatt> hexa--: your call, not trying to imply it wouldnt hurt just that theres some problems with the sort field handling since 2.17.2 that may be known and fixed already when we get the update and there might be bugs on gnomes bugzilla about it already
<hexa--> alright
<DanaG> Sarvatt: oh hey, is your repo with the radeon KMS supposed to not-work for R600?
<DanaG> It gives me "failed to initalize radeon.  Disabling IOCTL"
<Sarvatt> yep no support for anything higher than r500
<Sarvatt> they're working on it
<DanaG> ah.  Might be good to at least have it give a "hey, we don't do R600" message, rather than a simple FAIL. =þ
<DanaG> It also doesn't drop back to non-modeset... so xorg loads without any EXA and such.
<dupondje> sound is still a hell in Karmic it seems :( Flash + Audacious doesn't work, lowering volume goes weird, ALSA & PulseAudio is not syncronized :(
<Sarvatt> i'll put a note on the PPA about it, thought it was common knowledge KMS doesnt work on newer than r500 so it didnt occur to me
<hexa--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/390035
<hexa--> here we got
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390035 in gtk+2.0 "GTK Applications crashing when displaying file dialogues" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I HAVE had KMS work on my r600, once.
<DanaG> I don't remember when that was, though.
<hexa--> lol
<hexa--> i'm eager to find replys to my bug report :]
<BUGabundo> hexa--: what?
<hexa--> because it really bothers me
<hexa--> you know, you try to file a bug in firefox
<hexa--> and you try to upload a backtrace
<Lounge> i wanted to ask about something that should be fixed in the next release: In jaunty, if be chance the USB susbsystem crashes, Jaunty will hand in the middle of shutdown, my guyess is its waiting for modprobe, but modprobe is frozen
<Lounge> jaunty will hang*
<hexa--> but when you try to upload the file firefox crashes :)
<hexa--> this channel is not about jaunty
<Lounge> can it be made so that if the usb subsystem crashes ubuntu can still shutdown?
<scizzo-> !jaunty | Lounge
<ubottu> Lounge: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<BUGabundo> Jun 20 23:13:02 blubug kernel: [22358.088322] ata4: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4050000 action 0xe frozen
<Lounge> yes
<BUGabundo> what does this mean ^^?
<scizzo-> Lounge: this channel is for karmic not for jaunty....
<Lounge> sometimes bad usb hardware that's not scripted properlly can crash modprobe/usb subsystem, basically leaving it in limbo
<Lounge> problem is if that happens, jaunty will get stuck in the middle of shutting down
<hexa--> Lounge: please use the channel for the current release, which would be #ubuntu for english
<Lounge> hardy didn't
<Lounge> i'm basically asking, can this be fixed in karma?
<Lounge> please?
<scizzo-> Lounge: I would guess that kind of question is a wishlist item to launchpad
<Lounge> kk
<hexa--> agreed
<hexa--> and it would depend strongly on the informations you can supply
<scizzo-> Lounge: asking there will also reach out to more developers then asking in this channel since most developers does not sit on IRC
<Lounge> um i have an account but can i be linked to the right area in lunchpad, prretty plz :D
<scizzo-> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<hexa--> !wishlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wishlist
<scizzo-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<scizzo-> maybe
<hexa--> ask a question
<hexa--> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+addquestion
<hexa--> here maybe
<hexa--> or you can file a bug for jaunty
<Lounge> would it be better to report the bug n jaunty?
<hexa--> i dont know exactly
<scizzo-> if its a wishlist for jaunty then yes
<Lounge> i'm not sure if i can repreduce the bug now that i patched the xpad.c for the xbox 360 controller to prevent the usb subsystem from crashing?
<scizzo-> if it is a wishlist for karmic then add it to karmic
<Lounge> well maybe i can use the unpatched and compile it to try and reproduce it
<mobnoob> ;[
<Lounge> basically if modprobe does an "abnormal exit" then that means modprobe is hanging
<Lounge> because of a bad scripted driver
<Lounge> therefore jaunty wont shutdown
<Lounge> hardy was able to shutdown with the this problem
<Lounge> not sure about ibex
<mobnoob> @billy nice post  but i am not that advanced yet
<Lounge> anyhoo i did post the xpad.c
<Lounge> http://pastebin.ca/1468025
<Lounge> patched
<Lounge> but that only for fixing that bad driver
<Lounge> ok well i submitted a "question" about Jaunty not shutting down after a USB subsystem crash and hopefully it can get fixed for karma aswell
<Lounge> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/74853
<Lounge> shouldn't be that hard to produce a modprobe abnormal exit/usb subsytem crash
<Lounge> my guess is it just required a poorly written driver to enable lol
<Lounge> yes i would like to see this fix in karmic koala ^^
<ctp> hi folks. beeing debian user for 13 years now and using ubuntu for 3 years, would you recommend karmic for daily work?
<Lounge> ctp: karmic is still in the development for the time being
<Lounge> unless you wanna test it out
<Lounge> but the latest stable version is ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty
<hexa--> ctp: clearly not.
<Lounge> offically speaking of course "Ubuntu 9.04"
<mob_> ty all l8r
<ctp> Lounge: i know this fact ;-) i don't expect clean-and-no-trouble-ubuntu but where's the most work in karmic now? is the base stable enough to work with?
<Lounge> ctp: it should but expect things to get broken after updates
<hexa--> ctp: well, for me there are gtk apps crashing if i use file open/save/save as dialogues
<hexa--> or nautilus itself
<ctp> hexa--: greets to you martin ;-) you know who is speaking? buzzword: 25c3 ;-)
<Lounge> yes
<hexa--> oh boy
<hexa--> indeed
<ctp> hexa--: hehe, global village ;-)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<Lounge> ctp: always report bugs too to help the developers fix and patch things
<BUGabundo> ctp: as long as you can produce decent bug reports
<hexa--> also ich würde am liebsten downgraden gerade :)
<Lounge> i cant lol
<Lounge> i try
<BUGabundo> and are ready fro breakage, welcome aboard
<BUGabundo> in making Ubuntu better for everyone
<ctp> Lounge: well, i'm coding myself on the kernel and like bleeding-edge stuff. so if you say me, i can login into my account, every distro is fine ;-)
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-21
<BUGabundo> ctp: please read the release notes, and install/upgrade a daily image of Karmic
<Lounge> ctp: yes they can use all the help they can muster ^^
<ctp> hexa--: hey, i've forgotten one fact. which city are you from. i have to travel around next weeks, so not sure, if i am in your region. but if ...
<BUGabundo> ctp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview and
<BUGabundo> |daily | ctp
<BUGabundo> !daily | ctp
<ubottu> ctp: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ctp> i have to chose between squeeze and jaunty _today_ (no joke, it's sunday, but they expect a decision) for 30 workstations. not sure what to take. i must say. i love debian but ...
<hexa--> ctp: mittelhessen
<ctp> hexa--: ah, ok. btw you're at har2009?
<hexa--> ctp: funny, i'm a student, no job at all... :)
<hexa--> ctp: i'd like to, so much :]
<BUGabundo> hexa--: ctp please that that to PVT. thank you
<hexa--> ctp: jabber?
<ctp> the reason for squeeze/karmic is: kernel 2.6.30 (the company i'm working for currently hacks kernel drivers, so they need bleeding edge stuff) and most recent libs. so no chance for lenny/jaunty installation with lot of upgrade hickhack
<BUGabundo> ctp: you can get mailine kernel for jaunty too
<BUGabundo> ctp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<ctp> BUGabundo: right, but same with libs, gcc 4.4 etc
<ctp> hexa--: ctp@jabber.ccc.de
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> then yes, you may need karmic
<BUGabundo> but I would not place that onto 30 PRODUCTION workstations
<ctp> BUGabundo: i think i'll package the stuff into a vmware instance for them. currently they're working with lenny pinning hundreds of packages ;-)
<BUGabundo> ctp: you could do the same with jaunty plus packages from karmic
<DanaG> Or have remote secondary machines?
<BUGabundo> but it would be integrantion HELL
<ctp> hexa--: see query. no  jabber client here. i need some web based client ;-)
<BUGabundo> ctp hexa-- take it to IRC PVT ?
<ctp> BUGabundo, DanaG et al.. thx for infos ;-)
<BUGabundo> ctp: no prob
<ctp> BUGabundo: we did ;-)
<BUGabundo> I would love to see 30 more testers for karmic
<BUGabundo> but I also know you need to get work done
<BUGabundo> and can't depend on the breakage that is expected on a devel cycle
<DanaG> s/depend/gamble/
<BUGabundo> what gamble? it WILL happen! LOL
<BUGabundo> its just a question of HOW serious it will be
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ping .still around ?
<yoasif> hey all
<yoasif> anyone seeing gconfd-2 taking up 10-15% of cpu constantly?
<felipe__> hi everyone, I am testing ubuntu karmic koala and I've some problems with the grub, and defenitely I can't fix it because I can't find the menu.list? someone can help me?
<felipe__> the version of the grub is 1.9.4  so it is almost 2
<BluesKaj> felipe__, alt+f2 ,  kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DanaG> yay, somebody who actually knows not to use bare sudo for X apps!
<DanaG> That's one of my pet peeves: people saying "sudo <X application>"
<felipe__> blueskaj: yeah but that is in the old grub , in grub 2 is different right?
<yofel> felipe__: look into /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> I'm using grub, dunno whether it's 2 or not
<yofel> version 0.X is grub 1.X is grub2
<felipe__> blueskaj: are you testing karmic koala? because, I can't find the file in this distribution ...
<BluesKaj> yes i am , felipe__
<felipe__> I tried with os-prover and then update-grub
<yofel> DanaG: yeah, but I also met somebody who said: open a terminal and then start a bash shell with gksu xterm ...
<felipe__> but , the system says: mapdevfs: error while loading shared libraries: libdebian-installer.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yofel> *root shell
<yofel> felipe__: yes, grub2 has no menu.lst anymore
<DanaG> bah, just sudo -i!
<DanaG> =þ
<yofel> ;)
<BluesKaj> felipe__, I see nothing in the menu.lst about grub2
<DanaG> look in /etc/default/grub
<DanaG> and /etc/grub.d
<yofel> BluesKaj: menu.lst is grub, grub2 has no menu.lst
<BluesKaj> then why use it?
<felipe__> yofel: yeah I know, but how I can configure my system for having dual boot
<yofel> no idea, I don't use grub2 on my dual boot machines since it's know to be buggy
<felipe__> ahahah
<felipe__> ok, but the thing is try to fix the bug :-)
<BluesKaj> felipe__, I dual boot , would like to have a look ? http://www.pastebin.ca/1468346
<felipe__> yofel: but do you have dual booting? where is the file of configuration?
<felipe__> blueskaj : yeah this file looks like my old one with grub 1.X in jaunty but in koala I can't fine the file of configuration
<yofel> felipe__: the only machine that I have dual boot on is still running jaunty with grub since I can't afford to break it and my karmic machines are ubuntu only
<yofel> felipe__: if you want the grub2 'menu.lst' that woud be /boot/grub/grub.cfg but the 'DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE' should be taken seriously i think
<coz_> hey guys how to flash in kde4?
<woodbj> works fine for me in firefox and konqueror
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> I guess I could install firefox
<ripps> It seems that python-gnome2-extras is broken. I think it's because of it's dependency python-gdl
<Protector1981> -.- ecrypt dont works with karmic? oO
<lynggaard> hi, planning on building a new comp, and with all the gfx sub system/driver changes I would like an advice. Planning on ubuntu 9.10 64bit, but should I go with ati based card (eg. 4770)now they have started to like OSS drivers, or should I stay with nvidia (like GTS 250) and their binary blob (is that available in 64bit?)
<lynggaard> Can't seem to find any solid advice for the new stuff happening in 9.04/9.10
<lynggaard> any advice or pointers to guides ?
<RAOF> The nvidia binary blob works on x86-64; the OSS drivers for r700 cards (like the 4770) aren't quite done yet, although I think there'll be some support in Karmic (9.10)
<lynggaard> RAOF, thanks do you know if the ATI support will include 3D effects? or are we talking something alike the Intel + 9.04 (unstable and very slow)?
<lynggaard> RAOF, do you know of a link where i can read up on the state of the mentioned ATI drivers ?
<RAOF> lynggaard: There's already 2D support for ATI; I was talking about the 3D support.  The annoying 9.04 Intel performance regressions should all be fixed in Karmic.
<RAOF> The ATI drivers will be doing something like what happened in the Intel drivers soon, though (moving to a GPU memory manager & kernel modesetting, in their case TTM).  I'm not sure how that'll effect the performance & stability for Karmic, though.
<lynggaard> RAOF, good to know about intel, my coworker will be very happy.
<RAOF> They'll get faster suspend/resume & boot with kernel modesetting, too.
<lynggaard> RAOF, do you know of a good place to follow the progress of the ATI driver. A quick google wasn't much help
<Sarvatt> i would pick nvidia any day of the week, would be surprised if open source ati would be to your liking even in a year from now. the r6xx and newer support is very incomplete right now, they are mainly focusing on improving the situation for r5xx and older cards that arent supported by fglrx anymore
<Sarvatt> the blob sucks, but you'd be stuck with the blob either way and at least the nvidia blob supports things like vdpau
<lynggaard> RAOF, what would your recommendation ? which holds the better future/ will ati be able to catch-up...
<lynggaard> Sarvatt, what is vdpau ?
<lynggaard> Sarvatt, and what is "very incomplete"?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah.  Unfortunately, nothing else supports vdpau :)
<Sarvatt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<RAOF> lynggaard: vdpau is nVidia's GPU video decoding extension.  Like XvMC, but supporting codecs that people actually care about.
<lynggaard> thanks for the links
<Sarvatt> very incomplete = i'd be surprised if it was even working and/or had half the features of the binary blob drivers in a year from now
<RAOF> I'm not sure; the r700 stuff is using the new gallium framework.  How fast it gets working is going to depend heavily on how mature that gets.
<lynggaard> how about sli support ? reason I am asking is because from a windows (gaming) perspective I really like the idea of starting with a single cheap ati 4770 and adding another later in case I run into performance issues.  but if it means basically no linux performance (just want fast 2D and some of the helpfull 3d desktop effects) then I might need to rethink that idea
<lynggaard> gallium framework ?
<RAOF> lynggaard: Dunno about SLI.  That's probably a low priority, though.
<RAOF> lynggaard: http://www.tungstengraphics.com/wiki/index.php/Gallium3D
<RAOF> The gallium framework is the new "let's make developing 3d drivers less of a pain" code that's recently been merged into MESA mainline.  It's essentially a way of getting (nearly) API-independent 3d drivers.
<RAOF> You can also (and the nouveau drivers have) implement other interesting things, like GPU video decoding through it.
<Sarvatt> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<RAOF> For a new ATI card you'll have the fglrx binary driver anyway; that should work, even if it's not as fun as the OSS drivers ;)
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<zniavre> does nvidia 173.14.xx works yet ?
<RAOF> Ah.  The joy of 4 separate nvidia blobs :(
<zniavre> yep my graphic card is now officialy too old :o(
<lynggaard> RAOF, agree it is not as fun... but I must admit I go by the following priorites "working (gets the job done) then OSS friendly company" sad but true.
<RAOF> Certainly.
<RAOF> Partially what I meant was, like the nvidia blob, fglrx does some things worse than the OSS drivers.
<lynggaard> RAOF + Sarvatt, Do you want to pass judgement on my first one 4770 then later maybe another idea, or should i go for a GTS 250 or above nvidia right away ? what would you recommendation be (for a core i7, karmic 64bit)
<lynggaard> RAOF: yeay I know the fglrx can be a lot of work to get working , my old (current) comp has a at x800
<RAOF> lynggaard: Well, that'll be particularly difficult since fglrx no longer supports it :).  With a new card, it should be easy.
<lynggaard> RAOF: i know, it went away when I did an upgrade to 9.04 :-(
<RAOF> lynggaard: Last I checked, ATI cards had the best price/performance.  As you'll initially need a binary blob whichever way you go, I'd choose ATI - you'll get an OSS driver faster.
<dupondje> nouveau driver works fine here
<dupondje> but no 3D :(
<RAOF> Right.  Nouveau driver is a much better 2d driver than the nvidia blob.  With the exception of suspend/resume.  Just no 3d
<lynggaard> dupondje, my work-paid laptop has nvidia mobile something, works great but I am only running 32bit on that, hence my initial question about 64bit availability
<dupondje> doesn't make a difference
<dupondje> all drivers are 32 & 64bit
<RAOF> dupondje: That's not strictly speaking true.  It happens to be the case that nvidia provides an x86-64 driver, though.
<lynggaard> dupondje, maybe now... but it has certainly been an issue with all my older computers. 64bit is still a bit of a pain, if not the drivers then something else
<dupondje> i'm running 64bit karmic, and have no issues
<dupondje> 32bit is like prehistoric imo
<dupondje> Do they sell any computer with less then 4GB ram now ?
<lynggaard> dupondje, try to install lotus software on that ;-)
<dupondje> blame the company
<dupondje> its sad that still not all software is ported
<dupondje> 64bit should be mainstream :s
<lynggaard> dupondje, agree... just doesn't help me install the dam thing :-(
<lynggaard> but at least I can run ubuntu fulltime at work :-)
<syn-ack> I cant. :(
<syn-ack> then again, we're a windows shop :D
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> question
<syn-ack> actually, nm
<lynggaard> (must admit i have a virtual box, for the 2-3 apps that doesn't work on linux)
<syn-ack> question probably isnt "supported" by ubuntu so I will roll my own solution
<DanaG> I've been on 64-bit for a while, and haven't had too many issues.
<bash> um...
<bash> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list (dist parse)
<bash> :/
<bash> fixed it..
<bash> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list
<penguin42> anyone else seeing gnome app problems since a recent update? All seem to be dieing in libgail?
<miik> in installer i picked location sweden, but then it recommended me US keyboard layout
<miik> why??
<miik> it must know if i pick sweden, it should recommend swedish by default
<tgpraveen> miik: many people have the us keyboard layout in many countries
<tgpraveen> I think it is most popular layout
<tgpraveen> and only minority of people have a different one
<miik> uh?? what??
<miik> minority? dude
<miik> everyone in sweden uses swedish layout
<miik> everyone in norway uses norweigan layout
<miik> usa uses usa layout
<miik> russia uses russian layout
<miik> china uses china layout, japan uses japan layout
<miik> why it try use US layout if i pick other country than US?
<penguin42> hmm I think I saw a similar bug for that
<penguin42> milk: Maybe there is a list of rules with only a few in
<penguin42> milk: Similar to this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/389610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389610 in ubiquity "Keyboard layout wrong versus correct time zone selected" [Undecided,New]
<miik> oh
<virtuald> even uk doesn't use us layout
<miik> dude i get angry, try ubuntu 9.10 alpha2, in virtualbox, and i can only 800x600 and 640x480
<miik> i need higher resolution!!
<dupondje> install guest additions
<miik> but in windows 7, i dont need isntall guest additions, i can still use 1024x768 and higher
<cemunal> can i use alsa-base package for alsa-driver 1.0.20 in 9.04?
<cemunal> from karmic repos
<tgpraveen> hey I just upgraded and now my system menu
<tgpraveen> has many divisions like
<tgpraveen> personal,look and feel, internet etc.
<tgpraveen> the old way of only two submenus of prefer and admin is gone
<tgpraveen> anybody else see this?
<penguin42> oh , mine doesn't
<tgpraveen> hmm weird it might one of the many ppas that I have enabled
<penguin42> but my gnome is not particularly happy after the last update - I've had a few crashes involving libgail
<darthanubis> I think I solved a bug?
<darthanubis> How can I get the status of it changed?
<miik> launchpad maybe?
<miik> bugs.launchpad.net
<miik> idk
<penguin42> darthanubis: Add your fix to the bug in launchpad and hopefully the maintainer of the package will see it, if they don't spot it you might give them a mail - you can also try on #ubuntu-qa
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347487 in virtualbox-ose "starting virtual machine in virtualbox-ose freezes system" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darthanubis> The fix was a hack to my BIOS
<penguin42> darthanubis: That's a bit worrying actually - I doubt all the people have a broken BIOS - it's likely that virtualbox needs to be more careful in what it's doing with the bios?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes!
<darthanubis> penguin42, It was not VB's fault, I believe it is XFX's fault. the MOBO maker.
<penguin42> darthanubis: The other guys on there are using Toshiba machines
<darthanubis> penguin42, Yeah for them, it was toshiba-acpi or some such
<darthanubis> I was not loading that module
<nperry`> darthanubis I'm pretty sure its how VB is accessing the mobo.
<penguin42> darthanubis: So it looks like there are potentially multiple problems
<darthanubis> true, it makes sense
<penguin42> darthanubis: On your machine did toshiba-acpi get loaded anyway?
<darthanubis> penguin42, never
<darthanubis> I have a nforce 680i LT from XFX, with a E8400, no toshi nothing
<penguin42> ok, so your case is probably just a screwed bios as you saw - and possibly that bug is just a toshiba one - there are probably multiple things that can kill virtualbox
<penguin42> darthanubis: Also it's very very bad manners to tell people to disregard someone elses comment
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> good day folks
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<darthanubis> penguin42, I don't need your admonishment. It was worst "manners" to post bogus information to a bug report.
<darthanubis> penguin42, the most importatn thing should be the BUG, not someone's feelings.
<darthanubis> I asked the guy NOT to do it before he did
<darthanubis> I was alerting ppl not to be distracted. Too bad you can't see that. Maybe it would be best to know what your talking about first, so as not to appear to be uncouth?
<penguin42> darthanubis: It wasn't false information - he was trying to help to say that virtualbox worked on some systems and thus the bug didn;t affect everyone
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> I felt I had cause, but I did not like calling out someone like that. I get what your saying. But in the channel before he posted, he seemed flippant and eager to dismiss the bug. I did not feel that was helpful to the resolution of the issue.
<darthanubis> I'm human and thanks for pointing out my poor etiquette.
<darthanubis> seriously
<penguin42> it just seemed a bit harsh
<darthanubis> billybigrigger, hope you see where I was coming from? My bad
<darthanubis> penguin42, I agree.
<darthanubis> I was not personal. I was just really frustrated by the bug.
<penguin42> but anyway, it looks like there is a tosh-acpi bug there, and a bios bug - or perhaps virtualbox is being sensitive to something boht are doing that it shouldn't be
<darthanubis> It
<BluesKaj> I always thought that it's understood that a bug isn't necessarily a bug for everyone. I've certainly encountered that issue many times.
<darthanubis> Look at this
<darthanubis> Virtualbox Freezes System Everytime (Ubuntu 9.04)
<darthanubis> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=17617&p=81786#p81786
<darthanubis> penguin42, KVM locked my system before I hacked my BIOS. I have not tested it yet. But I really think the BIOS was 90% of my issue
<penguin42> darthanubis: Yeh - it would get a bit more suspicious if it turns into just a bit more than your machine and all the tosh-acpi users
<BluesKaj> hmm, not everyone is gonna hck their BIOS to fix something , especially with VB or VMWare or any other virtual OS . Besides it looks very machine specific.
<peabody> yo
<penguin42> hi
<peabody> I'm trying to build a custom kernel, and let me premise this, I'm not retarded
<BluesKaj> yo-yo
<penguin42> peabody: From kernel.org or from deb source?
<peabody> I'm using 9.04 and I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules to build my restricted modules
<peabody> I'm using the 9.04 ubuntu package
<peabody> not lenny
<peabody> but yeah, deb source
<BUGabundo> and peabody what's up? and why are you doing so ?
<peabody> so the instructions say: Note: this will only work if you have created AND installed linux-image and linux-header or linux-source packages.
<BUGabundo> sure
<peabody> because I'm trying to enable a few optimizations for my cpu and enable 64-bit memory addressing
<peabody> so I did my kernel config and built my header and image packages
<peabody> then went into the instructions..gedit debian/rules  Now we need to set which flavours will be built, and to note the abi_version
<peabody> but in my debian/rules I don't have that abi line
<peabody> so I figured, well I will install the packages reboot, and start back from the top because it says they need to be installed
<BUGabundo> peabody: wouldn't this be better on #ubuntu-kernel ?
 * penguin42 hasn't tweaked a deb build of the kernel
<peabody> but when I tried to install my image it executed /etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common
<BUGabundo> after all this is #+1!
<peabody> oh I didn't even know!
<peabody> thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> just trying to get you out of trouble, *before* it bytes you in the @rse
<BUGabundo> why cwillu
<BUGabundo> what is that channel and ML for the discussion of Design ?? #ux?
<Wicla> hey. Are KMS actived per default in Karmic?
<BUGabundo> think so
<peabody> BUGabundo: It's a ghosttown in there, but I guess I have no choice but to wait them out
<BUGabundo> peabody: trying to help a user who asked for that info
<BUGabundo> but I can't recall what the ML was! a very strange nam
<BUGabundo> *name
<Wicla> I'm not sure. Followed "Configuring KMS on Karmic..." on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting. After reboot my computer wasn't able to restore completly restore itself after suspend.
<Wicla> However under "More informaion" it says: "The kernel configuration used for karmic includes KMS by default .."
<darthanubis> peabody, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<darthanubis> That worked perfectly for me, now I just have to compile custom modules
<darthanubis> peabody, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<darthanubis> That is a great resource there! i did not even know we had such a thing
<peabody> darthanubis: I'm at the same spot as you
<darthanubis> peabody, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<BUGabundo> darthanubis: what? the mainline kernels?
<darthanubis> yeah
<darthanubis> peabody, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<peabody> I'm not building from the git, I'm using the stable package
<BUGabundo> peabody: that's what the Mainline PPA is for
<peabody> I see
<peabody> :)
<peabody> *starts over*
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<darthanubis> peabody, I took a break before I tackled the restricted modules
<darthanubis> but gues i'll try it now
<BluesKaj> peabody, I know that some brave souls over at #kubuntu have built their own kernels , but they're few and far between . It won't hurt to ask tho . There are some knowledgeable and ppl who may help.
<darthanubis> need lirc to work
<peabody> same for me, I did my compiles about 3 hours ago... then hit a brick wall on the custom modules
<darthanubis> peabody, I'll let you know how mine goes
 * cwillu poeks BUGabundo 
<cwillu> thunderstorms make me bounce in and out of channels .;p
<peabody> thanks, and take notes if you would ;)
<peabody> I'm going to look at restarting with 2.6.30
<cwillu> shouldn't need to compile the kernel just to compile a custom module
<cwillu> that's what the kernel headers are fore
<penguin42> If i understand peabody has the opposite problem; trying to build a custom kernel and trying just to get the non-free-modules/custom-modules to work with his new kernel build
 * BUGabundo tickels cwillu back
<cwillu> dkms should take care of that, as long as you build it in a debian way
<darthanubis> penguin42, exactly
<cwillu> presuming the module in question is actually buildable with any given kernele
<peabody> yeah the post-install script is dying on the nvidia section unfortunately
<peabody> I've got the kernel compiled and the package built, but the installer is flaking out
<darthanubis> Linux core2duo 2.6.30-020630-generic #020630 SMP Wed Jun 10 09:04:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darthanubis> That kernel is from mainline
<cwillu> peabody, which version of nvidia?
<cwillu> and where is the nvidia package from?
<peabody> from the l-r-m
<peabody> well no, I 'm not sure where it pulled it from actually
<cwillu> earlier version (from before jaunty) may not build against 2.6.30
<peabody> I just ended up with an nvidia_180 or something directory in /usr/src
<peabody> but everything I'm using I pulled from repository
<BUGabundo> cwillu: are you any good with compiz?
<BUGabundo> kmail and gwibber start in full screen with compiz enabled
<BUGabundo> it used to just be kmail, but now gwibber also does it
<cwillu> rules enabled?
<BUGabundo> very annoying!
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> cwillu: windows rules disabled
<BUGabundo> I do have a few workarounds enables dough
<cwillu> :/
<peabody> he shoots he scores
<peabody> 2.6.30 headers got the nvidia module installed correctly
<cwillu> heh, yep
<cwillu> things won't ever build without those :p
<penguin42> peabody: Yeh you always need to match your headers with your kernel
<peabody> well I did that before ;)
 * peabody crosses his fingers
<peabody> let's see if I can boot into 2.6.30
<peabody> I'm doing all this with kdm shutdown, but does that make a difference?>
<cwillu> shouldn't
<cwillu> not going to say it won't though :p
<cwillu> but it shouldn't
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'm curious, what do those apps do if you run metacity (from the kde session) instead of compiz or kwin?
<peabody> well, rebooted into 2.6.30, but I think there's an issue with X, which means with nvidia
<cwillu> doesn't start up?
<cwillu> do you have an xorg.conf file that might be screwing things up?
<cwillu> (you need one with nvidia)
<peabody> Fatal sever error: No screens found
<BUGabundo> cwillu: no idea! I don't have the full blown KDE wm here
<BUGabundo> peabody: run XFIX on it
<peabody> like kdm XFIX ?
<cwillu> peabody, nvidia-xconfig should give you a mostly usable xorg.conf file
<cwillu> alternatively, just make sure you have a device section, and the driver set to nvidia
<peabody> hmm tty7 is just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<peabody> I'm waiting for it to write out follow the white rabbit or something
<cwillu> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<peabody> hrmm.. it's on a different computer without windowing, but let's see if pastebun is lynx compatible
<peabody> err wait, I'll just setup ftpd and steal it off
<penguin42> scp ftw
<peabody> I don't have any ssl stuff setup yet
<cwillu> peabody, apt-get install pastebinit
<cwillu> and then pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peabody> nice
<BUGabundo> peabody: install pastebinit!
<BUGabundo> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<peabody> yeah it's installed ;) thx
<BUGabundo> darn cwillu beat me to it
<cwillu> BUGabundo, and I'm in the middle of building the base in a tremulous game too :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<peabody> http://pastebin.com/f5e29f4c1
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I don't have a browser available, can you check that and make sure nvidia's configured? :)
<peabody> http://pastebin.com/f65e0a7f9
<BUGabundo> checking
<BUGabundo> cwillu: never heard of elynks? LOL
<peabody> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<BUGabundo> peabody: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<cwillu> peabody, okay, does dmesg show anything interesting?
<cwillu> and try modprobing nvidia directly
<BUGabundo> peabody: chose recovery mode on GRUB and run XFIX first
<BUGabundo> so it reconfigures xorg
<peabody> nvidia: no symbol version for module_layout
<peabody> BUGabundo: rebooting
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I have moral issues with terminal-mode browsers :p
<BUGabundo> like what?
<peabody> ok that got me back into X without the nvidia module
<BUGabundo> no so bad
<BUGabundo> at least you now have Xorg
<peabody> so.. progress at least.. now I need to rebuild the kernel with customizations, then rebuild my restricted modules.... bbiab
<Machtin> hm, i accidentaly removed that folder view.. in which you can enter folders.. i added another folder view via "add widgets".. but when i want to open a folder within it, it just opens the folder with dolphin..
<Machtin> how can i get that standard-thing back?
<peabody> too bad it's like 640-480 on a 24" widescreen ;)
<BUGabundo> peabody: been there :))
<penguin42> pixels the size of a golf ball
<BUGabundo> lol
<peabody> penguin42: pretty much, I've got one tab open and it takes up half the taskbar.. it's bigger than my hand!
<penguin42> ouch
<peabody> nw though, new kernel is compiling now
<peabody> for all it's little hassles, kubuntu is such a better build than fedora kde
<BUGabundo> peabody: why do you say so?
<peabody> well there's some differences like I never had to fudge with the nvidia stuff, my graphics were right out of the box on fedora
<peabody> but I think debians doing a better job at getting the hardware right.. even if they're all ass sore about the nvidia drivers
<peabody> fedora blew a fucking wad on my disks and once I get all this straight, I've got to run testdisk on my home directory to get back BOTH mirrors of all my pictures and everything else
<peabody> I went to reinstall fedora this morning, and the installer wouldn't even detect my primary disk.. even though I had it mounted and everything
<peabody> it's probably not so much fedora's fault my home directory got hosed, as it would be ext4's fault but trying to restore and not even getting my disk in the installer was an unexpected nightmare
<peabody> it's always hardest to troubleshoot something when there's no errors and everything seems to work except what you are trying to do!
<peabody> oh and fedora does handle my bluetooth keyboard and mouse correctly where I have to edit my /etc/default/bluetooth and /etc/init.d/bluetooth to get it to stay connected in kubuntu
<peabody> that's about it though
<peabody> it's just not quite as pretty as fedora
<peabody> :p
<BUGabundo> peabody: keyb and mouse via BT been working for me since hardy with no major prob
<BUGabundo> did you do the "correct" way ?
<peabody> well when it tries to enable hci mode it disconnects them and they won't reconnect.. I've read that the problem is with my stupid logitech bluetooth dongle but I didn't have any problem in fedora using them
<peabody> so I just disable hci mode and they work without issue.. I jsut can't connect like my cell phone
<peabody> hmm.. this is perfect http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<BUGabundo> what is it ?
<peabody> it's a python script that pulls all the sources from kernel.org and you chose your optimizations and it builds and isntalls everything automatically
<BUGabundo> really?
<peabody> but it uses pygtk so I'd have to run it from livecd... but still nice tool
<BUGabundo>  $ bzr branch lp:kernelcheck
<BUGabundo> wait a minute!!!
<BUGabundo> its uses LP ?
<BUGabundo> "This automated process is a fork of AutoKernel"
<tgpraveen> does anyone here know abt the progress of delta debs?
<tgpraveen> iirc it was a high priority blueprint I think such a thing should be worked upon quickly and implemented say by alpha 4 or so
<tgpraveen> as in the alpha cycles when we have a lot of updates it will be most useful
<tgpraveen> any news anyione on this?
<BUGabundo> was it really?
<BUGabundo> I don't recall it being HIGH
<BUGabundo> do you have a link for it ?
<YDdraigGoch> BUGabundo, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/rsync-based-deb-downloads
<BUGabundo> lets see
<BUGabundo> thanks for the linki
<BUGabundo> must have missed it
<BUGabundo> subbing
<YDdraigGoch> yw =)
<BUGabundo> what's the name of debian unstable?
<BUGabundo> its not sid anymore is it
<BUGabundo> ?
<penguin42> thought it still was
<penguin42> it's always been sid
<BUGabundo> $ cat /etc/debian_version
<BUGabundo> squeeze/sid
<BUGabundo> really?
 * penguin42 wonders what squeeze is
<BUGabundo> I though each of the 3 repos had a name, like we do
<BUGabundo> so they have stable, experimental and unstable
<BUGabundo> each gets a name per cycle
<penguin42> no, I think unstable is always sid, and they just move the names through stable and testing
<BUGabundo> *if* karmic is based on their unstable it shouldn't be sid
<BUGabundo> *if* I'm correct
<BUGabundo> ahhhh that explains it penguin42
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> so squeeze is the new testing ?
<ziroday> mmhm
<Tekno_> what o_O
<Tekno_> this is ubuntu channel
<penguin42> BUGabundo: sid was the unstable neighbour in the Toy Story film
<BUGabundo> Tekno_: if you read it all, you will see its karmic related!
<BUGabundo> could have been a bug on /etc/debian_version
<BUGabundo> cwillu: here is a nice tool to debug nvidia: nvidia-bug-report.sh
<coz_> hey guys  wanted to upgrade to 9.10  but its been stuck at the last downloadable file for 2 hours   what to do?
<BUGabundo> coz_: stop it, change mirrors and try again ?
<penguin42> I'd kill the download and kick it off again - what's the file?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  change mirrors?  I was using   update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> so what?
<coz_> ok
<BUGabundo> you can change it anyway
<BUGabundo> there are several other servers that have karmic
<BUGabundo> not all, it's a fact, but many
<coz_> BUGabundo,  ok I am new to upgrading lol  I never upgrade
<BUGabundo> of course you can retry with current server
<coz_> it didnt download session -uitls
<BUGabundo> coz_: did you read the release notes?
<BUGabundo> better get that
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<coz_> BUGabundo,  ;)
<coz_> ok retrying
<coz_> ok got it :)  duh
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> DanaG: humm aint that one of those
<BUGabundo> that the change in devikit and hal?
<DanaG> Nope, it's more of a progression -- started out with lots of broken things, and now has only one major one left.
<DanaG> handy hint: read posts from bottom to top.  =þ
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> well my powerbutton stil doesn't work
<DanaG> Does Launchpad have a way to automatically / programmatically forward bug reports upstream?
<dupondje> don't think so
<dupondje> else it would need an account upstream everywhere
<dupondje> etc
<dupondje> etc
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no
<DanaG> Bummer.
<BUGabundo> it "helps" you, but you need to upstream it your self
<DanaG> I wanted to forward the ALSA bug upstream.
<DanaG> without making an account/
<DanaG> .
<dupondje> its lovely to have alot of accounts !:)
<dupondje> spam +++ :)
<BUGabundo> I have way to many already
<dupondje> the One Hundred papercuts guy is never here anymore ? :p
<BUGabundo> ah?
<dupondje> killin bugs ! :)
<peabody> blarg
<peabody> same freaking problem compiling and installing this kernel package
<peabody> once I build the image package when I try to install it, it errors out on nvidia crap again
 * peabody hits head against wall repeatedly
<peabody> hmm.. I think I might have figured out how to punch through it though
<peabody> is there a way to reboot to grub short of shutdown -h?
<peabody> reboot and shutdown -r both just reload the currently loaded kernel
<peabody> ok now I wonder if I should download and compile the nvidia drivers or if I should try using the restricted drivers..
 * BUGabundo is confused by peabody question
<DanaG> ugh, top-posting: http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~listarch/microblaze-uclinux/archive/2009/03/msg00138.html
<DanaG> this WHOLE mailing list is top-posted.
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> outlook?
<peabody> I got it recompiled and installed with my custom kernel, but I glazed over the restricted drivers part... now I'm debating just runnning the current nvidia driver script or rebuilding the ubuntu restricted drivers .. and I've decided on the former
<DanaG> And they also have endless quoting.
<DanaG> =þ
<peabody> BOOYAKA
<BUGabundo> peabody: ahaah
<BUGabundo> DanaG: and AV warning ?!
<peabody> BUG now I jsut have to rebuild my raid, recover my lost files, and I'm back in business ;)
<peabody> it's cakewalk from here though ;)
<stormy2k> Is this also a channel for KDE problems in kubuntu 9.10 or is there another channel for that?
<peabody> try #kde or #kubuntu
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: user question yes
<BUGabundo> devel questions try #kubuntu-devel
<stormy2k> Ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<stormy2k> Well, it's a simple one I guess. I just can't find the configuration for my touchpad. Under Gnome it works fine (scrolling and tapping), but under KDE it doesn't
<BUGabundo> btw does grub2 handle LVM booting ?
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: wrong
<stormy2k> Okey, thx anyway :)
<BUGabundo> tapping is not working
<BUGabundo> known bug
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can find it
<stormy2k> Oh, okey, I can look it up myself on Launchpad
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> my FF awesome bar is missbeaving
<BUGabundo> so autocomplete is not working as expected
<stormy2k> You use 3.0 or 3.5 version?
<BUGabundo> ff 3.6
<BUGabundo> for a moment I though you were refering to KDE 3.5
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<stormy2k> ^^
<stormy2k> There's a 3.6 allready?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> alpha1
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<stormy2k> So thats allready the built-version of the next firefox that comes after 3.5?
<BUGabundo> yes
<stormy2k> Well, that's bleeding edge
<peabody> omg this is so much faster
<stormy2k> But 9.10 will include 3.5 or even 3.6?
<BUGabundo> 3.5
<BUGabundo> and yes, its MUCH faster
<BUGabundo> and 3.6 is even faster
<hifi> 3.5 is in the karmis repos?
<BUGabundo> hifi: y
<hifi> nice, will try
<stormy2k> Yes hifi
<BUGabundo> *** 3.5~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages
<stormy2k> Even faster? Wow. I'm using 3.5 at karmic and I have to say I like it
<hifi> yeah!
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: try 3.6
<BUGabundo> eheh
<stormy2k> But 3.5 is also in the official repos
<hifi> is there a backport for jaunty?
<hifi> wait, never mind
<hifi> of course there's in the ppa repo
<BUGabundo> hifi: see the PPA I gave
<stormy2k> Think he found it allready :)
<BUGabundo> hifi: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<peabody> BUGabundo: I was talking about my new kernel.. way faster optimized ;)
<hifi> though the current versions are in the build queue, waiting for them to finish
<BUGabundo> peabody: are you sure?
<hifi> my firefox extensions will most probably stop working
<BUGabundo> our kernel team tries to make it AFAP
<stormy2k> Most work with 3.5, don't know about 3.6
<BUGabundo> hifi: they will
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: you can't imagine! most of my 58 are dead
<BUGabundo> now I have a subset of 30 something forced with nightly tools
<stormy2k> Wow... 58, you really need this browser ;)
<stormy2k> Well, noscript, addblock, cookie sage, that's pretty much it for me
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin the list
<peabody> absolutely, and I'm sure I made mods your kernel team would not.. though I don't know why they set the core freq to 300 mhz.. I bumped it to 1000 of course dropped support for ISA, MCA, PCMCIA, etc architectures not in my config, changed it from i586 arch to Athlon64, switched to sparce memory model, enabled the 64GB memory, and changed my prioritization to real-time instead of CFQ, switch compression to LZH.. a few other tweaks, but
<peabody>  else really performance related
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/200986/
<BUGabundo> peabody: whould you opening a thread on kernel ML with that?
<BUGabundo> and let me know the results of the discussion
<stormy2k> Wow, thats a lot, will have a look at some of them
<BUGabundo> stormy2k: that's just a small set LOL
<peabody> sure, I'll jsut toss up a copy of my .config and see what they say
<peabody> a few parts are still experimental, but the difference I've got is dramatic
<BUGabundo> remember they have to support OLD HW
<BUGabundo> you don't!
<peabody> yeah I know that's wishful thinking that they would remove support for MCA, despite a PS/2 not having been sold for 20 years ;)
<peabody> I don't think there's a single 586 platform that supports it so I kinda don't get why they would include it when the arch is i586
<peabody> anyways, I'm going to start disk analysis and play ps3, thanks for the help earlier :)
<stormy2k> Yeah, thanks for your help from my side as well
<BUGabundo> peabody: there's a blueprint and discussion of moving from 586 to 686
<BUGabundo> so now it's the time
<coz_> anyone here using easystroke on karmic?
<coz_> I am getting no errors in the terminal for this but this is suppose to be a lower case "n"   http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<Machtin> is there some program, with which i could create midi files? like a on-screen keyboard or something like that
<coz_> but no big deal .. at least yet.. i just switched the gesture renderer to compiz/annotate
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ping. after reboot I don't have composite working :((((
<dupondje> anjunta package broken it seems
<Tekno_> Really sure, are you.  Yeesssssss.
<ripps> I see that pidgin can now be hidden using the indicator-applet, is there anyway to make it hidden by default?
<BUGabundo> ripps: isn't it hiddin already?
<BUGabundo> or was that on KDE ?
<ripps> BUGabundo: when I start pidgin at boot, it's not minimized
<BUGabundo> ahh the minimize
<BUGabundo> that's done with a plugin
<BUGabundo> mine starts minimized!
<ripps> Okay, here's another one. Why doesn't evolution-indicator do anything anymore? I liked how it worked in Jaunty, now it does nothing. I filed a bug on this.
<ripps> Okay, the extpref plugin for pidgin allows me to minimize it, but it's not really hidden. It's still sitting there in the toolbar.
<EagleSn> I have installed Ubuntu Karmic Alpha 2
<BUGabundo> woot EagleSn
<EagleSn> installer crashed in the lastest steps
<EagleSn> now ibuquity is isntalled in installed system
<EagleSn> it becomes with GRUB 2, and detection of other OS is not still working
<ripps> EagleSn: I had alot of issues installing Karmic from cd, I had to use the daily-live cd, and even then it took me several tries to install it all the way
<EagleSn> it installed for me
<EagleSn> how can I add a Window$ OS to GRUB 2?
<_CommandeR_> Hi I get an error when i boot from USB = http://pastebin.com/m38bb2b5e
<BUGabundo> _CommandeR_: that's not karmic!
<_CommandeR_> BUGabundo, oh sorry this is only for karmic ?
<_CommandeR_> my fault last time I was here it was for jaunty sorry guys :)
<BUGabundo> _CommandeR_: yes
<hexa> i wonder why nobody commented on my bug report
<hexa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/390035
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390035 in gtk+2.0 "GTK Applications crashing when displaying file dialogues" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> its always the devel branch
<sahak> hello
<sahak> is Ubuntu 9.10 going to use KMS by default?
<BUGabundo> hey sahak
<BUGabundo> ys
<BUGabundo> already does
<hexa> anybody know how i can reset the nautilus settings?
<sahak> BUGabundo, do LiveCDs use it too?
<hexa> or set every folder to Symbol View
<sahak> if I install from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ will I get it enabled by default?
<hexa> got it
<BUGabundo> hexa: no idea
<hexa> that fixes the problem
<hexa> at least for nautilus
<hexa> so i suppose sarvatt was right about the sort columns problem
<BUGabundo> sahak: should
<RAOF> BUGabundo: It's _available_ by default, but I don't think it's enabled by default yet; certainly the -9 kernel defaults to no-KMS.
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo gets an eraser 
<sahak> RAOF, thanks
<sahak> RAOF, and to enable it I have to rebuild initrams?
<RAOF> sahak: Nah; you can just pass i915.modeset=1 to the kernel from GRUB if you like.
<sahak> RAOF, thanks again. I am going to try it right now.
<RAOF> Or add that to a file in /etc/modprobe.d.  But if you want the modeset as soon as possible in the boot, yes, you'll need it in the initrd.
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-21
<alex_mayorga> is the alpha usable?
<alex_mayorga> !know-issues
<alex_mayorga> !known
<arand> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1#KnownIssues I guess...
<alex_mayorga> arand: thanks is it usable?
<Sensiva> alex_mayorga note that alpha2 will be out in 10 days or so, so that list isn't really "all" known issues
<Sensiva> Usable has many relative definitions
<arand> Well, it has quirks, but I would claim it usable.. The kvm I maintain hasn't failed me yet, but I don't get much hardware issues though I guess...
<arand> And it's been up since, hmm, somewhere pre-alpha..
<alex_mayorga> arand, Sensiva: thanks I also use pre alpha most of the times with no major hiccups
<alex_mayorga> if I'm on 10.04 how do I backup my bluetooth config before jumping in?
<Daekdroom> I installed 10.04LTS when it was Alpha 3 and it was alright. Still haven't done the 10.10 update because my ISP cut my bandwidth down to 140kbps
<Sensiva> alex_mayorga that's something to be asked in #Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: shame, what's their logic?
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, 2 day delay on the payment
<Daekdroom> And it'll take them 4 to get my speed back
<Daekdroom> It totally looks like they don't know, let's say, SQL
<alex_mayorga> Sensiva: did that change on meerkat?
<Sensiva> alex_mayorga I don't know, I didn't test maverick yet :D
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, either way you can backup the folder in your /home/
<alex_mayorga> trying to find the bluetooth MAC address of a cell phone that was robbed :(
<DanaG>  !find liblzmadec.so
<ubottu> Package/file liblzmadec.so does not exist in maverick
<DanaG> argh.
<Ian_corne> anyone know if the battery icon will ever display the "fullness" of the battery again?
<Fudge> loL
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it normal that when pulseaudio is running then any alsa application cannot play?
<edgy> Hi, with the latest updates I lost my wifi, any hint please?
<edgy> AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
<edgy> 2.6.35-4-generic #5-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 16 20:42:35 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<arand> edgy: Report a bug. Try booting the older kernel -> confirming it's a kernel issue.
<arand> Or otherwise, see if yo can find the package in question and report agains that.
<edgy> arand: somehow I have only one kernel now, looking via synaptics I cannot find an old kernel.
<edgy> arand: though there is linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2 which I guess not a regular kernel?
<arand> Nah, that's for EC2, (Amozon cloud iirc)
<bjsnider> edgy, you should be using the ath9k driver for your card
<arand> From https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory You can get the individual builds, e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.35-3.4/+build/1792286 But I'd follow bjsnider's directions first.
<edgy> $ lsmod |grep ath
<edgy> ath9k                 101378  0
<edgy> bjsnider: you see it's already loaded
<bjsnider> yeah, so if you then do iwlist wlan0 scan
<edgy> bjsnider: $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<edgy> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<bjsnider> try modprobe -r ath9k, then modprobe ath9k
<bjsnider> also, dmesg will probably have useful messages concerning the situation as it is developing thought he boot process
<hrw> 1is it normal that when pulseaudio is running then any alsa application cannot play?
<edgy> bjsnider: let me reboot and retry again
<hrw> edgy: "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<bjsnider> hrw, should be quite the opposite
<gnomefreak> cd MetaBot
<gnomefreak> damn
<Pici> wow
<jpds> Hmm.
<patdk-wk> freaking spam
<Oli```> What do people use for the UI mocks like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu ?
<gnomefreak> Oli```: in what version of Ubuntu?
<Oli```> gnomefreak: Any. I'm talking about the picture at the top, not any of the detail on that page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=cases.png
<Oli```> Or is somebody hand-drawing on a wacom (or scanning)?
<gnomefreak> Oli```: you would be better off asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> i use the first one
<Ian_corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/596918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 596918 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Copy dialog remains after copy is finished" [Undecided,New]
<patdk-wk> oh ya, I should try defrag again, now that I'm back :)
<Ian_corne> defrag?
<patdk-wk> ya, test the e2fs defrag again
 * gnomefreak would worry more about Maverick bugs than defrg
<gnomefreak> but hey thats just me
<gnomefreak> it breaks your defrag means nothing
 * gnomefreak gone for a bit
<patdk-wk> gnomefreak, well I haven't hit any bugs yet :)
<patdk-wk> I'm sure it's just a matter of time though
<duffydack> will btrfs be available in a daily soon? tomorrow?
<yofel> the installer should already show it believing https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-btrfs-support
<duffydack> not seeing it
<holstein> the alternate installer?
<duffydack> desktop..  no alt installer for daily
<holstein> maybe btrfs is only an availalbe option from the alternate installer?
<duffydack> i thought that but there is no alt for dailies, but I dont see why it wouldnt appear in desktop instaler..
<duffydack> ill zsync tomorrow
 * holstein cant wait to kick the tires on btrfs :)
<arand> Nah, I checked the d-i and ubiquity changelogs right after the blueprint change and there was no mention in the change logs, so I guess it's at least a daily-cycle away from the recent announcement
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Ian_corne> something is seriously leaking
<Ian_corne> noone else noticing this?
<guntbert> Ian_corne: ??
<Ian_corne> I'm seeing memory usage of close to 100% (if i count swap too) and I can't figure it out, if I check the processes, it doesn't amount to what is actually used
<patdk-wk> did you count kernel memory usage?
<guntbert> Ian_corne: did you read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<Ian_corne> guntbert:
<tsimpson> I like it, it has "Don't Panic!" written in large letters on the front cover
<Ian_corne> it's not that
<tsimpson> or is that the hitch-hikers guide I'm thinking of...
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.com/Mni0MfUx
<patdk-wk> I don't see the issue
<patdk-wk> that isn't very much ram usage
<Ian_corne> yes it is
<patdk-wk> how so?
<Ian_corne> I start off with 150mb
<Ian_corne> on a fresh boot
<Ian_corne> or sometimes with that
<patdk-wk> with or without X/gnome/...
<Ian_corne> on a fresh boot
<Ian_corne> with
<Ian_corne> logged in
<patdk-wk> mine uses 520megs, and I just rebooted
<Ian_corne> I only have 1gb
<Daekdroom> I'm using lucid and it uses 190MB post reboot
<Ian_corne> how much do you have?
<Daekdroom> (not counting cache)
<patdk-wk> my maverick is used 520megs on boot
<patdk-wk> now lucid server, is using 23megs on boot :)
<Ian_corne> patdk-wk: how much do you have in total?
<Ian_corne> my lucid box uses 800mb but it has 8gb
<patdk-wk> 1gig
<Daekdroom> Using 520megs after a boot is really leaking >.>
<Ian_corne> idd
<patdk-wk> daekdroom, by definition, that isn't leaking :)
<patdk-wk> just large :)
<Ian_corne> if you add up the % number in for example htop
<Ian_corne> does it add up?
<Ian_corne> it doesn't for me
<Daekdroom> Kernel doesn't show up there, Ian_corne
<Daekdroom> patdk-wk, 64bits or 32bits?
<Ian_corne> I'm at 32 bit
<Ian_corne> oh Daekdroom
<Ian_corne> how can i see that then?
<patdk-wk> 32bit
<patdk-wk> Ian_corne, you do know it should never really add-up
<Ian_corne> any way to see the usage of the kernel?
<Ian_corne> patdk-wk: I didn't know the kernel didn't show up
<Ian_corne> And now it happened after a suspend
<patdk-wk> well, also, shared memory doesn't show up
<Ian_corne> graphics?
<patdk-wk> so you will show shared memory as being used by each program, making it larger
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> any kind of shared memory not using shm's or whatever it is
<Ian_corne> so the % should overshoot the actuall number?
<patdk-wk> %
<patdk-wk> I dunno what you mean
<patdk-wk> I don't use htop
<patdk-wk> I use ps
<Ian_corne> ps also shows %
<Ian_corne> of memory used
<patdk-wk> not for me it doesn't
<patdk-wk> ps shows ram used, not %
<Ian_corne> $ ps aux
<Ian_corne> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<patdk-wk> mine is undershooting big time
<patdk-wk> but I don't think I have much running that is sharing ram
<patdk-wk> now if I was to start a php-apc with a few hundred megs of cache :)
<patdk-wk> it should be >100%
<Ian_corne> underhsooting for me too
<patdk-wk> probably >500%
<Ian_corne> but the problem is that it undershoot
<Ian_corne> so the kernel is leaking?
<patdk-wk> no
<Ian_corne> because that's the only thing that doesn't show
<patdk-wk> ps doesn't show ram used by the kernel at all
<Ian_corne> well then
<patdk-wk> just cause you don't measure it doesn't mean it's leaking
<patdk-wk> and on a boot
<Ian_corne> the other things aren't abnormally high
<patdk-wk> it's not leaking
<patdk-wk> leaking means the longer it runs the more it uses
<patdk-wk> mine was running for >2weeks, no ram usage increase
<Ian_corne> are you telling me you don't believe me?
<Ian_corne> I'm just reporting what I notice
<patdk-wk> I'm telling you I don't believe the words you are using is correct
<patdk-wk> you are saying ram is leaking
<patdk-wk> but everything you have shown, says it isn't
<patdk-wk> high ram usage, yes
<patdk-wk> leaking ram, no
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.com/xmegY68P
<Ian_corne> so something is memory hogging
<Ian_corne> at the kernel level
<Ian_corne> this is a fresh boot, logged in and terminal launched
<Ian_corne> going to try and suspend now
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> that says 148megs used?
<patdk-wk> that is almost nothing
<Ian_corne> yes patdk-wk
<Ian_corne> This is a fairly clean install
<patdk-wk> so your system is acting completely different from mine
<patdk-wk> so if yours grows, then it could be a leak
<patdk-wk> mine, on fresh boot used 500megs :)
<Ian_corne> i suspended and nothing changed
<patdk-wk> so mine isn't a leak, or atleast I can't replicate your leak on my system
<Ian_corne> i'm really woried by this
<Ian_corne> since it's not often but when it happens, it makes the system pretty slow
<Ian_corne> and was present on -3 and -4
<funkyHat> :/ mysql isn't running on startup for some reason
<patdk-wk> heh? -3 and -4?
<Ian_corne> kernel versions
<patdk-wk> strange
<patdk-wk> rebooted again, only using 200megs
<Ian_corne> see
<patdk-wk> I wonder if ureadahead didn't actually flush out or something
<Ian_corne> something is hogging :(
<patdk-wk> well, I just did some upgrades before the last reboot
<alex_mayorga> "To upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box" doesn't work is that a known issue?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: it worked for me the last 3 or 4 times i did it
 * gnomefreak didnt try today and dont plan on it
<alex_mayorga> gnomefreak: thanks, maybe it's just me :(
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: open terminal and try it. there is also do-upgrades or something like that
<Daekdroom> do-system-upgrade
<Daekdroom> wait, do-release-upgrade
<Daekdroom> Yeah, that
<alex_mayorga> looks like the laptop prefers to stay on 10.04 got "No new release found"
<arand> Both commands should have the -d appendage, and the second needs sudo, iirc..
<arand> And you need to specify that it accepts non-LTS releases for upgrade targets
<alex_mayorga> arand: that's it System > Software sources Updates tab
<arand> Indeed
 * sebsebseb is being slightly clever
<alex_mayorga> there's release upgrade
<Ian_corne> arand: is correct!
<alex_mayorga> and long term was selected there
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: yes. LTS is default for now
<Daekdroom> So, will I be able to download the whole Lucid --> Maverick upgrade during, let's say 12 hours @ 18kbps?
<Daekdroom> KB/s
<alex_mayorga> so I guess http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1#UpgradingFromUbuntu1004LTS needs a bit of rewording
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: thats depands on alot of things
<arand> I wonder how a non-gnome/nox system does that, if it even has the ability to lock anything but LTS-upgrading
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, I'll try a do-release-upgrade --sandbox so I can check on how large it is..
<sebsebseb> So downloading and installing the latest updates using the update manager program wasn't working,  so  I  am updating through Synaptic instead and no problem :)
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: also need to relize that your connection speed is never what they say it is and changes alot
<Daekdroom> Are there any future system breakages expected?
<gnomefreak> yes alot
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: of course
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, yeah. But it usually stays constant at 18KB/s when I'm doing nothing but a single download.
<gnomefreak> X being one of the bigger ones
<Daekdroom> So X is still not up to date? O.o
<alex_mayorga> guess I better click "Cancel" huh? :)
<alex_mayorga> is X unusable?
<gnomefreak> alex_mayorga: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal; launch the upgrade  << is right
<sebsebseb> Don't run  10.10 development
<sebsebseb> on a machine
<Daekdroom> I <3 system breakage, but I can't afford to have it broken right now due to low bandwidth xD
<sebsebseb> your going to use for actsual computing
<sebsebseb> unless its in a virtual machine of course
<gnomefreak> thats how you do it using editor rather than software-sources
<sebsebseb> or your an actsaull bug tester, or developer, then yeah maybe
<Daekdroom> or you like living on the edge!
<arand> alex_mayorga: Indeed, although the "editor /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" instruction should work on a GUI system as well I reckon.
<Daekdroom> Oh wait, bug tester..
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: been there done that
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: about four times now with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and then regreted it later
<Daekdroom> I think I always did early updates..
<gnomefreak> using the GUI changes that file so it is exact same thing
<arand> I'm not whom one would contact regarding the release notes though..
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: well I would be like oh I am going to do it when the first beta comes out, but then nope, I get an alpha instead
<gnomefreak> might i suggest do not upgrade if you need a non broken system
<alex_mayorga> quick survey to people on this channel: how broke is it if any
<Daekdroom> Huh, doesn't boot up as it should?
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: don't have this  issue anymore though, since in November I switched to Mandriva :)  so  yeah,  virtual machine trying
<Daekdroom> Fall into a BusyBox or command line.
<sebsebseb> and I am probably going to keep the other computer on 10.04, and skip 10.10, since it seems its not going to offer me anything proper that I want
<Daekdroom> Oh well, I guess I should wait for decent internet and stability..
<arand> sebsebseb: You mean you don't like butter?
<sebsebseb> arand: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> arand: I don't like junk features, there will be more of those in 10.10
<alex_mayorga> sebsebseb: namely?
<arand> sebsebseb: btrfs for pete's sake!
<sebsebseb> windicators will probably be one of them
<sebsebseb> arand: thats a maybe
<sebsebseb> last time I read
<arand> It will be optional
<Daekdroom> It should be in the next daily image, shouldn't it?
<sebsebseb> arand: and if its not default, it won't be quite stable I geuss
<arand> Should be available for install in the coming dailies...
<sebsebseb> however thats how things were with Ext4 in 9.04
<sebsebseb> and it worked great for me
<sebsebseb> arand: I have been thinking about btrfs, but that probably won't really offer me enough of a reason to do a clean install on other computer and do 10.10
<Daekdroom> How better is btrfs over reiser and ext4?
<sebsebseb> for example snapshots do I need that?  nice feature, but do I need it nah,  once I am set up with an install, it will work well for ages
<arand> But, yea, I won't be running it as my root fs I don't think.
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: so Gnome 3, I am wondering about that.  I know it won't be in the default install in 10.10,  but still can get it from the repos?  and I don't mean just the shell
<arand> I just used snapshotting to backup my current ubuntu on LVM online, and if I can have more of that, I'm sure not complaining..
<sebsebseb> arand: yeah alpha 2 with  optional btfs support?
<arand> I've never really understood what gnome3 is more than the shell.
<arand> The Task Pooper?
<Daekdroom> arand, deprecated Lib GTK+ functions are out
<sebsebseb> arand: the shell is the user interface,  and then theres stuff under the hood as well, of course
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: yes from what I read it seems,  11.04 and 11.10  will be used to well get Gnome 3 ready for 12.04 as default
<arand> Well deprecation isn't really exciting features, as such :/
<Daekdroom> KDE 4 transition was much more.. ehh... faster o.o
<sebsebseb> anyway btrfs  read a little about it, but what does it actsaully ofer?  the snapshots so can easilly  get the system to how it was right, but what else?
<arand> I read something about gnome-settings replacing gconf... I fear a great spring clean might be in the works there, pray it isn't...
<Daekdroom> Is it faster than ext4 (other than in SSDs)
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, from a ppa
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: for what?
<Daekdroom> GNOME 3 @ maverick
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: ?
<gnomefreak> gnome 3 is released as of this moment in sept. think 2.31.3 IIRC will be 3.0
 * gnomefreak not here atm
<arand> Daekdroom: Btrfs, no, it's the features, snapshotting, compression...
<bjsnider> sebsebseb, gnome 3
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: what got to install it from a ppa?  I mean in the stable 10.10
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, GNOME 3 for 10.10 will be aviable in a PPA
<sebsebseb> why ppa not repos?
<Daekdroom> PPA IS a type of repo?
<bjsnider> it's not ready for prime time
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: uhmm
<Daekdroom> Ah, you meant inside the official repos. :P
<sebsebseb> bjsnider: they put KDE 4.0 in the 8.04 repos
<sebsebseb> when KDE 4 wasn't really ready
<bjsnider> i'm sure they regret that
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: yes the offical repos
<sebsebseb> anyway if ther is a ppa of Gnome 3 for 10.10 I guess there will be for 10.04 as well :)
<Daekdroom> So, should I expect 11.04 to be a Frankenstain mixing 2.3x and Gnome 3? :P
<Daekdroom> *frankenstein
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: I think so yeah, from what I read
<arand> I reckon there will be a snapshot of the reasonably stable-yet-incomplete gnome3 stuff in the repos, which frequent upgrades are supplied through PPAs Like gnome-shell is currently.
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: arand  bjsnider http://markmail.org/message/fibykjxp5ztlgixk
<sebsebseb> http://markmail.org/message/fibykjxp5ztlgixk :)
<Daekdroom> That's... aggressive?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: no PPA for gnome
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: for 10.04?
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: or 10.10 as well?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: none at all
<sebsebseb> why not?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: we do not provide builds for major meta packages
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: everything has to be rebuilt
<sebsebseb> indeed Gnome 3 is a big change
<gnomefreak> everything == EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: gnome == huge package
<sebsebseb> pluss a lot of people in the Ubuntu community who have tried the shell aren't that keen on it at the moment
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: right so yeah 11.04 and 11.10 will be used to  get Gnome 3 ready for default in 12.04?  When is it likely to become default instead of Gnome 2?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: no that is way too far
<sebsebseb> right so no Gnome 3 at all for 10.10,  unless people install it in some completly unsupported way them selves?
<gnomefreak> see http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone/
<sebsebseb> I have been on that before
<gnomefreak> if not 10.10 it will land in 11.04 but i havent talked to desktop team about this since last cycle
<gnomefreak> brb let me check somehting
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: ok  I guess that link has been updated or something, I think I went on that before
<gnomefreak> it was when they pushed it back to sept
<gnomefreak> IIRC it was set for august
<gnomefreak> IIRC our freeze is early Sept.
<gnomefreak> at least the last one is
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: Will 10.10 be using Gnome 2.30  like 10.04?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: we should get higher but until i find a blueprint or get answered from the desktop devs i wont know for sure
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: as it stands we will use at least 2.32 in final (following past releases) we have never released same gnome version to more than one release
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<gnomefreak> join the mailing list and find out :)
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: I thought 2.32  was Gnome 3?   as for the mailing list, yeah maybe, if I had the thing to join, but I know can also read them online after woulds
<gnomefreak> we seem to freeze august 12th not sure if gnome will get an extension on that
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: 2.31.91 since gnome pushed back releases im not sure
<gnomefreak> .92 even is gnome3
 * gnomefreak trying to think what we had in karmic
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: Gnome 2.28
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: than as long as we stay on track we should ship with 2.31.90 or so
<gnomefreak> if not 3 it will be close. im not sure if it will be able to be pushed as an exeption
<Daekdroom> Bleh. Things sound so bad right when they decide to release Ubuntu on a early day in the month... :(
<Daekdroom> Atleast they won't have to name it 10.11 if it gets delayed.
<sebsebseb> Thats a point its coming out early as well
<Daekdroom> I thought the point was getting it released 10/10/10
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: so 10.10 will have nearly Gnome 3 probably,  and with the old look?
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: yes it is
<gnomefreak> 2.30 is filan release
<gnomefreak> final
<gnomefreak> PPA may be opened for upgrades as im told
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: 2.30 is what 10.04 uses
<gnomefreak> 2.30 with select updates will be default in 10.10 due to the push upstream did
<gnomefreak> talked with seb about this a minute ago
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: select updates?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: yes
<Daekdroom> Ooo. So we're literally halfway to Gnome 3. Paralel worlds are coliding!
<sebsebseb> what does that mean
<sebsebseb> exactly
<sebsebseb> some of the packages?  will be 3.0 basically?
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, some stuff are going GNOME 3-esque, some aren't.
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: might chreey pick updates from newer release
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: no not 3.0
<gnomefreak> 3.0 might be in a PPA or it will land in 11.04 as it stands
<gnomefreak> key word is MIGHT
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, are they going to compile new versions of the apps against LibGTK+2, is that it?
<DanaG> hmm, this new Unity thingy is weird...
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: off hand i dont know but not likely if i remeber this topic
<DanaG> try moving mouse left, right, left... onto and off of the thing over and over.
<DanaG> The behavior seems non-constant... sometimes the tiles fold, sometimes they don't.
<gnomefreak> its late in the day and just about off work so my ind needs a rest
<sebsebseb> ind?
<gnomefreak> send an email to the ubuntu-dev-disscuss list
<Daekdroom> mind?
<gnomefreak> more info can be found http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1#GNOME
<gnomefreak> not much mind you
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: anyway seems like
 * gnomefreak not a gnome dev but i am for Mozilla for the most part
<sebsebseb> Gnome 3.0 stable comes out just before 10.10 stable
<DanaG> Oh, and I don't like having my panel forcibly locked down. :(
<sebsebseb> so even if 10.10 wanted it, woudn't be that realistic
<gnomefreak> just after our frezze about 1 month after our freeze
<gnomefreak> right. its upstreams fault :)
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: oh I was thinking Ubuntu Gnome dev since the name and such, but nope
<sebsebseb> and yeah  Firefox :)
<gnomefreak> not saying i wont be one day but have very little interst in gnome dev at this time
<sebsebseb> why?
<DanaG> I wonder... how much would it help things to shift the Ubuntu cycle downwards 1 month?  So, 10.11 instead of 10.10.
 * gnomefreak seamonkey sunbird/lightning maitainer until this dev cycle i am taking time off from packaging
<crdlb> DanaG: fedora wouldn't like that
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: that is a big deal. we did that with dapper and it is hell
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> DanaG: ^^^
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: uhmm Dapper was dealyed
<sebsebseb> delayed
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: yes
<gnomefreak> 6.06?
<sebsebseb> altough I don't know why
<sebsebseb> and yes 6.06 instead of 6.04
<gnomefreak> i do
<DanaG> You mean about competition, or do Fedora and Ubuntu grab from each other?
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: why was it delayed then?
<gnomefreak> major changes but lets try to stay on topic of support+10.10
<sebsebseb> DanaG: Fedora is meant to be a bit more cutting edge than Ubuntu
<DanaG> s/cutting/bleeding/ =þ
<DanaG> And fedora says not to dist-upgrade. =/
<sebsebseb> oh?
<gnomefreak> please dont tell anyone but this channel is only support for 10.10 please move over to #ubuntu-offtopic (one door down to right)
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: You got op here don't you?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: yes
<DanaG> yeah, anyway, I'm done with off-topic now.
<DanaG> say, how's support for btrfs?
<arand> DanaG: Not in daily yet, I don't think, but soonish.
<gnomefreak> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/20-chances-to-get-btrfs-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<gnomefreak> even better from one of our devs http://www.netsplit.com/2010/05/14/btrfs-by-default-in-maverick/
<sebsebseb> Hrm I don't seem to have the new sound thing after those updates, and I don't feel like doing alpha 1 in a vm again, so I guess i'll get it when I do a alpha 2 vm,  and with btrfs of course
<sebsebseb> if its an option
<sebsebseb> Not really a feature I am interested in the sound applet, but wanted to try after reading about it and that.
<gnomefreak> new sound (thing)?
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: yes apparantly
<gnomefreak> what new sound thing?
<sebsebseb> I mean a newer sound applet
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/ubuntu-1010s-new-sound-menu-starts-to.html
<gnomefreak> and it is? do you have a link about it?
<gnomefreak> thankis
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/ubuntu-1010s-new-sound-menu-starts-to.html
<sebsebseb> I wasn't even going to test with sound in the vm though,  so in a way a bit pointless to just see from the panel.
<gnomefreak> mine did change this morning but seems back to normal
<arand> Well last thing about btrfs is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-June/030918.html
<sebsebseb> arand: yes it might be default in 10.10
<arand> Not likely, as per above.
<Daekdroom> Good lord.
<Daekdroom> It's so.. cluttered O.o
<Daekdroom> Well, atleast it's not as bad as Vista's
<sebsebseb> arand: ok thats recent :)
<sebsebseb> I read the one before about how it might be default
<arand> I do wonder which package to track in order to keep up with btrfs-installing, d-i? partman?
<sebsebseb> anyway it will be like XFS  well not sure if XFS is still like this now
<sebsebseb> ,but needing a /boot in Ext3 or something
<sebsebseb> arand: thanks for link though :)
<sebsebseb> so Ext4 by default in 10.10 basically
<Daekdroom> Ext4 isn't that bad.
<sebsebseb> Ext4 really made a difference optionally in 9.04
<sebsebseb> ,but then by default in 9.10 and 10.04 nope
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that whole "flat volumes is like Windows Vista" thing is wrong.
<DanaG> er, maybe I should go to #offtopic for that
<DanaG> er, ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: going back to earlier, when you said thats aggressive after the link I gave out
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: well loads of people that use other distros, don't like the way Ubuntu is heading,  with all this non upstream Gnome stuff, and that
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: and  that was a Redhat developer, or whatever it was.  Also someone who doesn't like Ubuntu anymore, gave me that link the other day.
<Daekdroom> Hm
<sebsebseb> (other day/night being a bit more exact)
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: I personally don't like it much myself,  but can customize 10.04 to look like before so :D
<Daekdroom> I haven't had much contact with any other ubuntu distro, so I'm sorta grounded on ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: you mean another distro
<Daekdroom> Ah, yeah.
<Daekdroom> Meant another distro indeed.
<sebsebseb> well loads of other good ones out there as well :)
<sebsebseb> 10.10 is apparantly going to get a new installer, that will be good :)
<sebsebseb> ,but other then that well
<sebsebseb> more of these Gnome edits that I don't  want, and  a software centre probably replacing Synaptic and offering commercial apps,  which I am ok with, but  I won't be buying them.  I also really like Synaptic and sure that can still be installed.
<sebsebseb> and it will probably be better on the netbook version, than on the desktop, so yeah  thats why at the moment I am thinking  to just stay on 10.04 on the other computer :)  since its Long Term Support as well, three years of support on the desktop :D
<sebsebseb> not much point upgrading, if I am going to end up removing most of the actsaul features
<Daekdroom> Ahh what?
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: to what?
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-22
<Daekdroom> Software center is like, years-light away from Synaptic!
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: oh its going to be improved a lot
<sebsebseb> and the plan is for them to replace Synaptic with it from the default install
<sebsebseb> in the default install
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: that was going to be 10.04, but then it didn't happen, as far as I know
<sebsebseb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<Daekdroom> Yay.
<sebsebseb> yeah there you go
<sebsebseb> ^
<Daekdroom> My mom got a new Cable TV/Internet bargain! I have another 20GB to download till the end of the month :3
<Daekdroom> That could be used to update to maverick..
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: update to mverick?
<sebsebseb> no
<Daekdroom> Too early, still? :(
<sebsebseb> if you got your stable 10.04 now,  being used for data and  normal computer useage
<sebsebseb> don't upgrade it to meverick any time soon
<Daekdroom> well, I still got Windows 7 xD
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: if you watn to try mverick though do it the safe way and in a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> and no point doing alpha 1
<sebsebseb> in your case
<Daekdroom> and the only thing I like bleeding edge is xorg.. so.. well, I better way?
<sebsebseb> its very much so like 10.04, well the noticeable end user features
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: it takes them a while useually to get xorg stable or something like that
<Daekdroom> I see. Be right back in a few mins.
<DanaG> I like Ubuntu because PPAs make it easy to make it just as bleeding-edge as you want it to be.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: well nearly I guess, but not all programs are in a ppa
<Volkodav> ghj Fylhjbl
<sylon> error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sylon> where is gnutls ?
<Ian_corne> new kernel update in the oven :)
<Ian_corne> maybe that fixed my problem
<nebula> help me please help for ban  ubuntu ...
<ripps> hmm... is anybody else having a werid rendering issue with evince, it won't scroll a page normally, it keeps only the top half of the image. Like each page is fixed layer being peeled away, without showing the bottom part of the page.
<ripps> I'm having trouble describing it.
<jpds> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Ian_corne> wake up ubottu !
<BUGabundo_IsBack> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<BUGabundo_IsBack> soooooooooooooooooooooo
<BUGabundo_IsBack> how's the action this days?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> what did i miss?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> besides
<BUGabundo_IsBack> 339 packages upgraded, 19 newly installed, 9 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> Need to get 404MB of archives. After unpacking 267MB will be used.
 * om26er calls the floodbot ;)
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo_IsBack: wb!
<BUGabundo_IsBack> yo sir, thank you
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo_IsBack: kernel updates are on the frits for now
<BUGabundo_IsBack> om26er: missed me ?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> oh great
<Ian_corne> well they were this morning
<Ian_corne> aha seems fixed
<BUGabundo_IsBack> ehe managed to control my bug mail
<Ian_corne> 102 packages upgraded, 7 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> only 76 emails :D
<Ian_corne> and i've upgraded yesterday :D
<BUGabundo_IsBack> 58% [261 myspell-pt-br 665792/1,336kB 49%] [11 chromium-browser-dbg 73566553/101MB 72%]                                                     146kB/s 19min 22s
<BUGabundo_IsBack> hummm are the mirrors slow?
<jpds> Which mirror?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/
<BUGabundo_IsBack> 138kB/s
<BUGabundo_IsBack> bahhh
<Ian_corne> gaosu is fast tho!
<jpds> BUGabundo_IsBack: It's you.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> 400MBs is gonna take tooo long
<jpds> BUGabundo_IsBack: I'm getting 14.47M/s to that box.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> bah
<jpds> 465,617,496   17.62M/s    ETA 00:15
<BUGabundo_IsBack> my isp screew me while I was out
<BUGabundo_IsBack> yeah they are on Gigabit
<jpds> And, so am I.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> I think like 6gb for the all complex
<BUGabundo_IsBack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/316272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316272 in Launchpad Registry "launchpad should verify gmail or DomainKeys authenticators" [Low,In progress]
<BUGabundo_IsBack> wow that bug is a mess
<BUGabundo_IsBack> ppl that should know better keep fighiting at each other
<jpds> Interesting.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> jpds: what? the bug?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> its as old as LP
<BUGabundo_IsBack> one week worth of updates, including X, and kernel....
<BUGabundo_IsBack> I wonder if ill survive a reboot
<patdk-wk> heh
<BUGabundo_IsBack> no, I trully do
<patdk-wk> I have been noticing after an update, the next reboot uses 2.5x times as much memory as normal
<BUGabundo_IsBack> really?
<patdk-wk> I think cause of ureadahead rebuild
<BUGabundo_IsBack> Mem:       4059284    3720648     338636          0      78556    1726968
<patdk-wk> but if I reboot again, it will be back to normal
<patdk-wk> that in an invalid mem line :)
<BUGabundo_IsBack> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo_IsBack>   kmail-dbgsym
<BUGabundo_IsBack> lovelly!
<gnomefreak> its fine atleast here
<patdk-wk> after an update, 500megs ram used (after reboot)
<patdk-wk> every reboot, after that, only 200megs ram used
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_IsBack: so are libavcodec-extra-52 libavutil-extra-50
 * gnomefreak doesnt have KDE installed at this time
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_IsBack: you dont need -dbgsym since apport now does eveything
<gnomefreak> well most everything
<BUGabundo_IsBack> gnomefreak: that's been broken preatty much all cycle
<BUGabundo_IsBack> only VLC works here
<BUGabundo_IsBack> gnomefreak: not when reporting upstream
<BUGabundo_IsBack> to kde or gnome
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_IsBack: it started about 1-2 weeks ago for me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_IsBack: you can file it upstream and use the stuff on LP bug
<gnomefreak> it should have tracebacks and friends
<BUGabundo_IsBack> damn it
<BUGabundo_IsBack> how does the bright applet manages to be broken for 3 cycles?
<gnomefreak> and my day just gets better. now multiverse is down
<BUGabundo_IsBack> you scroll over it, the next time you do, it stops working
<gnomefreak> applet changes are going to be big this cycle at least for gnome
<gnomefreak> indicator-applet
<gnomefreak> the dbgsys packages are from pittis repo not offifical so feel free to remove broken packages
 * gnomefreak should spend tomorrow rebuilding packages against the 2 packages above
<gnomefreak> and im out. be back tomorrow maybe in a better mood
<Ian_corne> aha patdk-wk it's always after an update? :D
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> I updated again today, and high memory usage
<Ian_corne> trying here too
<Ian_corne> where should we file the bugreport?
<Ian_corne> or isn't it actually a bug
<patdk-wk> I would call it one
<patdk-wk> but I have no clue where
<patdk-wk> is it a ureadahead bug? is it something else? dunno
<Ian_corne> I confirm!
<Ian_corne> it does happen
<patdk-wk> I'm outtie
<Ian_corne> I wonder if the same is true on a lucid system..
<Ian_corne> how come we're not testing x 1.9 yet?
<duffydack> Still no btrfs enabled daily iso ?
<knittl> aptitude safe-upgrade wants to remove linux-generic??? oO
<BUGabundo_IsBack> eheh
<BUGabundo_IsBack> some times it does happen
<knittl> but it shouldn't remove it?
<Ian_corne> it shouldn't
<BUGabundo_IsBack> it shouldn't
<BUGabundo_IsBack> very tricky what ever you have
<BUGabundo_IsBack> maybe you pin it higher
<BUGabundo_IsBack> hummm
<BUGabundo_IsBack> desktop couch broken again?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> or is its nice way to tell me to reboot?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> gwibber is eating all my cores
<yofel> knittl: sure that it doesn't just want to remove the old headers?
<BUGabundo_IsBack> yofel: o/
<yofel> hey ;)
<BUGabundo_IsBack> is anyone packaing googleCli?
<jpds> The Debian guys were fussing about it yesterday.
<BUGabundo_IsBack> http://bugs.debian.org/585935
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-23
<arand> peterkls: what kind of problem? does older versions work?
<peterkls> has anyone been able to sart the live cd up? having trouble with a1 on my ideapad s10-3t.
<peterkls> yeah i get 10.04 to startup fine...
<arand> Try a daily instead.
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<arand> That might make a difference, since alpha is quite "old" by now...
<peterkls> i tried that too. i probably should copy the error down >_>
<arand> And report a bug.
<peterkls> yeah
<peterkls> i need to make  a launchpad account yeah?
<arand> Testing acpi=off and other kernel options might be worth a try, and when reporting, note that on the report as well.
<peterkls> think unetbootin has something to do with the  live  cd not working?
<arand> Yea, will need a LP account.
<arand> Hmm, Unless the image was somehow corrupt in the writing to USB, I don't think it should..
<arand> Doesn't ubuntu have another tool that can be used to get the USB image written, in windows? Or was that just a blueprint...
<peterkls> yeah im looking at that now
<peterkls> brb lol
<jordanwb> I'm looking for a new laptop. How are the Intel GMA chips for driver support?
<jordanwb> Hello?
 * holstein has an asus EEE with intel chips
<holstein> works great
<holstein> the least head-ache in the house right now
<jordanwb> So is it safe to say I don't have to worry about driver support.
<holstein> jordanwb: i wouldnt say that
<peterkls> going to get the error code brb all
<holstein> i would still google and poke around and ask
<jordanwb> I suspect they'd have better support than ATI or nvidia
<holstein> BUT i think i will get intel chips for my next purchase
 * holstein is not a gamer
<arand> Well, the GMA954/955 Seems to have had problems throughout lucid
<holstein> ive heard good thins about nvida though
 * holstein looks
<jordanwb> I know that Nouveau works with my nvidia GT220.
<holstein> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<holstein> thats what i got that ive had no problems with
<jordanwb> Cool. I'm looking for a laptop where I don't have to worry about binary drivers.
<holstein> arent we all :)
<holstein> i got a couple of out of the box ATI cards too
<holstein> id have to fire them up to check
<holstein> nothing new
<jordanwb> I know I don't have to worry about Atheros and Intel makes good wifi chips. Not sure about RealTek.
<holstein> i just dont like real-tek
<holstein> quality wise
<holstein> but i got a couple of those that are supported
<jordanwb> According to the Ubuntu Wiki, the Radeon HD 4200 works with the OSS Radeon driver which would work.
<Daekdroom> jordanwb, I don't think it has 3D accel
<jordanwb> I don't mind. My current laptop has a Radeon x1200 which uses the radeon driver and it can do compiz stuff just fine (transparency mainly).
<Daekdroom> Well, for X1200 it does.
<jordanwb> According to the wiki, Intel's G965 OSS driver does 3D
<holstein> my EEE does compiz out of the box
<jordanwb> Cool. So it seems that the Intel GMA is the least bad
<Daekdroom> GMA500, on the other hand..
<jordanwb> I'll be near a Best Buy so I'll take a dialy build of meerkat and see what happens.
<jordanwb> Best buy tommorow*
<holstein> thats the best way
<bjsnider> do they let people walk in off the streets and load strange operating systems on their display systems?
<jordanwb> Windows ME would be strange to the Geek Squad
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just ask :)
<holstein> they like to sell things
<bjsnider> i see
<bjsnider> what if the livecd ruined the hardware?
<holstein> at the store?
<bjsnider> affirmative
<holstein> that would be unlikely
<holstein> and, its not anybody's hardware
<jordanwb> there was a case of the e1000 driver hosing the network chip but that was a while ago.
<holstein> i would assume the geek-squad would re-do the OS
<bjsnider> remember when the kernel destroyed the firmware on some lan chips awhile back?
<holstein> OR just send it back
<holstein> after hardy?
<Daekdroom> r600g mesa driver had a function that got you to do a cold start boot to fix a crash o.o
<Daekdroom> How come there aren't any linux malwares..
<holstein> there will be i bet
<jordanwb> there was one in a gnome screensave a while back
<maco> Daekdroom: there are
<bjsnider> linux is too small a target
<bjsnider> currently
<holstein> with all the adroid phones
<holstein> android*
<maco> there are no VIRUSES *in the wild* able to infect a current up-to-date system
<maco> there have been ~30 in the wild at various times
<maco> and there's plenty badness out there that *isnt* a virus
<Daekdroom> Hell, I once saw a installing routine script that started with a rm -rf /bin/
<maco> Daekdroom: yikes!
<Daekdroom> and yes, somebody fell for it, and no, thankfully it wasn't me :P
<maco> jordanwb: yep yep i remember that trojan
<Daekdroom> I think it was a LXDE installer or something
 * maco points folks to the presentation on linux-security-for-normal people she gave 10 days ago --> http://www.slideshare.net/macoafi/security-4484394
<Daekdroom> Anyway, I gotta go.
<jordanwb> okay. Thanks guys
<holstein> maco: cool :)
<peterkls> ok the error im encountering is the following: "Fatal: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/2.6.35-2-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell:". I also get a error similar to this that i cant copy because it just flashes then goes away. i do not know if this is the same error or not but i think so.
<arand> peterkls: To be honest I don't know about the error, but it's at least material for a bug report, note down what you've tested, etc.
<peterkls> yeap will do. Do i need ubuntu to file the bug?
<peterkls> im going to ask same question in ubuntu to see if anyone else might have this problem
<Sagaci> when will packages.ubuntu.com allow maverick packages to be searched, on the release date?
<arand> Sagaci: It should be up, I think it might be a problem with the site code, which hasn't been fixed yet, for some reason..
<Sagaci> arand: ah ok, that's for the response
<arand> peterkls: No, You can report it directly, but if you at some point are able to boot the kernel it would of course be best to report it using "ubuntu-bug linux" to catch all relevant data regarding that specific kernel and hardware...
<peterkls> roger that mate
<yofel> peterkls: afaik that error usually means that the device is either not there, or already used by another module, are you sure there isn't another framebuffer module already loaded?
<yofel> afaik vga16fb is loaded by default
<peterkls> i read about using uvesafb instead of vesafb on bootup. how would i go about doing that?
<yofel> well, vesafb should never be used as it's blacklisted, as for uvesafb, not sure
<yofel> vga16fb works fine here
<yofel> maybe blacklist vga16fb and add uvesafb to /etc/intramfs-tools/modules
<peterkls> well im trying to just get into the live install and i had an error with vesafb and that uvesafb should be used
<yofel> erm, vesafb is blacklisted, so a clean live disk will *never* use it
<yofel> it shouldn't even attempt to use it
<yofel> just curious, what are you trying to do?
<peterkls> install 10.10 any way possible on my ideapad s10-3t since it supports most of the features of this netbook
<yofel> ah
<peterkls> im following ubuntu forums and someone got 10.10 on it, but he hasnt responded yet about it
<DanaG> peterkls: add uvesafb to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules, install v86d, and set grub to something like: video=uvesafb:mode_option=1024x768
<peterkls> ok will try
<peterkls> i just realized there is alternate maverick installs i can try
<DanaG> "in  maverick we plan to have an upstart job that automatically spawns a  getty if a console= argument for a serial console is set on the kernel cmdline."
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> Now if only we could get that to also not disable plymouth splash... =þ
<DanaG> s/also not/not also/
<peterkls> well the alternate isnt working either lol
<knittl> yofel: yeah sure ^^ but i did a full-upgrade, that seemed to work
<DanaG> Say, anyone know how to list all packages in a section such as "math"?
<DanaG> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-686-compile
<DanaG> interesting... does that exclude AthlonXP?
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Grub2BootFramebuffer
<DanaG> say, why use vesafb and not uvesafb>
<DanaG> ?
<DanaG> It's a bummer vesafb can't do modeset.
<DanaG> er, fbset.
<DanaG> only uvesafb can.
<nperry> Anyone having any priblems with X
<nperry> Seems that my left mouse button no longer works, checked two mouses and doing the same, works fine on my ucid boot
<nperry> I'm able to right click
<nperry> But after about ten mintues of X running the left button doesn't register
<nperry> Anyone suggest something  to debug
<nperry> Can't see much in logs
<nperry> checking Xorg.log and dmesg
<nperry> Going to see if xorg-edgers works
<xapienz> hello, everybody! I have maverick; hotkeys like 'Alt-Fx' work in xserver and I can't use 'Alt-F2' for example to open a command window - in this case I'm directed to tty2. What should I do?
<arand> xapienz: Report a bug. Dunno if it's the kernel for that..
<xapienz> ok, I'll do that
 * gnomefreak would have tried setting any key-combo back to default first :)
<arand> Bleh, ctrl+alt+T is the worst accelerator ever.
<xapienz> arand: what package should I report a bug for?
<arand> I'm not sure, if you're not either, just report it against "ubuntu". #ubuntu-bugs might have more people knowing what the target should be..
 * gnomefreak could be wrong but im thinking X controls keys and mouse?
<xapienz> now I'm asking at #ubuntu-bugs)
<xapienz> moreover, ctrl-alt-del restarts my computer
<xapienz> alt-left moves me to tty6
<T0rrent0w> hello geeks
<om26er> hello! T0rrent0w
<BUGabundo> Bom S. Joao. bbl
<nanoguy> hello
<nanoguy> what is new in the alpha?
<yofel> nanoguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<nanoguy> thanks
<yofel> a bit outdated though
<yofel> we have kernel 2.6.35 and KDE 4.5b2 now
<yofel> kde4.6rc1 should be released today
<yofel> er... 4.5rc1
<nanoguy> ok
<siegie> I'm testing kubuntu-maverick at the moment, but he starts with the plasma-netbook instead off the plasma-desktop
<holstein> i remember getting the mythbuntu one somewhere in the alpha of lucid
<holstein> OH
<holstein> im thinking boot screens
<holstein> NM
<yofel> siegie: how large is your screen? I remember there being a change in kdebase-workspace that decides what to start on the screen size
<yofel>   * Add kubuntu_108_plasma_netbook_for_small_screens.diff to start
<yofel>     plasma-netbook instead of plasma-desktop if screen size is small
<siegie> yofel: 1280x800
<yofel> let me check what that actually does...
<yofel> hm, that's kdebase-workspace | 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu5 though
<yofel> ah, it is built on i386
<siegie> yofel: i've found a way to set i back to the plasma-desktop, in system-settings. But it strange that he starts with the netbook interface the first time
<siegie> Anyway i've amd64
<yofel> but looking at the patch it should only start netbook if the screen is smaller than 700 :/
<yofel> maybe ubuntu4 is broken and that's supposed to fix it
<siegie> yofel: i'm using 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu4  and i'm using the main archive
<siegie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu5 > amd64 is still building. So i hope the problem is solved then. Thanks yofel
<Andre_Gondim> I did not find sun-java6-plugins to use in Firefox, does anyone know about it?
<yofel> hm, seems to be missing in maverick/partner
<Andre_Gondim> I tried to use lucid partner, but I didn't find it
<yofel> that should work though
<yofel>  *** 6.20dlj-1ubuntu3 0
<yofel>        -400 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages
<duffydack> btrfs still isnt available in the daily installer.  any ideas when it will appear?
<gnomefreak> duffydack: before oct.
<gnomefreak> if it will be there
<Pici> duffydack: cwatson's email from 2 days ago suggested that btrfs was available in the daily.  I don't know if that was restricted to the alternate installer. It warns that you cannot use that filesystem for /boot though
<gnomefreak> oh i did see that i think
<duffydack> thats what I dont get, he says its available now, and some people are saying 'alternate installed' but there isnt one for daily
<Pici> duffydack: ask him?
<gnomefreak> duffydack: alt installer has been having issues and its not posted everyday
<gnomefreak> i posted a commanet/question to dev-disuss list
<gnomefreak> discuss
<duffydack> doh, i guess I dont look very hard..i`ll try this alternate..
<DanaG> Heh, if I enable the volume-control sound, it plays the sound about 5-10 times per second while I hold my volume softkey.
<DanaG> It makes it sound like brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrup
<DanaG> And it uses 100% CPU while doing so.
<DanaG> =þ
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-24
<gevera> hello guys...
<gevera> need lil help)) anybody?
<arand> Do give details, to simplify helping.
<gevera> i have a 64 satelite laptop
<gevera> running maverick with gnome
<gevera> the most anoyng thing that i cant play the video format files..avi, divx and other ones...the sound is payed but there is no proper video at all..tryied different players..
<gevera> i found on forums couple ideas of solving the problem but it didnt work
<arand> I don't have much clue on that myself, but a genreic response is: Search LP for the bug, if nonexistant, gather information and report one yourself. Do mention and link to forum resources if they are relevant (since they didn't work, they might probably not be)
<gevera> ok...thanks. is there any safe way to downgrade to 10.04  without losing any data and keep all my settings untouched?/
<arand> No.
<gevera> at least data??
<arand> Of course you can backup home, reinstall lucid and then copy it back, but that's not downgrading in my mind, but reinstalling.
<arand> Or if you tell the instaler to use current /home but not format it..
<gevera> my bad..reinstalling. hope its gonna work..at least solve my problems with maverick
<lukehasnoname> Anyone notice Empathy's buddy status icons are monochrome now?
<psusi> everyone is seeing the bluetooth and power icons show in the indicator applet when they shouldn't right?  is there a bug filed for it yet?
<lukehasnoname> psusi, Ya, I noticed that.
<lukehasnoname> Also, the indicator applet and the regular icon panel take up whitespace where icons used to be
<lukehasnoname> so they're wider than needed.
<psusi> seems to be a regression in the new release of indicator-applet... I installed the previous one from lucid-proposed and it's fixed... going to file a bug unless one already exists
<lukehasnoname> psusi, Go ahead. Search for an existing bug first. And if you file one, paste the link here and I'll subscribe to it
<lukehasnoname> psusi, do you use empathy?
<psusi> lukehasnoname, no
<lukehasnoname> k
<KukuNut> why is the upgrade today wants to install plasma-netbook and a bunch of games I don't want on my desktop 10.10?
<Ian_corne> because they're default maybe?
<KukuNut> this is not a netbook
<Ian_corne> are you running netbookremix?
<KukuNut> this is a big box
<KukuNut> ktouch?? why??
<ltspadmin> Ltspadmin
<ltspadmin> hi
<ltspadmin> on thin client machine not getting 1024x768 resolution ubuntu thin client. motherboard is intel 865gvlf and monitor is 500G
<Ian_corne> !search eclipse
<ubottu> Found: code
<Ian_corne> good!
<Ian_corne> :p
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> guys, what is the default font for the system menus etc please
<ActionParsnip> Got it, nm
<napster_> me?
<vistakiller1> how can i upgrade to maverick with update-manager?
<Lazy_> "update-manager -d"
<vistakiller1> is not working
<vistakiller1> it is work but is not appear the option for upgrade
<mvo> vistakiller1: try setting /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from lts to normal
<vistakiller1> ok done it
<Ian_corne> wierd, was full-upgrade'ing
<vistakiller1> anyone knows to use vi?
<Ian_corne> it said it didn't want to install a package which was recommended
<Ian_corne> I installed it by hand
<Ian_corne> and then upgraded again
<Ian_corne> and it didn't have any conflicts..
<Ian_corne> what could cause this?
<arand> vistakiller1: [i] to insert [esc] to cancel [:wq] to write and quit, [:q!] to quit without writing, that what you're asking?
<vistakiller1> i try this
<vistakiller1> i choose esc first
<vistakiller1> but when i try to press w and after q
<arand> mind the [:] as well
<vistakiller1> xm
<vistakiller1> thanks :D
<vistakiller1> i dont see it :P
<vistakiller1> thanks a lot because i try to edit a shoutcast radio to my media player machine
<dart_> hi...i am getting a flashing white screen on unity interface...how can i solve this???
<dart_> is there a way to solve flashing white screen in unity interface?
<BUGabundo> what the heck is this Ubuntu One bar doing in nautilus?
<BUGabundo> I don't even have U1 client installed
<BUGabundo> 31642    59396K   59764K            0K                      100% nautilus
<BUGabundo> gotta love e-sata
<lucas-arg> hello guys im using kernel 2.6.35 im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/454421/
<lucas-arg> FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap (/lib/modules/2.6.35-5-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/ramzswap/ramzswap.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<mooey> why isnt VLC 1.1 in maverick?
<mooey> why isnt Nvidia drivers 256 in maverick?
<yofel> nvidia 256 should be in maverick soon
<mooey> its not there yet
<mooey> it better be
<mooey> cuz im waiting ,and its not there
<yofel> it's in the x-updates ppa if you really need it
<mooey> oh
<mooey> windows users already have it, but ubuntu not
<mooey> ubuntu is always second-class citizens
<lucas-arg> is maverick stable enough yet?
<mooey> windows always have the latest software
<mooey> and ubuntu only have old legacy outdated software
<mooey> yeah, maverick is pretty stable (in my VM)
<yofel> mooey: that's not the place to discuss this
<arand> If you need it, package and compile it yourself, the option is always there.
<mooey> in windows i never need compile anything myself, why in ubuntu you need compile things yourself? always second-class citizen
<yofel> vlc 1.1 isn't even in debian unstable yet, and I don't think we package that ourselves
<mooey> well you should have some boys that can do packaging so you dont have to rely on the hard work of debian
<yofel> mooey: ask nvidia why they don't supply a .deb package? Their installer is overly forceful and can't be cleanly removed
<arand> mooey: I know Philip5 has it in a PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<mooey> arand, thanks
<Pici> !appeals > mooey
<arand> Hurm, whereabout are the daily alternate CDs hiding?
<arand> Seems like there are none on cdimage..
<bazhang> arand, only see the amd64 and i386
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<arand> Yea, tha's the live one's I'm after the d-i:s
<bazhang> not for the past two days it seems
<arand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ Is completely empty :(
<bazhang> 6/23 and 6/24
<arand> And 22 is gone, meep, was just about to take btrfs for a spin :(
<BUGabundo> get the DVD
<BUGabundo> it has alternate
<arand> DVD was rolled the day before btrfs support was added, it's not possible to update d-i before installing is it?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> it should be
<BUGabundo> I used to did that before I get dailies
<sebsebseb> Hi
<zniavre> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/2590/capture22.png > im not sure to like this new nautilus/ubuntuOne feature
<Pici> I'd like to see a 'stop bugging me' button.
<sebsebseb> zniavre: Won't effect me :)  I don't use Ubuntu One :)
<BUGabundoWriting> ahhh
<BUGabundoWriting> I get that too
<BUGabundoWriting> I'm FOOO
<BUGabundoWriting> I don't even have u1 client
<patdk-wk> heh, I have never seen it bug me
<patdk-wk> and mine is disabled and never use it
<BUGabundoWriting> started today
<patdk-wk> hmm
<sebsebseb> BUGabundoWriting: oh so the message will come up saying Ubuntu One is disabled
<sebsebseb> even for people who aren't using it?
<BUGabundoWriting> yeap
<BUGabundoWriting> yep
<sebsebseb> heh
<BUGabundoWriting> I never EVER used it
<sebsebseb> Nince one Ubuntu :D
<sebsebseb> BUGabundoWriting: same here
<BUGabundoWriting> :(
<BUGabundoWriting> mind fileing it?
 * sebsebseb might have to update the vm, just to get the error :D
 * patdk-wk boots maverick to test :)
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: for Ubuntu One message?
<patdk-wk> ya
<sebsebseb> I guess i'll need to install all the updates first though, before  getting such a message
<BUGabundoWriting> what do you need?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundoWriting: What does who need?
<BUGabundoWriting> no idea
 * BUGabundoWriting is lost
<patdk-wk> heh, 91 packages to upgrade
<vish> BUGabundo-Writing what? ;)
<BUGabundoWriting> what what?
<coz_> hey guys
<vish> BUGabundo is Writing what?
<vish> ;p
<BUGabundoWriting> an android article for our site
<vish> ooh
<sebsebseb> So who will do btrfs in the final?  :D
<BUGabundoWriting> lol
<vish> sebsebseb: will do?  well , you can do now itself ;)
<sebsebseb> vish: I know it can be done now
<sebsebseb> ,but
<vish> butter
<vish> butterest ;p
 * sebsebseb may never put Ubuntu on this computer ever again, don't know yet
 * sebsebseb wonders how long it will be on other for
<sebsebseb> anyway
<patdk-wk> heh?
<sebsebseb> vm testing of 10.10
<patdk-wk> what you using these days?
<sebsebseb> so yeah when I do a alpha 2  vm, i'll do btrfs however
<vish> sebsebseb: ah , i forget that you use arch[?] right ? and like trolling Ubuntu people ;p
<sebsebseb> vish: no I don't use Arch
<patdk-wk> heh, ubuntuone client upgraded :)
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: Mandriva at the moment,  not 100% happy with it, but fine for my computer useage like pretty much any Desktop Linux distro nearly.  Also  the Plymouth boot is great, works properly and all, unlike Plymouth on other computer :(
<BUGabundoWriting> be afraid
<BUGabundoWriting> VERY afraind
<patdk-wk> there it is, ubuntu one ad displayed :)
<sebsebseb> propritary driver or not for nivida, and Plymouth is far from perfect on there
<BUGabundoWriting> :(
<Ian_corne> BUGabundoWriting: what site?
<patdk-wk> hmm, I had very bad stuff from mandriva
<BUGabundoWriting> Ian_corne: androidpt.com
 * sebsebseb wonders if  Plymouth will be better in 10.10
<vish> sebsebseb: why wondering? are you going to be installing Ubuntu 10.10? ;)
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: I might go PC Linux OS in the next year or so,  or  try and install Fedora again or something.  don't know yet,  I mean on this computer
<sebsebseb> vish: the other computer will have 10.10 if its good enough
<sebsebseb> if not it will stay 10.04 for now
<sebsebseb> and 10.04 on there is also set up to look like before :)  yes some of us actsaully like the old human clear looks brown theme the one before 9.10
<sebsebseb> with Gnome icons :)
<vish> sebsebseb: oh , well , lets keep this channel for 10.10 discussion , seems more of off-topic to discuss fedora/mandriva there
<sebsebseb> and shut down and log out in the system menu,  and automatic shut down feature after a minute, once telling it to shut down, and that kind of thing :)
<vish> s/there/here*
<sebsebseb> vish: I only mentioned that since I was asked what I was using
<patdk-wk> sebsebseb, when I upgraded, it kept my look, and didn't change mine at all :)
<sebsebseb> anyway from what I know about 10.10 so far,  I don't think it will be for me that much.  However thats great that it will have a even better installer, well from what I read anyway.
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: when I upgraded it moved the icons in the human theme to the left in that odd order as well, but then just apply the theme again, and problem solved :D
<patdk-wk> never had that issue
<patdk-wk> but I wasn't using the human theme, I have long ago customed it
<htorque> does https://launchpad.net/builders/ work for you? tried it the last two days but i always get oopses
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: yeah well I don't want to customize much if at all really,  I like good defaults, had that no problem before 10.04, and oh I know 10.10 will come with more stuff that I won't like.  so more stuff to remove :(
<sebsebseb> above no problem, except for  how I had to remove  the edited fusa,  but other then that yeah
<patdk-wk> hmm, that ubuntuone bar is annoying, and don't see any way to remove it (but then this is the ubuntu+1 channel hmm)
<sebsebseb> actsually  I ended up using blubuntu for GDM before  9.10, and then with 9.10 and 10.04 I use KDM instead :)  and  I guess it will be like that for 10.10 as well,  since  GDM 2 really does suck in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: i'll get the updates
<sebsebseb> and I guess its just a bug
<sebsebseb> and will disappear soon
<sebsebseb> when theres a fix
 * patdk-wk isn't fond of gdm, and using mutlible screens really confuses it (expecially if one isn't on or connected)
<patdk-wk> it just randomly sometimes displays on my laptops extra screen port, instead of the main laptop screen
<BUGabundoWriting> sooooooooooo
<patdk-wk> but I do like gnome, and can't stand kde
<BUGabundoWriting> anyone reporting the U1 bug?
<BUGabundoWriting> I know its gonna be tagged it's a Feature not a bug
<patdk-wk> but this is u1 channel :)
<BUGabundoWriting> but I DON'T WANT IT THERE
<BUGabundoWriting> no
<BUGabundoWriting> this is you+1
<patdk-wk> heh
<BUGabundoWriting> *u+1
<BUGabundoWriting> #ubuntuone is another thing
<patdk-wk> I know, just playing
<sebsebseb> and Plymouth in 10.04 is like  alpha/beta software, for loads of us with propritary Nivida or ATI cards, but even when I don't hae the propritary Nivida driver installed, its not always how it should be.   Shame Plymouth is half baked or whatever in 10.04.  Plymouth is awesome in Mandriva, but I never did with the propritary driver.  Anyway nice grpahical boot up or hit esc for the verbose/text mode :)
 * sebsebseb hopes Plymouth will be better in 10.10  for people with propritary drivers or otherwise
<patdk-wk> sebsebseb, I just uninstalled plymouth from all my machines
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: yes I done that
<sebsebseb> I got the text boot, but
<BUGabundoWriting> sebsebseb: dude you are soooo anoying :S
<patdk-wk> bug, but he wants windows, where it's all done for him :)
<sebsebseb> well  text boot instead of plymouth theme is ugly, like  how Grub 2 is ugly by default as well
<sebsebseb> very black
 * arand never had much problem with plymouth...
<sebsebseb> since monitors are black
<patdk-wk> I could care less about pretty or ugly, I just need to see the messages scroll, without getting wiped off the screen
<patdk-wk> and plymouth doing screen clears annoy me when attempting to find issues
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: Desktop Linux as my primary OS  since 2004, and yes a bit before first version of Ubuntu.  So Windows no thanks!
<arand> And once upon a time I used tom mind not having boot messages, I don't anymore..
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: yeah when it boots up,  it will say stuff on the screen,   but it won't be there for long
<patdk-wk> arand, I mind, but then, I'm running it on 40 some servers and several workstation
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: without plymouth theme and such
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: Plymouth is in the server edition as well?
<patdk-wk> yep
<sebsebseb> wow that sucks
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> people on the server edition won't be installing propritary Nivida or ATI  drivers
<sebsebseb> or not normally anyway
<patdk-wk> been using linux since 1994
<patdk-wk> using it for a workstation back then wasn't fun
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: yeah  back then, people would have to really know what  they are doing with it
<patdk-wk> most servers have ati video cards built into the motherboard
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: Anyway as much as Canonical would like companies to use the server edition and even pay for support,  business is more likely to use,  Debian,  CentOS, or even Redhat I guess
<patdk-wk> one business I do uses redhat
<patdk-wk> I would never use centos
<patdk-wk> and the customers are hating redhat, way too long between updates
 * sebsebseb thinks 10.10 will be much more of a netbook OS  and well yeah Ubuntu Light OS as well,  than a desktop or server OS,  from what knows about so far
<patdk-wk> everyone is mainly complaining that php is way to old to run their websitesw
<patdk-wk> I've also had nothing but issues with redhats subscription yum servers or whatever they are
<BUGabundoWriting> ehe
<BUGabundoWriting> !offtopic ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patdk-wk> hehe
<patdk-wk> bug, don't want the channel to go to waste :)
<patdk-wk> did you open a bug?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rsajdok>  /ignore #jakilinux all -public -actions
<BUGabundoWriting> ?
<ZykoticK9> any ideas on gnome-shell not starting, getting output about mutter-warning API mismatch for libgnome-shell.so http://paste.ubuntu.com/454612/
<DrHalan> does anyone else have an ubuntu one bar at the top?
<BUGabundoWriting> !info SUNBIRD
<ubottu> Package SUNBIRD does not exist in maverick
<patdk-wk> everyone does :)
<DrHalan> lol
<BUGabundoWriting> *everyone* that did todays updates
<patdk-wk> well, as of 5hours ago :)
<zniavre> nice they made indicator-network
<BUGabundoWriting> patdk-wk: I got it at 7am GMT
<patdk-wk> hmm
<BUGabundoWriting> zniavre: don't look now, but *they* also broke the one in pavucontrol
 * BUGabundoWriting should have reported that 4 weeks ago
<patdk-wk> it said the package was updated 2.5hours before we started complaining today about it :)
<BUGa_LegendSeker> then it's new
<DrHalan> indicator-network is using ConnMan right?
<jcastro> yes
<DrHalan> mh Network Manager is still nicer imo
<jcastro> DrHalan: some new network-indicator stuff should be building right around now
<jcastro> but yeah
 * BUGa_LegendSeker files the paman bug
<BUGa_LegendSeker> hey look.... ubuntu-bug has package name autocomplete
<BUGa_LegendSeker> NICE
<gnomefreak> yeah IIRC there is a bug on that, doesnt work well or something like that
<BUGa_LegendSeker> [118982.950070] ata6: reset failed (errno=-11), retrying in 4 secs
<BUGa_LegendSeker> erk
<BUGa_LegendSeker> I hate this kernel :(
<BUGa_LegendSeker> gnomefreak: WFM
<gnomefreak> BUGa_LegendSeker: i havent tried it and it was per package as i recall
<BUGa_LegendSeker> [119027.142536] ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)
<BUGa_LegendSeker> [119027.142544] ata6: reset failed, giving up
<BUGa_LegendSeker> stupid disk/kernel
<BUGa_LegendSeker> wake up
<gnomefreak> did we ever get a UI to change grub splash?
<arand> I guess there are tools out there, but as far as ubuntu goes, if anything it would be hardcoded ;)
<gnomefreak> arand: well last i remember i had to do it by hand but since have forgotten how to
<BUGa_LegendSeker> can anyone confirm please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/598260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598260 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "pavu control lost icon" [Undecided,New]
<arand> That's just some hacking in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme though
<DrHalan> jcastro: wow can you tell me when its uploaded?
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-June/002301.html
<jcastro> it's uploaded just not built
<jcastro> click on the launchpad link
<jcastro> and it'll show you if it's built for your arch yet
<jcastro> DrHalan: whoops, that's for sound, wrong indicator, one sec
<arand> gnomefreak: Dunno if http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html still applies
<gnomefreak> arand: thanks
<jcastro> DrHalan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-June/002301.html
<gnomefreak> maybe ubutu tweak
<DrHalan> jcastro: thats again for sound. thanks anyways. didn't realize they changed something about indicator-sound
<DrHalan> but i dont really get this i have so much space in my top bar why do the put everyhing in submenus?...
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-June/002288.html
<jcastro> DrHalan: sorry, paste fail
<DrHalan> cool thanks
<DrHalan> pidgin doesn't communicate with connmanager though...
<gnomefreak> arand: found it it is called startupmanager
<gnomefreak> i remembered :)
<BUGabundo> forced to reboot to fix a pluged disk :(
<BUGabundo> the SHAME
<BUGabundo> at least it fixed gwibber/desktopchouch
<patdk-wk> couldn't hotswap the disk?
<BUGabundo> e-sata
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> so now I can't even mount it via CLI?
<BUGabundo> what the heck is happening with todays updates?
<Ian_corne> they be roaring
<BUGabundo> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> the disk is dieing?
<patdk-wk> e-sata should be hotswap
<patdk-wk> unless your using a crappy chipset :)
<patdk-wk> hell, I hotswap esata and normal sata without issues on my system
<patdk-wk> ich10 based
<BUGabundo> unplug, plug
<BUGabundo> seems fine now
<BUGabundo> a$ dmesg  | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/454679/
<BUGabundo> [  724.427985] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code
<BUGabundo> [  724.427988] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<BUGabundo> [  724.427992] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 3f 00 00 08 00
<BUGabundo> [  724.428001] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 63
<BUGabundo> a bunch of this
<patdk-wk> is it suppost to be 150? or 300? sata
<patdk-wk> wonder if the cable or contacts are bad
<BUGabundo> could that be it?
<BUGabundo> [ 1037.980259] EXT2-fs (sdb1): warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
<BUGabundo> lol
<patdk-wk> if the drive supports 300, yes, and there are no jumpers on it
<BUGabundo> guess I need to check it
<patdk-wk> I don't have any drives that do 150, well, I never did
<patdk-wk> I have computers that only do 150, so you have to jump the drive to force it to 150 mode
<BUGabundo> ill check for the jumpers when I turn it off
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> can't umount it
<patdk-wk> fun
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> console in one of them
<BUGabundo> wdtvdisk contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<patdk-wk> I was so happy I got a crapload of fibre disks and shelf to play with
<patdk-wk> and they are as slow as scsi
<patdk-wk> fibre channel just doesn't impress me at all
<BUGabundo> I max this one out
<BUGabundo> at around 50MB/s  writes
<BUGabundo> the laptop is slower at 5400RPMs
<patdk-wk> my sata do 130MB/s writes
<patdk-wk> at 7200rpm
<patdk-wk> but I mainly go for iops
<BUGabundo> Maverick kernel kills my IO
<BUGabundo> we had such a nice sheduller in lucid
<BUGabundo> I could do 55MB/s and still access my laptop
<BUGabundo> now, I'm killed by IO
<BUGabundo> darn Baricades on ext4
<patdk-wk> switch to btrfs :)
<BUGabundo> I'm waiting to try it
<patdk-wk> I should try it now
<patdk-wk> been meaning to, just haven't gotten to it
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> jpds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<BUGabundo> Forbidden
<jpds> Nice.
<Ian_corne> :p
<patdk-wk> the normal cd images work
<DrHalan> i don't really get the sense of replaceing the gnome-clock with the indicator clock
<gnomefreak> guys http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20100615/
<patdk-wk> gnomefreak, so old :)
<gnomefreak> its forbidden im assuming lack of daily. im assuming it has the same to do with the daily alt installer not being published
<gnomefreak> why are you looking for lucid?
<gnomefreak> maybe that is why
<patdk-wk> why would we be looking for lucid?
<gnomefreak> patdk-wk: look at the link you will see meercat at top and lucid images
<patdk-wk> ya
<gnomefreak> they are all related not being published
<patdk-wk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<patdk-wk> that is what I'm getting
<gnomefreak> yeah it works but the alt goes days without being published they come back for a day then they are not published again for a few days
<gnomefreak> when the alts are published they are too big IIRC its 704mb
<patdk-wk> don't really care how big
<gnomefreak> just reember use a dvd to burn it on to :)
<patdk-wk> not going to burn it :)
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<patdk-wk> would be a complete waste of money :)
<BUGabundo> you burn media?
<BUGabundo> I boot from grub, or VMs or usb
 * gnomefreak likes a simple setup doul boot cd/dvd for ISOs
<gnomefreak> dual
<patdk-wk> have have octo-boot usb sticks
<gnomefreak> be back i think im going to make this a bit faster since it is late
<jpds> BUGabundo: The person to ask about that 403 is cjwatson.
<BUGabundo> [2394:7341:2488680446:ERROR:media/audio/linux/alsa_output.cc(818)] Failed querying delay: Input/output error
<BUGabundo> gwibber now tries to play a sound!??
<patdk-wk> gwibber is lonely
<patdk-wk> hmm, cd is no good
<patdk-wk> no btrfs on it
<patdk-wk> hmm, I can install deb's on the live cd, nice, never tried that before
<patdk-wk> I knew you could on the usb version
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> it stays in mem
<Ian_corne> it just puts it in your ram
<Ian_corne> yeah :p
<patdk-wk> ya, I just never needed to before
<Ian_corne> I've had a friend who was 'smart' enough to backup his files to his live cd
<BUGabundo> I did it a lot
<BUGabundo> even from old LTSs
<Ian_corne> obviously he ran out of memory :p
<BUGabundo> did ram upgrades to point release before install
 * patdk-wk watchs brtfs go (boring, no progress bar)
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> you are REALLY doing it
<patdk-wk> yep
<BUGabundo> I have no extra media :(
<BUGabundo> so can't put it anywhere
<BUGabundo> need to get a new 2T disk
<BUGabundo> copy all stuff
<BUGabundo> and redo partitions
<patdk-wk> heh, backups, who needs it :)
<patdk-wk> it's my maverick test system
<BUGabundo> email me one of those extra disks of yours
<patdk-wk> there is nothing useful on it
<BUGabundo> my test maverick, its my MAIN system
<patdk-wk> I just use it for random things, like firefox and stuff
<BUGabundo> wdtvdisk: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********
<BUGabundo> this is great :(
<patdk-wk> conversion complete
<BUGabundo> oh man
<BUGabundo> you are doing a live conversion?!!?!
<BUGabundo> wow
 * patdk-wk wonders what UUID I use
<patdk-wk> main or sub
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo>   PID     RDDSK    WRDSK  WRDSK_CANCEL                       DSK CMD     1/2
<BUGabundo>  8326     4524K       0K            0K                       68% fsck.ext2
<BUGabundo>  6690        0K     904K            0K                       14% zsync
<BUGabundo>  6712        0K     672K            0K                       10% zsync
<BUGabundo> no wonder the laptop is crawling
<patdk-wk> maybe I should of made sure my initrd file had btrfs module in it first :)
<patdk-wk> oh it does
<patdk-wk> I wonder what is wrong then
<patdk-wk> some issue with libcrc32c.ko
<patdk-wk> Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<patdk-wk> and dmesg doesn't say anything :)
<BUGabundo> wdtvdisk: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<BUGabundo> lovelly
<DrHalan> wow btrfs has integrated backups/snapshots?
 * BUGabundo throws disk at the wall
<patdk-wk> ya, it never overwrites the sector
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: yes
<BUGabundo> that's its main point
<patdk-wk> but writes to a new sector :)
<patdk-wk> should also make ssd wear leveling very nice :)
<DrHalan> yeah
<DrHalan> well the main reason for me to make backups is teh fear that my harddisk could fail. btrfs doesnt help there
<patdk-wk> raid6 :)
<BUGabundo> raid10
<BUGabundo> or 1+0
<patdk-wk> waste of drives
<DrHalan> i have raid0 here combined with an external hd that i back up to with backintime
<patdk-wk> any you can't loose any 2
<DrHalan> works nice :9
<patdk-wk> if you need max speed raid10 is nice, if you just want safety, raid6
<DrHalan> well g2g. have fun guys!
<patdk-wk> ya, crc32c module is missing
<patdk-wk> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-crypto@vger.kernel.org/msg02728.html
<patdk-wk> and it should of been fixed 18months ago :(
<patdk-wk> oh well
<BUGabundo> ahahaa
<patdk-wk> added crc32c to inittab, and it kindof boots
<patdk-wk> well it booted, but something going on
<patdk-wk> mounted root readonly
<patdk-wk> and I can't change it :(
<patdk-wk> hehe, that made it work, removed the ro option from grub's linux kernel line
<patdk-wk> /dev/disk/by-uuid/1704f1ff-0a08-4f66-a6b9-469439ab602b / btrfs rw,relatime 0 0
<patdk-wk> /dev/sda1 /boot ext4 rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
 * patdk-wk wants to see a ubuntu desktop user convert to btrfs now :)
 * Ian_corne might
<Ian_corne> latest benchmarks show good things
<Ian_corne> altho I'm not to sure about the compression thing
<BUGabundo> wdtvdisk: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> disc lives
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-25
<IdleOne> what is the ubuntu-sso-client for?
<IdleOne> !info ubuntu-sso-client
<ubottu> ubuntu-sso-client (source: ubuntu-sso-client): Ubuntu Single Sign-On client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 180 kB
<IdleOne> ahh
<benjamim> hey guys, anyone knows if maverick will support GPU switching ?
<benjamim> i mean, intel graphics <> Radeon graphics
<arand> I have no idea, but not that this seeems to be the quiet time of the night for this channel..
<arand> s/not/note/
<benjamim> yep... you're right
<soulpro>  /part
<ZykoticK9> any ideas on gnome-shell not starting, getting output about mutter-warning API mismatch for libgnome-shell.so http://paste.ubuntu.com/454612/
<DanaG1> error: more than one suite specified for show_static (dapper dapper-updates  dapper-backports hardy hardy-updates hardy-backports intrepid  intrepid-updates intrepid-backports jaunty jaunty-updates  jaunty-backports karmic karmic-updates karmic-backports lucid)
<DanaG1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/
<DanaG1> And this is entirely empty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/main/newpkg
<nperry> Odd apache got dep problems
<tsimpson> welcome to pre-release software
<BUGabundo> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: thanks for the tip. jumper removed
<DarkNemesis> do you know what type of encryption the milutary use for eyes only material (more top secrete than spying on other nations)?
 * DarkNemesis wants and needs to have a encryption method that has ONE attempt and is impossible to break
<jpds> Wut.
<jpds> Ah, you also asked in #ubuntu-uk.
<DarkNemesis> jpds,  yups i hope here may have some idea of how much i have to pay them to get such a way of developing type of code
<gnomefreak> ok who like to try and reproduce a bug for me?
<gnomefreak> s/who like/who would like
<BUGabundo> which one?
<leagris> bugs reproduce themselves quite well if they can harvest enough food
<gnomefreak> we already got the bug fixed sorry
 * gnomefreak goes for a smoke
<Ian_corne> new updates drag in zeitgeist
<Ian_corne> in software centre: Sorry, 'libgtk-directfb-2.0-0' is not available for this type of computer (i386).
<Ian_corne> but but
<Ian_corne> My laptop isn't old :(
<Pici> rmadison isn't even reporting that the package is available for maverick.
<Pici> Maybe app-install-data is out of date?
<virtuald> maybe it's been removed?
<gnomefreak> no its there
<gnomefreak> if you mean app-install-data
<virtuald> i mean libgtk-directfb-2.0-0
<gnomefreak> that has been
<Ian_corne> weird, I've got http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/ added
<Ian_corne> but the only thing showing up when updating is
<Ian_corne> $ sudo apt-get update | grep dx
<Ian_corne> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/ maverick/main Translation-en_US
<Pici> Ian_corne: I don't see any i386 binaries listed in main for that repo
<Ian_corne> well, they're not supporting i386 anymore, only i686 right?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Ian_corne> https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une
<Ian_corne> also doesn't show any maverick
<Pici> Ian_corne: Well, the arch in apt is still refered to as i386
<Pici> i.e: http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/
<Ian_corne> i see
<jpds> BUGabundo: dvd/current/ page back.
<BUGabundo> yay
<BUGabundo> tonight ill update my local mirror
<BUGabundo> thanks for the heads up
<h00k> I grabbed the daily build and I don't see btrfs as an option :(
<h00k> for installing
<h00k> Is it supposed to be available?
<Daekdroom> h00k, yes
<h00k> that's what I thought
<h00k> I have Ext4, 3, 2, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS, Fat16, 32, and swap
<om26er> daily builds dont even have btrfs-tools yet so no its not supposed to be. its in alternate cd I think
<arand> Yea, it's partman-btrfs which integrates with d-i and there are no alternate dailies atm :( :( !
<h00k> d'aw, alright. I was all excited to test it out on my netbook
<h00k> or, alternatively, any of the CD's I can install and then just throw on the metapackage
<h00k> so, it is on the alternate CD?
<arand> Just asked about the alternate CDs in #ubuntu-devel: 18:57 < cjwatson> arand: I fixed a problem earlier today that affected them 18:58 < arand> cjwatson: Cool, so hopefully one for tomorrow then? 18:58 < cjwatson> maybe, I wouldn't like to promise
<h00k> so I'll have to wait for a bit ;)
<arand> I wonder if it would be feasable to run d-i from the live though... And how much hassle that'd be...
<h00k> what is d-i?
<om26er> desktop installler?
<arand> debian-installer, it's the ncurser interface used in the alternate CD
<om26er> :(
<om26er> grub2 does not still support btrfs?
<arand> s/ncurser/ncurses/
<h00k> oh, oh. that.
<gnomefreak> d-i == debian installer
<gnomefreak> but i am not here
 * gnomefreak starting dinner
<h00k> I suppose I'll wait on maverick-updates mailing list to wait for btrfs-tools
<PatrickDK> heh
<PatrickDK> I have switched my root fs to btrfs :)
<PatrickDK> you should too :)
<PatrickDK> it was loads of fun
<arand> h00k: btrfs-tools are already available, it'sthe installer that doesn't have them yet.
<h00k> arand: er, yeah, I meant wait to see until the installer has it
<arand> ah.  ...relogin...
<h00k> So, my Unity interface lacks a clock applet
<jcastro> make sure indicator-datetime is installed
<h00k> oh, interesting, apparently it wasn't.
 * h00k logs out and back in
<h00k> oh, there we go.
<h00k> jcastro: +1 internets
<sebsebseb> Hi
<patdk-wk> heh, upgraded kernel again, rebooted, 525megs ram used
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-26
<Nitsuga> someone else has a big memory leak from nowhere?
<Nitsuga> gnome-system-monitor reports 2,1 GB used, and when i add up al the "memory" values in the processes tab (I'm showing all users processes) It is less than a gigabyte
<patdk-wk> nitsuga, I notice that, but only after a initrd/ureadahead update
<patdk-wk> if I reboot again, it's back to normal
<Jordan_U> Where can I get a daily alternate install CD for maverick? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ is empty.
<psusi> say umm... is anyone still having the power manager and bluetooth icons show up on the indicator applet when they shouldnt?
<Jordan_U> Alternately, is it possible to install to a btrfs root from the Desktop CD?
<gwhip> i only have mail in evolution in maverick, no calendar or anything else
<Jordan_U> Where can I find daily alternate install CD isos?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, there was a delay in posting them I had heard
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I can't even find any old ones (I just need one new enough to have the option to install to a btrfs root)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, yep, many have been looking for them the past two days
<Jordan_U> :(
 * Jordan_U wonders if he can create his own with jigdo.
<Jordan_U> http://cdimage.xubuntu.com/ "It works!"...
<geser> Jordan_U: the alternate images are there now but oversized (if you planned to burn them on a CD)
<gwhip> the evolution install in maverick is only showing mail
<Jordan_U> geser: Is there a netinstall image?
<geser> I don't know of any, but there is a netboot directory: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<Jordan_U> geser: Thanks.
<cwillu> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 229 kB, installed size 756 kB
<cwillu> !info liferea-data
<ubottu> liferea-data (source: liferea): architecture independent data for liferea. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 436 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<jfi> Hello, since yesderday I fail installing liferea: liferea: Depends: liferea-data (= 1.6.3-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<jfi> I guess that is a temporary issue that maintenair already know and don't need to be reported
<cwillu> jfi, sorry, that was more of an "in the future" thing :p
<cwillu> if you still can't install it by monday, file a bug
<cwillu> although make sure you update your package lists before each attempt
<jfi> of course I do:)
<cwillu> fixing bugs while drunk is _fun_!  \o/
<cwillu> brb
<DrHalan> nvidia-current just broke for me..
<DrHalan> or is x using nouveau by default?
<arand> Unless you've installed the nvidia blob it is
<DrHalan> i have installed the nvidia blob
<DrHalan> if you mean nvidia-current wit it
<arand> Then I guess nvidia would be used and nouveau blacklisted. THe configuration which comes with that installation.
<arand> If you're using the blob I think you'll have a custom xorg.conf ...
<DrHalan> mh i don't know i even reinstalled nvidia-current and updated to the new kernel but didn't helpß
<arand> Woho, alternate is up! icantbelieveitsnotbutter!
<DrHalan> mh?
<DrHalan> im thinking about just removing nouveau..but the kernel modules stay anyways right?
<Ian_corne> oops :p
<BUGabundo> great...
<BUGabundo> gwibber fixed
<BUGabundo> broken the next day
<BUGabundo> I'm starting to think this is a race condition
<DrHalan> may be
<DrHalan> i would like to see my nvidia stuff to work again
<BUGabundo> wfm
<DrHalan> ?
<BUGabundo> Works For Me (nvidia)
<DrHalan> ah okay
<DrHalan> well i have nvidia-current installed but it boots nouveau
<DrHalan> and the 3d performance really sucks... cant use docky nor compiz
<DrHalan> are you using proprietary or nouvau BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> blob
<BUGabundo> are you using Jockey?
<DrHalan> yeah and it says "driver installed but not in use"
<BUGabundo> activate it ?
<BUGabundo> time for some sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade love?
<DrHalan> xorg.conf even has even set nvidia as driver
<DrHalan> but this is more a kernel related issue i guess :P
<htorque> do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf file?
<DrHalan> jap
<DrHalan> lets see whats in it
<DrHalan> it blacklists nouveau and the drivers < current
<htorque> hm, i have the same
<htorque> does 'dkms status' list nvidia-current for the kernel you use?
<DrHalan> jap
<htorque> then i'm outta ideas, sorry :(
<DrHalan> grub bootet mit into 2.6.35-5 instead of -6 dunno why o.O
<DrHalan> i have a general problem with grub btw. it directly boots instead of giving me a second or so to choose
<DrHalan> i think startupmanager doesn't work with grub2 properly
<htorque> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where did my Grub2 boot menu go!?!?!
<htorque> the whole thing is the url :P
<DrHalan> oh okay
<DrHalan> thinaks
<DrHalan> ah i see the problem my grub has both timeout and hidden timeout
<DrHalan> i have a lot of memory leak warnings when i call update-grub
<DrHalan> is that normal?
<DrHalan> brb try rebooting ^^
<DrHalan> strange grubs still doesnt show up. but at least it booted into the new kernel
<DrHalan> still not using nvidia but nouveau is a lot faster now. can live with that
<sebsebseb> Hi
<penguin42> hi
<sebsebseb> penguin42: hi
<vish> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<vish> hmm , someone pls highlight me :D
<avu> vish, no
<sebsebseb> vish: bing
<sebsebseb> vish: bong
<vish> thanks :)
<sebsebseb> vish: Why did you want highlighting anyway?
<vish> testing if it worked right..
<sebsebseb> oh right been messing around with your client?
<vish> seemed like i had a bit of a problem with xchat , but it works fine :)
<sebsebseb> What problem?
<vish> thought i was not getting alert notices/sounds
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Do you happen to know, now that the free Radeon driver pretty much works solidly, is there any other interesting improvments happening to it?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: no I don't use ATI, but I know they released a new propritary driver recently
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I'm quite happy on the free one, although I don't do any heavy 3D stuff
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<penguin42> It'd be nice to try some of the OpenCL stuff sometime though
<sebsebseb> penguin42: What is this OpenCL anyway?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: programming language to drive the hardware in a GPU to do parallel programming stuff rather than graphics
<sebsebseb> parallel programming stuff?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Yeh, the graphics cards typically are a few hundred specialised Floating Point processors with a bunch of fast RAM attached - you can misuse them to do high performance compute stuff
<sebsebseb> folating point processors?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Do you know about the vertex and pixel shaders?
<sebsebseb> nope I guess not, since I don't know much about graphics cards
<penguin42> sebsebseb: OK my understanding is they're little processors you can load a program into; the program might do something like the maths to do a really cool texture or wiggle the surface of a solid to be bumpy
<Ian_corne> I want my % in the battery indicator back!
<Ian_corne> damnit
<vish> hmm , so Unity does not work in virtual box?
<penguin42> vish: Out of interest what do you see?
<vish> penguin42: nothing :(
<penguin42> black screen?
<vish> it doesnt do anything  ,i just see the wallpaper
<vish> no launcher/dock
<Ian_corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/598849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598849 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "After reboot after update, alot more memory is used" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_corne> patdk-wk: can you confirm?
<Volkodav> anybody compiled Thunderbird 3.1 for 64 bit yet ?
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Can you define 'used' in that bug report?
<Ian_corne> I rebooted my laptop already, but got an unrebooted box
<Ian_corne> It's really used, but it doesn't show in top which application, so it must be something kernel memory?
<penguin42> it would be good to include the output of I guess free and say /proc/slabinfo that if it's kernel I think should show where
<Ian_corne> ok
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.com/ZwwE0J3r
<Ian_corne> responded
<penguin42> Ian_corne: I mean that's 1200-764 buffers/cache - which isn't too bad
<Ian_corne> it's still way to much
<Ian_corne> for what it should be
<Ian_corne> A normal boot uses 150mb
<Ian_corne> a boot after an update uses 750mb
<Ian_corne> and that's without cache
<penguin42> I'd include the output of ps -eaf or the like in there as well so people can see what the actual discrepency is
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> need a bit of Audio help
<BUGabundo> and crimsun_ is not around
<BUGabundo> how do I make a second sound card?
<BUGabundo> like a virtual one?
<Ian_corne> done penguin42
<Ian_corne> should I reboot now and show what the situation is like on a normal boot?
<BUGabundo> jpds: how much disk space for an offline mirror of the archive, for a single release/arch?
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Sorry, can you try with a capital F - it includes memory usage
<Ian_corne> cdone :)
<BUGabundo> anyone knows?
<Ian_corne> BUGabundo: I tried to check but I've got no idea how to check :p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<penguin42> Ian_corne: So by eye I guess there's about 250-300MB shown in that process list, and 760MB of buffers, so about 300MB not accounted for?
<Ian_corne> yeah something like that
<Ian_corne> I've added the same files after another reboot
 * penguin42 can't see anything more than about 30MB in the slabinfo
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Any idea how long stuff on pastebin stays around?
<Ian_corne> no
<Ian_corne> long time i guess
<Ian_corne> want me to put the files into textfiles?
<penguin42> Not sure, I suspect it will be easier for whoever eventually debugs it
<penguin42> Ian_corne: So on that second boot, it's not actually that much different on the output of free
<Ian_corne> 7xxmb compared to 2xx mb
<Ian_corne> so 500 mb difference
<Ian_corne> that's a whole lot, no?
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Well 1st one is 1209-764=445, 2nd is 821-235=586
<penguin42> Ian_corne: High buffers is not bad
<penguin42> if anything wants it it'll get pushed out
<Ian_corne> hmm
<Ian_corne> I'm not seeing this
<Ian_corne> -/+ buffers/cache: 764 2385
<Ian_corne> -/+ buffers/cache: 235 2913
<Ian_corne> so the real usage is 764mb for the first
<Ian_corne> and 235 for the second,
<Ian_corne> no?
<penguin42> no, those are just temporary (I can't honestly remember what the difference is between buffer and cache)
<Ian_corne> well, anyways, my laptop laggs ALOT after the first reboot
<Ian_corne> because so much more memory is used
<penguin42> it's not because of that buffers/cache line I'm fairly sure - I suspect during the early boot it's doing something ith the disc a lot and that's why so much is in memory, but if you ened the memory ofr anything else that will disappear
<Ian_corne> Hmm
<Ian_corne> why does it keep lagging then?
<penguin42> ah, well that's a good question
<Ian_corne> It really stays at high memory usage
<Ian_corne> and doesn't free space for more cache
<Ian_corne> which is pretty vital in a netbook with a slow hdd
<Ian_corne> If a process leaks, and is terminated, does the leak memory return to free?
<Ian_corne> or does it remain there?
<penguin42> no, if process leaks and the process dies the memory gets freed
<zniavre_> good evening
<zniavre_> does unity works without composite ?
<BUGabundo> Watching The IT Crowd S04E01
<pARAd0X85> how to install the last ubuntu Maverick dev with unity desktop ?
<poutine> Hello, in power management, 'when battery is critically low' does not have a 'do nothing' option
<poutine> how do I disable ANY action on a critically low battery
<poutine> I hate when I ninja swap outlets on a very low battery, happy that it worked out, then to discover it goes to hibernate (which doesn't seem to work with my laptop)
<penguin42> poutine: Not sure, but can you set what it means by critically?
<penguin42> or fix the hibernate
<poutine> no, and no
<poutine> I just don't want it doing anything, I don't want to turn off power management
<poutine> it just seems like someone left out a feature here
<penguin42> yeh I can understand that, although I guess it's trying to be protective of itself
<poutine> maybe it's just a GUI shortcoming, I'll see if I can work with whatever it's a frontend for
<penguin42> I was expecting to find somnething in either udev or pm-utils but can't
<DanaG> Say, once I've installed Maverick with ext4, how do I convert to btrfs?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ask patdk-wk
<BUGabundo> he _tried_ the other day
<BUGabundo> not sure he was that lucky
<penguin42> filesystem conversion is pretty much black magic!
<BUGabundo> no, that worked fine
<BUGabundo> it was the booting that didn't , afterwards
<DanaG> ah.  I do have /boot separate.
<DanaG> ugh, ubiquity crashed.
<DanaG> Crashed with OSError in configure_apt()
<DanaG> I'm trying again... if it crashes the same way, I'm going to file a bug.
<jpds> BUGabundo: Which release/arch ?
<BUGabundo> all still supported
<BUGabundo> i386
<DanaG> I really wish you could just click in the "mount point" column and get a text cursor right there.
<BUGabundo> jpds: ^^^^^^
<jpds> BUGabundo: Doing the calculations now. ;)
<BUGabundo> :)
<DanaG> It's irritating how any time I tell it to mount one partition, the installer thinks it has to rescan all partitions.
<DanaG> It makes that step take about 5 times as long as it really should take.
<DanaG> Or more like 10 times.
<penguin42> Does anyone know where the section in the Ubuntu Software Centre is set?
<penguin42> sine stuff in System is not
<jpds> BUGabundo: Reading the Size: variables in all the Packages.gz's concerned, that comes out at 199222671402 bytes.
<BUGabundo> jpds: arigato
<jpds> 185G.
<BUGabundo> jpds: do you have any tips on the easier way to mirror it?
<BUGabundo> a friend is going on a mission to Africa
<jpds> BUGabundo: debmirror should do it.
<BUGabundo> and they are now trying to offline a mirror copy
<jpds> debmirror lets one specify --arch'es and --releases if I recall correctly.
<BUGabundo> jpds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository aint very helpful
<jpds> BUGabundo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> that's outdated too :(
<jpds> [Although I don't recommend debmirror for official production mirrors].
<jpds> BUGabundo: But it should still work?
<BUGabundo> just local, offline
<BUGabundo> in the middle of nowhere in africa
<jpds> Well, debmirror using that guide should get everything onto a disk.
<jpds> Be back in a bit, /me → food.
<DanaG> ah, I fixed my ubiquity.
<DanaG> sudo rm /target/cdrom
<DanaG> It was crashing because /target/cdrom already existed.
<BUGabundo> lol
<DanaG> And it was a symlink to somewhere.
<DanaG> ugh, why does maverick use vga16fb?  vga16fb is hideous!
<DanaG> uvesafb looks far, far nicer.
<DanaG> Nice garbage on my serial console when I hit escape:
<DanaG> [-1;-1f[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .[-1;-1fUbuntu 10.04[-1;-1f.  .  .  .
<penguin42> what are you using as a terminal?
<Tekno_> terminator
 * penguin42 gulps
 * penguin42 suspects those [ are escape codes for positioning, possibly rather confused
<DanaG> Plymouth is writing its text-mode splash to both the local console and the serial console.
<DanaG> What it really should do, show the GRAPHICAL splash on the local system, and no splash at all on serial!
<DanaG> Right now, I have no splash on either... and when I press a key (such as escape), it switches to showing text-splash on both.
<penguin42> well, an Ubuntu 10.04 :    would do no harm
<DanaG> Well, it does harm by suppressing boot messages.
<penguin42> oh, I wouldn't want it to suppress anything
<DanaG> hmm, I try to give win7 installer the vboxvideo driver...
<DanaG> it failed once... but now it worked.
<DanaG> er, wrong channel.
<DanaG> It's easy to do that with tabbed chat apps.
<BUGabundo> we know
<BUGabundo> we all did it once or twice
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-27
<leagris> Got a Fritz!BOX 7270 replacing the asthmatic Livebox from Orange. I am so impressed Work like a charm with Ubuntu or any Linux. Everything from IPv6, SIP phone line, DECT station, fast wireless. Good job from the Germans AVM.
<leagris> Downloads reach 2500Kb/s instead of the almost 1100Kb/s from the crapware rented à 3€/months.
<penguin42> you have a DSL provider that does IPv6 ?
<leagris> penguin42, used to with nerim, but now just using SIXXS
<Daekdroom> 3euros/month for 1100kb/s ? O.o
<leagris> penguin42, do a /whois leagris
<Daekdroom> That is cheap.
<penguin42> yeh I saw it was IPv6
<leagris> Daekdroom, only for renting their box. DSL line subscription is 39€/months
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> Well, still sort of cheap.
<leagris> short line of 700m
<leagris> got near the maximum of ADSL2+ ATM rate with low errors
<leagris> their Livebox synked at same ATM speed but the cheap CPU heavily limited usable IP bandwidth.
<Daekdroom> I understand you, I used to run a USB ADSL modem over USB 1.1 D:
<penguin42> Daekdroom: One of the old stingray/frog alcatels?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, Yeah!
<penguin42> yeh I used that for a while
<Daekdroom> I still have it somewhere in here.
<Daekdroom> It looks like an oversized mouse :P
<leagris> :)
<leagris> Alcatel merged with Lucent, seems they no longer brand end-user modems now.
<leagris> sorry for the long OT, was meant to ubuntu-offtopic ;D
<penguin42> is anyone running maverick in a VM system other than kvm?
<Lostwf> Hello all
<Lostwf> Can any one point me to where i can find the pool for maverick meerkat? I have tried archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and I still need 214 files to complete my iso
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-26 22:23:32) jpds: debmirror lets one specify --arch'es and --releases if I recall correctly.
<BUGabundo> Lostwf: try that
<Lostwf> Thanks BUGd will try
<Lostwf> Does debmirror download the complete pool for the release?
<BUGabundo> eewwww
<BUGabundo> VLC just memory leaked :(
<BUGabundo> Lostwf: it should, I think
<Lostwf> I dont have enough bandwith limit to download the whole pool. I just need some (200) files which are not in the current archive pool to complete the iso that I am downloading via jigdo
<BUGabundo> why don't you use zsync intead?
<CrazyHyena> hello
<CrazyHyena> will the next version of ubuntu continue to be lightweight in resource usage?
<alex_mayorga> how do I get a listing of bluetooth devices paired to the computer with mac addresses?
<psusi> is anyone else still having the issue with the bluetooth and power manager icons showing up all the time, or did it get fixed?
<DanaG> alex_mayorga: you can ask bluez over dbus.
<DanaG> do "pidof bluetoothd"... and then a dbus send I'm digging up.
<DanaG> argh, I've forgotten what the command was...
<DanaG> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.bluez /org/bluez/22211/hci0 org.bluez.Adapter.ListDevices
<DanaG> where 22211 is the pid of bluetoothd.
<DanaG> And for each device, you can
<DanaG> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.bluez /org/bluez/22211/hci0/dev_00_02_72_A9_2B_03 org.bluez.Device.GetProperties
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: is "00_02_72_A9_2B_03" the MAC address?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> You can get the full device string from the ListDevices.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: guess I'm messing up at some point
<alex_mayorga> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.bluez /org/bluez/1205/hci0 org.bluez.Adapter.ListDevices
<alex_mayorga> gets me Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "ListDevices" with signature "" on interface "org.bluez.Adapter" doesn't exist
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> try installing d-feet, and you can dig around in the stuff Bluez is offering.
<DanaG> It's also possible you have hci1 instead of hci0.
<alex_mayorga> installing d-feet
<DanaG> Bluez is on the "system" bus.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: thanks, really appreciated hopefully I could be able to extract the mac address of my stolen bluetooth devices :(
<DanaG> argh, this new Unity thing, in my experience, seems to only have a panel on the left side.
<alex_mayorga> is d-feet a gui?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<alex_mayorga> Bus Address?
<DanaG> Go in the File menu... there's "system" there.
<DanaG> Yeah, that UI seems to suck.
<DanaG> No button for "system"
<alex_mayorga> seems I had the pid wrong
<alex_mayorga> why might that be?
<alex_mayorga> ps -fea | grep bluetoothdroot      1205     1  0 21:14 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/bluetoothd --udev
<alex_mayorga> but object paths are /org/bluez/1203/hci0
<alex_mayorga> is that a bug?
<DanaG> ah. weird.
<DanaG> That IS weird.
<DanaG> ah, all I get when running Unity is a panel on the left.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: Thanks immensely I found the address
<alex_mayorga> I think being unable of seeing the MAC address in the GUI is a gnome-bluetooth bug, your take?
<DanaG> Probably a "feature".
<DanaG> Keep things simple.... to the point of uselessness.
<DanaG> With gnome-bluetooth: Okay, I've paired my device.  Now what can I do with it?
<DanaG> With gnome-bluetooth, the answer is approximately "nothing".
<DanaG> Try "blueman" instead -- it actually lets you CONNECT to devices -- imagine that!
<alex_mayorga> yep, BTW does 10.10 now does 3G over bluetooth?
<alex_mayorga> finding it hard to do on 10.04
<DanaG> Blueman can probably do it even in Lucid.
<alex_mayorga> can they co-exist?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<DanaG> Looks like the main repo blueman can coexist with gnome-bluetooth.
<DanaG> argh, stupid unity... demands using Mutter.  Well, I want to use Compiz.
<coz_> DanaG,  :)  too bad it wont happen :)
<DanaG> I say, things shouldn't be that tightly integrated... it's the sort of thing my classes have said are bad design.
<coz_> DanaG,  ah  perhaps you are correct... I personally would rather run compiz but... being a netbook...doesnt that automatically mean fewer resources at hand yes  ?
<DanaG> I have compiz tweaked to be reasonable.  No wobbly on the netbook.
<DanaG> Lamp animations for minimize and menu create/destroy.  "dream" for window-create, and "sidekick" for window close.
<coz_> eeww  no wobbly??  I forget what static windows feel like :)
<DanaG> Or wait, maybe I re-enabled that.
<DanaG> Yeah, I think I did... the other "snapping" is way too forceful.
<DanaG> Oh, and random gripe: try pressing arrow keys while using a touchpad.
<DanaG> Apparently arrow keys are considered "typing".
<DanaG> It disables the touchpad.
<DanaG> Good luck typing anything with just arrow keys.
<coz_> :)
<DanaG> ↑←←→↑↓↓↓←→↑→→→←↓
<coz_> DanaG,  I have been playing with kde's netbook edition   much nicer than gnome's << my opinion
<coz_> DanaG,  compiz doesnt seem to disable there but of not much use it seems
<DanaG> Last time I tried KDE, it was too bulky for my liking.
<coz_> but let me check again hold on while I 'scoot" over to the maverick machine
<coz_> DanaG,  the beta kde is really  and I am a kde hater :)
<DanaG> Oh, and bulky != bloaty.
<DanaG> Bulk is "too many pixels".
<DanaG> I'll try KDE on the netbook.
<DanaG> heh, my GDM panel is too wide for my netbook's screen.
<DanaG> Gets cut off at "sh (United States)"
<DanaG> And the accessibility "tray" icon overlaps the right dropdown.
<coz_> DanaG,  yeah compiz stays enabled with kde's beta netbook  at least here it does
<DanaG> And kwin is nice enough on its own that, worst case, it's better than Mutter, for sure.
<coz_> DanaG,  well I was surprised at kde netbook.. it is nice looking...nothing off screen  no crowding etc etc
<DanaG> weird... somehow my KDE gets a gnome panel.
<DanaG> ah, it's in autostart.
<DanaG> site: your valid user.  username: (text box).  password: (text box).
<DanaG> What is that?
<DanaG> Argh, if I hold it in the exposé thingy, I see two windows appear, disappear, appear, disappear, appear, disappear, appear, disappear, appear, disappear
<DanaG> ah, fixed it by cleaning out autostart.
<DanaG> What is "this site"?
<DanaG> it wants me to log into something.
<coz_> DanaG,  in the netbook?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<coz_> DanaG,  not sure other than maybe bug reports
<DanaG> http://dot.kde.org/2009/05/01/social-desktop-starts-arrive
<coz_> DanaG,  seems to happen here each time I log into netbook
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> DanaG,  the interface is much nicer  yes?
<coz_> well it is 1am here...need to go to bed
<DanaG> ugh, system monitor widget is buggy... it keeps spazzing between small and big.
<DanaG> ugh, yeah, netbook thingy is buggy.
<DanaG> wow, this "netbook" session is lame... there's a menu button that does nothing, and a blank desktop.
<DanaG> How useless.
<DanaG> And alt-f2 doesn't work.  And there's no "terminal" shortcut.
<DanaG> argh, what a broken shell.  There's no way to start anything that's not on the list on the left!
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I think it's safe to say that you are outside the target demographic :)
<szonek> hi
<szonek> i have a problem installing 10.04 on fakeraid, i know this bug was fixed lately (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub-installer/+bug/568050), is there any ISO that integrates this fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568050 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Lucid) "Ubuntu 10.04 can't create partition on fakeraid" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> szonek: 10.04 support is in #ubuntu - not #ubuntu+1
<szonek> yeah i know.. i tried to find 10.04 daily builds or something like that but all i found was daily builds for 10.10
<szonek> so i thougt i can make sure there is none daily builds for 10.04
<ikonia> ok - so again, 10.04 support is in #ubuntu - not #ubuntu+1
<szonek> okay okay
<Fudge> heh
<sylon> why does kernel modesetting actually increase CPU usage when playing video in xine and cause artifacts? also increases CPU usage in gstreamer based players to the point where video stutters,  i thought KMS was supposed to fix tearing issues with video...  I have a X2300 RV535 radeon by the way
<BUGabundo> morning
<Ian_corne> hello
<DrHalan> hey all
<penguin42> fun bug that's in Maverick (from 2.6.35) - the sysrq code is a bit screwy - so you can trigger a reboot by doing; press&release right-alt, p&r print-screen, p&r b
<Daekdroom> What the?
<penguin42> I noticed on lkml and just gave it a go on my maverick install
<IdleOne> penguin42: alt-F2 triggered a reboot for me about 2 days ago :/
<penguin42> IdleOne: It may be unrelated, but if sometime previously you had used printscreen and b ....
<IdleOne> penguin42: could be. my kitten has been having a good old time irc'ing lately
<penguin42> they seem to be very good at that
<IdleOne> actually my computer did not reboot. it locked up. I had to hit the reset button to get it to reboot
<penguin42> oh, that's a different case
<IdleOne> keyboard lights were flashing
<penguin42> that was  a panic
<IdleOne> mouse and kb were not responsive
<IdleOne> but it seemed to happen when I did alt-F2
<penguin42> quite possibly triggered something
<IdleOne> Temporary solution: don't do alt-F2
<IdleOne> :)
<BUGabundo> [12631.533610] ata6: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x990000 action 0xe frozen
<BUGabundo> [12638.313896] EXT2-fs (sdb1): previous I/O error to superblock detected
<BUGabundo> not in a good luck week
<penguin42> ah
<BUGabundo> Long Live MPLAYER....
<BUGabundo> since mplayer is sooo broken
<BUGabundo> and gstreamer too that even vlc memory leaks
<BUGabundo> mplayer keeps going and going and going.... and going
<dupondje> SD cards broken ?
<dupondje> Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress.
 * penguin42 finds something fixed in Maverick! dcraw's new version can read my cameras files
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> Somehow I'm ending up with /dev/fb0 being uvesafb, and /dev/fb1 being radondrmfb.
<DanaG> And gdm isn't even trying to start.
<knittl> hi, why is xulrunner-1.9.2 kept back?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> On a fresh install, why is gdm not even trying to start?
<om26er> knittl, because you are using the development release of ubuntu. :)
<knittl> om26er: lol ^^
<knittl> i'm aware of that
<knittl> it's been almost a week now, that's why i ask. usually i can remove some other packages
<DrHalan> how do i get non-free packagse for maverick?
<DrHalan> https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/maverick
<DrHalan> meidbuntu seems to have nothing yet..
<DanaG> "Use default (generic) configuration"
<DanaG> I press OK on that, it takes me nowhere but where I just was.
<DanaG> It's insisting on going into failsafe mode, yet the "view log file" is ENTIRELY EMPTY!
<dupondje> DrHalan: lucid packages may work
<dupondje> medibuntu gets in @ beta1 normally
<DrHalan> mh i have the lucid packages still installed so they dont i guess
<DrHalan> mh beta1 is stil a long way to go
<DrHalan> mplayer works atleast
<DanaG> AT+GCAP
<DanaG> something keeps writing that to my serial console.
<DanaG> AT+GCAP
<DanaG> AT+GCAP
<SwedeMike> http://www.anotherurl.com/library/at_test.htm says it's fax related
<guntbert> DanaG: that something tries to talk to a modem
<DanaG> yeah, looks like it's NetworkManager.
<DanaG> It does it exactly 3 times every boot.
<DrHalan> are we already in freeze for alpha 2?
<mxe5> Installed 10.4 on a friends computer - Been a few months since I installed the correct version of Java for Frostwire to work - anyone help on this?
<penguin42> mxe5: This channel is for Maverick (10.10) - try #ubuntu please
<mxe5> oh ok - sorry
<penguin42> mxe5: Thanks, but try checking under the partner repos
<mxe5> I do have #ubuntu - clicked on wrong one - thx
<mxe5> penguin42: Ok wil do - thanks
<dupondje> damn
<dupondje> ubuntu-one seem to kill nautilus speed:(
<BUGabundo> it does?
<BUGabundo> I don't see the top bar
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> but the bug wasn't closed
<DanaG> I tried the new Unity, and found it useless.
<DanaG> It had about 5 shortcuts on the left bar, and no way to launch anything not in those 5.
<BUGabundo> I need to try it again
<BUGabundo> but I never logout :(
<BUGabundo> *if* it would allow multi session users , I could test it a bit more
<BUGabundo> jcastro: ^^^^^^^^
<DrHalan> how does unity compete with the old netbook edition performance-wise?
<DanaG> Well, performance is irrelevant, when it's 100% useless.
<jcastro> DanaG: the applications thing just landed, click on the ubuntu logo
<DanaG> The desktop is entirely blank.
<DanaG> Last time I tried clicking the logo, it just went into "exposé' mode.
<dupondje> BUGabundo: is nautilus also so EXTREMELY slow for you ? :p
<jcastro> you need to update
<DanaG> This time, it did showdesktop.
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: from my early testing it was MUCH faster
<DrHalan> niceee
<BUGabundo> dupondje: no
<DanaG> And I don't like having my panels locked down to be uncustomizable.
<DrHalan> i have the Eee 701 (first one released) its already to slow for the normal netbook edition
<dupondje>  7814 jl        20   0 90072  16m 4128 R   10  0.8   0:00.32 ubuntuone-syncd
<dupondje> and 50% cpu load
<dupondje> when opening a directory with 500 JPEG's
<DanaG> yeah, ubuntuone sucks... it devours my CPU quite completely.
<DanaG> Try it with your pidgin logs.
<dupondje> been opening for 30 seconds now
<dupondje> still don't see thizzle :(
<DanaG> Devours 100% of one Core 2 Duo core!
<gnomefreak> dupondje: stop it from loading
<DanaG> And I can't delete folders with u1sdtool... it doesn't work.
<dupondje> gnomefreak: how exactly ?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: System>Preferences>startup applications
<gnomefreak> dupondje: look for it and uncheak it
<DanaG> That's not enough -- I had to actually dpkg-divert ubuntuone-syncdaemon out of the way.
<gnomefreak> i have all ubuntu1 set not not load
<gnomefreak> dupondje: it works for me fine
<dupondje> lets see :)
<dupondje> cause its loading the directory for 2 minutes now
<dupondje> this is to crazy imo
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@development:~$ ps aux |grep ubuntuone
<gnomefreak> 1000      8743  0.0  0.2   1928   524 pts/3    S+   16:26   0:00 grep ubuntuone
<gnomefreak> ill be back testing firefox release
<DanaG> the delete-folders method on dbus doesn't actually work.
<DanaG> Nope, still blank desktop when I run "unity".
<DanaG> er, wait, lots of packages in need of updating.
<penguin42> DanaG: Are you running it in a vm ?
<dupondje> gnomefreak: no ubuntuone process running, but it still gets loaded when opening a directory :(
<DrHalan> again my question. is there some knid of alpha freeze right now?
<gnomefreak> dupondje: that is a bug in Nautilus
<gnomefreak> unless it was fixed
<dupondje> it takes damn 3 minutes to open a dir :(
<DanaG> Nope, native.  Will try after update.
<geser> DrHalan: according to the topic in #ubuntu-devel no, and no freeze announcement was send to the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list yet for alpha2
<DanaG> And I do not like the fact that it REQUIRES me to use compiz... what ever happened to the idea that unnecessary tie-ins are BAD DESIGN?
<DrHalan> DanaG: isn't it using mutter?
<DanaG> Yeah, that's what I mean.
<DrHalan> i also think a lot of its design needs compositing (like the expose for example)
<DanaG> I want to be able to use Compiz.
<DrHalan> yeah i feel for you. mutter is rather ugly at the moment
<DrHalan> don't liek the minimize effect at all
<DanaG> weird... in Lucid, my touchpad's middle button is being treated as a left button!
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> in Maverick.
<DrHalan> my mouse isn't able to scroll sidewards anymore :( (logitech g5)
<gnomefreak> nautilus is slow as hell
<DrHalan> not for me..
<DrHalan> but i am using elements
<dupondje> héhé gnomefreak, same issue ? :p
<gnomefreak> dupondje: not sure what your issue was but i have to re-test a bit later so i can mae sure if it is U1 or if it the downloads im doing
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back a bit later i have to cook dinner and eat
<dupondje> lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions => somebody knows what this means exactly ?
<dupondje> somebody that has vsftpd installed ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-20
<Lint> i've downloaded oneiric iso, but it doesn't fit on CD. I've put in on flash drive butit doesn't apperas bootable. what to do?
<Omega> Follow the USB drive instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Lint> you mean I cannot just put iso on usb drive? the tool described in the article doesn't work.
<CarlFK> Lint: no, cuz it the kernel will try to find the root file system on a CD drive
<IdleOne> I thought you could dd the iso now?
<IdleOne> maybe I am wrong
<IdleOne> haven't tried it myself
<charlie-tca> You are supposed be able to copy the iso to a usb drive now.
<IdleOne> just a plain copy/paste?
<IdleOne> and it should boot?
<IdleOne> think I'll give it a test
<Omega> I don't think a simple copy paste would work, you have to write the image to the drive
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, yes
<IdleOne> won't hurt to try...I'll report my failures
<charlie-tca> You have to burn to cd, but can copy to usb, I thought.
<charlie-tca> You no longer use usb creator, I got that much anyway
<Omega> I think you still have to 'burn' to usb though.
<Omega> You can copy it from the cd to the usb.
<Omega> At least, this is how I understand it.
<IdleOne> hehe, would be nice if this was documented somewhere
<IdleOne> I mean with actual working info
<charlie-tca> Here is the docs I know of -
<charlie-tca> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033495.html
<Omega> Yep, you need to write it to usb: http://blog.einval.com/2011/01/07#isohybrid_CDs
<Omega> Oh, maybe we were all saying the same thing, but misunderstanding eachother.
<CarlFK> # dd if=debian-testing-i386-netinst.iso of=/dev/sdX
<CarlFK> commands remove the need to understand :)
<charlie-tca> So you have to dd it, huh?
<charlie-tca> Still, I guess that is better than having to use USB-Creator
<CarlFK> maybe you can patch cdrecord to write to a usb stick :)
<charlie-tca> heh, anything is possible
<IdleOne> how long does a dd usually take?
<IdleOne> nm, 171.707 s
<IdleOne> My USB is /dev/sdd1 do I use sdd or sdd1 in dd if=oneirirc.iso of=/dev/sdd?
<udoprog> I'm looking for gnome-appearance-properties while running oneiric dev, apt-file claims that it resides in gnome-control-center (after purge and update), but when installing the package the command (/usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties) is nowhere to be found, any help?
<geser> the gnome control center got redone, I'm not sure if parts of it can be started seperately and don't know what happened to the appearance options
<Ian_Corne> gief back nvidia-current :(
<Roasted> With Ubuntu 11.10 coming with Gnome 3 by default, is that to suggest that Gnome Shell is officially supported by Ubuntu beginning with 11.10, despite Unity being the default interface?
<ikonia> Roasted: I didn't think it was going to be in the official repo
<ikonia> !gnome-shell
<ikonia> oops
<arand> Roasted: Supposedly, yes
<ikonia> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (oneiric), package size 816 kB, installed size 3976 kB
<ikonia> ah, it's in universe, not main
<Roasted> Is that to say that Gnome Shell on Ubuntu will be "as supported" as Fedora 15, which ships by default? Or am I being partially delusional here?
<ikonia> Roasted: it's in universe which isn't "official" software support, hang on I'll find the webpage with the definitions
<Roasted> I just really do not like Unity... yet I want to stick with Ubuntu, however I also want to use something that is well supported too.
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Roasted> thanks bro
<ikonia> basically you're depending on the motu guys for problem resolution
<Roasted> sigh
<Roasted> Ubuntu... why'd you have to do this.
<Roasted> and by the way, who are motu? Is that the universe repo manager team?
<ikonia> Roasted: "masters of the universe", but yes, the guys who build the software for that repo
<Roasted> So are motu guys not official debian/ubuntu/canonical employees?
<ikonia> correct, just guys who do some software packages as their contributions
<ikonia> some excellent guys
<Roasted> sure sounds like it.
<Roasted> I'm sure they'll do a good job with gnome shell. there's certainly enough demand for it. :P
<ikonia> or not.....
<ikonia> some packages are maintained well, others not, it really depends on the individual rather than demand
<Roasted> I would think demand could dictate the push for the repos though as well. If there's a world of people complaining for a certain software package, I would think at some point somebody would step up to manage it properly.
<Roasted> in a perfect world, at least.
<ikonia> that's not how it works at all
<ikonia> the motu's are "people" not obliged to do anything,
<Roasted> I just hate to ditch Ubuntu due to lack of Gnome Shell support. I love Ubuntu and have no issue installing a DE of my choice. I just don't want it to be treated like a POS because Ubuntu decided to go off in Unity land.
<ikonia> that's a decision canonical have made, you have to chose unsupported, or not use it
<ikonia> from 12.04 (I think that's the version) the gnome 2 desktop components *gnome fall back* will be dropped
<Roasted> well, I'll choose the latter if GS support is abandoned cold turkey.
<Roasted> meaning what?
<ikonia> no non-unity desktop components
<Roasted> meaning gnome shell will be, essentially, prohibited?
<ikonia> let me see if I can find the url
<ikonia> Roasted: not prohibieted, but the components will not be anything to do with the release
<ikonia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<Roasted> I'm not sure I'm entirely following. Is this a low-blow against Gnome Shell, or am I missing something?
<ikonia> not the link I was looking for, but the 12.04 release will not contain the classic gnome look for fall back
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> I'm not worried about Classic Gnome...
<charlie-tca> gnome3 will still be there
<ikonia> ahh, 11.10 will not include it either
<Roasted> I'm talking about Gnome Shell, based on Gnome 3.
<Roasted> 11.10's fallback is Unity 2D.
<ikonia> well, gnome shell is not part of the official repos at all
<Roasted> I understand that. I'm just trying to get a feel for how "out in the cold" Gnome Shell will be treated in regard to Ubuntu's recent adoption of Unity.
<ikonia> totally
<Roasted> Though, if LXDE can some out of no where and with a small team become an official release of the *buntu team, I would hardly think they'd ignore Gnome Shell all together.
<ikonia> it's up the motu members to manage and maintain gnome shell
<ikonia> they would as it's a direct opposition to canonicals direction
<Roasted> But how's that make sense when Unity is ran on top of Gnome?
<ikonia> because canonicals direction is unity - so gnome shell is in opposition to that, so I can't see it getting support
<Roasted> ikonia, I guess my point is this. If Lubuntu has support, along with Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Unity is based on Gnome 3, to see Ubuntu/Canonical flat out "ignore" Gnome Shell I would think would shoot themselves in the foot.
<ikonia> that's up to them
<Roasted> Right.
<ikonia> but xubuntu/kubuntu etc etc are different, not in oppositiion to official direction]
<Roasted> I'm just speaking from the standpoint of... I don't see why.
<ikonia> gnome shell has been activly dropped,
<Roasted> I don't see how Gnome Shell can be in anymore opposition of official direction as XFCE LXDE and KDE are.
<Roasted> They're different. They're all different.
<Roasted> It's just another DE in the crowd to choose from.
<Roasted> Treating a DE as a direct competitor would sound foolish.
<ikonia> that's up to them, lets see what happens
<Roasted> Especially considering the similar core.
<Roasted> Yeah.
<Roasted> I don't know. It's making Mint and Fedora look 100% more attractive. I hope they don't make a bad move here.
<Roasted> ikonia, can I ask you a question based on your personal opinion?
<ikonia> sure
<Roasted> ikonia, which DE to you tend to use most?
<Roasted> or prefer, etc.
<ikonia> gnome mostly, ocassionally xfce, I dabble with fluxbox and lxde on occasion for my own interest
<ikonia> so it varies a bit
<Roasted> I see. I tinker with many as well, but I try to stick to one for extended periods of time to learn more about it.
<ikonia> gnome is the most straight foward and out of the box easy to use, so I have no reason to change
<Roasted> ikonia, if you're a gnome guy, which are you going to use in the future?
<ikonia> I'm trying to adapt to gnome shell at the moment, it's a big jump
<Roasted> I agree.
<Roasted> so you'll likely use GS over Unity?
<ikonia> totally
<Roasted> You sure do a good job of holding back biasness during conversation.
<Roasted> I would have taken you for a huge Unity fan considering how black/white you were in regard to Gnome Shell's support when I was asking about it.
<ikonia> there are 2 different positions, the realistic one and the personal opinion one
<Roasted> Yeah. I agree there.
<Roasted> I don't like to think negatively about something until I use it extensively.
<Roasted> My opinion about Apple, for example, was idle until I owned one, etc.
<Roasted> But the more I use Unity the more I dislike it. However I want to stay with Ubuntu, so it's a little frustrating having two things I enjoy yet they not be in the same boat.
<ikonia> I don't think it will be realisic to use ubuntu in a production type environment if you want to use gnome-shell, that's my personal stance
<Roasted> I agree. I'm pushing Ubuntu/XFCE at the moment to use in a production in our environment. But even for personal use, if I'm going to use something and rely on it I try to stick to a more supported avenue.
<Roasted> er, wait..
<Roasted> You're referring that if I were to deploy GS as the primary need, then you wouldn't use Ubuntu?
<Roasted> I thought you were saying you wouldn't use GS in production.
<ikonia> Roasted: no, if I want to use a current gnome 3 desktop with gnome shell and get support/package maintenance, I won't be using ubuntu
<Roasted> Yeah. Our production environment is a school, so I'm not sure about Gnome Shell in a school. It might be a little distracting for students.
<Roasted> So I don't know if I'd even deploy GS, regardless of the OS/support.
<Roasted> ikonia, given that ultimatum with wnating GS in a production environment, which avenue would you take? Fedora?
<ikonia> possibly, but a 6 month rolling cycle and 12 month (or is it 18) doesn't appeal to me
<Roasted> well, I'm running Fedora on my laptop here, and it sure is nice. But I try to stick to .deb if at all possible.
<Roasted> anyway, thanks for your time and insight ikonia
<ikonia> welcome
<tatan> hello?
<tatan> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<tatan> resulta que paso algo muy curioso con la interfaz de gnome , en el momento que me dispuse a instalar cairo-dock los iconos de network-manager y wicd  se bajan del paner generico  , ahora cuendo mato el proceso de cairo-dock los iconos desaparecen O.O ¿que puede ser?
<BluesKaj> !es | tatan
<ubottu> tatan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tatan> thanks , I switch to the correct channel
<tatan> sorry , i noob in the irssi interface XD  i  begin to get familiar with the program
<tatan> joined #ubuntu+1
<tatan> ok gracias
<dupondje> Evening :)
<dupondje> I'm missing icons of Terminal for example. Any idea whats wrong ?
<Ian_Corne> dupondje: yes
<Ian_Corne> you need to installk gnome-icon-theme-full
<Ian_Corne> s/allk/all/
<dupondje> now this looks better !
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> Should be a recommend/depend but ok :-)
<IdleOne> trying to do  dd if=oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc   my question is blkid shows my usb device as sdc1 so do I use sdc1 or sdc?
<charlie-tca> I have never used dd
<IdleOne> trying /dev/sdc and will see what happens
<CarlFK> sdc
<CarlFK> you need to get the boot sector
<IdleOne> CarlFK: so if I understand the output of blkid /dev/sdc1 represents the existing partion on /sdc
<CarlFK> or whatever the booty stuff is on a usb stick given it doesn't really have sectors
<CarlFK> /dev/sdc1 represents the existing partion on /sdc - that sounds right.  what's bikid?
<IdleOne> try it, sudo blkid
<IdleOne> L not i
<CarlFK>        blkid - command-line utility to locate/print block device attributes - neat
<TheBuntu> Oneiric alpha 1.... kubuntu version is the best alpha i have used.... so far i swear im useing a stable distro....even think there is maybe 15 to 20% preformence increase over 11.04
<charlie-tca> That's because most of the changes that will happen in Oneiric are not in Kubuntu Alpha1 yet
 * BluesKaj shudders
<genii-around> Well, at least kernel 3.0.1 seems to be chugging along alright
<BluesKaj> genii-around, desktop effects with nvidia still disabled , on 3.0.1 ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: The nvidia dkms rebuilt without prob
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I reverted to natty when 3.0.0 kernel upgrade decided to break and uninstall the new nvidia driver , after booting in a few days ago
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<coz_> hey
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<BUGabundo> quiet, isn't it ?
<Ian_Corne> Not many updates :(
<Ian_Corne> and stuff is still broken
<BUGabundo> Current status: 55 updates [+47], 34091 new [+53].
<Ian_Corne> aha updates
<Ian_Corne> finaly an empathy fix?
<dupondje> whats broken ?
<dupondje> everything seems to work quite fine here :D
<dupondje> And I think even better accu time then Natty :)
<BUGabundo> dupondje: what's NOT broken
<dupondje> heh
<dupondje> i'm quite lucky then
<dupondje> cause everything just works here ?
<dupondje> except Azerty on the login screen :p
<Ian_Corne> dupondje: I'm being thrown back to unity 2D, launcher doesn't hide, apps maximize under the launcher,
<dupondje> ah
<dupondje> but i'm on Gnome3
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> no composite
<BUGabundo> no 3D
<BUGabundo> no accelaration
<BUGabundo> NM is broken
<BUGabundo> (need to file that)
<dupondje> NetworkManager works fine here
<BUGabundo> applets are very reduces
<BUGabundo> dupondje: try to start pidgin
<BUGabundo> or turn off NM and back on again
<BUGabundo> nothing will work
<Ian_Corne> pidgin works now BUGabundo
<Ian_Corne> it had an update
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> will test on next boot
<BUGabundo> didn't this morning
<dupondje> pidgin works here fine
<dupondje> and NetworkManager, well didn't found a thing that didn't work :P
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> wifi will not work with NM off
<dupondje> mm
<dupondje> was that the case otherwise ? :)
<dupondje> cause password and such are saved in NM no ?
<Ian_Corne> I think they are saved in the gnome-keyring
<arand> Hmm, dpkg thinks I'm out of space when installing the new kernel, when In fact I've got ~50% free and I can write more to disk fine...
<arand>  unable to install new version of `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0-1-generic/include/config/fb/aty/gx.h': No space left on device
<maco> apt-get autoclean?
<maco> is / separate from /home, maybe?
<arand> Already done a clean, and as I mentioned, I actually ain't running out of space, dpkg or the kernel configuration seems to think so though...
<arand> Nope, / and /home a two subvolumes on btrfs with a combined ~4G free
<maco> only other thing i can think of is a very large file descriptor
<maco> i remember deleting a 50GB ~/.xsession-errors that wasnt actually freed til i logged out
<arand> And since i was able to just dd a 2G file in /tmp I think it somehow lies in the configuration process' interpretation of the space..
<arand> I have rebooted in between
<arand> Hmm, it seems the configuration of the linux package got stuck at a point where it was convinced I had to little space, and to unconvince it I had to install the older linux package and pull the upgrade again.. seems to be rolling now..
<arand> Nope, too early, still this linux-headers-3.0-1-generic_3.0-1.2 that contrary to all other packages thinks that I', out of space..
<Jake123> So, does anyone know if you can still download the classic desktop in 11.10, or is it gone for good?
<micahg> Jake123: most of the apps have been upgraded, it's also deprecated upstream in favor of gnome-shell
<Jake123> micahg: so... they're forcing Unity on everyone then?
<micahg> Jake123: "upstream" as in GNOME
<BUGabundo> Jake123: I'm using classic
<Jake123> bugABUNDO: sO YOU CAN STILL INSTALL IT, IT JUST DOESN'T COME DEFAULT?
<Jake123> sorry caps =[
<arand> Jake123: Unity or any other DE you choose to install, I assume classic will be deprecated yes.
<BUGabundo> Jake123: I just chose it at login
<Jake123> deprecated... as in made obsolete? Cause that's the only way I've heard that word used.
<arand> Are you people able to upgrade to the latest kernel btw, mine have gotten the false Idea that I'm out of space when I'm not.
<arand> Jake123: The plan has been for classic to be dropped in oo, yes, what actually end up happening I don't know, but I haven't heard of any changes to that plan.
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-21
<CarlFK> where should I report that my thinkpad's sound doesn't work?  (not sure it has ever just worked.)  google hits suggest some people might have gotten it to work with patches that have been accepted but still don't work I dont' get it either.
<charlie-tca> CarlFK: report it on launchpad using      ubuntu-bug linux
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> other than "I don't hear anything" what is a good way to show a sound problem?
<CarlFK> like I was thinking the lack of /dev/dsp, but looks like that is used anymore
<CarlFK> this looks good: $ aplay -l; **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<BUGabundo> yeah aplay is good
<charlie-tca> you can even try aplay SOUND_FILE in terminal to see if plays anything
<CarlFK> good.  filed.  on to something else :)
<charlie-tca> I replace SOUND_FILE with .wav files, normally
<CarlFK> you cant see sound :)
<charlie-tca> no, but you can hear it. aplay will play sound bites.
<CarlFK> I am liking the empty list of devices
<charlie-tca> that works too
<iceroot> what is the common way for a feature request for 11.10 if i want a newer version that in the repos (atm)? create a normal bug against 11.10 and the package?
<micahg> iceroot: yes, and tag it upgrade-software-version
<iceroot> micahg: thank you, i have add the tag
<udoprog> So if appearance properties cannot be found in gnome-control-center, where is it?
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> i want to upgrade to ubuntu oneiric
<Goliath> what should i do?
<zniavre> Goliath, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<arand> And bear in mind that it will break your system, pretty much.
<zniavre> :o)
<elros> Goliath: you must gather the following ingredients: a CD-RW, snake's blood, dragon's fang and the beard of a wild goat
<elros> then you burn ubuntu image and toss the other junk away
<Goliath> zniavre: will it break my system?
<Goliath> i am mostly using arch which is blooding edge
<Goliath> and i enable the unstable distro
<Goliath> without problems
<Goliath> why would ubuntu break?
<elros> if we say that everything will be fine, and everything goes fine, that's great
<elros> if we say that everything will be fine, and somethings breaks badly, that's awful and it's our fault
<elros> but, if we say that it will break your system, you're tuned to the right channel and expect problems
<elros> it's better to pessimistic and paranoid
<elros> btw it works fine on my computer
<Goliath> elros: i knew that already
<Goliath> those repositories are called unstable anyway
<Goliath> can i use this command? sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Goliath> or should i use this? update-manager -d
<Goliath> or update-manager si a frontend to this command?
<hggdh> anyone sees, on the syslog, messages stating 'tty1 main process ended, respawning'?
<genii-around> Mostly I have other odd errors like complaints about /run/udev not existing, and unable to load ramzswap etc
<RRRRube> I have errors about Plymouth, something about mountall. Doesn't seem to affect anything tho. I have found Oneiric to be surprisingly stable, if a bit ugly ;)
<TheBuntu> if ubuntu is the base of kubuntu... then how can kubuntu Oneiric alpha 1.. not have much of Oneiric alpha 1 in it right now
<BluesKaj> TheBuntu, what makes you come to that conclusion?
<IdleOne> TheBuntu: <charlie-tca> That's because most of the changes that will happen in Oneiric are not in Kubuntu Alpha1 yet
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu uses KDE, not unity or Gnome. Why would it have all the KDE changes just because Ubuntu has the gnome changes?
<TheBuntu> IdleOne: but all the base packages are right
<IdleOne> TheBuntu: I just run the OS I have no idea how it does the magic
<TheBuntu> k
<charlie-tca> so, which version of KDE do you have in it?
<Pici> TheBuntu: I think what charlie-tca is saying is that while there are a lot of gnome changes in Alpha 1, there aren't that many KDE changes in it yet.
<charlie-tca> That's it
<WXZ> does natty narwhal still use nautilus, and what version?
<TheBuntu> Pici: i understand that... because kubuntu 11.04 has kde 4.6.4 and that what 11.10 is useing.... but i was more less refering to the core
<IdleOne> WXZ: natty is supported in #ubuntu also try apt-cache policy nautilus in a terminal for the version
<Pici> TheBuntu: The core is the same.  Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repositories, so any package version for each will be the same.
<WXZ> IdleOne: I don't have natty installed
<IdleOne> !info nautilus natty
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.2.1-0ubuntu13 (natty), package size 1135 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<IdleOne> there you go.
<WXZ> thanks
<TheBuntu> Pici: thats what i thought.....
<TheBuntu> right now gnome 3 is better on 11.04 thru ppa then in 11.10
<Pici> WXZ: You can use http://packages.ubuntu.com in the future, or rmadison from the devscripts package.
<WXZ> oh, thanks pici
<IdleOne> or /msg ubottu !info package release
<IdleOne> like I did up there
<bazhang> no need for the ! with the bot pm
<kubu2> TheBuntu: gnome3 in 11.10 is a newer version than in ppa
<IdleOne> bazhang: but it's much prettier
<bazhang> heh
<kubu2> bazhang: force them by not responding to !
<coz_>  ok ,, need to break here,, be back later
<BUGabundo> evening
<guntbert> same to you, BUGabundo
<mwhudson> is there anything particularly terrifying about the oneiric kernel currently?
<Ian__> yes
<mwhudson> Ian_Corne: boo
<mwhudson> Ian_Corne: any details?
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> maybe I'm out of touch
<Ian_Corne> but nvidia could act up
<Ian_Corne> if you're just updating the kernel
<mwhudson> ah no nvidia here
<Ian_Corne> fglxr?
<Ian_Corne> well, i've only tested nvidia systems, so I actually don't know more :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-22
<mwhudson> i have a x220, it's some intel gpu
<mwhudson> arrandale?
<mwhudson> the codenames confuse me :(
<Ian_Corne> I doubt you'll have many issues with it
<Ian_Corne> you're just upgrading the kernel on a natty system or?
<mwhudson> ah no, it's sandy bridge
<mwhudson> yeah, external monitor support is ... flaky
<mwhudson> Ian_Corne: yeah, just looking to try out a newer kernel
<mwhudson> but don't want to run into e.g. filesystem eating bugs
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> Don't think I've ever had such bugs, altho they can happen ofc, but I'm a good boy and stay with ext*
<Ian_Corne> :D
<mwhudson> Ian_Corne: yeah, me too
<mwhudson> so... how do i find the oneiric kernel?
<mwhudson> given that i used to be on the launchpad team i should really be able to figure this out for myself :)
<Ian_Corne> kernel ppa
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=
<Ian_Corne> it doesn't seem to be uptodate tho
<Ian_Corne> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Daekdroom> I have the impression the 2nd is not an actually ppa.
<Ian_Corne> no, i don't think so either, but the actuall ppa doesn't have the newest kernels..
<pooltable> hi
<Chilaquiles> I installed Ubuntu, Windows and Debian on 2 diferent disks but I can just boot either Windows 7 and Debian or Ubuntu and Windows7 but not all three. I have been messing around with grub but nothing works sombody that can help me_
<oconnore> hi, why is gnome-desktop-environment broken?
<oconnore> there is a conflict between seahorse and gnome-keyring... and it would be sweet if it were easy to fix...
<litropy> lightdm displays nothing but a blank black screen upon loadup. Any ideas?
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<coz_>  guys I have to break here,,, be back later
<lucidfox> Typing in Oneiric in Empathy is very slow
<lucidfox> any idea why?
<lucidfox> eek
<lucidfox> empathy-chat consumes 100% CPU
<charlie-tca> That would slow it down, right?
<lucidfox> it happens whenever I open a new chat window
<lucidfox> and do nothing else
<charlie-tca> So, you have to type hello, at least, to make it work right?
<lucidfox> uhm
<lucidfox> it's *always* at 100% CPU
<lucidfox> and I can't type
<lucidfox> it just hangs
<charlie-tca> weechat! it works
<charlie-tca> or even xchat
<Ian_Corne> pidgin works too
<lucidfox> Uhm.
<lucidfox> Installing another software will *not* fix the bug in Empathy.
<Ian_Corne> i know
<lucidfox> And it just so happens that I quite like Empathy
<Ian_Corne> just giving you temporary alternatves
<Ian_Corne> I like empathy too
<Ian_Corne> but it's a known issue
<Ian_Corne> maybe I should have said that to begin with :)
<lucidfox> oh
<lucidfox> any ETA on a fix?
<lucidfox> I've temporarily downgraded it to the GTK2 version from natty
<lucidfox> that one works
<Ian_Corne> I don't know, not even sure there's a bug reported
<Ian_Corne> hmm did I report one... lets see
<Ian_Corne> doesn't seem like it
<Ian_Corne> lucidfox: can you report, i'll confirm
<lucidfox> done: bug #800788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800788 in empathy (Ubuntu) "[oneiric] empathy-chat eats 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800788
<Ian_Corne> you should report with ubuntu-bug next time, but ok :)
<Ian_Corne> It gives alot more information the devs might need
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/800800
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 800800 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher doesn't allow nautilus new nautilus window when file transfer is only left" [Undecided,New]
<junglejim> Hi - Does any know if this line in /var/log/messages means that X crashed? Pid: 32462, comm: Xorg Tainted: G         C  2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu FJNB19C/LIFEBOOK S7020
<Bookman> I am trying 11.10 in virtualbox and it installed and started up fine.  I get the icon bar on the left side, and a bar on the top and the rest of the screen is blue.  My problem is that when I hit the applications icon, a text box comes up and then disappears.  I cannot type anything into it at all.  I can open the Home folder and also switch desktops.  I just cannot execute any command as I cannot find the icons or find it via that text box.  Ideas?
<Bookman> Ok, I found out how.
<litropy> lightdm displays nothing but a black screen upon load. I'm prepared to post logs.
<litropy> I'm using another computer for IRC.
<trism> litropy: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log may have useful information, as well as the other logs in that directory
<litropy> http://pastebin.com/5b4RTWvP
<litropy> trism, ^^
<trism> litropy: is lightdm-greeter-example-gtk installed?
<litropy> So, it seems lightdm either doesn't come with a theme, or it's looking in the wrong place.
<trism> litropy: it should install lightdm-greeter-example-gtk by default
<trism> litropy: oh, it only recommends it, that may be the issue
<litropy> trism, no it's not, and I'm installing it now.
<litropy> rebooting ...
<trism> litropy: shouldn't need a reboot, just sudo service lightdm restart
<litropy> trism, Aaaand it works. Sweet, thanks.
<trism> litropy: excellent, you're welcome
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-23
<IdleOne> What controls USB mounting and how do I restart the service. it seems to be stuck with a pending process
<Jon4248> question, anyone else missing a battery icon in Oneiric Ocelot?
<Jon4248> ?
<litropy> what program or library would I use to output the color values of pixels at specified coordinates?
<litropy> of an image, that is.
<phoenix_firebrd> i am testing kubuntu 11.10 alpha 1
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to install the nvidia propreatory driver. i am getting an error
<phoenix_firebrd> "SystemError: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<phoenix_firebrd> initially i installed the experimental 3d driver for nvidia then, i unistalled it and tried to install the nvidia propreatory driver, but the installed hung up, now when i try to reinstall i am getting this error message
<phoenix_firebrd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<phoenix_firebrd>  kdelibs5-plugins : Depends: libkdewebkit5 (= 4:4.6.3-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<phoenix_firebrd> ecommends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.6) but it is not going to be installed
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> some of you using gnome3 without unity can tell me if the slider aera of the volume is alined with the volume-applet-button please ?
<zniavre> aligned *
<om26er_> i dont have the sound in oneiric anyone having the same issue?
<Ian_Corne> the updates to unity2D are comming slow..
<xiljin> successfully upgraded a box to oneiric last week (via do-release-upgrade), tried to upgrade a different box today and it bombs just before installing packages with a 'no such file or directory' error .. any ideas or alternative ways to upgrade?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-24
<securityxxxpert> Hey guys
<securityxxxpert> How's Gnome 3 holding out on 11.10?
<IdleOne> it doesn't for me
<IdleOne> Unity seems to be working fine though
<securityxxxpert> IdleOne:  What do you think of Unity?
<IdleOne> taking me time to get used to it but I am starting to like it more
<IdleOne> matter of being open to doing things a little differently
<Somelauw> is unity suitable for mouseless working?
<securityxxxpert> IdleOne:  Yeah I haven't been able to try it yet, I want to try it in virtual box
<IdleOne> Somelauw: if you mean using keyboard shortcuts, yes.
<Somelauw> i mean completely controlled by keyboard shortcuts
<IdleOne> pretty much I believe you can
<IdleOne> Don't know why you would want to
<cgroza> hello, how do I update to Oneiric via update manaer or apt?
<cgroza> I am running Natty
<cgroza> anyone?
<yofel> cgroza: run 'gksu update-manager -d'
<charlie-tca> cgroza: normally starting with the release notes at
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<cgroza> yofel: thanks.
<yofel> do read the release notes though like charlie-tca said
<cgroza> ok, thanks yor the tip
<xiljin> cgroza: are you upgrading now?
<Ian_Corne> nvidia is back! :d
<Ian_Corne> and i'm back to unity
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> I'm getting segfaults when it tries to process nspluginwrapper :(
<BluesKaj> howdy , how's the new 3.0-1 kernel behaving with the nvidia graphics drivers ?
<Ian_Corne> good
<Ian_Corne> it works on my laptop
<Ian_Corne> and  normal unity runs again :)
<BluesKaj> \desktop effects ok ?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<BluesKaj> <<kde
<Ian_Corne> I'm on unity tho
<Ian_Corne> i know :)
<Ian_Corne> don't have kde installed
<Ian_Corne> yofel: probably know
<Ian_Corne> +s
<yofel> on my Quadro NVS 3100M fine
<BluesKaj> yeah Ian_Corne , thanks for the info..it's a good sign :)
<BluesKaj> ok yofel ...good
<BluesKaj> 8400gs here ...not a fancy one but good for my needs
 * BluesKaj is tempted to try again ...my other linuxbox with 7600gt  seems fine so far
<BluesKaj> on "O"
<BUGabundo> allow me some offtopic manober here , why can't I get NSF to properly map my user?
<BluesKaj> NFS ?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ^
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, did rerun , mount --bind /home/users /export/users   ?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<BUGabundo> /home/users ?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, /home/yourusername
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> but wait... won't that "move" my home to my nfs share?
<BUGabundo> or am I reading that wrong BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> yes it will
<BluesKaj> substute whatever share path
<BUGabundo> I just want to access my NAS shares, with RW for my user
<BUGabundo> and I can't find a way to remap it properly
<BluesKaj> I'm talking from the client side
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> lets start over
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I have a good tutorial , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<BUGabundo> /volume1/video	*(rw,async,no_wdelay,root_squash,insecure_locks,anonuid=1024,anongid=100)
<BUGabundo> this is the exports on the nas
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I've read that 200 times
<BUGabundo> :(
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BUGabundo> I'm just dumb I guess
<BUGabundo> this is my fstab
<BUGabundo> nas:/volume1/video	/mnt/NAS/video		nfs rw,users,auto	0 0
<BUGabundo> mount
<BluesKaj> oh nas , didn't realize , that's a little different I think
<BUGabundo> nas:/volume1/video on /mnt/NAS/video type nfs (rw,users,addr=192.168.10.7)
<BUGabundo> drwxr-xr-x 8      1026     65536 4.0K 2011-06-23 01:06 video/
<BUGabundo> and the mount point
<BUGabundo> see the numeric is diff
<BUGabundo> so my user can't RW it
<BUGabundo> I need to remap NFS UIDs/GUIDs
<BluesKaj> check the fstabs ?
<BUGabundo> (06/24/2011 04:43:24 PM) freenode: nas:/volume1/video	/mnt/NAS/video		nfs rw,users,auto	0 0
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, so you don't autmount , you just run mnt ?
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> its on boot
<BUGabundo> maybe I need to take a better look at portmapper
<BluesKaj> much more exacting than my setup..I just automount my /home/user file on the other linuxbox , so I can access files and media in the den if we have conflict over media
<BUGabundo> I guess ill give up
<BUGabundo> and go CIFS :(
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, for example :192.168.1.65:/   /mnt   nfs4    auto  0  0
<BluesKaj> that's the client fstab
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> that's what I have
<BUGabundo> now ls -ln your /mnt
<BUGabundo> what are the UIDs?
<BluesKaj>  /home/kaj    /export/users   none    bind  0  0 ..server
<BUGabundo> do they match the ones on the server?
<BluesKaj> not really the server just mounts the share
<BUGabundo> RW?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BUGabundo> whats your exports ?
<BluesKaj> export/users/home/kaj is the actuall server n mount path on my setup
<BluesKaj> err server mount path
<BluesKaj> I ssh'd into the denlinuxbox to set the client up there...lazy :)
<BUGabundo> I want the server there, not client :S
<BluesKaj> export/users/home/kaj is the server mount path
<BUGabundo> ah
<dsathe> http://dsathe.blogspot.com/2011/06/auto-background-changer-for-gnome-3-gui.html
<BluesKaj> kde-window-manager, plasma-widgets-workspace, libtaskmanager4abi1, plasma-dataengines-workspace, plasma-desktop, kdm, libplasmagenericshell4 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:
<BluesKaj> not good :(
<BluesKaj> and the kernel didn't upgrade 2.6.38-8-generic
<BluesKaj> is the above a known issue ?
<BUGabundo> sorry, no backlog
<BUGabundo> crashed
<BUGabundo> what is it BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> kde-window-manager, plasma-widgets-workspace, libtaskmanager4abi1, plasma-dataengines-workspace, plasma-desktop, kdm, libplasmagenericshell4 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:
<BUGabundo> kde stuff
<BUGabundo> :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, so ?
<BluesKaj> yofel, ?
<BluesKaj> the kernel should have upgraded , or is there a regression ?
<yofel> what dependency errors? I don't have any.
<yofel> ah wait, were you using 4.6.4 in natty?
<BluesKaj> no.4.6..2
<BluesKaj> for some reason
<yofel> hm, shouldn't break then...
<yofel> got the full error?
<BluesKaj> I had to reinstall natty the other day
<BluesKaj> hang on
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://pastebin.com/FJqp1qfg
<yofel> what does -f try to do?
<BluesKaj> it just , gives the broken packages error http://pastebin.com/M0vmuMmT
<yofel> well, problem found
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libpowerdevilcore.so.0.1.0', which is also in package libpowerdevilcore0 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5.1
<yofel> sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends libpowerdevilcore0
<yofel> after that try install -f again
 * yofel goes fixing
<BluesKaj> ok thanks yofel , looks promising so far
<yofel> ah, already fixed in bzr, just not uploaded
<yofel> lp 791560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791560 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdebase-workspace-bin 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5.2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libpowerdevilcore.so.0.1.0', which is also in package libpowerdevilcore0 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu5.2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791560
<BUGabundo> so we dropped Synaptic
<BUGabundo> sadface
<BluesKaj> ok the dependencies are solved now , but it seems the desktop effects are still enabled but not in effect..suppose I should have expected that
<yofel> they do work for me
<BluesKaj> yofel, which kde are you on?
<yofel> 4.6.3
<BluesKaj> same
<yofel> that's all we have in oneiric
<yofel> try to enable the effects and then check .xsession-errors if kwin has any complaints
<BluesKaj> ok, thought it might be up to 4.6.4
<BluesKaj> they show enabled , but I get a dialog saying that kwin turned off several effects like cube animation when I re-enabled
<BluesKaj> abd of course additional drivers still has the message that nvidia-current is the recommended driver but not currently in use , but "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" says it is installed
<yofel> does xorg.log say it's being used?
<BluesKaj> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread (Parent is Solid::Backends::UDisks::UDisksDevice(0x24ae7d0), parent's thread is QThread(0x20709d0), current thread is ThreadWeaver::Thread(0x254bc50)
<BluesKaj> xsession
<yofel> hm, no, that's solid
<yofel> open kdebugdialog and check if kwin debugging output is on
<BluesKaj> yofel, where to look ?
<yofel> the debugging output should go to .xsession-errors
<yofel> a lot is off by default
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> kwin(1621): OpenGL Software Rasterizer detected. Falling back to XRender
<BluesKaj> is one
<yofel> direct rendering doesn't work
<BluesKaj> kwin(1621): Failed to initialize compositing, compositing disabled
<yofel> and Xorg.0.log really doesn't have an error?
<BluesKaj> was just looking there, hang on
<BluesKaj> a hint as to what I'm looking for ..I don't see the driver loading ..
<BluesKaj> nvidia xserver settings says the current driver is 275.09.07
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , success ..reinstalled nvidia-current at the tty as suggeste in Xorg.0.log ..all seems well now , thanks again :)
<yofel> :)
<coz_> hey all
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: hi http://twitter.com/BUGabundo/status/84370480420749312
<Ian_Corne> hi
<Ian_Corne> random twitter post? :p
<BUGabundo> :)
<BluesKaj> twitter...bah humbug!
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: monday i should be getting my SGSII
<Ian_Corne> :D
<BUGabundo> YA
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: my client doesn't make StatusNet links :(
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, was just funnin' ... StatusNet links ...have a fuzzy idea what that might be but......
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> identi.ca ?
<BluesKaj> visited there once ... a buddy suggested identi but facebook is enuff for me :)
<BUGabundo> add me then
<BluesKaj> it's mostly family
<BUGabundo> and what are WE ??
<BluesKaj> acquaintences :)
<BUGabundo> bah
<BluesKaj> show me yours , I'll show you mine ...maybe
<BluesKaj> ok, news is on BBL
<Ian_Corne> haha
<BUGabundo> fb.com/BUGabundo ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-25
<Daekdroom> How interesting. Updating to oneiric from natty is currently not possible.
<Daekdroom> Maybe it's the PPAs.
<BUGabundo> well, don't think its ready yet
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, it fails to calculate the changes.
<BUGabundo> comment every ppa
<BUGabundo> nite
<magn3ts> couldn't figure out why Unity looked so funny... then I found out it was probably unity2d.
<magn3ts> Why is unity/unity2d in different code bases?
<magn3ts> Rather than just rendering differently:/
<magn3ts> god these gnome3 apps are awful. I don't know how much longer I can put up with gnome. Where would be a worse place to put a glare gradient than on the background selection screen >_<
<magn3ts> and wouldn't you guess, but even the freaking bg selection window has LOST FEATURES.
<lucidfox> Any idea why GTK3 applications ignore the icon theme setting in dconf-editor?
<guest_> hey, I updated today and rebooted, after it came back up and I logged in, all my files in the ecrypted home dir are now named ECRYPT_blah (or similar) any ideas?
<trijntje_oneiric> Hi all, why does oneiric have this ugly grey theme? Am I the only one with that problem?
<trijntje_oneiric> http://imagebin.org/159883
<arand> That's just that there is no gnome3 theme installed, iirc, you can install one manually to get around that
<BluesKaj> hmm , all seems well on kde and nvidia , so far :)
<gnomefreak> why is it fglrx is removed in 11.11 or wants to be removed also anything with it like fglrx-amdcccle? is it being replaced with something or is it just not updated?
<gnomefreak> also what is the main libqt package for libqt4?
<gnomefreak> maybe libqtcore4 :)
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: re fglrx: if you have fglrx 2:8.861-0ubuntu1 and mesa 7.10.3-0ubuntu4, all should be well
<gnomefreak> ok atm im on 11.04 and and it seems remove libqt* it wants to remove fglrx
<gnomefreak> well it seems that as of 1 hour ago upgrading it still wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and flgrx and the like
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: on 11.04?
<gnomefreak> fglrx even
<gnomefreak> atm yes
<gnomefreak> i have a broken 11.11
<gnomefreak> due to the above reasons
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: maybe your mirror is out of date, the updated mesa was uploaded 28 hours ago, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.10.3-0ubuntu4
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: and you probably mean 11.10, the release will be in october.
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: thanks. still kind of odd that removing libqtcore4 removed fglrx
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: yes sorry, my mind is somewhere else
<gnomefreak> i guess i will see if ubuntu-desktop will be removed, that i dont like
<htorque> what magic has to be done to make virtualbox 4.0.8 run unity? 3d is enabled in the vm settings, guest additions 4.0.8 installed, yet there's no unity
<bcbc2> how much disk space does it require to build an oneiric kernel?
<bcbc2> I'm at 6.5G and counting. I am going to cancel and resize my partition and try again, but knowing what to expect would be nice
<penguin42> oh I wouldnt' have guessed that big
<bcbc2> I didn't either... (I already resized once).
<bcbc2> 3.9G src/ubuntu-oneiric/drivers
<bcbc2> that's 4 G just for the compiled drivers
<penguin42> probably a whole bunch of different builds as well
<bcbc2> that's possible. I've never had to do this before. oh well, I'll add another 10G and go from there. Thanks.
<MK``> May be better to ask here: How is the progress on fixing the power regression?
<kubu2> any idea why "failed to load session "gnome" ?
<kubu2> or "ubuntu" and then no option but logout
<bcbc2> 7.3G - that's what it took
<penguin42> heck that is a lot
<bcbc2> more than I expected - for a kernel that's smaller than the regular one
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-26
<twager> No Evolution in oneiric?
<Ampelbein> twager: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/evolution - it is still there.
<chasu_> hi, I'm using 11.10 for a while now, yesterday I did an update using update-manager, after that I am having problems with ecryptfs, my homedir gets decrypted, however, filename decryption does not seem to work. Doing an ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek, I get: Error: Your kernel does not support filename encryption (without fnek option only one key is added to the keychain), any hints what to do?
<twager> Last upgrade deleted Evolution..Is this the end of Evolution in Ubuntu ?
<Ampelbein> twager: no, why do you think that?
<Ampelbein> twager: there currently are some dependency problems (as is expected in a development release). You could have prevented the deletion if you chose a safe upgrade path. for example with 'sudo aptitude safe-upgrade' or 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<coz_> hey all
<penguin42> hey
<charlie-tca> hey hey
<yofel> hey^3
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<coz_> hey guys :)   how are things shaping up in oneiric?
<BluesKaj> not to bad for us kde users , I had a few dependency issues with nvidia graphics and ffmpeg , but they were solvable after checking the logs
<BluesKaj> too
<BluesKaj> and some help from yofel and the knowledgable ppl here :)'
 * penguin42 has it running in a VM - and it's mostly OK, a few odd things though - many missing icons and things
<coz_> BluesKaj,   is gnome3 default now?
<coz_> nevermind
<coz_> dah
<coz_> BluesKaj,  i did see the " for us kde users'  :)
<BluesKaj> penguin42, gnome 3 , default ?
<BluesKaj> np coz_
<coz_> :)
<yofel> well, we're actually making progess on kde 4.7rc1 now, so shouldn't be too far away (expect it this week).
<yofel> I'm not sure if we'll get it into the archive immediately though since it needs some upload permissiong rework
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu seems to be working quite well, even in use daily
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well, the classic session still has all the workspace stuff
<BluesKaj> actually I'm curious about gnome 3 myself
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Sorry that's an ubuntu-2d session
<penguin42> only has oneiric in a vm at the moment, and it looks like even the 2d one is using a bit of GL here and there
<penguin42> actually, what the heck - I'll update this <--- machine to oneiric
<coz_> I am curious about gnome3,,, I have it on the other machine using fedora15,, quite nice and in fallback mode compiz runs extremely well considering nouveau driver
<chasu_> may I start a second attempt to get some help regarding ecryptfs (homedir) using xubuntu? After the last update filename encryption is not working anymore, only ECRYPTFS FNEK ENCRYPTED files visible, the contents however are decrypted correctly. Any hints?
 * penguin42 tries to figure out where his disk space went
<penguin42> is confused - du -ms * from / is only getting me about 13GB, yet df -h / shows 17G used
<BluesKaj> wow penguin42 , my / show 3.9G used out of 14G , or 31%
<penguin42> good, computer-janitor got me ~2GB back  - not quite sure where the rest is
<BluesKaj> penguin42, how large is / ?
<penguin42> 20G
 * BluesKaj wonders what else could be on /
<penguin42> oh my /home is there as well (~2GB) and I've got a few other things there - but I'm still a few GB out
<BluesKaj> ok, thought /home was a separate partition
<penguin42> nah not on this one
 * penguin42 should really do a reinstall - it's been upgraded through 4 years
<BluesKaj> yeah, penguin42 , put a / and /home on it..saves a lot of trouble
<gnomefreak> is ubuntu-desktop still looking to be removed during upgrade? as of a couple of days ago (maybe thursday) it was going to be removed on a basic install -> upgrade. on this system i cant upgrade yet, seems i have to fix a few things first?
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> do-release-upgrade -d has failed for me in apt_btrfs.create_btrfs_root_snapshot - which is odd since I don't use btrfs
<gnomefreak> i think i got same error but i dont use it either and i used update-manager -d  but it seems some of my packages are breaking the upgrade atm, and i really dont want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling im going to get partial upgrade error
<gnomefreak> warning not error
<penguin42> ubuntu-desktop isn't critical
<penguin42> ah yeh, bug 801696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 801696 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) "update-manager -d crashed when updating from 11.04 to 11.10 - line 69, in apt_btrfs_snapshot.py", line 69, in btrfs_subvolume_snapshot source, dest]) - OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801696
<gnomefreak> it is and isnt. its very helpful to have it to upgrade to a dist. make it less likely to error. but once upgraded you are correct it is not needed
<gnomefreak> oh maybe i saw that error when looking at alpha 1 site
<penguin42> oh well, I won't upgrade this one at the moment - wait till next week
<Daekdroom> I wonder whether I can upgrade today or not
<gnomefreak> i mat set up another system and try upgrade with basic install
<Ian_Corne> gnomefreak: I guess you had nvidia installed?
<Ian_Corne> it wasn't compatible
<Ian_Corne> it is now
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: i have to say with all the upgrade issues you should wait
<gnomefreak> Ian_Corne: no ati
<Daekdroom> All the upgrade issues? There's more than one?
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: yes a few more than 1
<Daekdroom> It stops when calculating the package changes in here, even if I purge all PPAs.
<gnomefreak> looks like a fewq of the issues are fixed for me
<gnomefreak> looks like i get to keep fglrx and ubuntu-desktop now :)
<gnomefreak> but i still have a chance of it failing on changing the sources.list
<Daekdroom> Oh my God, it prompted me the changes!
<gnomefreak> its fixed here too
<Daekdroom> 7 deprecated, 23 removed, 212 new installs, 1007 upgraded.
<gnomefreak> it must have been fixed yesterday
<gnomefreak> looks simular to what mine said
<gnomefreak> but im on getting new packcages atm
<gnomefreak> be back in a min. need a smoke
<gnomefreak> crap and checkbook
<Daekdroom> appmenu-gtk3 is ready, it seems.
<Daekdroom> But I'm not sure I should move on with this.
<gnomefreak> it failed to upgrade looks like a crash
 * penguin42 gently wonders what state the btrfs crash leaves the machine in and whether it will reboot
<gnomefreak> penguin42: in one of the file errors in traceback, it uses "maybe create btrfs" that is why the error and not using btrfs
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh
<gnomefreak> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/633111/  is that yours as well?
<gnomefreak> it looks like the lines in maybe create in apt is the problem. maybe i should look at bug report
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I've closed the window now, but I think the one from teh command line looked a bit different
<gnomefreak> k
 * gnomefreak wondering if i can work around apt errors using smartpm
<htorque> hey, anyone got unity running in virtualbox?
<gnomefreak> IIRC it says something on the alpha1 page about it
<gnomefreak> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1  maybe its there?
<gnomefreak> not sure if someone mentioned it of if its on that page that i saw it
<gnomefreak> ok im trying upgrading anohter way, i will hopfully be gone for a while
<gnomefreak> this is odd. 1010 upgraded, 209 newly installed, 28 to remove and 1 not upgraded.  but it only downloaded 26 packages and is now setting up those packages
<gnomefreak> oh well ill let it go see what happens
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're on 11.10 now :)
<Tallken> hello! i'm gonna be away a little while but I'm gonna ask anyway and check the answer later: as anyone else noticed that wvdialconf is slower on Oneiric than Natty? (Fedora's 15 wvdialconf is even slower than Oneiric's)
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-18
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dr3mro> hello guys just wondering .. today i have read that new changes have been landed to nautilus 3.5.2 in 12.10 .. and most notable change the removal of compact view .. is that really happened or what .. compact view in 12.04 is my preferred icon view ever ?? plz confirm !!
<dr3mro> ?
<dr3mro> hello guys just wondering .. today i have read that new changes have been landed to nautilus 3.5.2 in 12.10 .. and most notable change the removal of compact view .. is that really happened or what .. compact view in 12.04 is my preferred icon view ever ?? plz confirm !!
<bmoez> QUESTION: what runs better on ubuntu 12.10 with the open source driver? nVidia 8400GS or nVidia GTX260
<philipballew>  Can anyone give me a recommendation of what to do when I get unmet dependencies while compiling Unity. I tried my lucky compiling underwear, and that did not help...
<hggdh> philipballew: did you install the pre-reqs (sudo apt-get build-dep <whatever>)?
<philipballew> hggdh, yeah1 but 12.10 had unmet dependences.
<philipballew> and had things thatwould not install
<hggdh> philipballew: are you building the actual source packages for 12.10? Or are you building the upstream?
<philipballew> hggdh, upstream
<hggdh> philipballew: ah, then YMMV. Upstream may have unmet dependencies for current 12.10
<philipballew> hggdh, yeah, I figure I wait a week and try again
<hggdh> then you have to get each of them (probably also upstream versions), and build them before trying this one
<philipballew> hggdh, yeah, Thats doable. good idea
<philipballew> hggdh, is just using the sid source a horrible idea?
<hggdh> philipballew: sid as in 'Debian sid'? probably yes
<philipballew> ah, I like the adventure though :)
<hggdh> philipballew: this is because there is a chance sid is even more backlevel than 12.10 (Unity upstream is Ubuntu itself)
<philipballew> thats true hggdh
<DrHalan> hey guys is somebody using the logitech m600 "multitouch-mouse" ? is it working on linux?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone having problems with VPNs ?
<FernandoMiguel> latest NM will either make it impossible to connect or will disconnect after 30-60 sec
<FernandoMiguel> if I downgrade NM packages, it works
<MrChrisDruif> Good <TimeOfDay> everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone know what has happened to Startup Applications?
<trism> MrChrisDruif: should still be there, I see gnome-session-properties in (3.5.2-0ubuntu1) (maybe it isn't installed?)
<trism> MrChrisDruif: that should read gnome-session-bin (3.5.2-0ubuntu1)
<MrChrisDruif> trism; it has indeed been "removed" but some update, but -properties wasn't findable...
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, so it should be bin?
<MrChrisDruif> -bin is installed <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, it's a "bug" in GNOME Shell
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.zimbio.com/Ubuntu+Linux/articles/4JW9zujUpyE/Ubuntu+12+04+Upgrade+Fix+Access+Missing+Startup
<MrChrisDruif> That is a workaround for it
<scar3crow> how stable is 12.10?
<FernandoMiguel> works
<scar3crow> works? or rocks?
<scar3crow> I do webpage dev. on this pc, I don't want alot of errors :-/
<andrewaclt> Run 12.04 then?
<andrewaclt> 12.10 is not intended for production until it is released. You'll likely run into several errors if you use it now.
<scar3crow> k
<scar3crow> ty
<bjsnider> why don't people read the topic
<bjsnider> makes no sense
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-19
<dr3mro> hello does compact view have been removed from nautilus 3.5.2 ?
<snadge> hows it garn?
<erle-> why cant you finally integrate firefox passwords into gnome password manager?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<dupondje> Somebody around here ? :)
<dupondje> got some questions about a smartcard reader and usb power statusses :)
<dupondje> do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work atm ?
<IdleOne> it should
<dupondje> "No new version found" ...
<IdleOne> check software sources, make sure it is set to everything and not just LTS versions
<dupondje> aha, now it works :)
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> dpkg: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<dupondje> ehhh :s
<andersk> Same here, I just filed bug 1015329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015329 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015329
<dupondje> mmmm :p its fucked now
<dr3mro> hello is that true compact view has been removed from nautilus 3.5.2
<trism> dr3mro: yes
<dr3mro> trism, why ?? it's my preferred view ??
<dr3mro> trism, specialy with folders with many files
<trism> dr3mro: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676842
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676842 in general "Remove compact mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libglib2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules'): ambiguous package name 'libglib2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg-query: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libglib2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules'): ambiguous package name 'libglib2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1015338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015338 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "ambiguous package name 'libglib2.0-0' " [Undecided,New]
<dr3mro> trism, no they are not the same .... specialy with files with long names ???
<dr3mro> trism, http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=215032
<dr3mro> trism, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34644/make-compact-view-as-a-default-directory-view-instead-of-icon-view
<dr3mro> trism, people actualy use it !!! why to remove it !!
<dr3mro> at least give the user a choice !! and gnome people are taking very bad decisions these days why to just follow them ,,
<dr3mro> which mode has to be removed !!!
<dr3mro> this http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/4128/screenshotfrom201206200.png
<dr3mro> or this http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4128/screenshotfrom201206200.png
<trism> dr3mro: it doesn't do much good to complain here, you could file a bug about it on the nautilus (or discuss it in the bug above since the comments raise the same issue with screenshots)
<dr3mro> trism ok
<FernandoMiguel> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus lost the side tree
<FernandoMiguel> frak
<FernandoMiguel> is there a proper file explorer ??
<FernandoMiguel> I need a tree to browse dir!
<Daekdroom> Did it really lose the side tree?
<dr3mro> Daekdroom, Yes ..
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> OMG
<FernandoMiguel> I can't use this anymore
<FernandoMiguel> I need to drag files among CIFS and folders
<dr3mro> Ubuntu should fork nautilus and make it more useful .. or just invest some time in marlin
<trism> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676897
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676897 in general "Remove tree side bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<FernandoMiguel> FIX?????
<dr3mro> those are the worst decisions made ever after gnome-shell
<FernandoMiguel> this is the thing that can make me REALLY change WM
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus is USELESS like that
<FernandoMiguel> how does that man dare say it was odd and confusing?????
<Daekdroom> I don't use the tree view. Despite thinking that the arguments are interesting (inconsistency and not working with touch and what the hell), I don't think it had to be removed.
<Daekdroom> Specially because it's not the default.
<dr3mro> compact view is the only usable view with icons with very long file name !!
<dr3mro> some one should talk to those devs and make them reverse the changes
<dr3mro> or then ubuntu should change from nautilus to something usable
<Daekdroom> They removed compact view too?
<dr3mro> marlin has good prospective but needs alot of work
<dr3mro> Daekdroom, YES ..
<Daekdroom> Also, can't Ubuntu patch those things downstream?
<Daekdroom> (I suppose someone will have to file a wishlist bug)
<dr3mro> Daekdroom, YES THE CAN ..
<dr3mro> Daekdroom, They can but would they do it ?
<Daekdroom> Probably not, given how Ubuntu is doing the same path to strip every app down to defaults.
<dr3mro> ok .. but how can we view folders with long file names ?? icon view can handle that ???and list view is horrible compact view was the ideal and some people hate how they use horizonal scrolling is a good reason enough to remove it !! stupid
<FernandoMiguel> left my comment https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676897#c13
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676897 in general "Remove tree side bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dr3mro> at least some one should meet those people ... not all people use multi touch and care about scolling >>>
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-20
<dupondje> Some package versions are newer in Precise than Quantal ?!
<dupondje> that shouldn't be the case I guess ?
<FernandoMiguel> no it shouldn't  :\
<FernandoMiguel> which ones?
<FernandoMiguel> maybe your repo isn't update, dupondje
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<FernandoMiguel> info bind
<FernandoMiguel> !info bind
<ubottu> Package bind does not exist in precise
<FernandoMiguel> !info precise bind9
<ubottu> 'bind9' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<FernandoMiguel> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4 (precise), package size 327 kB, installed size 911 kB
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a "crash" on loading unity
<FernandoMiguel> why are we getting results of precise in this chat room?
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: no more than usual
<gnomefreak> FernandoMiguel: please use /msg ubottu
<gnomefreak> FernandoMiguel: we havingt added new facts yet   give me a moment
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: k
<FernandoMiguel> dupondje: seems to be a security fix
<FernandoMiguel> I assume the quantal will get it soon
<dupondje> Its uploaded 3 weeks ago ...
<gnomefreak> what fix?
<dupondje> gnomefreak: bind9
<gnomefreak> oh
<dupondje> newer version in precise then in quantal
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> maybe in proposed or backports maybe why that is
<gnomefreak> it is the same version
<Daekdroom> It's in updates and security.
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 1:9.8.1.dfsg.P1-4
<Daekdroom> There are 2 security patches in precise
<Daekdroom> Same version but no fix in quantal.
<Daekdroom> The patches were backported from upstream, however. It is possible that quantal gets the newer version at some point.
<dupondje> Daekdroom: "it is POSSIBLE" :)
<dupondje> but now its missing a security patch ...
<Daekdroom> I know what I said.
<Daekdroom> I can't find any bug report on launchpad regarding that.
<gnomefreak> that sucked
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a 403 on dpkg update version 1.16.3ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> i cant get past it
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<trism> gnomefreak: I imagine it is related (to avoid temporarily) bug 1015329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015329 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails to run after update (error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015329
<gnomefreak> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main dpkg i386 1.16.3ubuntu1 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<gnomefreak> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.16.3ubuntu1_i386.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.92.177 80]
<gnomefreak> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<gnomefreak> trism: ^^ i dont think it is the same
<gnomefreak> but looking anyway
<gnomefreak> i guess i report it
<trism> gnomefreak: not the same, but my guess is they changed permissions so other people won't update to that version until it is fixed (since that is the version with the bug)
<gnomefreak> makes sense thanks
<gnomefreak> i will hold off filing it until *ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> ok think i caught up on my updates without dpkg update, smoke
<gnomefreak> seems cups crashes all over the place
<gnomefreak> if you leave evo updates alone and dpkg alone you can update all other packages without much of an issue. the cups crashes do nothing to impeed updates
<bjsnider> impede
<gnomefreak> yeah that :)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<cccangel> guys, would compiling a more recent linux kernel like 3.4.3 for ubuntu 12.04 lts break any dependencies that I am unaware of?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable
<FernandoMiguel> I guess we are having a dependency breakage daily
<yofel> I had fun with bug 1015616 today, upgrade with care I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015616 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails with status parsing error after upgrade to dpkg 1.16.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015616
<trism> yofel: looks like bug 1015567 which I saw a bit earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg (Ubuntu Quantal) "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015567
<yofel> yup
<yofel> thx
<FernandoMiguel> which I add yesterday
<FernandoMiguel> and fixed today
<genii-around> Is there a preferred bug number to add to for "mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present"  ?
<FernandoMiguel> let me check mine
<trism> FernandoMiguel: I think it might be a different bug (although similar looking) from yours yesterday, since this is against 1.16.3ubuntu2 (yours was 1.16.3ubuntu1 unless you added another one later)
<FernandoMiguel> btw, about UEFI we were talking last week. here is a video https://plus.google.com/109386511629819124958/posts/dmVUQwPZSRQ
<FernandoMiguel> trism: AH
<yofel> bug 1015329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015329 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails to run after update (error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015329
<FernandoMiguel> I had https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1015329
<FernandoMiguel> yofel: correcrt
<yofel> looked up the changelog
<yofel> the coinstallable bug is different. Fun part is that it renders dpkg utterly useless unless you fix the status file
<FernandoMiguel> I had that with cups over a month ago
<FernandoMiguel> trying to fix it, lead me to do a clean install
<yofel> ouch
<genii-around> yofel: I was getting it with libsdl, followed the fix to change Multi-Arch to same. Then it complained about wine1.4 and libsane-common. When apt-get -f install it reverts back to complaining about libsdl-net1.2:i386 again.
<yofel> o.O
<FernandoMiguel> bbl , dinner
<genii-around> Is this a bug which seems to be affecting only 64bit ?
<Pici> You're using apt-get right, not aptitude?
<genii-around> Pici: Me, yes.
<Pici> genii-around: okay, just making sure ;)
<Pici> !aptitude | for those who don't know
<ubottu> for those who don't know: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh...I can't install lilypond....or gnome for that matter
<MrChrisDruif> I reported a bug for the latter
<yofel> genii-around: it would be 64bit only as this is about multiarch
<dupondje> Do we have bumblebee or something as default now in Quantal ? or
<phoenix_firebrd> should i use ubuntu+1 for kde 4.9 betas ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there>
<yofel> you could use the beta backports too, but +1 works fine except for some dpkg hiccups today
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i mean the channel
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you tested 4.9 beta 2 right>
<yofel> ah, no, only if you're actually running quantal
<yofel> I'm on beta2 yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you check if microbloging is working for twitter?
<yofel> the applet?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> sec
<yofel> crash
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: right even for me
<dupondje> Do we have something to support Optimus now in Quantal ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: kmix is also malfunctioning, both have the save issue
<yofel> kmix works fine, but it had some issues in 4.8 as well that I didn't have
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: " X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3' this is the error message
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its not with the muti channel audio
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is that an upstream bug or local one?
<yofel> well, it works fine for me. Only crashes I get is kdeµblog and the battery applet config (fixed in master)
<yofel> kdeµblog seems like an upstream bug from my crash
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/504812
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i cant figure out anything can you take a look at my error log?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> if I add the applet again it doesn't crash - but instead simply doesn't work
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: same here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  this is a partial log http://paste.kde.org/504824/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  what is causing this error "X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3"
<yofel> no idea, I don't know how to debug X errors
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i should tell you  i am using nvidia proprietary driver, that is a one good source of bugs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  so shall i file a bug?
<yofel> probably (linus would agree) - but nouveau isn't that much better here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: true
<yofel> feel free to
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: on my way
<genii-around> Hm. "blah-blah depends dpkg:i386" on a 64bit system
<genii-around> What is odd... all the 32bit packages it complains about.. if you do for instance apt-cache policy whatever:i386 for those, they have no installation candidates
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302267
<ubottu> KDE bug 302267 in widget-microblogging "Plasma applet Microblogger doesn't work, crashes the plasma-desktop sometimes" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<genii-around> OK. So after it hits the libsdl-net1.2 entry in /var/lib/dpkg/status , it doesn't get to read all the entries that come after that, where in this case dpkg is.
<genii-around> In /var/lib/dpkg/status, I removed the stanzas for: libsdl-net1.2, libsdl-image1.2, xaw3dg, and libsdl-ttf2.0-0. I was able then to complete the apt-get -f install, then a dist-upgrade. After this was able to reinstall them.
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-21
<nowannn> quick question -- if my wireless isn't being detected properly, what ubuntu-bug should i report against?
<psusi> are there any adventurous souls around who would like to play with e2defrag as I reintroduce it to the ubuntu archive in the next few days?
<nowannn> offline defrag? there's an online python script available on ubuntuforums
<genii-around> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<genii-around> Meh
<genii-around> !info linux-image quantal
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0.1.1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Varikonniemi> hello
<Varikonniemi> is the problem with the update amnager known and in priosgress of fixing
<Varikonniemi> when i leave my computer over night, update amnager pops up to inform that there are updates
<Varikonniemi> the window is though totally white
<bazhang> in 12.10?
<Varikonniemi> maximizing it brings the content on it
<Varikonniemi> no this is 12.04
<Varikonniemi> but this cahnnel is for fixing 12.04+ bugs right?
<bazhang> #ubuntu for support of 12.04
<Varikonniemi> 12.04 wont change
<Varikonniemi> 12.10 is next iteration
<bazhang> 12.10 is here
<Varikonniemi> where it can be fixed?
<bazhang> by filing bugs for 12.04
<bazhang> support in #ubuntu not here
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<qdb> hello
<qdb> i want to install new kernel, may be by compiling, kernel 3.4 * , because it supports intel gma 3600 , and, new bcmwl-kernel-source , so that it work swith that kernel. i would install hem in ubuntu 10.10, if possible.
<qdb> do bcmwl-kernel-source work with new kernel in 12.10 alpha ?
<qdb> bt i have link http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/ to read
<qdb> bt->btw
<qdb> how well does it work?
<BluesKaj_> wow, someone finaly asked a question
<qdb> hello
<qdb> do you know can i add some repo for 10.10 to downl kernel 3.4.... ?
<qdb> as i know it i spossible to compile latest kernel , but bcmwl-kernel-source will not be compatible with it?
<idleone> Need some help here, just did a dist-upgrade and now when I boot all I get is a black screen.
<nperry> How do you force fallback mode again, I fancy trying it out
<FernandoMiguel> nperry: I think it was removed
<FernandoMiguel> there goes ia-libs32
<FernandoMiguel> again....
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/1016294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> which led to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1016295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016295 in apport (Ubuntu) "dpkg-query" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libglib2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules'): ambiguous package name 'libglib2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<FernandoMiguel> can't install anything now :(
<trism> Kaleidoscope: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS (see /help ignore)
<trism> sorry wrong channel
<FernandoMiguel> lolol
<FernandoMiguel> guud nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-22
<gnomefreak> is dpkg fixed yet?
<gnomefreak> maybe not
 * gnomefreak getting tired of seeing "Dizzy*" beiung held back
<qdb> hello . can i install http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/bcmwl-kernel-source ( 5.100.82.112 ) to 10.10 ?
<X-tonic> isnt quantal shipping with py3? there was a blog post abt it. But packages.ubuntu.com tells otherwise
<graingert_ufo> heya
<graingert_ufo> how does one upgrade at this early point in ubuntu+1 history?
<graingert_ufo> the standard -d does not cut it
<brendand> graingert_ufo, the upgrades are being blocked because python3 porting is not done
<graingert_ufo> ic
<brendand> graingert_ufo, so to get quantal you must cd install
<graingert_ufo> makes sense
<AlanBell> hi all, I am wondering if I can install skype on quantal
<AlanBell> I am having trouble installing ia32-libs
<AlanBell> I had it running on precise and upgraded and skype was removed (fair enough) but I can't seem to reinstall it
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053984/
<nperry> AlanBell, I installed the 32bit version of 4.0.4 becuase of ia32-libs playing up.
<AlanBell> interesting
<qdb> hello. is it usable
<nperry> define: "it";
<X-tonic> wasnt 12.10 planning on a python 3 shift?
<nperry> X-tonic, python3 is now in the repos.... The shift hasn't happened yet afaik
<X-tonic> Yes, but I read a blog about it on http://planet.ubuntu.com/ . I cant seem to locate it right now because I cannot see its archives, but it was said that with 12.10 py3 will be the default, and they were speeding up building existing packages with py3
<qdb> nperry, ubuntu 12.10 alpha1
<brendand> nperry, python3 was in the repos even in precise. python3 will be default in quantal, so everything has to work with it
<brendand> nperry, it's happening (my team is in the middle of converting our packages), but not done yet
<nperry> brendand, I'm assuming it is going to be a big task
<brendand> nperry, it's taken us 3-4 weeks
<brendand> nperry, many teams working in parallel though...
<Varikonniemi> funny how a change of language version takes a team of developers many weeks
<Varikonniemi> i mean, something must fail if not backward compatibility is hold
<Varikonniemi> or attained with trivial changes
<nperry> Varikonniemi, blame python.
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<IdleOne> I am having some problems, yesterday i ran dist-upgrade and it upgraded the kernel to 3.5.....and when i rebooted all i got was a black screen after login. this morning there were 15 more packages to upgrade and now when I login it brings me back to the login screen. any idea how I can fix this ?
<IdleOne> also when I try to run startx from TTY I see an error about "Unable to load module nvidia" or maybe it is unable to locate module.
<bjsnider> IdleOne, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<IdleOne> bjsnider, I looked but I don't know what I am looking for and even if I found it would not know how to interpret it.
<IdleOne> suppose I should pastebin it for someone to look at. :)
<BluesKaj_> IdleOne, i had a partial install happen to me , very similar to yours , and I ran the repair packages option in the recovery kernel in grub , and worked . Or you can run update/upgrade at the tty and restart
<IdleOne> BluesKaj_, I am not getting any errors about packages that need fixing
<IdleOne> in windows right now and can't seem to figure out how to access /var/ so i can pastebin the log
<BluesKaj_> IdleOne, you won't , but they might be there
<IdleOne> BluesKaj_, I see. I'll give it a try then.
<Guest89732> bjsnider: paste.ubuntu.com/1054334 Xorg.0 and paste.ubuntu.com/1054337 Xorg.1 logs
<IdleOne> BluesKaj_: trying to fix the packages from recovery did not help
<BluesKaj_> IdleOne, was there any update/upgrade activity in the recovery mode?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj_: I ran upgrade from TTY then rebooted to recovery and tried fixing packages, nothing was done.
<BluesKaj_> IdleOne, ok , then it's not what i suspected, bummer :(
<IdleOne> what is happening is that when I try to login via the GUI it brings me right back to the login manager
<IdleOne> very frustrating seeing how everything was running great till last night
<BluesKaj_> IdleOne,  I had a partial nvidia install that prevented X from starting , which then had to be finished installing in the recovery kernel
<IdleOne> BluesKaj_: when I run startx I get Failed to load module "nvidia"
<IdleOne> I did try uninstalling nvidia-common and reinstalling but no joy
<genii-around> IdleOne: Did you try like apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current    , then update-initramfs -u    ?
<bjsnider> IdleOne, ok, your system is installing nouveau
<bjsnider> using nouveau i should say
<bjsnider> it just fails
<bjsnider> and vesa fails too
<bjsnider> so you should try using nvidia-current
<IdleOne> will give that a try. so I remove nvidia-common first?
<bjsnider> oh, i see what's wrong
<IdleOne> installing -current
<bjsnider> nouveau can't work because your kernel command line contains nomodeset
<IdleOne> hmm
<bjsnider> nouveau needs kms to work
<IdleOne> how that get in there
<BluesKaj_> keep nvidia-common
<IdleOne> genii-around: what does the -u do?
<BluesKaj_> installing nvidia-current should disable nouveau , probly blacklist
<genii-around> IdleOne: Updates the initramfs for the running kernel
<BluesKaj_> ah genii-around good to know
<IdleOne> suppose I need to reboot now?
<bjsnider> IdleOne, does your /etc/default/grub file have nomodeset in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT section?
<IdleOne> let me look
<IdleOne> err no such file
<bjsnider> it's there, if you have grub2
<bjsnider> if not, what kind of linux install is this
<IdleOne> I do have grub2
<bjsnider> and why am i trying to support it
<IdleOne> bjsnider: I only run (K)Ubuntu
<IdleOne> oh, wait. my bad
<BluesKaj_> bbl
<bjsnider> did you forget the /?
<IdleOne> I put grub before default :) and I only have quiet splash in that line
<bjsnider> is nomodeset in that file at all?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> just checked
<bjsnider> wait, it says ro recovery nomdeset
<bjsnider> so that's your log from a recovery boot, not a normal boot
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu.com/1054379 is /etc/default/grub
<bjsnider> yeah those 2 logs aren't much help
<IdleOne> paste.ubuntu.com/1054383 is new Xorg
<IdleOne> Xorg.0.log that is
<IdleOne> Now when I try to run startx I get Failed to load module "nv"
<IdleOne> hmm, going to reboot because I am also seeing ro recovery nomodeset when running startx
<idleone> wow, something has changed because my font is incredibly small now
<idleone> still unable to login via the GUI though
<bjsnider> you should be axing in #ubuntu-x
<idleone> for support with +1 ?
<idleone> paste.ubuntu.com/1054396 is this log any more helpful to you?
<bjsnider> IdleOne, yeah they're always out on the cutting edge
<genii-around> Is there some known issue with 64bit and atom 64 bit processors? I'm getting something like BUG: Bad RSS-COUNTER on the netbook but not the laptop ( identical repos, same kernel )
<dupondje> Somebody around for some weird question ? :)
<dupondje> try surfing to www.hln.be does it work ?
<genii-around> dupondje: Logo comes on the firefox tab but the page seems blank
<genii-around> dupondje: The redirect page listed in the source, http://hln.website-redirect.owc.persgroep.be/index.html  also seems nonexistant
<dupondje> odd
<dupondje> it just works perfect on windows ... :P
<dupondje> genii-around: firefox ?
<genii-around> dupondje: Yes, nightly
<dupondje> you have chromium ?
<genii-around> dupondje: Nope
<genii-around> ( and i don't care to install it )
<dupondje> somebody with chromium around that could test it ? :D
<genii-around> dupondje: Just http://www.persgroep.be/ works
<IdleOne> If anybody cares I am still unable to login to GUI and I am frustrated :/
<IdleOne> genii-around, halp meh or am switch 2 fedora
<genii-around> IdleOne: Heh
<IdleOne> hehe
<genii-around> IdleOne: Did you manage to get nvidia-current installed?
<IdleOne> yes I did and ran update-initramfs -u without any luck
<IdleOne> still being sent back to login manager
<IdleOne> I'm thinking someone did done broke something good
<genii-around> IdleOne: So X starts, but when it tries to load whatever the default DE is, kicks you back to login?
<IdleOne> correct
<genii-around> IdleOne: At login, tried yet ctrl-alt-f1, logged in and tried to see if there's some permissions issue in your home directory?
<IdleOne> I haven't checked permissions
<IdleOne> How do i do that?
<genii-around> IdleOne: ls -la   Will show you all the dot-files as well as the regular ones, along with who owns them. It could be some file like .ICEauthority has bad permissions or so. To get back to login screen after, alt-f7
<IdleOne> genii-around, ok, so what am I looking for?
<IdleOne> sometimes I feel like such a beginner
<genii-around> IdleOne: Something like -rw-------   1 mike mike      2020 Oct 17  2011 .ICEauthority is fine if your username is mike ( mine is ) but if you see something in the list that has a different owner or group than your username ( might be root root for instance )
<IdleOne> ok. need to reboot again. I really dislike not having a GUI so I keep coming back to windows
<IdleOne> genii-around, what could change the permissions on .ICEauthority?
<IdleOne> I didn't do anything...I ran an upgrade that installed kernel 3.5.0
<genii-around> IdleOne: Doing something like running X as root in a user's home directory for instance
<IdleOne> I didn't do that
<IdleOne> anyway, let me have a look at the permissions
<genii-around> IdleOne: Just to ensure everything in there is owned by the user, you could issue like: sudo chown -R username: /home/username
<IdleOne> sudo chown -R idleone: /home/idleone ?
<genii-around> IdleOne: Yup
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> if my pc explodes I am driving to TO to slap you with a trout
<genii-around> IdleOne: Then if you return to login with alt-f7 and it lets your desktop load, it was permissions issue of some sort
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> It's also conceivable the default DE it wants to load is missing, or was using some resolution or setting which is now not possible for it to use, etc
<IdleOne> hmm so I should try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<bjsnider> did he try to log in to the guest account?
<genii-around> bjsnider: I don't know, probably not
<FernandoMiguel> darn it
<FernandoMiguel> my system is again broken
<FernandoMiguel> I did a clean install just last week :(
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1016294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,Invalid]
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/1016294/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016294 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "ia32-libs-multiarch but it is not installable " [Undecided,New]
<IdleOne> genii-around: .ICEauthority was owned by my user but I chown _r anyway and I also reinstalled kubuntu-desktop, making sure to select KDE plasma workspace at the login screen. I owe you a hug and beer :)
<IdleOne> -R*
<genii-around> IdleOne: Cool
<IdleOne> thanks for the help. I will stick with ubuntu.
<IdleOne> bjsnider:  thank you also for taking time earlier to help :)
<FernandoMiguel> #1015329
<FernandoMiguel> fuuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> that was a critical bug :!
<FernandoMiguel> bug #1015329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015329 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "dpkg fails to run after update (error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libgtk2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules'): ambiguous package name 'libgtk2.0-0' with more than one installed instance)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015329
<FernandoMiguel> arch=$(dpkg --print-architecture | tail -n1); while true; do res=$(sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | sed -n -e"s/.*file triggers record mentions illegal package name \`\([^']*\)'.*/\1/p"); if [ -z "$res" ]; then break; fi; echo Fixing trigger for package $res; sudo sed -i -e"s/$res\$/$res:$arch/" /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File; done
<FernandoMiguel> to fix it
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-23
<philipballew> So I am making a thophy to be awarded when people join the power users group on launchpad, I copied the motu.py script and changed motu to ubuntu-power-users, but where in the trunk is  .accomplishment file to modify as well?
<philipballew> or is it that simple?
<philipballew> crap, wrong channel again
<nperry> Hmmm stupid django..
<nperry> Why you no create my database!
<smallfoot-> how is Wayland coming along?
<qdb> hello
<smallfoot-> hi
<qdb> is not intel gma 3600 driver enabled b default in 3.5 ubuntu kernel?
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> i would guess it is
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hey
<FernandoMiguel> so, I changed from Nautilus to PCManFM
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42 , someone finally shows up here...been dead in here for days
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: LIES
<FernandoMiguel> I'm here daily
<penguin42> BK: There were a few lines earlier
<BluesKaj> hehe . hi FernandoMiguel
<BluesKaj> things must be fine for quantal ...no complaints
 * BluesKaj quetly knocks on wood
<BluesKaj> I haven't had any crashes for a week or so
<penguin42> BK: I did the upgrade last weekend, and only used it for a couple of days; only niggle so far is that I don't get any boot splash and actually the monitor goes into powersaving until lightdm comes up, and that seems to take quite a while
<BluesKaj> sm card wasn't recognized tho , had to use the usb adapter with the card
<penguin42> sm?
<BluesKaj> yeah , you know the cards from the small portable video cams , forgotten which format
<penguin42> sd cards?
<BluesKaj> thought it was smc or some thing like that
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah could be
<BluesKaj> have one of those universal readers on this pc , about 5 slots for different formats
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> sd , ok, secure digital
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It would be good to find out why your internal reader doesn't work
<BluesKaj> penguin42, oddly enough there's aguy over at #kubuntu complaining about one right now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think there are quite a few different sets of hardware; when you put the card in do you get any dmesg splurge?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, no notification ..don't have the card atm
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I do have a memory stick from the sony camera , I'll try that for now just to rest the reader
<BluesKaj> test
<BluesKaj> the card shows up in dolphin places , but shows it as empty ,altho there are several photos on it
<BluesKaj> testing it on wifes' W7 pc now
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does it look like in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> wife is copying some photos ..let you know in a few mins , penguin42
<BluesKaj> penguin42, strange , suddenly it's working
<penguin42> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> penguin42, fdisk shows the sd card :  /dev/sde1   *         163      487423      243630+   6  FAT16
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1016901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016901 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "samba paths with a '#' cant be browsed" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> oh this is gonna be fun
<FernandoMiguel> PCMan is far inferior to Nautilus
<BluesKaj> PCMan ,  a file manager ?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> I can't use nautilus
<FernandoMiguel> since they removed the file tree
<penguin42> hmm interesting, I'm getting graphics corruption in Chromium
<BluesKaj> try dolphin :)
<penguin42> Yeh dolphin
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Or under gnome you could try thunar
<FernandoMiguel> yeah yeah.... and pull in half of KDE
<FernandoMiguel> :p
<FernandoMiguel> thunar also pulls many depencies
<BluesKaj> can't reinstall nautilus ?
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: LOLOLOLOL
<bjsnider_> what do you mean removed the file tree
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676897
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676897 in general "Remove tree side bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider_: ^^^^^^
<bjsnider_> FernandoMiguel, you still have root on an ssd?
<FernandoMiguel> they killed -Kenny- Nautilys
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider_: I do
<FernandoMiguel> run out of space while trying to compile chromiumOS
<FernandoMiguel> now moving to a ZFS partition
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: MATE-desktop's Gnome2 build of nautilus (caja as they call it )
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: ??
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: www.mate-desktop.org - they have a GNome2 ppa that you can add - so you can get the old Nautilus from there
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I'm finally getting use to Unity and you want me to move?
<FernandoMiguel> :p
<FernandoMiguel> cool
<FernandoMiguel> let me try
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, lol ???
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: not funny
<BluesKaj> well , it was a legitimate question , FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> I k, ik
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, how fast does the system boot?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: http://bootcharts.f.fernandomiguel.net/
<FernandoMiguel> let me upload the latest
<bjsnider> i can't read anything on those images
<bjsnider> my telescopic vision =hasn't been perfected yet
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: eheh click on the left side
<FernandoMiguel> http://img.ourdoings.com/tu/zq/z9nn9d.png
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: latest boot http://img.ourdoings.com/tu/zq/z9nn9d.png
<bjsnider> yeah but how long is it before you get a login screen?
<FernandoMiguel> less than 10 secs
<FernandoMiguel> why do you ask?
<FernandoMiguel> and I have a crap load of services , nfs, cifs and ZFS mounting
<FernandoMiguel> and this is in a 1st gen 64GBs SSD
<FernandoMiguel> it takes less to get from power button to my desktop, than to turn on the TV LCD from the power button
<bjsnider> that's how it is here
<bjsnider> i'm using a new intel 520, the fastest ssd there is
<FernandoMiguel> lulz
<FernandoMiguel> one of those new 500MB/s ?
<FernandoMiguel> sata6
<bjsnider> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> lucky bast***
<bjsnider> and plugged into a sata3 port
<bjsnider> it's sata 3
<FernandoMiguel> 240GBs?
<bjsnider> it's supposed to be 520
<bjsnider> i haven't done any benchmarking
<bjsnider> but all programs open before i get my finger off the left button
<FernandoMiguel> per spec SATA 3Gb/s       280 MB/s / 260 MB/s
<FernandoMiguel> there's the 240GBs and 480
<FernandoMiguel> no 520GBs :O
<bjsnider> sata 3 is 6 gb
<bjsnider> sata 2 is 3 gb
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> they keep messing with our head
<FernandoMiguel> I know how you feel
<FernandoMiguel> I felt the same when I moved from HD to SSD
<FernandoMiguel>  KINGSTON SNV425S264GB
<FernandoMiguel> 	Firmware Revision:  C091126a
<FernandoMiguel> I have to look up if there are any upgrades for it
<FernandoMiguel> 	   *	Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)
<FernandoMiguel> 	   *	Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)
<FernandoMiguel>  Timing buffered disk reads: 572 MB in  3.34 seconds = 171.30 MB/sec
<FernandoMiguel> what's your bjsnider
<bjsnider> what command did you run?
<penguin42> bjsnider: Fastest SATA ssd perhaps
<bjsnider> mine is supposedly the fastest right now, although that will change by the time i finish typing this sentence
<penguin42> bjsnider: There are some PCIe SSDs that I think are scary fast
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, what command did you run?
<FernandoMiguel> sudo hdparm -aAcdgHiIQtT  /dev/sda
<penguin42> bjsnider: The PCIe ones are like 8 line PCIe gen 2; claim 3GByte/s
<FernandoMiguel> yeah , pcie should be faster
<penguin42> although I think you might need a mortgage for them
<bjsnider> Timing buffered disk reads: 1158 MB in  3.00 seconds = 385.89 MB/sec
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> just the double of mine :p
<bjsnider> didn't make it boot twice as fast though
<penguin42> I doubt your boot is bandwidth limited, once you remove the hard drive seek time
<bjsnider> maybe
<bjsnider> then it's a linux/ubuntu issue
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: install bootchart
<FernandoMiguel> and ezrat
<FernandoMiguel> ez4rat or what ever it's name
<FernandoMiguel> gives a kick in the ass of ureadahead
<genii-around> I found why nvidia-current was failing to install.. when my kernel was upgraded from 3.4.0-5 to 3.5.0-1 the linux-headers remained at previous version and dkms could not complete. But it would try because the depends of linux-headers-generic seemed to be installed ( albeit not for running kernel )
<AlanBell> hi all, can someone boot the daily CD and let me know if you hear the drums at the start of ubiquity please
<AlanBell> and for bonus points press ctrl+s to start orca and can you hear it talking?
<AlanBell> my testing shows it booting silent which is very bad
<AlanBell> but I am not sure if my setup is broken or anything (though I get drums and speech with 12.04)
<blackout> i know there are way more important things to do, but is there a way to get crystalhd 0.9.30 v3.10.0 in the repositories?
<AlanBell> !info crystalhd
<ubottu> Package crystalhd does not exist in precise
<bazhang> crystalhd-dkms ?
<bazhang> firmware-crystalhd ?
<bazhang> !info crystalhd-dkms
<ubottu> crystalhd-dkms (source: crystalhd): Crystal HD Video Decoder (Linux kernel driver). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19-4.1 (precise), package size 718 kB, installed size 7583 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<bazhang> blackout augh he quit
<trism> AlanBell: no drums here, ctrl+s did nothing, although orca did start once I quit ubiquity after enabling it in System Settings (using unetbootin if that matters)
<AlanBell> thanks trism
<AlanBell> bug 1016969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-24
<Daekdroom> Why is my VM prompting me to install a linux-image-extra-3.5.(something) package?
<genii-around> Maybe it sees that some of it's "hardware" needs a driver that's in that package
<qdb> hello. i have downloaded quantal cd and have written it on usb flash drive with unetbootin. it do not load, shows "(initramfs)" promt. is it normal?
<qdb> hello. i have downloaded quantal cd and have written it on usb flash drive with unetbootin. it do not load, shows "(initramfs)" promt. is it normal?
<ikonia> no
<qdb> ikonia, how can i fix that ? can reinstalling after reformatting help? as said in http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/1742-unetbootin-doesnt-work/
<ikonia> no idea
<penguin42> hmm
<qdb> same problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969716
<penguin42> kubuntu+1 is reliably not restoring terminal positions correctly
<penguin42> hmm - it seems to have lost my xserver-xorg-video-radeon as well
<penguin42> ah, I'm hitting bug 1016908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016908 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg-server Package removes other packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016908
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi  p42
<BluesKaj> :)
<FernandoMiguel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FernandoMiguel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/manpages_3.40-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<FernandoMiguel> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FernandoMiguel> again?'?
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-17
<AlanBell> gnome-shell in saucy is running at 300% CPU according to top.
<smartboyhw> Eh....
<AlanBell> any way I can diagnose what it is doing?
<AlanBell> means it is spinning 3 cores flat out
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philinux> BluesKaj: how's it going
<BluesKaj> hi philinux , fine thanks and you ?
<philinux> good yep. lots of peeps in here but not chatting. Always the same in here
<BluesKaj> yeah , plenty of lurkers
<philinux> hah lurkers I like that. How's saucy kde looking
<BluesKaj> not bad if you're careful with the repos
<BluesKaj> had the the proposed enabled for  a while til I was advised to comment it , an oversight , and got myself into a jam with no desktop , but managed to clean up the mess after a suggestion from penguin42 , to reanble then upgrade
<BluesKaj> now it's got a 400 permissions level (whatever that means) in /etc/apt/preferences
<philinux> BluesKaj: oho proposed was not a good idea lol. glad you got it sorted
<BluesKaj> philinux, well intentions were to use it for the new kde desktop before it was placed in the upgrades and then comment it , but the upgrade delivered some libs that still had dependencies in proposed, which broke the installed desktop after they were no longer available
<BluesKaj> on the next upgrade
<BluesKaj> lesson learned
<sarah83> hello where can i get 13.10?
<smartboyhw> sarah83, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<smartboyhw> For better sake, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<smartboyhw> We don't recommend 13.10 for users though.
<sarah83> smartboyhw: why? :(
<smartboyhw> sarah83, it's still in development.
<smartboyhw> And unstable.
<smartboyhw> Try to use 13.04 or 12.04 LTS.
<sarah83> smartboyhw: how unstable?
<smartboyhw> sarah83, some packages might break and not work...
<sarah83> but i want my saucy salamander
<smartboyhw> sarah83,  at this stage 13.10 is not really recommendable....
<sarah83> damn ok
<min|dvir|us> My computer works just fine, and then all of a sudden, everything hangs and I have to reboot. What do I do?
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, in 13.10?
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: 13.04.
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, dont crosspost 13.04 issues here
<min|dvir|us> OK, sorry. Figured I'd get better help here.
<bazhang> this is 13.10
<JPeterson> how do i show the rest of the GUI (beside the background) in this case https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2z5p162ovqtbn17/GEKl6cCMQp/note/ubuntu
<Atlantic777> JPeterson: do you have multiple monitors?
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: no
<Atlantic777> JPeterson: what's output of xrandr command? Can you post it on some pastebin?
<Atlantic777> It's strange that screenshots are square...
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: its in the dropbox folder
<Atlantic777> JPeterson: that's ok but when I opened that images they are still square. Nevermind. I don't see what's the problem because I don't see whole screenshot.
<Atlantic777> Is launcher missing?
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: it is the whole screen
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: tell me a command that answer the question
<Atlantic777> Do you have icons on the left edge of screen?
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: that's answered by the picture
<JPeterson> tell me a command that answer why it's not showing more of the GUI than the background
<Atlantic777> Sorry, I can't see whole image, I can't help you. i guess "unity --replace" could do some magick...
<Atlantic777> I see just this http://i.imgur.com/ClOmaaT.png
<Atlantic777> JPeterson: just change resolution...
<Atlantic777> your current resolution seems to be   938x944
<Atlantic777> which is almost square... (it's from xrandr output in your dropbox folder)
<Atlantic777> try this command: xrandr --output Virtual1 --mode 2560x1600
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: its in dropbox
<JPeterson> Atlantic777: this command restored the configuration
<JPeterson> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace & disown
<Atlantic777> cool
<JPeterson> who pushed binutils packages with the same file path to APT?
<JPeterson> according to this output
<JPeterson> Preparing to replace binutils 2.23.2-2ubuntu3 (using .../binutils_2.23.52.20130612-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<JPeterson> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ldscripts/i386pep.x', which is also in package binutils-mingw-w64-x86-64 2.22.90.20120919-0ubuntu1+2
<JPeterson> this is the solution
<JPeterson> sudo aptitude -y purge binutils
<zerick> I've been testing log_format entry but I'm getting this error
<zerick>  [emerg] 6301#0: unknown log format "customlog" in  /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/reverseproxy.conf:8
<zerick> customlog is the name of my log_format
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-18
<johnt123456> hello
<johnt123456> can you read me ?
<johnt123456> daek
<Daekdroom> ?
<johnt123456> whoaa i am really connected :D
<Kow> we get signal
<johnt123456> are you an alien Kow :P
<johnjohn1011> hello #ubuntu+1 board.  so far so good, only one reload.
<johnt123456> hello johny buoy
<johnjohn1011> so by alpha1, is everything compiled in gcc 4.8 or will that come later?
<ElectricPrism1> are there any videos showing the current state of mir?
<ElectricPrism1> I'm really excited about the new shift
<alankila> some videos of some ex-android phone running mir and unity have been shown
<alankila> was it by mr. bacon
<alankila> yes, it seems. They call that dogfooding, apparently he's able to actually use it as a phone and the applications may be more than mere shims by this point of time too.
<ElectricPrism1> alankila: cool thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-19
<litropy> So I know it's nitpicky and trivial, but it says May 23th as opposed to May 23rd in the release schedule
<litropy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> litropy, someone's spellcheck is messed up :)
<johnjohn101> nice pick up.  4 more months!!
<IdleOne> litropy: fixed
<litropy> Hah, thx. I'll be sure to update my resume: "Ubuntu Contributor"
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> Do you know what is happening with kde-workspace-*. Upgrades are currently impossible because of missing dependencies.
<yofel> SorenHolm: that's bits an pieces required for the in-progress kde sc 4.10.80 release already being in the archive. Try not to dist-upgrade kde for the next few days
<SorenHolm> yofel: thanks - I was just wondering it is was an accidential change. :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Orion78> Hi, I use Ubuntu 13.10, today I made an upgrade after something like 3 weeks (or mabye more) of no-upgrade period. After reboot I noticed that my network interface names are no longer renamed according to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Anybody knows what can be the problem here?
<BluesKaj> Orion78, network interface names ? How have they changed ?
<Orion78> BluesKaj: I have two hardware network cards, one build into motherboard 1GBit (which I do not use) and one PCI realtek 8139, before an upgrade 8139 was eth0 and builtin was eth1, now it is the opposite.
<Orion78> BluesKaj: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules has entries to make 8139 -> eth0 and buildin -> eth1, but those entries are not applied.
<BluesKaj> Orion78, is there 'network pci card as default' setting in the bios
<BluesKaj> ?
<Orion78> I do not know.
<BluesKaj> Orion78, do you use network manager ?
<Orion78> BluesKaj: but, renaming network cards worked before an upgrade, I could name cards as I pleaded, it does not work now and it bothers me.
<Orion78> BluesKaj: no, I do not have it even installed.
<BluesKaj> ok what about your /etc/network/interfaces ethernet settings , you might want to check the settings there
<Orion78> BluesKaj: standard stuff there, static interface configuration for eth0
<BluesKaj> so what about the onboard ethernet ?
<Orion78> BluesKaj: I do not use it cause it sucks.
<BluesKaj> yes, but is it listed ?
<Orion78> BluesKaj: in /etc/network/interfaces? no
<Orion78> BluesKaj: wait, in /etc/network/interfaces are only listed lo and eth0
<Orion78> BluesKaj: It happens that after boot eth0 is onboard card.
<BluesKaj> no static , ok then change it to eth1
<Orion78> BluesKaj: in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules I have both cards with names I want them to have.
<Orion78> BluesKaj: why?
<Orion78> Will it help me to rename my network cards as I plead?
<BluesKaj> well , if the rules aren't persistent then why not?
<Orion78> BluesKaj: what do you mean rules aren't persistent?
<BluesKaj> the assigned names aren't working
<Orion78> BluesKaj: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is not updated, it is an old file with correct entries.
<Orion78> Oh, I got it, you are proposing a workaround.
<Orion78> Thank you, but no.
<Orion78> I want to know why renaming stopped working and make it work again.
<BluesKaj> well , then someone else will have to answer that ..I have no idea .unless that rule file is no longer valid
<BluesKaj> why not just go with the default settings and use eth1 in the interfaces file
<BluesKaj> or whatever the pci nic is assigned
<Orion78> BluesKaj: I moved /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and regenerated it with  # echo add > /sys/class/net/eth0/uevent, it appears that the entry format has changed.
<Orion78> BluesKaj: I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to make names as I wanted and I will reboot now, I will report back after reboot.
<Orion78> BluesKaj: It didn't work :)
<BluesKaj> well, dunno why you insist on using a rule that doesn't seem to be applicable ..13.10 is a dev release after all , not everything is expected to work as it should .
<Orion78> BluesKaj: If I am not be able to fix it today I will eventualy be forced to switch to eth1 temporarily. I just do not like to give in to technical problems.
<BluesKaj> Orion78, I mean the pci nic assigned ethernet , ethX , or whatever that numberX is
<BluesKaj> i do not mean, use the onboard
<Orion78> BluesKaj: I got it the first time :)
<BluesKaj> one has to be sure :)
<Orion78> BluesKaj: Thank you.
<genii> BluesKaj: We have a couple machines here that we want eth0 to be the onboard then eth1 through eth 6 to be the pci NIC cards. But if you have all the adapters in and set up, the first PCI one usually is eth0, then it goes through all those and the onboard becomes eth6 in the end. So we have to tinker with the 70-persistent-net.rules file for that. The onboard in this case is like the cascade/uplink port of a router and needs to be gigabit and not fast
<genii>  ethernet, etc.
<BluesKaj> ok, but is there a nic setting the bios for pcis?
<BluesKaj> or is the  70-persistent-net.rule required , genii ?
<genii> BluesKaj: No bios settings. So the only way is custom udev rule like that.
<BluesKaj> ok genii , good to know , thanks
<johnjohn101> wow, running pidgin, firefox and my 13.10 system is using 1.1 GB memory
<FernandoMiguel> and now chrome chrashes on start up? :S
<johnjohn101> FernandoMiguel: chrome or chromium?  i don't have any problems with chromium default home page
<FernandoMiguel> chrome. dev!
<FernandoMiguel> reported it as https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=251848 and someone deleted it
<FernandoMiguel> great, just great
<johnjohn101> memory usage is quite high on 13.10
<FernandoMiguel> tell me about it
<johnjohn101> oh no, it was deleted
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, I know! feeling kinda bumped!
<johnjohn101> no issue no bug!!
<johnjohn101> can't believe using 25% of memory on a 4 GB machine using pidgin, chromium, firefox.
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: I've got OOM with just chrome and firefox (and java CrashPlan)
<FernandoMiguel> on 8GBs of RAM
<johnjohn101> i guess lightweight linux a thing of the past.
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> I have a chromebook... 1.5GB RAM... not enough to run ChromeOS for a poweruser
<FernandoMiguel> got it up with $ google-chrome --no-experiments
<johnjohn101> what are you running on it?
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: ?
<johnjohn101> your chromebook, didn't understand what you posted
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: it's samsung  arm chromebook, running stock chromeOS beta branch
<johnjohn101> and it barely runs on that hardware?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> darn
<FernandoMiguel> unity-panel-service is totally broken
<FernandoMiguel> it used to use all CPU
<FernandoMiguel> but now won't even restart
<Ian_Corne> I've not had unity work for me since I updated
<FernandoMiguel> and it complains it's not supported in my HW
<FernandoMiguel> now that chrome finally supports WebGL on my HD3000
<FernandoMiguel> unity stops....
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus also crashing when dropbox is running
<Ian_Corne> I think my issue is with fglrx
<FernandoMiguel> it's going to be one of those cycles .....
<johnjohn101> FernandoMiguel: still very early in the cycle, right?
<FernandoMiguel> no idea
<FernandoMiguel> I always start on day One
<johnjohn101> i've had to reload once and i just use mimimal until beta comes out
<johnjohn101> i think alpha 1 stage is 8 days away
<dmiller309> I asked this under #ubuntu-app-devel, but no one is there. Is there a way to emit a PropertiesChanged signal using Q_PROPERTIES? I'm trying to implement this: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#standard-interfaces-properties, as per http://www.mentby.com/Group/dbus/propertieschanged-signal-take-2.html.
<dmiller309> This is with the Qt5 DBus interface.
<johnjohn101> FernandoMiguel:  are  you running on hardware or in a VM?
<FernandoMiguel> hw
<FernandoMiguel> always hw
<johnjohn101> intel,nvdia,or amd?
<FernandoMiguel> for years
<FernandoMiguel> on this, intel HD3000
<johnjohn101> is that sandy bridge?
<FernandoMiguel> something like that
<FernandoMiguel> I never know their names
<FernandoMiguel> [    0.072344] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.
<FernandoMiguel> [    0.072327] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz (fam: 06, model: 2a, stepping: 07)
<johnjohn101> ut oh, got the partial upgrade thing...  i guess i'm going to wait a few days
<dmiller309> I got the same partial upgrade complaint, but you can usually fix it yourself with Synaptic.
<dmiller309> Usually update-manager just does a partial update because you have an old package that's conflicting with new packages that need to be installed to complete the update.
<johnjohn101> i hope i dont have to reload
<johnjohn101> i guess this is the alpha level with all the packages.. it's a lot
<johnjohn101> alpha 1
<johnjohn101> ok survived the reboot, whew
<FernandoMiguel> alias distupgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<FernandoMiguel> that's what I run at least once a day
<dmiller309> That's interesting.
<johnjohn101> i just hit software updater once in the morning and once in the afternoon
<FernandoMiguel> there's a button? :O
<johnjohn101> so far, i don't see much of a difference between 13.04 and 13.10.
<johnjohn101> scopes and kernel
<wilee-nilee> rarely is
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: your first +1?
<johnjohn101> first this early.
<FernandoMiguel> I've been on +1 since 2007
<johnjohn101> i usually start at alpha 2 + two weeks
<FernandoMiguel> was on beta with 2006.10
<FernandoMiguel> I think I've been on +1 since day one starting in 2008... not sure
<johnjohn101> do you open bugs?
<johnjohn101> i just use basically 3 apps. pidgin, firefox, chromium
<FernandoMiguel> not as many as I used to
<johnjohn101> will test libreoffice when it changes
<FernandoMiguel> johnjohn101: I use those yeah, a several more
<johnjohn101> linux/ubuntu is pretty mature.  just seems more incremental now.
<johnjohn101> ha, can't change background
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<clickclack> having trouble running software center
<clickclack> here is my error log http://pastebay.net/1241735
<clickclack> not error log just the spit from terminal
<wilee-nilee> clickclack, What about a update from the cli, can you pastebin the text.
<dmiller309> Looks like you might be having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-python/+bug/1068680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068680 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "Software center does not start [dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmiller309> You have python-dbus installed?
<clickclack> have not installed it manually
<dmiller309> If it's a python/dbus problem, then you also might not be able to use Ubuntu One.
<dmiller309> It's strange that you have the problem and I don't.
<clickclack> one sec and il try installing dbus,
<dmiller309> Okay.
<clickclack> is the package name just dbus-python?
<clickclack> both dbus and python-dbus are newest versions
<dmiller309> Ahh, sorry. That's what I have too.
<dmiller309> Can you run the software center from the Guest Session?
<dmiller309> If you can run it from the guest session, then you'll know that it's an issue with your local config.
<clickclack> trying that now
<clickclack> nope wont work in guest
<clickclack> and ubuntu one is not working either
<clickclack> found something that says to try installing sip and qt4 however it throws me this
<clickclack> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  python-qt4 : Depends: sip-api-9.2 E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. justyn@justyn-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sip-api-9.2 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package sip-api-9.2 is a virtual package provided by:   python-sip 4.14.7-1 [Not candidate version]  E: Package 'sip-api-9.2' has no i
<yofel> that needs python-qt4 rebuilt against new sip. Should be done within a day
<clickclack> fixed
<clickclack> just install sip,
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-20
<kdef> hi
<FernandoMiguel> woot
<FernandoMiguel> finally proper CPU managing
<FernandoMiguel> I missed it :D
<natacus> how to i set to boot with "nomodeset" when booting from a live memory stick?
<FernandoMiguel> natacus: press F6 ?
<IdleOne> and please don't cross post
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-21
<kc8qvp> Is there an apt repo that has Qt 5.1 RC1 built for Ubuntu 13.04?
<ElectricPrism> I'm looking for a link to download ubuntu one to install via usb either standard or netinstall, can anyone copy+paste it for me
<bazhang> ElectricPrism, you may wish to ask in #ubuntuone , I'm not sure if thats possible
<ElectricPrism> bazhang: isnt this channel the development version of ubuntu? I would suppose theres a way to install it i imagine, #ubuntuone  seems like it's for the dropbox like storage service, and thanks for the thought
<bazhang> ElectricPrism, ah you meant saucy
<ElectricPrism> bazhang, yes :)
<bazhang> "download ubuntu one" would be normally interpreted as what I got
<ElectricPrism> I just googled saucy insted of "Ubuntu+1 download", it yielded this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bazhang> that seems correct
<ElectricPrism> thanks for the tip
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<redgirl> hello
<redgirl> does ubuntu server 04.13 reconnect wifi?
<redgirl> *13.04 sorry
<Daekdroom> redgirl, 13.04 support is over at #ubuntu
<Daekdroom> *is at
<redgirl> what?
<Daekdroom> This is not the channel for help with 13.04
<Daekdroom> It's no longer in development, but released.
<lordievader> This channel is for 13.10 (Saucy) support.
<redgirl> Okay.
<redgirl> So...
<redgirl> Saucy reconnects to wifi it was dropped?
<redgirl> And if I configured the primary wireless network.
<redgirl> If do I ready to upgrade to Saucy or give an advice with network-manager.
<Ian_Corne> Anyone got working status bar and dock in unity yet?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, I did , til I got tired of it and switched back to kde , so it does work
<Ian_Corne> i installed fglrx-updates,which means it works now,but unity still doesnt.
<Ian_Corne> not for a fresh new user either
<BluesKaj> ati drivers are a somewhat hit and miss on the newer ubuntus
<BluesKaj> np with nvidia so far
<Ian_Corne>  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: kde-workspace but it is not going to be installed
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ian_Corne> apt-get doesn't give me any issues..
<SonikkuAmerica> Ian_Corne: Install kde-workspace first...?
<Ian_Corne> I'll try that next :)
<Ian_Corne> had 40 packages ready for autoremove
<Ian_Corne> that instales without a hitch
<Ian_Corne> and now kubuntu-desktop wants to
<Ian_Corne> previous issues caused this I guess?
<wilee-nilee> So, I am seeing nautilus crash at times, using the gnome-shell, no biggie, thought to see if this is a known problem.
<jordan4ibanez> C+P= For 13.10, can fdutils be added? And can the normal user be added to the floppy group?
<jordan4ibanez> With this, floppy drives are completely usable. Using floppy drives without this is a crapshoot at best.
<jtaylor> floppy drives still exist? :O
<genii> Yup. In USB versions, even.
<jtaylor> for what purpose? aren't floppies all broken by now
<jtaylor> or maybe I just always had the cheap ones with max 3 years lifetime :/
<jordan4ibanez> No, I've had mine since 1993.
<jordan4ibanez> Originally from a DOS machine, now in a gaming computer.
<jtaylor> boot into an old live cd and copy them to something decent?
<jordan4ibanez> I actually still have knoppix 1.6 right here, lol, right next to redhat.
<jordan4ibanez> But, this would be a great, and simple addition for old school gamers such as myself. And there are a lot of them.
<jtaylor> I assume most have copied their games long ago :)
<jtaylor> when I replaced my last pc with a floppy drive I tried to copy my old stuff
<jtaylor> unfortunately most was broken
<jtaylor> I miss theme park :)
<jtaylor> but 6 or 7 floppies many years of lying around, no chance
<jordan4ibanez> So um yeah, fdutils, +1, lol.
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-22
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
 * penguin42 wonders who can fix packages.ubuntu.com to show results for saucy when I search on all
<bekks> penguin42: That will be implemented once saucy is released.
<penguin42> bekks: Oh right, pity - I find it quite useful - it does list Saucy at the top, but if I search on a package that's apparently in saucy it gives me a false-negative; is that expected? (or has the package gone)
<penguin42> bekks: i.e. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&searchon=names&keywords=barrage    but it's just upgraded it for me
<bekks> Because those lists will be current after saucy is released.
<penguin42> ok, fine
<penguin42> IMHO it would be best to display something saying it's not current (or remove saucy from the list at the top until it is) because it's better not to be able to display a result rather than display an incorrect one
<BluesKaj> muon is acting strangely, when I try the software sources , it doesn't open the sources page , it just updates
<BluesKaj> trying to track down the reason for the dupe sources notice from apt , but I don't see any in sources.list or sources.list.d
<penguin42> hmm, the VM I've just upgrade'd is very very unhappy - lightdm not starting or at least crashing early
<penguin42> ah, didn't have full update
 * penguin42 wonders what '*BAD*gran_size' is in the boot messages in the current kernel
<penguin42> looks like some MTRR discovery thing trying a range
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-23
<Thete> Is there a way to do a do-release-upgrade to nightly?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> hmmm, switched to 13.10 yesterday night and now my global menu doesnt work
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, Have you tried resetting compiz and the de?
<k1l_> actually not. i wil try that later
<wilee-nilee> k1l_, I had compiz go weird at times in much earlier releases on fresh installs and a reset worked
<wilee-nilee> basically missing the content of the dash usually
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-16
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IdleOne> !find systemd
<ubottu> Found: dh-systemd, libpam-systemd, libsystemd-daemon-dev, libsystemd-daemon0, libsystemd-id128-0, libsystemd-id128-dev, libsystemd-journal-dev, libsystemd-journal0, libsystemd-login-dev, libsystemd-login0 (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemd&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<IdleOne> !more
<IdleOne> @more
<ubottu> Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<Beldar> lordievader, 10 am here, but welcome back
<lordievader> Beldar: Here it is 7 pm ;)
<Beldar> cool, time to pop a cold one and chill
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-17
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-18
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Chipaca> computer is freezing up every time the screen blanks :-(
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-19
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good evening.
<thedoctor_> hi
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-20
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<genii-borkbork> Anyone else on Kubuntu that can't login after last update?
<arsson> genii-borkbork: same problem here
<genii-borkbork> arsson: OK, thanks. I'm getting it just sitting on lightdm background with active cursor but the KDE splash screen isn't even coming up. Same symptom?
<arsson> yep
 * genii-borkbork makes more coffee and contemplates
<genii-borkbork> Going to tinker and return.
<genii> BluesKaj: You're able to login to KDE today on 14.10?
<BluesKaj> genii, I had to use the VT/TTY login then startx
<BluesKaj> was stalling at the login page
<BluesKaj> on 2 machines
<genii> BluesKaj:Yes, i have exact same symptoms. I'm currently on my 14.04
<genii> I might reboot and try from cli also
<BluesKaj> the power mnagement blacks my laptop scrn and disconnects the wifi as well , no matter what settings in PM are used , seems like they're totally disregarded
<genii> Hm
<BluesKaj> I gambled on 14.10 being stable so I upgraded my desktop ...oops :)
<BluesKaj> the login problem isn't too bothersome, but the power management mess is pita on the laptop
<genii> Going to reboot to 14.10 partition and hopefully return soon
<BluesKaj> ok , see you soon
 * genii sips
<genii> BluesKaj: Must be something in the way lightdm calls startkde or something
<BluesKaj> yeah, we had a similar glitch a couple of releases back 12.10 or 13.04
<genii> It's weird, nothing much for packages altered on the 20th stand out as a possible culprit.  ( looking at the changes made on 19th and 20th from https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-June/date.html )
<genii> The kde-workspace changes were all symbol updates, lightdm was not changed at all. The only one semi-suspicious is the upstart update setting with "xsession-init: Set $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID if we are launching a gnome-session session. "
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sardine> #justlinux
<penguin42> ok, so 3
<penguin42> oops
<Noskcaj_> Has any update happened that would be causing nothing to appear after login
<BluesKaj> Noskcaj_, yes that happened yesterday, drop to the VT/TTY , login then update and upgrade, reboot and your problem should be solved
<Noskcaj_> BluesKaj: I can't do anything after login, not even update
<BluesKaj> Noskcaj_, ctl+alt+F1 , then login to thge virtual terminal, then update and upgrade
<Noskcaj_> thanks
<BluesKaj> actually there are 6 virtual terminals, F1 to F6
<BluesKaj> F7 brings you back to the desktop if you were at it when the keys were pressed
<Noskcaj_> good to know
<BluesKaj> yes one can run an irc client in one VT like irssi or weechat to get advice and do command line work in another simultaneously...one can get out jams using that method
<yofel> anyone else that has no gpg-agent running in kde after login? /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent looks fine to me
<yofel> and the lightdm logs don't show anything either :/
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-22
 * penguin42 doesn't - but I don't know if I ever did
<penguin42> ah and actually this machine isn't +1
<yofel> you won't have one running unless you put 'use-agent' into your gpg.conf. It's really only important for mass-signing packages :P
<penguin42> yeh I'm thinking I've wanted to do that once or twice before - but actually I was thinking more about ssh agents rather than gpg
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> pretty good thanks - sun is out for a week and I've got a week off \o/
<lordievader> Nice, nice ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii> I see the Kubuntu login issue is resolved now. Kudos to whoever may be responsible.
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-15
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<berz3rk1> Why did development stop on Ubuntu Next http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ ?
<berz3rk1> what am i supposed to do with the preinstalled tar gz file
<Dreaman> why kernel 4 is not ina alpha 15.10
<lordievader> Dreaman: It is available in the kernel ppa.
<Dreaman> ok
<rkgudboy> I need help in setting up noVNC
<josharenson> I just upgraded to wily and it broke my vim plugin  https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe... Anyone else use this?
 * josharenson recompiles YCM and solves problem
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<twager> Sysinfo for 'twager-Aspire-5552': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-20-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 800-1500/2100 MHz, RAM: 1932/2752 MB, Storage: 28/105 GB, 165 procs, 1.54h up
 * twager is watching Track 02 by The Orb with Dave Gilmour on Metallic Spheres [VLC media player]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> someone tried nvidai 352 drivers ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> hi again
<jpds> 1
<robin-hero> hi all!
<robin-hero> I would like to try unity8-lxc, but got this error:
<robin-hero> Unpacking the ISO image... Configuring the Unity8 LXC... Starting the container usage: unity8-lxc-setup [-h] [--rebuild-all] [--rebuild-config]                         [--rebuild-rootfs] [--redownload] [--test SECONDS]                         [--destroy] [--update-lxc] unity8-lxc-setup: error: Unable to start the container.
<trism> robin-hero: bug 1448521
<ubottu> bug 1448521 in Unity8 Desktop Preview in LXC "sudo unity8-lxc-setup fails on 15.04" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448521
<robin-hero> trism: I use 15.10
<trism> robin-hero: part of the fix went into wily so I think it may have been broken there too, you should check out the comments, there are similar errors to yours, I see some adding --rebuild-all which seems to give at least a different error
<robin-hero> trism: I searched and read every bug report and tried every workaround but without luck...
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-20
<sennn> why 15.10 still use linux 3.19.x?
<maxb> http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam/ -- "Our wily kernel remains rebased on 4.0.5. We have uploaded but are
<maxb> planning to land some additional config changes before we have the
<maxb> kernel promoted out of wily-proposed. Stay tuned. We have also moved
<maxb> to tracking 4.1-rc8 on our master branch in
<maxb> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/unstable.git . We will plan to rebase
<maxb> Wily to 4.1 final once available."
<sennn> thanks a lot......
<lordievader> Hello
<arsson> Hello hello
<lordievader> Hey arsson
<arsson> Hey lordievader! What's new?
<lordievader> New? Err, don't know. My Wily ain't up to date :P
<arsson> i discovered new configuration in daemon.conf in pulse
<lordievader> What is new in there?
<arsson> ; enable-remixing = yes
<arsson> ; enable-lfe-remixing = yes
<arsson> ; lfe-crossover-freq = 120
<arsson> atleast these lines..
<lordievader> The first two were p
<lordievader> present for a while.
<arsson> yes but the second line was default no
<lordievader> Hmm, I see.
<lordievader> I read about that... The change to enable lfe remixing per default I mean.
<arsson> ; default-fragments = 4
<arsson> ; default-fragment-size-msec = 25 and if i remember correct these values were first 8 and 10
<arsson> wich sets default latency from 80 to 100
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-21
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-20
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-21
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<M-alex_mayorga> vbotka (IRC): FWIW, Filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1591426 for my LCD staying off bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591426 in xorg (Ubuntu) "LCD remains off once it is turned off for power saving" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-22
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-23
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Satyajit> I still use the 2nd build that was released am i missing too much?
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bazhang> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<commyPunt_> im with the mafia in brexit
<commyPunt_> were coming 4u
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-25
<commyPunt> and what about the queen is she resigning too?
<OerHeks> Buckingham is shaking https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkpUgNyOgIc
<OerHeks> but this channel is ubuntu 16.10 support
<lordievader> Good morning
<bazhang> hi
<lordievader> Hey bazhang
<bazhang> is the software updater a work in progrss? a huge white space with a tiny orange circle at the center is not the greatest
<bazhang> other than that, this runs like a close to finished release
<bazhang> though there is some issue with getting andale32.exe corefont
<bazhang> could be sourceforge's fault
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<TheGhostInTheMac> What's new in yakkety yak?
<bazhang> !info snappy
<ubottu> Package snappy does not exist in yakkety
<TheGhostInTheMac> They removed snappy core?
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-snappy
<ubottu> ubuntu-snappy (source: snapd): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<bazhang> yikes
<TheGhostInTheMac> !info yakkety
<ubottu> Package yakkety does not exist in yakkety
<TheGhostInTheMac> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1829-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1068 kB, installed size 2634 kB
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-26
<commyPunt> ruskies to replaces brexits at EC:)
<commyPunt> or is it EU
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bazhang> hi
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-20
<ngaio> after having run dist-upgrade today, is there a way to restore the unity option to the display manager? I prefer unity to gnome shell
<krytarik> ngaio: Install the new, renamed 'unity-session' package.
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-23
<markus-k> I'm currently playing with artful, and since the last upgrade this morning I can't login anymore. Are there any known problems with this at the moment?
<markus-k> I also reinstalled the vbox guest additions before rebooting, could be a problem too maybe
<markus-k> There is something in the syslogs "accounts-service-access.vala:218: unable to sync volume ... to AccountsService : GDBus.Error:.... No such interface com.ubuntu.AccountsService.Sound"
<markus-k> nvm, it stupid virtualbox
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-20
<FurretUber> Hi, are there plans to change the UEFI bootloader settings? With actual Grub2 configuration, all tests fail as it's impossible to change system's language
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-21
<abhijit__> My desktop shortcuts are not launching. PLease help.
<soc> hi
<soc> I'm running update-manager -d, but no upgrade is offered. is this expected?
<soc> lsb_release -s -r: 18.04
<ducasse> soc: check that Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<soc> thanks
<ducasse> np
<soc> ah, yes, that seems to be it!
<soc> thanks
<soc> wasn't there a GUI option in earlier versions?
<ducasse> yes, there is - "inform me of all new versions"
<ducasse> should still be there
<FurretUber> Hi, are there plans to change the UEFI bootloader settings? With actual Grub2 configuration, it's impossible to change system's language. I reported that bug for Bionic before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1766047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766047 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Impossible to boot in maybe-ubiquity mode and choose a language when booting in UEFI" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-22
<FurretUber> What is the difference between the auto-resize and the entire disk tests? Their descriptions are exactly equal
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-24
<jusss> what kernel version at present/
<Bashing-om> jusss: sysop@x1810:~$ uname -r >> 4.15.0-23-generic .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.23.25 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<FurretUber> Hi, are there plans to change the UEFI bootloader settings? With actual Grub2 configuration, it's impossible to change system's language. I reported that bug for Bionic before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1766047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766047 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Impossible to boot in maybe-ubiquity mode and choose a language when booting in UEFI" [Medium,Triaged]
<jusss> I saw that http://sg.cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20180623/ is still empty
<Bashing-om> jusss: http://sg.cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ??
<jusss> yeah
<Bashing-om> jusss: :) .. that from the "current" link on http://sg.cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20180623/. I had to poke about too :P
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-17
<Bashing-om> Clean install of xubuntu 19.10 - no issues, no issues installing the nvidia proprietary driver:-  Looks smooth overall :)
<lotuspsychje> try that TJ- lock thing
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: No can do the locking ... I run a desktop box on a tower :)
<lotuspsychje> lol ok
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Now when one of the grandkids brings over one of the lap tops I passed on to them .. then I can see.
<lotuspsychje> allrighty tnx
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-18
<www2> Hi i wand to know after the 32bit drop that i can continue use of 32bit applicatopns in wine?
<lotuspsychje> www2: come join to #ubuntu-discuss, this channel is for 19.10 support
<tomreyn> 19.10 will drop 32-bit, so it's not strictly the wrong place IMO.
<tomreyn> www2: see "Q. How can I run 32-bit Windows applications if 32-bit WINE isn’t available in the archive?" at https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263/2
<www2> wine
<www2> sorry i that this was my bash terminal
<lotuspsychje> www2: are you using wine on 19.10?
<www2> no current i use 18.10 i plan to do a test on a vm
<lotuspsychje> www2: okay, read the link tomreyn adviced you
<www2> i have read this one
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-19
<drdozer> hi - I'm on eoan and have been for a few weeks without problems.
<drdozer> But I dist-upgraded today and now the displays and monitor placement is bugged
<drdozer> On logging in it places my monitors fairly randomly about the place, and if I go into the displays system settings module, that is really glitchy moving the monitors about, and when I log out and log in again it re-randomises them
<drdozer> https://termbin.com/l1wui
<drdozer> https://termbin.com/achp
<tomreyn> an ubuntu pre-alpha release with proprietary nvidia drivers and an expectation that multi monitor output will work (and continue to work) properly is not a combination i would recommend.
<tomreyn> is there a reason you don't just run LTS?
<drdozer> tomreyn: I was on bionic so I upgraded to the newest thing I could find :) It was a big improvement in just about everything, especially the graphics drivers
<drdozer> and I feel a warm fuzzy feeling knowing I will hit and contribute to getting fixed things so other people won't have to
<drdozer> do you suggest I roll back one release?
<tomreyn> drdozer: no, if you don't mind things breaking then contriubting towards stabilizing future releases is a great thing to do.
<drdozer> cool - so how can I help narrowing this one down?
<tomreyn> you could check which updates were installed during this last batch which broke it for you, review changelogs and source code changes for package updates which may have caused it.
<tomreyn> you could downgrade those suspects to the earlier version and see if it fixes the issue for you. and report it if so.
<drdozer> ok https://termbin.com/l2rf
<drdozer> so it was probably the update I did on  2019-06-18 that broke things I'm guessing
<drdozer> the nvidia driver bumped from 418 to 430
<tomreyn> thats a good suspect ;)
<tomreyn> reviewing source code changes might get difficult there, though
<drdozer> indeed
<drdozer> OK, I'm able to set screen locations through the nvidia-settings utility
<drdozer> so it's something buggy in the glue into the kde settings widget
<drdozer> OK, so by adding an xorg.conf, the screens are now at least correctly placed after starting a new x session
<drdozer> going into the screens/displays tool is still mangling their positions, but they are corect in the nvidia x server settings tool
<drdozer> I need to sleep - will see if this also happens on my laptop tomorrow
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-21
<donofrio> this is bad we still need i386, I mean Debian proper still has i386 for 10.0 and now it looks like this is first to have issues without 32bit - https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/06/wine-developers-concerned-with-ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: OerHeks just pasted it in -discuss
#ubuntu+1 2020-06-21
<tttttccccc> qvryttyeuty
<tttttccccc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sD797xs2hx/ "Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file" The monitor goes to sleep after start PC. 5.4, 5.7 ok.  cltr+alt+delete = ok
<tttttccccc> ubuntu-mate 20.04. cltr+alt+delete = of ok
<tttttccccc> nvidia 710
<guiverc> tttttccccc, do you have a question?  and why ask here?  20.10 (groovy) is ubuntu+1
<tttttccccc> No. Why:5.8.0-050800-generic.Ubuntu. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sD797xs2hx/ I don't want to write here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<tttttccccc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sD797xs2hx/ "Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file" The monitor goes to sleep after start PC. 5.4, 5.7 ok.  cltr+alt+delete = of ok. ubuntu-mate 20.04
<tttttccccc> nvidia 710
<tttttccccc> #kernel? - ok
<tttttccccc> 5.7 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nqQP7FHQRf/
